# Now Forming an Army of SUPER-LONG HAIR 4B (or mostly 4b) NATURALS!! Come on in!



## bride91501 (Nov 11, 2010)

*Now Forming an Army of FUTURE SUPER-LONG HAIR 4B (or mostly 4b) NATURALS! Come on in!*

So, I've been on the forum for just about 6 months, and I joined because when I BC'd, I set a goal for SUPER LONG NATURAL 4B hair- WL to be exact  

I've "met" and researched the fabulous long-haired 4b naturals on the forum (shout out to @Sera, @***Victory is Mine, @mwedzi, and the others), but what I _haven't_ seen is a thread dedicated specifically to those whose goal it is to grow SUPER-LONG 4B NATURAL HAIR (BSL or longer).

I'd like this thread to be an inspiration to *4b/mostly 4b* natural newbies that there are other 4bs out there who share their same super-long hair goals, are activitely growing their hair super-long, or have already acheived their super-long hair goal. It should be a place where we share tips, advice, encouragement, pics, inspiration, setbacks- the whole gamut. 

So, come on in ladies!! I promise- this isn't another challenge , there are no hardfast rules, just a support community we can use to reach our super-long hair goals and show the world that "our" hair CAN & WILL grow as super-long as we want!

Please post your current reggie, your ultimate super-long hair goal, and starting and current pics, if you have them. Feel free to share your "relaxed to natural" story too....those are always fun to read


----------



## Janet' (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice...Can't wait to see the posts.


----------



## Nubenap22 (Nov 11, 2010)

Can I hold my spot and say.... Meet that goal in 2012 


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 11, 2010)

Welcome ladies! Nubenap22 - this thread is for CURRENT & FUTURE 4B Super-Long Hair Naturals, so come on in now....no need to wait! 

What are your goals? Your hair looks super-cute in your avi pic


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 11, 2010)

So, I'll go first....

As a kid, I constantly heard how thick, "unruly" and "nappy" my hair was. Ironically, one of the few people in my life who I didn't hear this from was my mother, but she never really did my hair- she kept my sis and I in extension braids until I was around 12. 

By age 12, I wanted more of a say in my hair, so she stopped having my hair braided and left me to do it on my own. To say the least, the volume and density of my hair overwhelmed me, so behind my mother's back, I asked my aunt to relax it. This single event started a near 20 year cycle of hair abuse. I don't have a memory of my hair ever being longer than NL, & I never had any images of woman around me with healthy, long 4b hair 

I BC'd on May 31, 2010 because I wanted to set an example for my 3 daughters that "our" hair is gorgeous, manageable, sought-after even, and that it can grow as long as we want it to, despite the messages that the outside world may give them.

So far, so good! I BC'd at around 2.5" in May, & my hair is currently 6-6.5" long (I'm SL now, *I think* lol). My ultimate goal is WL, which on my body is at 20", & I'm pushing for a Dec 2012 goal date. My current reggie's pretty simple- I CW 1-2x week, PS with conrows under wigs using LadyP's DMM, M & S daily, & DC once/week. I also do a PT every 4 weeks when I take down my braids, & I'm looking into adding Henna monthly as well.

My starting (May 31) & current (Nov 6) pics are attached. I plan to straighten my whole head for the 1st time next month...this was just an anxious sneak preview


----------



## Successfulmiss (Nov 11, 2010)

I LOVE THIS! I want MBL BAD...but I truly believe it will be longer then thatattached are some pics! ENJOY


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 11, 2010)

Successfulmiss - your hair is so full and beautiful!  My favorite pic is the 2nd one with the twists...I can't wait until I hit your length! 

How long are you now?  What's your reggie?


----------



## Pooks (Nov 11, 2010)

I know I'm gonna love this thread. Subbing! I can't share properly now cause I'm at work, so consider this a placeholder.

*ETA: *Okay, this is gonna be a mix of previous posts incorporated into something that makes sense hopefully.

I've been natural all my life (4b with what I believe are fine/medium strands) but started abusing heat getting my hair blowdried and pressed every 2 weeks at a salon during my late teens. They burned my hair often until I had a whole head of heat damage, but I loved the swangin results and being able to show off my almost APL hair, so I kept on going back, until my scalp was sensitive and my hair had thinned out beyond recognition. I eventually stopped going to the salon as much and reduced my heat styling to blowouts every few weeks.

I noticed between 2005 and 2006 that my hair seemed to be getting shorter and shorter, until my plaits were hanging like mid-neck (it'd never been that short before). I found hair forums and never looked back.

-----------------------------

CURRENT REGIMEN:

*Wash Day:*
I shampoo roughly once a week (Giovanni TTT/Smooth as Silk or AO HSR), follow up with a DC with one or a mixture of AO HSR, GBP, WC conditioners. I blot my hair and put it in two strand twists and then bantu knot the twists to dry and stretch my hair overnight.

*Main Styling:*
A few days later after stretching with large plaits overnight I get my protective style of choice done whether it be plaits, twists, canerows (no hair added), and wear those for 3-5 weeks depending on the size. I wash and cowash as needed while in PS.  I detangle on dry hair using QB CTDG when I take down my PS.  Full details here: http://public.fotki.com/UKDCqueen/year-2010/aug-sept-2010/slide20.html

*Maintenance:*
I oil my scalp when I feel like it, and spritz my hair and seal my ends daily.

*Vits:*
Chlorella, MSM and Biotin

------------------------------

I love natural products for my hair; Qhemet Biologics, Aubrey Organics, black castor oil, essential oils for scalp massage are some of my faves. I've discovered that my hair does not like heat, I've had some great retention since cutting it out totally apart from using a heat cap for DCing. I don't know if/when I will incorporate it back into my regimen, right now I really don't want to. Different strokes... My favourite PS is small twists or plaits.

I can't post pics from the computer I'm using right now but there are plenty in my fotki. I recently posted about how well my hair is doing now in this post: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...agement-thread-post12201339.html#post12201339

Right I've blabbed on enough. We can do it girls!


----------



## Successfulmiss (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm so HUMBLED!!!!! I am technically SL but I'm hitting collarbone at the moment. I remember how so many people would say my hair was so "nappy" but it was just that it was SO THICK...no one knew how to tame it but with a relaxer. No More!!!!! LOL. I'm very basic with my reggie hun 

-Moisture, Moisture, Moisture.
-Wrap my hair in satin and sleep on satin
- Baggying at least 1x-2x weekly
-Only finger combing unless in shower
-I do what I feels my hair "needs"

Products: ~most present to date, but I plan to go more 100% organic very soon I just transitioned over a ten month period and cut ALL of the relaxed ends off, sacrificing the "length"~
-Nunaat hair mask treatment(may be changing because I dont get enough product for the cost and I can use 1 jar in a week lol but its mainly brazilian keratin nut)
-Natural yellow shea butter
-EVOO
-EVCO
-Alma oil
-Elasta QP mango butter and olive oil
-Creme of Nature ultra moisturizing shampoo

I think this is a FANTASTIC thread. I'm not a big "challenge" type of lady. I think you should be disciplined enough to do it one your own consistently. JMHO


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 11, 2010)

Also holding my place. This is my ultimate goal. I'd love to join in on this


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 11, 2010)

I swear you guys have some gorgeous hair. My 10 year old was being nosy a few minutes ago and saw Foxglove's gorgeous siggy puff and said "OMG..I'm dead" and proceeds to collapse to the floor (she's a bit of a drama queen, in case you can't tell lol).

@Successfulmiss - I know what you mean about moisturizing....I think it's the name of the game for alot of us 4Bs. How are you liking the Elasta QP mango butter and olive oil? I'm on the hunt for a heavy, creamy moisturizer and my hair has just been laughing at everything I've tried so far lol.


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 11, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Nice...Can't wait to see the posts.


 
Hi janet! I never thought I was a hair-color person (only had it done once in my life and my relaxed hair fell out at my crown 2 weeks later LMAO), but everytime I see your siggy pic that horrible memory fades a little bit more lol.  Simply gorgeous


----------



## Successfulmiss (Nov 11, 2010)

I am enjoying the Elasta qp BUT I prefer mango butter and shea butter mixed with oils(whatever you prefer) Also that formula has parabens, which Im not too pleased with.


----------



## SimJam (Nov 11, 2010)

4b checking in. My goal is MBL streched

right now Im collar bone or "nostril" length in the front, my 1 year nappyversary is in 1 week 

pics show my currnt length, BC texlaxed hair before I BCd and my relaxed hair bfore hair boards.


----------



## SimJam (Nov 11, 2010)

oh my reggie now is 

DC moisture and or protein every week
co wash or wash every week
twist or corn row - keep in for a week, then do twistouts for the next 3 weeks till I get my hair done again

detangle with comb once a month
*staple products*
african black soap/suave humectant poo
tresseme moisture rich to cowash
Scurl and ceramides - hemp wheat germ or sunflower to seal


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 11, 2010)

SimJam - welcome! You've made ALOT of progress in the last year...congrats on your upcoming nappiversary! 

I forgot to mention that I'm also very much into ceramides now- they've been great for my retention. I use WGO in my CW and DCs, and I try to use products with ceramides high on the ingredients list. How long have you used them?


----------



## SimJam (Nov 11, 2010)

bride91501 said:


> @SimJam - welcome! You've made ALOT of progress in the last year...congrats on your upcoming nappiversary!
> 
> *I forgot to mention that I'm also very much into ceramides now- they've been great for my retention*. I use WGO in my CW and DCs, and I try to use products with ceramides high on the ingredients list. How long have you used them?


 
Tnx bride91501 

@ the bolded Scurl and ceramides have made dryness a thing of the past for me. and I also add it to all my DCs.

Ive been using WGO on and off since I was relaxed for mixing with DCs but since I found out abt ceramides Ive made sure to always use it.

hempseed oil is just awesome for me its my staple sealer/ I alternate with jojoba oil

sunflower oil I use to finger detangle and for oil rinses

Think I started using them consistently in abt august of this year


----------



## Janet' (Nov 11, 2010)

bride91501 said:


> Hi janet! I never thought I was a hair-color person (only had it done once in my life and my relaxed hair fell out at my crown 2 weeks later LMAO), but everytime I see your siggy pic that horrible memory fades a little bit more lol.  Simply gorgeous



Aww.Thanks!!! I love your signature and I love inspiration!


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 11, 2010)

bride91501 said:


> I swear you guys have some gorgeous hair. My 10 year old was being nosy a few minutes ago and saw @Foxglove's gorgeous siggy puff and said "OMG..I'm dead" and proceeds to collapse to the floor (she's a bit of a drama queen, in case you can't tell lol).



Aww too cute! Tell your daughter thanks


----------



## yodie (Nov 11, 2010)

I want to join!! I'm 4b. My strands are fine and my hair is very soft. Right now I go to the salon every two weeks. I tried for well over a year to find my own natural way. It just didn't work for me. I don't have 'the gift' and didn't really know what to do for my hair. 

Now i know that my strands need protein on a regular basis. I LOVE Sebastian 2+1 for my hair. Works great, but Sebastian stopped making it. Sheesh! Joico KPak is a close second. 

I'm using MN on my scalp a couple of times a week. I also mixed a vial of ceramides into my Chi Silk Infusion. I try to use this at least twice a week. I love hempseed oil, but I only use it right before wash day because it weighs my hair down. I'm also taking a multi and a hair vitamin.


----------



## transitioning? (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey OP! I love this thread! I'm so down to join. Question do you have fotki links for ***Victory is Mine, mwedzi,? I know about Sera but not these too. I love looking a long haired ladies with afro texture. 

I don't know if I'm a 4b but I'm a 4 something. My goal is WL. This is my second time going natural. I went natural because I don't like how then my hair is when's straight. Also i was tired of the scabs I got from a relaxer. How do I add a picture from my computer? I only can add pictures from other websites.


----------



## yodie (Nov 11, 2010)

Forgot to mention that I'm going to the stylist and babying my hair until I have enough length to wash, detangle, dry under a hooded dryer and wear a twist out in a chignon - with Kimmaytube's Leave In. This product worked very well on my hair, but my hair is still kinda too short for the look that I want.


----------



## PrincesscurlyQ<3 (Nov 11, 2010)

this is my type of post. I discontinued relaxers september of 09 after i went through many bob and haircuts to achieve long lengths and failed even though i LOVED the cuts. I learned that my natural hair growth was too thick/strong as opposed to my relaxed hair that was not. I bc'd april of 2010 and now i see that my hair is really starting to grow in nice and thick. My natural hair has a natural shine to it that my relaxed hair didn't, and i can already see it growing longer than it has ever been, besides when i was younger and i only got relaxers like once a year. one thing i love is that i have ALL of my edges, and i believe they're still growing, and my nape is growing long. I love being able to wash my hair and not worry about straightening all the time  or blow drying. i just two strand twist , or i just wear sew-ins as protective styling until i reach a nice length, which i believe will be shortly.

Here is a review i did on my hair so far being 1 year 2 months without a relaxer. I plan to do my next review by next june 11, on my birthday.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/hair-care-tips-product-review-discussion/506293-1-year-2-months-natural-4b-hair.html


----------



## Enyo (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm more of a 4a, but I am subbing and supporting this thread! Grow, Ladies, Grow!!!


----------



## Pooks (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to say that I try to prepoo with EVCO for at least 2 hours or so before shampooing.

Here are a few recent pictures of my hair:





























Stretched, the longest layer of my hair was about 1 and a bit inches past APL last time I checked, I wanna grow it to at least BSL, probably longer.



bride91501 said:


> I forgot to mention that I'm also very much into ceramides now- they've been great for my retention. I use WGO in my CW and DCs, and I try to use products with ceramides high on the ingredients list. How long have you used them?


 
Hmm, I used to use wheatgerm oil in my DCs, but now I take it in my egg shake daily.

@Successfulmiss I love your hair, very pretty!

@yodie - How long have you been natural? Congrats! I guess the avi fooled me, and I've been MIA from the board for a bit.


----------



## Pooks (Nov 12, 2010)

@transitioning? 
Here are fotkis for Mwedzi: About Me | Mwedzi | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy. and ***Victory is Mine's is this About Me | Queeny20 | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy. but she seems to have taken down her pics   You can do a search on here for some of her threads to see her hair though.


----------



## Babylilac (Nov 12, 2010)

Another 4B waving  here !!!!!!
VeePickin you know I love your hair ,I wish you were my neighbour and you will hook up my hair everyday !!!
I bcied  in March 09 then again in May 09 to  nearly baldie.I have not managed to retain any length so I really need all the help that I can get.I have  been hiding my hair  and have been in  braids for the past two  two months and I have managed a little bit of retension.
Wash and deep condtion twice a week 
Moisturise with shea butter and tallian wajiid mist modifier .
I am looking for the most mind blowing moisturising deep conditoner .Anyone help!!!


----------



## Pooks (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks Babylilac 

Moisturising DC's I love are Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose and White Camellia.  Prepooing with an oil before shampooing makes a real difference for me too because it doesn't allow the poo to dry your hair out as much in the first place.  

Do you use heat/steam during your DC?  I usually really feel a difference when I prepoo, and use heat whilst DCing


----------



## Babylilac (Nov 12, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> Thanks Babylilac
> 
> Moisturising DC's I love are Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose and White Camellia.  Prepooing with an oil before shampooing makes a real difference for me too because it doesn't allow the poo to dry your hair out as much in the first place.
> 
> Do you use heat/steam during your DC?  I usually really feel a difference when I prepoo, and use heat whilst DCing




See heat/steam are my downfalls I  was looking at which steamer /dryer to buy as I do not have one .Do you know of any good brands besides babyliss  and aphfrodite  
I will try the Aubrey Organics  conditioner let me if I can order one now.I prepoo  with rice bran oil  then deep conditon without heat and it is not helping at all.Many thanks girl


----------



## Ms Lala (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Now Forming an Army of FUTURE SUPER-LONG HAIR 4B (or mostly 4b) NATURALS! Come on*

This is a neat thread.  I am a 4a/b mix.  I can't say that I have more or less than the other my strand really do have characteristics of both 4a&b.  Here are some pics.

Stretched out fro


Twistout pony


Video showing my shrinkage, ffwd to 3:15 in the vid to see the shrinkage,
I couldn't figure out how to post only a short clip of the video so I'm linking to it
[video]http://www.youtube.com/naturalhairgrowth101#p/u/3/PjhwlCJIKIQ[/video]


----------



## Pooks (Nov 12, 2010)

Babylilac - I can't remember the brand name of my heat cap, it was only about £30 and is not one of the big mechanical ones, go to google images and put in gold n hot deep conditioning heat cap, I don't own that particular brand but that's basically what mine looks like.

You can order your Aubreys Conditioners here in the UK from Home Page - Aubrey Organics UK or Vitamins, Minerals and Supplements - Buy Discount Vitamins Online at Vitacost.com in the US has it cheaper, but you need to consider which company's shipping costs will work out best for you.  You can find Aubreys in some shops like Baldwins too sometimes.  HTH.


----------



## Babylilac (Nov 12, 2010)

@Ms Lala that fro is awesome
@VeePickni many thanks I will order from the Aubrey Organics UK website .
I am not working today I am on a mission to turn my hair around HHG


----------



## Pooks (Nov 12, 2010)

I love your hair Ms Lala .  What's your ultimate goal length if you plan on growing longer?


----------



## AfroKink (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm a 4b natural. My ultimate goal, at least right now, is full APL. My hair is full SL with some layers at APL. I dont really have super long goals...

...I just came to mooch off information


----------



## nikolite (Nov 12, 2010)

Great thread.


----------



## SimJam (Nov 12, 2010)

VeePickni
Ms Lala





your hairzes are so bootifullz


----------



## Successfulmiss (Nov 12, 2010)

VeePickni Girl, you love my hair??? Yours is GORGE You look APL. I am only hitting the collarbone


----------



## Pooks (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes my longest layer is about an inch past APL now, but it's more than length that counts honey, I'm in love with the variety of styles our texture yields - your twists look so juicy!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 12, 2010)

I see some beautiful heads up in here.  Get it ya'll!!!


----------



## Fine 4s (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm in, I'm in!

Wash (when I remember to), DC every wash, no poo usually but have used Damage Remedy from Aveda and love it and Kenra Clarifying poo before flat ironing which happens less than twice/year. Blow-outs to trim, protein treatments every other month or so with Aphogee, protective styles and moisturize with various products. (see Fotki for more details)

My goal is to reach UNQUESTIONABLE WL. It should be just 'hanging' at WL with no stretching.


----------



## MsLizziA (Nov 12, 2010)

I am not  4B but i would love to see this thread explode


----------



## Rei (Nov 12, 2010)

yayy, i should take some pictures, even though my hair isn't in the best of conditions right now :/ Marking my place.


----------



## Ms Lala (Nov 12, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> I love your hair Ms Lala .  What's your ultimate goal length if you plan on growing longer?


 
My goal  now is to maintain healthy hair.  I had  a minor setback w/a matting incident so I"m babying my hair.  I recorded  a vid about this but I haven't posted it to youtube yet.  So my main goal is to even my hair out some.  The longest part of my hair is WL but I think the sides are closer to MBL.


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 12, 2010)

OMG guys, I am literally on the verge of tears seeing all you 4bs posting on this thread!!! When I 1st joined, I used to think we were in the minority cuz I didn't see many of us post, but now I see that's just because most of yall are lurkers!! lol Thanks SO MUCH for all your posts....

I'm especially thrilled to see some of my 4B hair idols contribute to this thread....that means so much to me and all the other 4bers on the forum, especially the newbies. We need your inspiration so thank you, thank you, thank you! @Ms Lala- I hoped my #1 hair idol would make an appearance and as usual you did not disappoint. Simply gorgeous


----------



## Successfulmiss (Nov 12, 2010)

RUSTIC BEAUTY of Youtube is a 4ber and I loves her hair!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Nov 12, 2010)

I am so in love!!! I have 4bzzzz and they grow slow but this thread gives me hope  Thank you ladies!!


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 12, 2010)

So, one of the things alot of 4bers, and 4s in general, deal with is moisture retention. ESPECIALLY during this time of year. And as we all know, we are more likely to retain our growth if we can retain moisture.

This is my first winter as a natural and I have to admit, I'm struggling to overcome the dry-hair demon lol.  What are you guys doing that's working? Products, tweaks to regimens?


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 12, 2010)

yodie said:


> I want to join!! I'm 4b. My strands are fine and my hair is very soft. Right now I go to the salon every two weeks. I tried for well over a year to find my own natural way. It just didn't work for me. I don't have 'the gift' and didn't really know what to do for my hair.
> 
> Now i know that my strands need protein on a regular basis. I LOVE Sebastian 2+1 for my hair. Works great, but Sebastian stopped making it. Sheesh! Joico KPak is a close second.
> 
> I'm using MN on my scalp a couple of times a week. I also mixed a vial of ceramides into my Chi Silk Infusion. I try to use this at least twice a week. I love hempseed oil, but I only use it right before wash day because it weighs my hair down. I'm also taking a multi and a hair vitamin.


 
yodie- I'm glad you've found what works for you.  I think that stylists sometimes get villified on the forum, but if you've found a good one, do what you do! lol  What do you get done bi-weekly?


----------



## Honey-Dip (Nov 12, 2010)

Count me in. I will post pics and regi later.


----------



## transitioning? (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm excited about this thread. I want to post a picture but how do I do it?


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 12, 2010)

4B checking in


*Regimen*

I keep my hair in 2 strand twists or box braids for 2-4 weeks at a time and wear wigs as my PS of choice.. I do my entire regimen while in my braids and detangle and protein treat my hair the day before my new set.

Sunday- Rinse
Monday - cowash
Tuesday- Rinse
Wednesday- Shampoo
Thursday- cowash
Friday- Rinse or DC (w/Steam)
Saturday- Depending on Friday will either steam or rinse

Sun- Sat-- REPEAT

*
Current length::* SL stretched
*Goal:::* MBL Stretched

*September 2009*












*October 2010*


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 12, 2010)

transitioning? said:


> Hey guys. I'm excited about this thread. I want to post a picture but how do I do it?


 
Get a photobucket or picture sharing account and post the image link


----------



## Mook's hair (Nov 13, 2010)

I am loving this thread. And absolutely in this army. I am 4b some 4a. My hair is very much like Lala's just shorter. I flat ironed for the first time in a very long time  (this week) here is my length check. I am beyond APL approaching BSL. Ultimately I want to be MBL when stretched. I think that now that the humidity is gone from the air. I will Steam and Deep condition and flat iron every 2 weeks and I will maintain that for the entire winter. My hair can take some heat as long as I precede with deep conditioning. It always reverts just fine.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Nov 13, 2010)

Morning hun *waves* forgot to tell you I use a plethora of supplements too.
-Swanson's Health fruit and veggie chorella powder
-Swanson's Active Woman vitamin(I prefer OLIGO by my company Melaleuca, so I will be switching back soon. Their patented formula sticks to the cell, not just into the bloodstream)
-Melaleuca Fiber with antioxidants
-Swanson's Detox pills
-Melaleuca Access bars
On a daily or every other day basis 


bride91501 said:


> Successfulmiss - your hair is so full and beautiful!  My favorite pic is the 2nd one with the twists...I can't wait until I hit your length!
> 
> How long are you now?  What's your reggie?


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 13, 2010)

bride91501 said:


> So, one of the things alot of 4bers, and 4s in general, deal with is moisture retention. ESPECIALLY during this time of year. And as we all know, we are more likely to retain our growth if we can retain moisture.
> 
> This is my first winter as a natural and I have to admit, I'm struggling to overcome the dry-hair demon lol.  What are you guys doing that's working? Products, tweaks to regimens?


 
Earlier this year I was cowashing every couple of days. Now (mostly due to my schedule) I cowash less frequently (every couple of weeks) but moisturize every night and seal with a thicker oil before braiding/twisting for the night. My hair stays super soft and moisturized


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 13, 2010)

Morning ladies!
Here are my vits and topical GA
*
Vitamins:*
Geritol Complete (1daily- multi vitamin /multi mineral supplement)
Vitamin C (500 mg daily), Horsetail (880 mg daily)
Folic acid (400 mcg daily), Garlic supplements
Chlorella 1-3 grams daily, CVS Hair, skin and nails (1/2 the recommended dosage: 1 pill daily)

*Growth Aid Mix:*
Megatek
Sulfur
Peppermint Oil
Wheat Germ Oil
Biotin


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 13, 2010)

*Okay I just read through this entire thread.

I am soooooooo grateful for this!!!!

Soo many beautiful heads of hair. Looking forward to everyone's contributions and success stories!

Looks like I finally found a thread I will be consistent in*


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2010)

Great thread! I want to join!

I'm a 4b natural. I cowash every 2-3 days with Suave Humectant, Suave Damage Care, and DC with Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment or ORS Replenishing Pak. I use GVP's version of Redken Extreme Anti-Snap leave-in after every wash (my hair loves this stuff!). I moisturize with Sta Sof Fro moisturizer and seal with Haitian Black Castor Oil. I purchased Tropic Isle Jamaican Black Castor Oil a few weeks ago as well. I baggy every night with this. I'm also trying to incorporate more Wheat Germ Oil into my regimen.

I have several growth aids but I haven't been consistent with them: I have Megatek, MN, Homemade Sulfur Oil and MTG. I'm thinking about mixing the MT, MN, and the Sulfur Oil together a try that for a while. 

My goal is Hip Length. Right now, I'm NL with a few SL strands due to a Nape Setback a few months ago from wearing headbands. My hair thrives from lots of protein so I'm stepping up on it.

I don't like taking pics but I'll post one.


----------



## MizzBrit (Nov 13, 2010)

i lovw this thread! i would KILL to have lala's hair.


anyway im a 4b, about apl..some sections are a little past that. i honestly dont do anything with my hair.it likes to be left alone: i keep it under a wig, henna about 1x a month, moisturize/seal daily, co wash when needed and finger detangle when needed.

produce i use:
shea butter
coconut oil
oilive oil
castor oil
water/aloe juice mix
cone free conditioners for co washing
tressemmme moisture rich if i wanna dentagle in the shower
eco gel for occasional styling


----------



## Successfulmiss (Nov 13, 2010)

YOUR TWISTS PUT MINE TO BED!!!!!!!!!!!


MizzBrit said:


> i lovw this thread! i would KILL to have lala's hair.
> 
> 
> anyway im a 4b, about apl..some sections are a little past that. i honestly dont do anything with my hair.it likes to be left alone: i keep it under a wig, henna about 1x a month, moisturize/seal daily, co wash when needed and finger detangle when needed.
> ...


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yay! More 4b hair idols checking in! I'm glad this thread has you guys excited...that's saying alot! 

@Platinum- your hair has grown so much since I first joined! Despite the nape setback, you must be doing alot of things right. It looks so healthy.

@MizzBrit - your puff is LHCF's best. Hands down. Have always been meaning to tell you that....glad I just got my chance lol. 

*GENERAL QUESTION:* How do I know the moisture content of my hair when it's in cornrows? I'm PSing in cornrows under wigs, and I moisturize and seal daily. However, when it dries, although it does feel soft it also feels kinda rough or coarse to the touch at the same time. Does that make sense? I don't know if it's the fuzz from the braids or depleted moisture level. 

Any thoughts? Advice? I've attached a pic so you guys can at least see what I mean. And PLEASE don't judge....I know it's bad but I'm on week 3 in these bad boys! lol










[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## Ms Lala (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the lovely compliments ladies.  I tried to quote but the feature doesn't seem to be working right.  MizBritt your hair is fab,  you don't need to kill to get mine.  Your twists are gorgeous.  And no weirdness but your body is hott. I have Insanity at home on the shelf.  I need to get moving.


----------



## SimJam (Nov 14, 2010)

wow we have some 4b celebs and gorgeous heads up in hurrrr


----------



## ladylo (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm a new LHCF member and have been lurking so far. This is the first time I've felt encouraged to post in a thread and I'm super inspired by all the awesome 4b women in here with luscious moisturized hair. Sorry I don't have pics but like I said I'm new and I wasn't sure I'd every really post until seeing this and realizing there are more long-haired and aspiring long-haired 4bs out there then I thought.

Currently my hair is in layers. Some APL(back), some SL (sides) and some CBL (front). My hair is very thick and I know that many black women I meet already consider it long (especially hairdressers! lol) but since finding the hair community and the amazing things black women are doing with their hair I now feel like a shorty and am really inspired to grow to BSL if I can.

My story: I've always been natural. I used to tag along to the salon with my big sisters in the 80's and watch them cry through their relaxers. Then I watched as all their hair slowly broke off. Between the two of them they tried a lot of things to get their hair straight and all the while it only got shorter and thinner.erplexed  Because of their experiences I was discouraged by my mom (who rocked a curl for a while but otherwise has always been natural as well) and by my sisters from ever relaxing my hair. I wore it in twists, box braids and occasionally braided extensions throughout high school (with not a lot of dates, needless to say). I also bleached and died it Manic Panic Red for years (I know! but I loved it and I dream about doing it again all the time). Truthfully I've always been haphazard with my hair care and consequently it has always hovered between SL and APL. Like I said it is thick, BUT I have trouble with split ends, breakage and moisture retention. It looks healthy enough to the person on the street but unfortunately I know the truth.  I'd also love some new ideas for styling techniques. I'll be keeping an eye on you ladies to see what works for you and if I get up the nerve I may start a fotki and take some hair pics so that I can really join in. I really hope we can keep this thread alive and come to each other when we have issues.

BTW: both my sisters are natural now as well. One with Sister Locks and one loose like me. My mom alternates between braids, presses and cornrows. Our cousins think we're crazy. We are the "weird" natural-headed branch of the family. Right now I'm just trying to figure out a regimen and the right products to use. Also how to comb and detangle my hair without ripping it out. It's always been so thick that I honestly didn't care how much came out in the comb. Now thanks to LHCF I realize that rough handling is probably my main problem in growing to a really long length.

Sorry this post is forever long. I got a little excited!!!!! Nice to meet all of you and your beautiful hair!  I think I finally found my place on this forum.


----------



## FroFab (Nov 16, 2010)

Love this thread.   @Ms Lala hair and I second Rustic Beauty from yt  being a great type 4 natural.

I have type 4 hair and am really enjoying this thread.  I don't post alot of pics (I really need to fix that soon) but my hair ranges from past collarbone in the front bangs area and bottom of bra strap in the back.  My last relaxer was 12/4/2008 so I consider that my growth starting point (even though I didn't make the decision to "go natural" until the following March).

I did my BC at 16 months post relaxer.  I lurked LHCF and did Twisting for Growth challenges from the sidelines.  I don't use any growth aids or supplements other than a regular multivitamin for general health.

While I have tons and tons of shedding (despite efforts in tea rinsing and monthly protein treatments) I have managed to retain the appearance of dense hair.  I have fine/medium strands though.

No real set reggie just lo/no mani.  Usually pixie braids or twists.  Co-wash with Trader Joes NS ~2x per week and leave some condish in.  I've been slacking on moisturizing and sealing regularly.  When I remember or have the energy I'll rub some Jane Carter's N&S on it after the co-wash.  I have been trimming ALOT on a monthly basis bc of SSKs but it hasn't had as big an effect on my natural styles (we'll see what happens when I straighten).  Just took out a set of braids and did a chunky twist set with a shealoe and olive oil mix I did in a small batch until next week when I'm thinking about doing a blow-out for the holiday.

Sorry the post was so long and no pics


----------



## Pooks (Nov 16, 2010)

Glad to see lurkers coming out of the woodwork, this was a great thread idea OP!

Last night I took my hair out of the flat twist style and it took alot of time and energy to detangle my hair and put it in 7 big plaits - they are thiiick!  I have alot of hair on my head, my sister was amazed, lol.  I'm happy that my hair is thick and flourishing right now, but sometimes (when the arm pain sets in after a detangling/wrangling session) I wonder how much more hair I can handle!  

I may be on the verge of trying out blow-drying again - cool setting only for now.  I have not trusted myself to consider this for a while.  

Somebody posted recently about a blowdryer which actually has a cool setting, or was that on Fotki?  Hmm, I need to do some research.


----------



## Alta Angel (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

Subscribing!  I am a 4a/b mix with a goal of full APL by the end of 2011.  I LOVE my hair, its thickness, and its texture!  I have finally found a regimen that works for me.  Products and practices such as: Kimmaytube leave-in, prepoo/wash/condition/steaming hair in 6-7 braids, castor oil, jojoba oil and aloe vera juice/gel have made my hair so soft, moisturized, and easy to work with.


----------



## Babylilac (Nov 16, 2010)

@Mizzbrit wow
Mook's Hair I always droll at your hair 
Ladies I cannot name you all but your hair is amazing .
I did not put my goal on my first post ,so my goal is be APL -MBLcoz I have never had long hiar in my life ,so I need mine to be APL or MBL.

Update so my hair was screaming for moisture ,I am still waiting for my Aubrey Organics condtioner to come thru the post.I passed thru Aveda Hair Saloon on friday and bought the dry remedy hair mask OMG my hair is thanking me for it.I deep condtioned with it and the mask just melted in my hair this does not happen to me a lot .Mositurised with Talian Wajjid mist bodifier then sealed with rice bran oil. 
The only CON with the mask is that it is expensive for a small tube .I hope the Aubrey Organics White Camelia will work just as good as Aveda Dry REMEDY .


----------



## SimJam (Nov 16, 2010)

@Alta Angel

I luv ur hair in ur Avi


----------



## Pooks (Nov 16, 2010)

Tonight I'm trying a new prepoo/DC mix and a lil variation on my routine.  I'll update with how it turns out.


----------



## Tangles (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey everyone 4b lurker checking in  My long hair goal is MBL. Right now Im NL (cut 2in in June and need to cut off more) No pics posted...too lazy OP love this thread


----------



## Sianna (Nov 16, 2010)

I feel left out because I'm predominantly 4a! 

But, I'll keep a watch on this thread (in part to feed my hair porn needs) but also to be inspired and provide encouragement!!


----------



## Imani (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'm mostly 4b, maybe some 4a here and there. I don't want super long hair ( I think APL straightened will be enough for me) but I wanted to pop in for support and to get some good tips! 

I was getting my hair flat ironed weekly at the salon, but recently I've decided that if I want to make APL, I probably need to cut way back on the heat. So i've just been wearing plaits under kinky curly textured half wigs. I won't straighten again until my birthday in February.  

I've been using a lot Bee Mine products for shampoo/conditioners/moisturizers. I always DC under a steamer. I use EVOO for detangling. I've been avoiding sulfates, cones, mineral, and petolatum.  My hair is way more manageable that I ever thought it could be.


----------



## Drtondalia (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm so in!!

I have 97% natural hair; up until like 6 months ago I used to relax the very edges of my hair. I used to go to the salon and get a wash, blow-dry and curl every other week. I had my hair cut in a layered style. 

About 5 months ago I decided to grow my hair and stop having it cut in a style. My front grew to my chin but my back didn't seem to go very far. 

My hairdresser and I are really good friends since I was really young; I was in her wedding and I trusted her when it came to my hair to the point where I never go to anyone else. She encouraged me not to relax my hair. So I haven't for almost 6/7 years and just the edges every 3/4 months up until like 6 months ago. So basically I trusted everything she told me up until I asked her why my hair wasn't getting any longer in the back since she stopped cutting it into layers and she said " because everyone can't grow long hair, each persons hair has a cut off length." 

Well, I just refused to accept this answer and went searching for my own. I ran across Cathy Howse's site which led me here and I'm so glad that it did. I am learning so so much and even though I have had one setback in my month and a half of being here when I protein overloaded my hair, with the help of the women on this site I recovered without having to cut anything and my hair feels great. 

I have 4b hair.
I am currently neck length in the back and chin length in the front. 
I co-wash 2xs a week with Patene Pro-V Relaxed and Natural Conditioner.
I DC 1x a week with Patene Pro-V Relaxed and Natural, EVOO, EVCO, and peppermint oil.
I shampoo once a month.
I moisturize with Shea Butter, Cantu Shea Butter leave in treatment, S-Curl (sometimes), and Aussie leave in.
I seal my hair with EVCO or Kemi Oil. 
I'm still experimenting with protective styles as I can't find one that fits me perfectly yet. 
I take a multi-vitamin and an Iron supplement daily. I want to add anything that will help with my growth (any suggestions?). 

My goal length is WL as soon as possible.  I know it will take a lot of dedication on my part and I'm ready for it. About a week ago I was contemplating texlaxing because I was becoming overwhelmed with the thickness of my hair and finding a style but I've changed my mind because I know that i just need to get past this in between stage. I am just so used to having straight hair that my current texture kinda overwhelmed me.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 16, 2010)

I wanna join! My hair in the front reaches below my eye, and the back of my head is almost CBL.


----------



## Imani (Nov 16, 2010)

Drtondalia said:


> My hairdresser and I are really good friends since I was really young; I was in her wedding and I trusted her when it came to my hair to the point where I never go to anyone else. She encouraged me not to relax my hair. So I haven't for almost 6/7 years and just the edges every 3/4 months up until like 6 months ago. So basically I trusted everything she told me up until I asked her why my hair wasn't getting any longer in the back since she stopped cutting it into layers and she said *" because everyone can't grow long hair, each persons hair has a cut off length." *


 
I still can't believe that so many stylists actually fix their mouth to say this to people.  No everyone isn't going to have hair to their butt, and yes its going to be harder for some, but I truly don't believe that NL or SL is anyone's "cut off length".


----------



## Alta Angel (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you!!!  




SimJam said:


> @Alta Angel
> 
> I luv ur hair in ur Avi


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 16, 2010)

to all of the new folks who've found this thread since the weekend! I'm glad to see that we can fill a need that's maybe been lacking.

It's my hope that other 4bs who may be "lurking" the board (you know who you are lol) will find this thread to be a source of support in their long-hair journey. 

I'm STILL looking for a winter moisturizer & staple DC....I mixed Joico-K with Lustrasilk for my DC session last night....so far so good, but I think I can do better. I'm also thinking about adding henna to my regimen. I desperately need the conditioning properties it offers, but I'm deathly afraid of the curl loosening I keep hearing about 

Have any of you guys henna'd before? What were your results?


----------



## SimJam (Nov 16, 2010)

@bride91501 I henna at least once a month and Ive not experienced curl loosening.

I mean, while the henna is in my hair the weight of it loosens the curl but once I wash out Im good to go.


----------



## anon123 (Nov 16, 2010)

MizzBrit, your twists are gorgeous.  I'm always envious of people whose twists look like that.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 16, 2010)

Checking in:

I am DC with Brahmi powder and skala fruit coctail tonight.

In the morning I will shampoo and quick condition.

I hope I can keep these box braids in until Thursday.


----------



## SimJam (Nov 16, 2010)

YaYa, where do u get skala products?


----------



## Janet' (Nov 16, 2010)

This is a great thread...


----------



## ladylo (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey! It's the formerly lurking Ladylo. I had some time today so I took my first ever hair pics and created a Fotki. There's no password so feel free to check it out. Not much there yet though.

Tonight is wash night so last night I pre-poo'd with avocado oil on damp hair. here's my plan for the rest:

Finger detangle in the shower with wheat germ oil then make 8 big braids.
Shampoo my scalp with Max Green Alchemy Scalp Rescue for my dandruff.
Shampoo the length of my hair with AO Island Naturals.
DC for a 1/2 hour with heat using AO HSR, honey and castor oil (first time trying this!)
wash out and plop then oil my scalp with JCBO (does wonders for my scalp condition)
Apply Giovanni Direct leave-in, coconut oil and my shea butter mix then blow dry on low.
Twist and finish with a spritz of water then finish by rubbing on some JBCO.

I know that's a ton of product to put in my hair after washing but my hair is always so dryyyy! It seems to just suck up anything I put on it. In any case I'm going to try this wash routine and see what happens. 

I've never tried to do only finger detangling before washing but last time I washed I got the feeling that the comb was only further tangling my hair and I was getting a lot of breakage even when using a ton of conditioner and taking my time. FYI: I use a seamless bone comb that I paid $15.00 for. I'm NOT happy that it seems to break my hair just as much as my old cheapo comb. I just ordered a Magic Star Rake from hotcombs.net so I'm hoping it will be gentler on my hair. Hope I find what works for me soon cuz this PJ'ism is costing me $$$$$.

If anyone has any suggestions for me I'm happy to hear them! I MUST use medicated shampoo on my scalp though because I have an inherited scalp condition which results in serious dandruff otherwise. I'm trying out the blowdrying because it seems to make my hair break less (although it may also be making it split more). Ack! Clearly I'm still figuring things out. I'm also avoiding cones and mineral oil to see whether this makes a difference.

My original stated goal was to reach BSL and looking at the photos I took today I think the hair at the very back may already be grazing there. So I guess my goal now that I have a better idea of where I'm at is MBL with fewer layers and healthier ends. I'm only 5'1 so hopefully I can make it.

Thanks ladies! HHG! I'm super inspired by all your luscious locks. Ms Lala and Mwedzi you make my head spin!


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 16, 2010)

SimJam said:


> YaYa, where do u get skala products?


 
*Sim *I stocked up during the skala craze earlier this year and I have a few jars of the fruit coctail left and a few bottles of the ceramides conditioner left 

I absolutely loved the avocado conditioner but I am out


----------



## SimJam (Nov 16, 2010)

@ladylo your hair is droolworthy. Thanks for coming out of lurking :+)

I know that most dandruff fighting poos usually are drying, so that may be one of the reasons why ur hair is feeling dry.

re the amt of product u r using, hay do what ever floats ur boat as long as it works for u LOL


----------



## ladylo (Nov 16, 2010)

BTW: If anyone is wondering about my texture... The pics I posted above are of an old twistout done on blowdried hair.  I do not naturally have clumping curls except for a very small patch in the back.  I have been trying to keep my hair stretched at all times to minimize tangles.  In the pics my hair is also saturated in avocado oil as a pre poo for my wash tonight so it may look kind of weirdly shiny.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 16, 2010)

ladylo said:


> BTW: If anyone is wondering about my texture... The pics I posted above are of an old twistout done on blowdried hair.  I do not naturally have clumping curls except for a very small patch in the back.  I have been trying to keep my hair stretched at all times to minimize tangles.  In the pics my hair is also saturated in avocado oil as a pre poo for my wash tonight so it may look kind of weirdly shiny.



Yesss new fotki to stalk


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 16, 2010)

*BEAUTIFUL HAIR LADYLO*


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2010)

It's nice to see the Lurkers come out. Welcome all newbies and lurkers! Ladylo, you're hair is beautiful!


----------



## ladylo (Nov 17, 2010)

Awww! Thanks to Platinum, YaYa24, and Foxglove for the hair love and right back atcha. I'm glad I came out of hiding. Hair growing is more fun with company.

Foxglove I will try to add regularly to my Fotki so that there is more to stalk. 

@SimJam you are right the dandruff poos are drying. Max Green Alchemy is the gentlest I've found that actually still works so I will have to stick with it. There is no cure for dandruff, it can really only be maintained and kept at bay so I don't see any co-washing or anything else like that in my future. The lady at the shop told me that following up with a moisturizing shampoo would counteract the drying effect so I've been following up with AO Island Naturals. But, now that I think about it I'm like, what?!? Why should I use MORE shampoo?!? So for my wash tonight I skipped the moisturizing poo and went straight to the DC. The suds from the dandruff poo run down my strands anyway so hopefully that will be enough to get them clean. Thanks for giving me something to think about. You just might have saved me some hair tonight. &BTW: your colour is making me want to pick up the bleach again. I heart those highlights.

I will check in tomorrow with the results from my wash night experiments. I'm so pumped to keep this thread alive. 4b 4eva!!!


----------



## Pooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Last night I deviated from my usual routine in that I *prepooed* as opposed to DCing post poo, with a new mix: Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Hydrating-Calming condish**** + EVCO + black castor oil + 1 tbsp honey + Aubrey's GBP & WC. 

*ETA:* ****I realised a day later that I had mistakenly used Giovanni Direct Leave In by accident!  I forgot I gave away the above mentioned Giovanni shampoo and conditioner when I was on holiday.  Y'see when you do things in a hurry? lol  Anyway, the results were still good.****

DCing before washing, and not undoing my 7 big plaits at any point in the wash process left some condish mix in my hair. Once I rinsed out the shampoo, I coated the plaits with a small amount of Yes To Cucumbers condish (let it sit for about 15 minutes while I ate) and then took each plait out and turned it into 2/3 twists. 

I made up a new spritz mix of KCKT, AVJ, glycerine and spring water, but felt like it wasn't adding anything because I could still feel the DC mix on my strands so I didn't use it after a while. I sealed the ends of my twists with castor oil. I lost very little hair. 

When I finished for some reason I was paranoid that my hair was going to come out dry, so I took out each twist one by one and added some Qhemet BRBC before twisting my hair back up smaller. By the time I got to the last plaits, my hair was totally dry, but it was sooo soft! Had I been bold enough to leave it alone, I think my hair would've been fine! Interesting. Anyway I had a pretty twistout today, but it didn't make it out the house - I didn't wanna leave my ends exposed to the cold air.


----------



## miss cosmic (Nov 17, 2010)

i love this thread! i think is exactly what 4b's needed.

i'm in my 8th month of transition (i think), and so far so good. at first i did flexi-sets but then it became too difficult to hide the new growth at the front of my head. i didnt want to wear headbands all the time.

i've since decided to transition with crochet braids because they're quick and easy, not to mention cheap cos i can do them myself.

i spray with my moisture spray once a day if i remember (more like every other day). i only wash my hair when i do a new install once a month, but i clean my scalp weekly with tea-tree oil and aloe vera gel. when i wash i prepoo for a couple of hours with evco, then condition-wash-condition, and blow dry on low heat.

i plan to crochet braid for another year at least, and BC when my hair is apl. its between sl and cbl now.


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 17, 2010)

@Ladylo- your hair is so beautiful! Thick and healthy looking.  Have you had your hair cut into that shape, or is that how it naturally grows out?

So I think I've found my winter moisturizer....SCURL!!  You heard me right lol.  I dropped glycerin based moisturizer mix like a bad habit as soon as the cold air came, but nothing else seems to keep my hair moisturized.  So...after reading a couple of @Nonie posts where she kept going on and on (jk lol) about how great it is, I decided to give it a try.

I did a water rinse last night, t-shirt dried, sprayed the scurl over my braids and sealed with CO. I woke up with the sofest hair I've had in weeks!!  Thanks @Nonie! 

Don't know if it'll work for anyone else, or even longer into the cold months, but I'd definitely suggest at least giving it a try.  HTH


----------



## SimJam (Nov 17, 2010)

ladylo said:


> The lady at the shop told me that following up with a moisturizing shampoo would counteract the drying effect so I've been following up with AO Island Naturals. But, now that I think about it I'm like, what?!? *Why should I use MORE shampoo?!? So for my wash tonight I skipped the moisturizing poo and went straight to the DC*.


 
sweeeet


----------



## ladylo (Nov 17, 2010)

@bride91501: thanks so much. My hair seems to grow naturally into these layers. I have never had it specifically cut this way. I think some of this effect is also caused by breakage over time (esp. in the crown area) but I like the look so I'm not sweating it

Results from my wash n' twist yesterday:

I think the avocado oil pre-poo was a good idea. My hair did not feel stripped after shampooing. I'm still not sure whether the oil might prevent the hair from getting totally clean but my scalp is my main concern so as long as that's spotless I'm ok.

I detangled in the shower with wheat germ oil and my fingers and this was awesome! I had way less breakage and it took way less time (1/2 hour instead of 2 hours) I am now convinced that since twisting keeps my hair in an untangled state anyway there is no need for me to do all this heavy detangling before a wash. The comb and conditioner method only serves to shrink and tangle my hair and waste my time. The oil and finger method kept it stretched and minimized manipulation.

I DC'ed with AOHSR and a TBSP each of honey and castor oil. This is my new favourite thing. My hair was softer than it's ever been after a DC. I didn't even use heat cuz I had to hustle to get the dishes done before my fiance got home. Then again I might have been sweatin' a little. I spent my day off taking hair pics and starting a fotki instead of doing chores like I shoulda been. SMH, oh well, I gotta have my fun.

After rinsing I moisturized, combed, blowdried and twisted. I then put my twists into a low banded pony, put on a plastic cap (Imma tryout this Greenhouse effect method for a bit) and a silk scarf on top of that and slept on it. This morning I fluffed with a tiny bit of water, Giovanni direct leave in and JBCO. I have pics in this post of the results.

If anyone is interested in my twisting method or wants to see more pics of this then feel free to check out my fotki. I have also updated the album I created yesterday with descriptions of my hair, my goals and my story. I am hoping to find a hair twin to share info with and learn from so hopefully my albums will help me with that search. And even though this HHJ in a new thing for me hopefully I'll be able to help someone else out too.

Thanks ladies! Since finding LHCF my hair already looks and feels better than it has my whole life!


----------



## ladylo (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh! I'm also wondering if I can put out a general question. How much hair do you lose when you twist? I always seem to have some hairs slide out of the twist when I get to the end. Some are probably shed hairs but I know that some of them are broken too.  Does anyone else have this issue? I lost was less hair detangling then I ever have before BUT then I lost just as much hair twisting as I did detangling. I took a pic of it so y'all can see. Just wondering if it's normal.  The clump on the right is from detangling and the one on the left is from twisting.  I've got a nickle in the middle for comparison.

BTW: My mom keeps her shed hair after she combs it.erplexed Weird or what? She collects it in envelopes!!! I always ask her if she's trying to keep it safe in case someone tries to work some Obeah on her. She insists that it's just cause she can't stand to part with it but I'm suspicious.


----------



## Pooks (Nov 18, 2010)

Your hair is beautiful ladylo!


----------



## SimJam (Nov 18, 2010)

ladylo said:


> Oh! I'm also wondering if I can put out a general question. How much hair do you lose when you twist?
> 
> BTW: My mom keeps her shed hair after she combs it.erplexed Weird or what? She collects it in envelopes!!! I always ask her if she's trying to keep it safe in case someone tries to work some Obeah on her. She insists that it's just cause she can't stand to part with it but I'm suspicious.


 
I dont lose much hair when twisting, yes a few shed annd maybe some broken ends but I usually get the bulk of it in detanging

and re th ecollecting hair, my mom always used to tell me not to throw /sweep my hair ouside as ppl can use it to work obeah on u or if birds use is to make their nest u;ll get insane LOL

but Ive nvr heard of anyone collecting it forever


----------



## Pooks (Nov 18, 2010)

I love the Yes To Cucumbers Colour Care conditioner!!  (I don't have colour BTW).  I enjoyed it as a cowash when I had my mini-plaits in, and last night used it as a moisturiser/light detangler.  Love love love the stuff.


----------



## AfroKink (Nov 18, 2010)

ladylo said:


> Thanks ladies! Since finding LHCF my hair already looks and feels better than it has my whole life!



Judging from that last pic with the fat twists, you're hair is my goal length! Awesome!


----------



## ladylo (Nov 18, 2010)

SimJam said:


> I dont lose much hair when twisting, yes a few shed annd maybe some broken ends but I usually get the bulk of it in detanging
> 
> and re th ecollecting hair, my mom always used to tell me not to throw /sweep my hair ouside as ppl can use it to work obeah on u or if birds use is to make their nest u;ll get insane LOL
> 
> but Ive nvr heard of anyone collecting it forever


 
Thanks for the response! If this is not happening to others then I think I'm probably still being too ruff with my hair. The blowdrying I'm sure doesn't help either. I'm trying to wean myself but I have yet to make peace with my shrinkage and it helps with SSK's. I think it does give me more splits though soerplexed.

And you know I honestly don't know if she keeps the hair forever. I just know she always puts it away. I'm hoping she chucks it eventually but who knows? I have also heard about the birds nesting in hair and it making you sick. Man these people can talk crazy sometime. I love to hear the old stories though.



AfroKink said:


> Judging from that last pic with the fat twists, you're hair is my goal length! Awesome!


 
Thanks! Your hair is beautiful and I've admired the style in your avi and siggy for a while as a lurker. I know that with the help of these ladies you will reach your goal.



VeePickni said:


> Your hair is beautiful ladylo!


 
Thanks Vee! This means a lot because I have probably gone through every pic in your fotki  and you're a lifelong natural whose late to the healthy hair game just like me. I LOVE the styles you do and it has really inspired me to try something different on my hair besides the same old twists I do every week. I can't part or canerow though so I am going to ask my sister to do it for me. She does her daughters hair and theirs has always looked great. I have not had my hair braided by anyone since I was 13 and I always hated it because I'm tenderheaded. But at least with my sister I will feel free to act up if she pulls too hard. Hopefully she won't knock my head with the comb.

I'm also going to keep an eye on the products you use because I think we are close in texture although It's hard to tell because my hair is still so dry. I'm hoping I will also get that lovely sheen and pliability when my moisture retention is finally on point.

Thanks ladies! First time using multi-quote, looks like it turned out ok.


----------



## BC2/4/06 (Nov 19, 2010)

4b checking in! This thread is right on time!

My current goal is bra strap length twists

I wear wigs 95% of the time, I will continue to do so until about June 2011.

Today I decided to try and wash and steam once a week in the cornrows, I have been slacking majorly on my deep conditioning and I have horrible splits.

Im not trimming though because my hair splits at each curl, kind of an "o" so trimming does nothing. Im hoping that regular deep conditioning will help with this problem.

Im looking forward to wearing my hair out next summer for my 10th wedding anniversary!  But it will have to be strong and healthy enough for 3 mos of not protective styling.

My staples: Trader Joe Shampoo and condish, Jessicurl WDT, Taliah Waajids protective bodifier spray, JBCO, Megatek and Ovation Cell Therapy mix, Aveda Damage Remedy IRT and Alter Ego Garlic Treatment for Shedding. Nasaab's shea butter is good for sealing.

I also own a steamer, which is a MUST for 4b's.  My hair was chronically dry without it.  Also I henna regulary, I LOVE IT!  Keeps my hair strong and helps with SSK's. I do not comb at all.  I have been natural for 5 years.  Had I known this in the beginning of my journey my hair would be so long...but no regrets and hopefully someone will learn from this info.

Now that I type this out, I believe my hair would thrive using only these products and aggressive protective styling until I get these splits under control by actually deep conditioning weekly instead of monthly....


----------



## growinghair (Nov 19, 2010)

I LOVE THIS THREAD. This is just my place keeper because it is late and my alarm will be going off in 4 hours. I have GOT to get off of this board and go to bed!


----------



## finickyone (Nov 19, 2010)

I love this thread!

Ladylo, I want your hair! BEAUTIFUL! I hate doing twists, because I too experience exactly what you described. Now that I am using kimmytube's leave in conditioner, its helped some. I even dip my fingers in coconut oil as I twist hoping that will help. 

Afrokink, I wore my hair like yours today. This is the first time I saw your pic & its lovely. My hair ended up in this updo because I finally decided to use Ms Jessie silkening cream. I purchased it when I was transitioning. Well, its not for my 4b hair. After washing my hair, I used the kimmytube leave in, applied the silkening cream to each section & braided. I sit under my soft bonnet dryer for about 20 mins & air dried the rest of the night. This morning, I applied some coconut oil to each braid before taking them down. My hair was defined & very soft. When I pulled the braids apart for more fullness, it poofed & I lost most of the definition. The silkening cream did not provide enough hold. At least my hair smelled nice & it was moisturized.


----------



## finickyone (Nov 19, 2010)

Just browsed the thread from the beginning. Britt, Mook, Lala, too many of you to name, are shining examples of why I wanted to go natural. I used to drool over Mook's fotki album.


----------



## Pooks (Nov 19, 2010)

ladylo said:


> Thanks Vee! This means a lot because I have probably gone through every pic in your fotki  and you're a lifelong natural whose late to the healthy hair game just like me. I LOVE the styles you do and it has really inspired me to try something different on my hair besides the same old twists I do every week. I can't part or canerow though so I am going to ask my sister to do it for me. She does her daughters hair and theirs has always looked great. I have not had my hair braided by anyone since I was 13 and I always hated it because I'm tenderheaded. But at least with my sister I will feel free to act up if she pulls too hard. Hopefully she won't knock my head with the comb.
> 
> I'm also going to keep an eye on the products you use because I think we are close in texture although It's hard to tell because my hair is still so dry. I'm hoping I will also get that lovely sheen and pliability when my moisture retention is finally on point.
> 
> Thanks ladies! First time using multi-quote, looks like it turned out ok.


 
Hugs and much love baby girl, thank you! 

Hope sis don't conk you in the head with the comb  brings back memories, lol!  

In short, my hair has thrived since I cut out heat, upped my moisture, and stayed committed to double protective styling i.e. making sure my ends are up, protected and hidden as much as possible even when twisted/plaited.

Need to make a products album but for now I'm just trying to be a bit more detailed in my fotki as to my processes and the products I use etc so hopefully that can be of some help.


----------



## ladylo (Nov 19, 2010)

@finickyone: Thanks!  You got some fly hair too lady.  I love how thick your puff looks in your avatar

@vee:  Yay!  I will continue to keep an eye out


----------



## Successfulmiss (Nov 22, 2010)

BUMPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AfroKink (Nov 22, 2010)

finickyone said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> Ladylo, I want your hair! BEAUTIFUL! I hate doing twists, because I too experience exactly what you described. Now that I am using kimmytube's leave in conditioner, its helped some. I even dip my fingers in coconut oil as I twist hoping that will help.
> 
> Afrokink, I wore my hair like yours today. This is the first time I saw your pic & its lovely. My hair ended up in this updo because I finally decided to use Ms Jessie silkening cream. I purchased it when I was transitioning. Well, its not for my 4b hair. After washing my hair, I used the kimmytube leave in, applied the silkening cream to each section & braided. I sit under my soft bonnet dryer for about 20 mins & air dried the rest of the night. This morning, I applied some coconut oil to each braid before taking them down. My hair was defined & very soft. When I pulled the braids apart for more fullness, it poofed & I lost most of the definition. The silkening cream did not provide enough hold. At least my hair smelled nice & it was moisturized.



Thanks! I've never tried Ms Jessie silkening cream, I wonder if its suppose to be used for shingling. If I remember correctly, I did a pulled apart a twist out in the pic. I dont like hair touching my face or neck, so I tend to wear it up a lot...


----------



## anon123 (Nov 22, 2010)

So I'm in the process of getting my hair straightened.  It is a process.  Yesterday was my 5th or 6th time going.   Anyway, after 2 more visits, it should be straightened.    But when it is, it will get a trim, maybe even a cut.  So how should I cut my hair?  Blunt and straight across?  Reshaping layers? No real layers except for a gentle U? I haven't seen my hair straight for about 8 years, and haven't had a cut for shape for at least that long.  It's an exciting thought.  

I don't know, maybe I'll just get 1/2" trimmed off everywhere and call it a day.  My plan was to grow to waist before cutting for shape.  Maybe I should just stick to that.


----------



## SimJam (Nov 22, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> So *I'm in the process of getting my hair straightened. It is a process. Yesterday was my 5th or 6th time going.  Anyway, after 2 more visits, it should be straightened*.  But when it is, it will get a trim, maybe even a cut. So how should I cut my hair? Blunt and straight across? Reshaping layers? No real layers except for a gentle U? I haven't seen my hair straight for about 8 years, and haven't had a cut for shape for at least that long. It's an exciting thought.
> 
> I don't know, maybe I'll just get 1/2" trimmed off everywhere and call it a day. My plan was to grow to waist before cutting for shape. Maybe I should just stick to that.


 
ahhhh ummmm 

is it because it keeps reverting? or is it because of the sheer volume of ue beautiful hair?

anyhooo, can we have pics of the final product?

why do u want to trim? just for shape or is it that ur end need trimming for health reasons?

sorry so many questions


----------



## Nonie (Nov 22, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> So I'm in the process of getting my hair straightened.  It is a process.  Yesterday was my 5th or 6th time going.   Anyway, after 2 more visits, it should be straightened.    But when it is, it will get a trim, maybe even a cut.  So how should I cut my hair?  Blunt and straight across?  Reshaping layers? No real layers except for a gentle U? I haven't seen my hair straight for about 8 years, and haven't had a cut for shape for at least that long.  It's an exciting thought.
> 
> *I don't know, maybe I'll just get 1/2" trimmed off everywhere and call it a day.  My plan was to grow to waist before cutting for shape.  Maybe I should just stick to that*.



I like your last paragraph. I vote for that. 

And yeah, your line about two more visits and it should be straightened is funny.  Please elaborate.


----------



## anon123 (Nov 22, 2010)

SimJam said:


> ahhhh ummmm
> 
> is it because it keeps reverting? or is it because of the sheer volume of ue beautiful hair?
> 
> ...





Nonie said:


> I like your last paragraph. I vote for that.
> 
> And yeah, your line about two more visits and it should be straightened is funny.  Please elaborate.



  I have to trim because of my single strand knots that lead to more tangles.  But if I cut it will be for shape.  I don't like my current layers.

So I have to keep going because she is trying to coax my hair into being straight.  My hair was very cottony, spider-web-y, and all of that when I first went.  I try to tell folks the severity, but they don't hear me though.  I think she was a little surprised after the first visit when it took her over 4 hours to detangle (sorta).   So she's learning my hair bit by bit, taking notes, and getting it used to heat.  And not too long ago, I missed a few weeks, and though I tried to detangle it (spending a long time, too), it was back to full on nappy with shed hair.  So we had to start again.

I've had others straighten my hair before, but it was more used to heat ( I used to blow dry for real, with a comb extension) and also they hurt me.  She's trying her best, and succeeding, at not hurting me.  But that means it takes a looooong time.  This past time, I detangled, washed, conditioned, and blow dried before going in and then she was able to straighten more than usual. 

See fotki for pictures, ones in the white shirt for latest visit.


----------



## Nonie (Nov 22, 2010)

^^First of all you're so beautiful.  Such a joy to see your pics. 

Then that hair! 

Looks like you're really making strides.  Looking at your latest pics, one would never guess you're not yet quite there. Your hair looks so smooth, more than I've ever seen it. 

So nice to have a patient and caring stylist. I remember you do have a tender head so that she doesn't hurt you is just priceless. I shall be checking in. Seems like a fun project.


----------



## anon123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Nonie said:


> ^^First of all you're so beautiful.  Such a joy to see your pics.
> 
> Then that hair!
> 
> ...



Thank you. :Blush2: She really gets it pretty straight.   But if you've seen her handiwork before (and you have), you see that the hair is really straight when she's done.  I can't run my fingers through my hair quite yet.  But I will post pictures in December!


----------



## Nonie (Nov 22, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> Thank you. :Blush2: She really gets it pretty straight.  *But if you've seen her handiwork before (and you have)*, you see that the hair is really straight when she's done.  I can't run my fingers through my hair quite yet.  But I will post pictures in December!



OK, I lost my meds and don't have a clue *of whom* you speak. oke: Do tell!


----------



## AfroKink (Nov 23, 2010)

@mwedzi, are you trying to heat train?


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 23, 2010)

Good Morning Type 4 naturalistas!
Today I am going to my friend (who is a stylist) to get my hair blown-out, trimmed and lightly flatironed.

This will be my first blowdry/ flatiron on my hair at the salon since my BC

I'm a little nervous.. but excited to see the results


----------



## Drtondalia (Nov 23, 2010)

yaya24 said:


> Good Morning Type 4 naturalistas!
> Today I am going to my friend (who is a stylist) to get my hair blown-out, trimmed and lightly flatironed.
> 
> This will be my first blowdry/ flatiron on my hair at the salon since my BC
> ...


 
It will look great; don't be nervous. Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## Drtondalia (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Ladies!!!!
Hope everyone is doing well 
I have been a co-washing somebody. This weekend I used coconut oil w/ peppermint oil on my scalp and coated my hair in EVOO and slept in a plastic cap overnight. Saturday I washed my hair with Garnier Frutics Creme shampoo (for dry & damaged hair I only wash 1x a month) and DC'd with Garnier Frutics Creme Conditioner (for dry & damaged hair) overnight. Sunday I rinsed the conditioner and used Cantu leave in conditioner sprayed my hair with Tresseme Heat Tamer, and Yes I flat ironed my hair. I just couldn't help it. I used the heat protectant on each section. 

I used this mini ceramic flat iron I bought over the weekend. My intention was to purchase the mini-CHI but the store charged $124.00 for it and I could get it online for like $75.00. But the store clerk advised me to purchase this off brand mini for $9.99. She told me that the same people make the CHI. 

Now, I have never had a clecrk try to convince me to purchase a cheaper product. I bought it and I am ecstatic about the results. I can even see that my hair looks like it has grown some since September. What do you gals think?

Sep. Starter pic //// Nov. Flat iron


----------



## Ms Lala (Nov 23, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> I have to trim because of my single strand knots that lead to more tangles.  But if I cut it will be for shape.  I don't like my current layers.
> 
> So I have to keep going because she is trying to coax my hair into being straight.  My hair was very cottony, spider-web-y, and all of that when I first went.  I try to tell folks the severity, but they don't hear me though.  I think she was a little surprised after the first visit when it took her over 4 hours to detangle (sorta).   So she's learning my hair bit by bit, taking notes, and getting it used to heat.  And not too long ago, I missed a few weeks, and though I tried to detangle it (spending a long time, too), it was back to full on nappy with shed hair.  So we had to start again.
> 
> ...



Hey!  Your hair is so fab.  I am rocking the puffy straight Rudy Huxtable type look right now. I think that would look good on you.  I can't run my fingers through my hair either.  Even when it was relaxed it seemed to tangle.  But I can comb through it slowly when oiled up.  I am glad you have found someone to work w/your hair.  I just cut my hair.  I'm going to post to my youtube once I get back from my vacay.  I didn't cut alot but I was having issues w/the ends.  What I decided to do was grow it to waist length(slightly past in some areas) then cut so I would be at my goal still.  It is in a U shape, the middle is at my waist and the sides are around midback.  I think that may work for you as well.  Just kind of trim it for now then cut it for shape when you reach your goal. Loving your naps! and I mean it truly as a compliment.


----------



## lmtsaki (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm crazy late to this thread but after being a lurker for ... a very long time... I want to join something! I think its great to see so many other women with the same goals and that can relate to me and my hair texture.. Its crazy hard trying to figure out whats best for your hair alone, and as I'm sure you've all found out what works for 3's is not always (usually not) applicable to 4's. 

So hopefully I'm not to late to join.

I am a 4c with mixed length hair when fully stretched I'd say it reaches my collar bone.

As for my reggie, its very basic. 
I keep a spray bottle filled with a water, glycerin,oil mix. I spray almost 2x daily
Natural Yellow Shea butter
I DC once a week with ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner
I shampoo 2x/ month with a clarifying shampoo.
I also take multi vitamins, fenugreek,and GNC's Hair,Skin,and Nails vitamins.


----------



## miss cosmic (Nov 23, 2010)

@mwedzi - you and your hair are gorgeous!


----------



## Successfulmiss (Nov 23, 2010)

POOF!


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 23, 2010)

:scratchch....is there an Army of Super-Long Hair 4b for relaxed heads?


----------



## nysister (Nov 23, 2010)

I'll join. It was never my goal to have really long hair, just to learn how to successfully take care of my natural coif, but I wouldn't mind being an example for my niece, family and friends. 

We often have such misconceptions about our hair, and if my 1.5 year experience has people saying "Wow! Can you help me grow my hair?" I can only imagine what it will be like after another 1.5 years. So this is for all of the chicas I love!


----------



## transitioning? (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey guys. I haven't been extremely active on this thread but i will from now on. Im hooked. You ladies have beautiful heads of hair and offer wonderful advice. 

Update on my hair. I just took out kinky twists that i had in for 5 weeks. I couldn't take another week with them because i missed my hair. Lol the roots felt so soft and lucious. 
My hair grew a whole inch and i love it. I love it so much that i don't feel like hiding it under braids or a wig. 

I found my soft hair solution too. Kimmaytubes leave in plus S curl equals wow. 

But how do u guys get sheen? My hair has looked dry all my life. 

Here i am at 11 months post relaxer
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





HHJ ladies

Sent from my DROID2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## transitioning? (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh and just in case was wondering. I think i got an inch of grow in 5 weeks because of my msm pills( using for 2-3 weeks), workouts(doing for 3-4 weeks) and kinky twist protective style for 5 weeks

Sent from my DROID2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## anon123 (Nov 23, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> :scratchch....is there an Army of Super-Long Hair 4b for relaxed heads?



Maybe not an army, but there's a platoon floating somewhere around here.    There's a thread on type 4 relaxed hair longer than bsl.



miss cosmic said:


> @mwedzi - you and your hair are gorgeous!



 Thank you, Miss..



Ms Lala said:


> Hey!  Your hair is so fab.  I am rocking the puffy straight Rudy Huxtable type look right now. I think that would look good on you.  I can't run my fingers through my hair either.  Even when it was relaxed it seemed to tangle.  But I can comb through it slowly when oiled up.  I am glad you have found someone to work w/your hair.  I just cut my hair.  I'm going to post to my youtube once I get back from my vacay.  I didn't cut alot but I was having issues w/the ends.  What I decided to do was grow it to waist length(slightly past in some areas) then cut so I would be at my goal still.  It is in a U shape, the middle is at my waist and the sides are around midback.  I think that may work for you as well.  Just kind of trim it for now then cut it for shape when you reach your goal. Loving your naps! and I mean it truly as a compliment.



Yeah, I think that's a plan.  So I'll just get a trim and grow to waist. Looking forward to your video!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 23, 2010)

Mwedzi, is it you who does a light blow dry after every wash? If so, how is it working for you? I plan on doing it, but with the tension method. I just want to avoid these ssk's.


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome @NYsister, @transitioning, and all the other 4b-ers who've decided to join our little community.  This thread's only a couple of weeks old, but there's already so much information here.  Thanks to everyone for your contributions!

@Mwedzi- are you allowed to say who the stylist is who's training your hair?  I saw on your fokti that stylist apparently approached you, so I don't know if you can.....but since we're both in the DMV area I thought I'd give it a shot


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 23, 2010)

So, I henna'd for the first time this past Saturday, and let me say......I think I'm in love! 

I usually have to moisturize my hair 2x (or more) per day, but since henna....I haven't needed to moisturize it since Sunday!!  I wasn't expecting to see results this soon, but I'm just kicking myself for waiting so long to become a henna head.  This is DEFINITELY a staple for me from now on.

Here's my henna mix:

Jamila BQA henna mixed with lemon juice, water, yogurt, HH HE, EVOO & Castor oil.  I immediately applied the mixture to my hair (didn't let it sit overnight bc I'm not interested in changing my hair color), and wrapped my hair in saran wrap. 8.5 hours later, I rinsed the henna out, using some VO5 moisture milk to aid with the final rinse.  
I then followed up with a DC.

I have a tiny 3b/3c patch of hair at my nape (I know- just blasphemous in the 4b thread, right? lol) which did loosen a little bit, but my 4b kinks remained unphased by the treatment.  They are, however, MUCH easier to detangle and manipulate.

If you're on the fence about henna, I'd definitely suggest you try it.  One of the best things I've done for my hair so far during my LHHJ.


----------



## DeenIsFirst (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok, I'm joining too!  Hi, everyone. My hair is far from long, but it is 4b. I've been natural 3 years and my hair is APL in the back and chin length in the front :/ Started the HHJ a year ago.

I'm really nervous because I'm going to a hair salon for the 1st time in 2 years. It's a popular natural hair salon in the DMV and they're just doing a consult, but I plan to go back to get it pressed (IF I like them). My birthday's coming up so I want to try something different. I hope I don't regret the decision. If anyone has tips on how you made your salon experience work for you, please chime in. I feel like my hair may not be the easiest to work with, even though it's fine and thin. Do stylists know how to do 4b hair without being rough? lol.

Thanks and great thread!


----------



## growinghair (Nov 24, 2010)

So, I am revamping my regime. I've been natural almost 3 years, but I'm still trying to learn my hair. I've got the thickness. Now, I just need it to grow a little longer. I hope to reach BSL in 2011. 


I've gotten in straightened it once in that time. If I can find the pic, I'll post it too. I need to do more PS and go back to baggying. I was having better retention results then.


----------



## growinghair (Nov 24, 2010)

I found the straight pic. This was after my first and only blowout.


----------



## AfroKink (Nov 24, 2010)

bride91501 said:


> So, I henna'd for the first time this past Saturday, and let me say......I think I'm in love!
> 
> I usually have to moisturize my hair 2x (or more) per day, but since henna....I haven't needed to moisturize it since Sunday!!  I wasn't expecting to see results this soon, but I'm just kicking myself for waiting so long to become a henna head.  This is DEFINITELY a staple for me from now on.
> 
> ...



Did you have any problems getting the henna particles out of your hair? I've henna'd 2 or 3 times and getting all the particles out has been a task. When I henna tho, I only use the powder and water. I don't now if that is the cause.


----------



## ladylo (Nov 24, 2010)

So great to see all the new beautiful heads on this thread! I'm just checking in:

Things I've been doing differently this week: Started sleeping in a plastic conditioning cap with my silk scarf tied over it to prevent slippage. Moisture retention was definitely better thoughout the week so if anyone else is still sleeping on this like I was then I'd highly reccommend it. (thanks to Nonie and whoever posted the Greenhouse effect method for putting this on my radar)

I also kept my twists in a bun most of the week and my ends did not dry out (thanks Veepickni). I think that I am also one of those folks who needs to do the double protective styling. It's not as pretty but it works.

Yesterday I washed and did an Aphogee (the two-step hard one) treatment to see if it would help with the breakage on my ends. It was scaarrry but worth it! My hair is weak, porous, splits easily and breaks during manipulation. after the treatment it felt bouncy and wiry and not limp at all. I will be doing this treatment as needed from now on. Thanks to Bride91501 for the application tips. Oh, and I did DC afterwards with AOHSR, honey and JBCO.

I also did my twists w/o the blowdryer . This made me sad because I love the way my hair feels and looks with a light blowdry. However, I keep finding new splits every week and I had to admit to myself (finally) that the blowdryer (even on the lowest setting!) is going to keep me from gaining length. Instead I moisturized and airdried in 16 large braids and then pulled those apart and made my twists, stretching out the curl as much as possible with my fingers. It doesn't look bad, it's a lil shorter looking but it feels less dry. I do miss the fluffiness tho but since I'll be pulling it back in a bun all week it really doesn't matter.

Also I DID NOT use a comb once at any time in the washing or twisting process. Who knew my supposedly "good" comb (wide tooth, bone comb) was the devil in disguise?:heated: This and the Aphogee treatment helped to minimize the breakage I usually get on wash day. I still had hairs coming out when I twisted though. Not sure if I'm shedding excessively or not but it kind of feels like it. I think I will try a garlic treatment next week and see if that helps.

Whew! That's it I think. Thanks to everyone for all the awesome advice and support.


----------



## transitioning? (Nov 24, 2010)

@ladylo Idk if i could go completely combless. I only use a Quidad comb on my conditioner soaked hair. I find that finger combing breaks my hair more because my fingers get caught. Does finger combing take longer?


Ladies: what are you doing to add sheen to your hair

Sent from my DROID2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ladylo (Nov 24, 2010)

transitioning? said:


> @ladylo Idk if i could go completely combless. I only use a Quidad comb on my conditioner soaked hair. I find that finger combing breaks my hair more because my fingers get caught. Does finger combing take longer?
> 
> 
> Ladies: what are you doing to add sheen to your hair
> ...


 
Hey Transitioning! I think that the work I've been doing over the past couple of months namely upping my moisture, keeping hair stretched, and especially doing S&D for SSK's and splits (esp. the tree branch splits) has created a friendly environment for finger combing. I used to have the same problem where my hair felt like velcro and the comb seemed easier then my hands. Now it's reversed! Go figure! 

What I've been doing: Take down my twists the night before wash day and saturate with oil for a pre-poo (i've used coconut and avocado oil, i like the avocado a lil better). Then I make four big braids and sleep on it. I do not pull the twistout apart when I do this. The next day I take down the braids and divide into 8 ponytails. I step in the shower and let the water run down. Then section by section I saturate with wheat germ oil (this works well in *my* hair for detangling) and gently pull the twistout apart, I do this until the hair feels pretty much untangled and then I just make sure that there is no matting at the root by gently running my fingers through that part and pulling on the ends. The Lisa Akbari method is a good place to go for fingercombing technique. Check out this YouTube video to actually see this being done. YouTube - Lisa Akbari 's How to Detangle Natural Hair She's a trichologist with natural hair so she has great info.

Finger combing actuall takes me a 1/4 of the time that comb detangling took. 1/2 hour instead of 2 hours. I believe this is because my fingers smooth down and separate my strands. the comb I've noticed makes my strands curl back up at the ends and tangle on each other. It actually creates more detangling work for me. I've also noticed that other 4b long haired naturals like Sera and Ms. LaLa do not comb their hair to detangle, so maybe it is just that it's a better method as the hair gets longer. I have ordered the combs that they occasionally use hotCombs: Magic Star Rake Set to try out. But, following their techniques I will only make occasional use of them (1x per month or less). What caught me, is that the description says that they work like a hand.

Everyone is different but I have found that my hair is just as detangled without the comb and is easier to manage and stretch. It breaks less because there is less manipulation and I am gentle. Technique is key. I also think that it is difficult to gauge how much hair you are breaking with a comb because it gets caught up with the shed hair. I can see the breakage with my hands better because it's not swirled up with the other hairs at the base of the comb. It seems scary at first because you can FEEL the snags and breaks more. Hope that makes sense. Everyone's hair is different so if quidad works for you then stick with it! The most important thing is PS'ing to keep your hair from getting really tangled in the first place.

As far as sheen goes, sealing with oil (JBCO) seems to do it for me. I know my hair is never going to get the high sheen that a 3c or even 4a can get, it's just too kinky and so doesn't reflect light the same way. I also think that sheen comes pretty naturally when your hair is properly moisturized. What do other ladies think? If there's a no silicone method I can use to get more sheen I'll be on it with quickness.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 24, 2010)

ladylo said:


> I also did my twists w/o the blowdryer . This made me sad because I love the way my hair feels and looks with a light blowdry. However, I keep finding new splits every week and I had to admit to myself (finally) that the blowdryer (even on the lowest setting!) is going to keep me from gaining length. Instead I moisturized and airdried in 16 large braids and then pulled those apart and made my twists, stretching out the curl as much as possible with my fingers. It doesn't look bad, it's a lil shorter looking but it feels less dry. I do miss the fluffiness tho but since I'll be pulling it back in a bun all week it really doesn't matter.




NOoo!!!  I was just thinking about incorporating light blowdrys in my regimen. But I never use the comb attachments, I just use the tension method. Did you use the comb attachments? I don't need any splits. That's what I'm afraid of. I have fine hair.


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 24, 2010)

AfroKink said:


> Did you have any problems getting the henna particles out of your hair? I've henna'd 2 or 3 times and getting all the particles out has been a task. When I henna tho, I only use the powder and water. I don't now if that is the cause.


 
Not at all.  I was a little worried about it though, cuz I think I made my henna mix a little too thick, but it rinsed out just fine.  I was terrified about the post-henna dryness, thats why I added the oils and water.

HTH.


----------



## ladylo (Nov 24, 2010)

@pookalook Yess! I was using the comb attachment combined with the tension method. I know, I know lol. I wasn't combing my hair through though, I was more using it to separate the strands and assist with the tension. I also liked it because it kept my hair further away from the blowdryer and I thought that was better.

It's totally possible that my splits were due to the attachment instead of the heat but IDK. I'm totally willing to admit that I am NO expert on using heat and I have given myself some pretty crispy ends several times over the years from botched flat iron attempts.erplexed It's only now that I'm learning better methods for heat styling. If you report back with good results then I will likely revisit blowdrying sans attachment when my hair is feeling stronger. I am upping my protein and will eventually try henna because I need strength and I love that blowdried look heh heh.

If your hair is in good condition I'd go ahead and try it because IMO a few splits are not the end of the world. I have weak, dry hair (mix of medium and fine strands) and I've been downright mean to it sometimes and I've still never lost any significant length. The worst that will happen is that you'll have to do a lil trim or S&D. If your hair is in good condition light blowdrying with good technique could work for you as it seems to work for some. 

I decided to let it rest for a while based on Veepickni's advice and my issues with dryness and breakage. I am hoping that as my detangling and styling methods improve that it will also help to minimize SSK's (the main reason I started blowdrying in the first place). Whether it's SSK's or splits though, I still have to get out the scissors either way. It's really the breakage I'm trying to get control of at this point.

So, if your hair is healthy and strong but prone to SSK's it could be the answer. If your hair is prone to splits it might make those worse. And if your hair is dry like mine it could increase your breakage. It's also possible that good technique could trump any ill effects. that's the way I see it. IDK know if that really helpfulerplexed though.

I'm curious to know what other ladies think as well. Any thoughts from the veterans on this?

Signed Ladylo, the queen of longa** posts!


----------



## natural2008 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll post when I get home.  Subscribing.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 25, 2010)

very Cool thread ill be checking in frequently!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 28, 2010)

yaya24 said:


> Good Morning Type 4 naturalistas!
> Today I am going to my friend (who is a stylist) to get my hair blown-out, trimmed and lightly flatironed.
> 
> This will be my first blowdry/ flatiron on my hair at the salon since my BC
> ...






Drtondalia said:


> It will look great; don't be nervous. Can't wait to see the pics!!



Here are my pics from last Tuesday:

*December makes 1.5 years of being natural.*

*BC June 2009*






*Last **weekend (Nov 20, 10)-- My 4BZZZZ hair in its shrunken glory*















*
Today Nov 23 2010* *(got my hair blown out flat ironed and trimmed)*
















By the end of the day my hair was in a ponytail. *Looking forward to washing on Tuesday *


----------



## Imani (Nov 28, 2010)

yaya24 said:


> Here are my pics from last Tuesday:
> 
> *December makes 1.5 years of being natural.*
> 
> ...



Your hair is sooooo pretty. This is exactly the length I want my hair to be by the spring.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 28, 2010)

Awwe thanks Imani!


----------



## Nonie (Nov 28, 2010)

Yaya, your hair is growing like weeds! Very pretty and healthy looking.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Nov 28, 2010)

great thread. i need alot of motivation because I have been contemplating relaxing my hair... you guys have beautiful hair so that will keep me going!!!! my hair is currently up in weaves till summer time, so I have no pics till my next take down!!


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Nov 28, 2010)

i'm in! i'm mostly 4b with a little 4a in the front. i WILL reach mbl in 2011. my siggy is from may, so i believe that i am right around bsb currently. my goal used to be mbl, but honestly i can't imagine reaching mbl and maintaining. I'm might as well....WAIST LENGTH!


----------



## Barbara (Nov 28, 2010)

Since my stylist gave me a 6 inch trim last year, my hair has been stuck at bra clasp length. The right side was much longer than the left, that's why the trim was needed. 

Since then, I haven't really been taking care of my hair the way I used to. So count me in. I want to be back at mid-back length. This time my hair will be even.  Waist length would be even better.


----------



## greight (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm joining this thread. I'm going to go by inches. I was at 8-10inches and got down to 6-8inches (more like 7 inches around the head, mid October). I'm now at 7.5 inches so I grew and retained, but not enough!

Definitely 4b with definite porosity issues. I've been planning on doing an Aphogee 2-step treatment, but I pushed it until December 19th when I have more time to care for my hair. Split ends are my enemy, but I'm proud that most of them are GONE (with the exception of the front which remains a disaster, but slowly getting beyond that snip by snip).

I'd like at least 2 inches by May, but aiming for a goal of 4inches


----------



## Pooks (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey lovelies, checking in to say I've gone back to my comfort zone of minibraids (no hair added) for the next 4/5 weeks.  Haven't finished my whole head yet but I've been parting, adding Yes to Cucumbers condish, smoothing it through, removing sheddies with my Denman D41, and then plaiting the section.  

Covering the unfinished portion in the middle with a beanie type hat today; the little front sections I leave out in the front are noticeably longer than they used to be, yay!!


----------



## AfroKink (Nov 29, 2010)

bride91501 said:


> Not at all.  I was a little worried about it though, cuz I think I made my henna mix a little too thick, but it rinsed out just fine.  I was terrified about the post-henna dryness, thats why I added the oils and water.
> 
> HTH.



Alright. Maybe I'll try some oils and see how that works


----------



## Fab79 (Nov 29, 2010)

scribing, all you ladies have really lovely, inspirational heads of hair

i'm holding my spot so i can update when i take this weave down, i'm working towards being a super-long haired 4b (waist length here i come), so will be happy to see where i'm at at the end of year


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 29, 2010)

MizzBrit said:


> i lovw this thread! i would KILL to have lala's hair.
> 
> 
> anyway im a 4b, about apl..some sections are a little past that. i honestly dont do anything with my hair.it likes to be left alone: i keep it under a wig, henna about 1x a month, moisturize/seal daily, co wash when needed and finger detangle when needed.
> ...


 


Mercy me, your hair is sooooo LUSH, THICK & BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## nysister (Nov 29, 2010)

MizzBrit said:


> i lovw this thread! i would KILL to have lala's hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@*Mizbrit *I am in LOVE with your hair. I can stare at this ^^^ photo ALL day.


----------



## nysister (Nov 29, 2010)

ladylo said:


> My original stated goal was to reach BSL and looking at the photos I took today I think the hair at the very back may already be grazing there. So I guess my goal now that I have a better idea of where I'm at is MBL with fewer layers and healthier ends. I'm only 5'1 so hopefully I can make it.
> 
> Thanks ladies! HHG! I'm super inspired by all your luscious locks. Ms Lala and Mwedzi you make my head spin!



Gorgeous ! *ladylo* - You're definitely at BSL!


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 29, 2010)

I love this thread, so many inspirations. I BC this year April and i have 4.5-5'' all over. I can tell my hair is growing. I'm a 4A, will try and post pics soon. I mainly do CW with vo5 conditioners and i shampoo & clarify with baking soda if absolutely necessary. I wear weaves and wigs as my protective styles and i'm hoping to have grow and retained all 6'' when i reach my 1year mark of being natural april 2011.


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 1, 2010)

Barbara said:


> Since my stylist gave me a 6 inch trim last year, my hair has been stuck at bra clasp length. The right side was much longer than the left, that's why the trim was needed.
> 
> Since then, I haven't really been taking care of my hair the way I used to. So count me in. I want to be back at mid-back length. This time my hair will be even.  Waist length would be even better.



Girl that's a major cut, not a trim.  That's more hair than I grow in a year.


----------



## miss cosmic (Dec 2, 2010)

i'm still in crochet braids. a new install this time - well, new hair old cornrows cos i was too depressed to want to bother with undoing, washing&drying and redoing the cornrows. i've had these cornrows in for three weeks now and i'll be removing the hair and the cornrows next weekend, which will be four weeks.
i use my moisture spritz about every other day cos i'm scared of build-up and i clean between the rows with aloe vera gel and tea tree oil once a week.

watching this thread and feeling so inspired, but i'm determined to hide my hair for at least a year because i really really want long hair (apl at least).


----------



## Amazhaan (Dec 2, 2010)

bride91501 said:


> So, one of the things alot of 4bers, and 4s in general, deal with is moisture retention. ESPECIALLY during this time of year. And as we all know, we are more likely to retain our growth if we can retain moisture.
> 
> This is my first winter as a natural and I have to admit, I'm struggling to overcome the dry-hair demon lol.  What are you guys doing that's working? Products, tweaks to regimens?



I'm going to finish reading this thread, but I had to come in and comment. I was actually looking for a thread that already raved about it... but came across your wonderful thread first!!! 

First, let me say, I'm sort of a long-time lurker and newbie poster. So I am not here that often consistently. But I do want to mark my spot in this post. I have 4B, maybe C,D,E,F,G hair and I have never had any length...mainly due to me not taking care of my hair, so it constantly broke off and my edges have always been a problem. 

I haven't had a relaxer since April 2009 and I am finally 100% natural (very slow grower) I didn't do the big chop, because I don't have the face or look for that, so I wouldn't have felt comfortable with it.  I honestly don't know what length my hair is, because I haven't had it straightened in a long time. I'm sure it's not that long though. 

But I do have a job interview coming up soon, so I'll have to straighten it before then and will hopefully be able to post some results (what's the best place to post pictures by the way?) 

Any who, right now I am still dealing with breakage around me edges around the crown of my head. I have been using OCT since August, but not consistently because I have been wearing braids and sew-ins for most of the year. But I did notice that some of the spots I had have grown in and become thicker. 

But if anyone could recommend a growth aid for edges, Please DO! 

BUT back to the point of me posting (sorry the above was a serious SN...lol) 

I wanted to mention that my hair is and has always been very dry, even with relaxers, but I KNOW that I have recently found my HG!!! 

And it is GLYCERIN and water. That's it. 100% glycerin that you get in a bottle ( I purchased mine from Walgreens in an 8.5oz bottle for $5.99) I mixed it about 50% water and 40% glycerin... sprayed my hair after washing, DC , twisted it on Monday and as of today (Thursday) my hair is still moist and I haven't had to respray it or anything. And I didn't even drench it the first time. 

I used to use S-Curl which kept my hair moisturized during braids, etc... but I heard some of the products in it aren't ideal so I stopped using it. I can't comment on the longevity of it as far as growth, but I can vouch for the fact that it moisturized my always dry head and will remain a staple from this point forward. 

The other product I wanted to rave about was L'Oreal Hydra Gloss CON($4.99) this is the FIRST conditioner that I have tried as a co-wash and it is the first time I have ever seen and felt a change in my hair. I had ringlets, and curl definition with this conditioner that I never really had with any other and I've used CD, Curls, Organix shea butter CON, ORS Replenishing CON, Alterna Caviar CON, Suave Humectant CON, Suave Almond and Shea Butter CON and Trader Joe's Balancing Moisturizer (yeah I'm a bit of a product whore) and none made my hair feel or look as good as this Hydra Gloss CON... OMG... 

Sorry for the long post, but I had to share!


----------



## ladylo (Dec 2, 2010)

@YaYa24: Your hair looks amaaazing!!!  You make me want to get over my fear of pressing.


----------



## growinghair (Dec 8, 2010)

So, I am still in my beehive and wearing my wig. I spray with my glycerin/water/leave in mixture twice a day and baggy every night and occasionally under my wig. I am determined to retain my growth!


----------



## Amazhaan (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry ladies... would any of you be willing to post what the abbreviations mean? I've been trying to search for it and I checked the new users form, etc and I can't find anything. ( 

A few of them I can guess, but I want to be sure before posting my goal! Thanks!!


----------



## SimJam (Dec 9, 2010)

if u mean abreviations for hair length then

SL = shoulder length
APL = arm pit length
BSL = bra strap length
WL = waist length
TBL - tailbone length


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 9, 2010)

I wash and deep condition my hair twice a week. Lemme tell you it helps with moisture during the winter months.  

I use Mega/OCT mix everyday. So I'm getting my protein from using this mixture. 

I'm going to start baggying every night to help with moisture. 

My edges aren't growing the way I like, but I remember my edges grew quickly with Emu oil, so I'm going to order that.

I'm definitely going to order my steamer this month, I believe this will help with moisture.


----------



## SimJam (Dec 9, 2010)

Amazhaan said:


> I'm going to finish reading this thread, but I had to come in and comment. I was actually looking for a thread that already raved about it... but came across your wonderful thread first!!!
> 
> First, let me say, I'm sort of a long-time lurker and newbie poster. So I am not here that often consistently. But I do want to mark my spot in this post. I have 4B, maybe C,D,E,F,G hair and I have never had any length...mainly due to me not taking care of my hair, so it constantly broke off and my edges have always been a problem.
> 
> ...


 

*happy hair growing*


----------



## *C00KIE* (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi,

I hardly post, mostly lurk. Anyway, I would like to comment. I have been using Ayurveda powders (2 months) and I also have been transitioning, with that being said, reason for me transition was because relax hair require too much maintance (this is my opinion). Also, being relax requires more products; cheleting being one. I got one relaxer last year November 2009 and at the time I decided I REALLY wanted to be natural. So... I transition, a year and a month later I am still transitioning. 
Long story short, I soon got VERY interested in indian powders. Not only did this improve my hair by SO much, my relaxed ends NEVER looked better (stringy ends and lifeless hair even though I was texlax) and my new growth is so managable w/ indian powder. If I knew about how good the powders would make my natural hair feel, I would have never texlaxed. 
Just wanted to share, if any was ever thinking about Ayurveda (esp if you are a natural w/ unmanagable knots), I strongly recommend it.
I have fine 4 hair and lots of it.
Oh and the added growth is a PLUS.

BTW, great thread!


----------



## Honi (Dec 9, 2010)

Subscribing for my lil punkin


----------



## bride91501 (Dec 9, 2010)

@Honi - ur baby is soooo cute! And her hair looks good and healthy......ur obviously doing a great job


----------



## Honi (Dec 9, 2010)

bride91501 said:


> @Honi - ur baby is soooo cute! And her hair looks good and healthy......ur obviously doing a great job



Awww thanks!  I was just about to do her hair and needed something to hold it up before I started to detangle, wash, etc.  Those ouchless bands are so difficult to get around it so what you see there is an old shoestring!  

She looked so cute with the puff and her feet pajamas I snapped that picture.


----------



## snickieb (Dec 11, 2010)

Now Forming an Army of FUTURE SUPER-LONG HAIR 4B (or mostly 4b) NATURALS! Come on in!

That is my goal I thought I was alone! I BD'd August 2009 and I hope to be waist length within 5-6 years (August 2014-2015).


----------



## snickieb (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: Now Forming an Army of FUTURE SUPER-LONG HAIR 4B (or mostly 4b) NATURALS! Come on*



bride91501 said:


> So, I've been on the forum for just about 6 months, and I joined because when I BC'd, I set a goal for SUPER LONG NATURAL 4B hair- WL to be exact
> 
> I've "met" and researched the fabulous long-haired 4b naturals on the forum (shout out to @Sera, @***Victory is Mine, @mwedzi, and the others), but what I _haven't_ seen is a thread dedicated specifically to those whose goal it is to grow SUPER-LONG 4B NATURAL HAIR (BSL or longer).
> 
> ...


Public Home | Snickieb | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.

I need to update my pictures.


----------



## snickieb (Dec 11, 2010)

"I know what you mean about moisturizing....I think it's the name of the game for alot of us 4Bs."


----------



## bride91501 (Dec 11, 2010)

Speaking of moisturizing.....

So I worked out this morning, and decided to just water rinse my hair afterwards. I normally would have applied my moisturizer and oil to seal afterwards, but I noticed my bottle of Africas Best oil and decided to experiment with oil rinsing. After I water rinsed, I saturated my hair with oil and let it sit for about 10 minutes. Afterwards I quickly rinsed again, making sure not to completely rid my hair of all the oil. I was tempted to "seal" afterwards, but I didn't cuz I wanted to really test the effects of the oil rinse.

When my hair dried.......OMG it was so SOFT! Dare I say it is softer than it is after I moisturize and seal! I will DEFINITELY make this a regular part of my weekly regimen.

For all the newbies who haven't tried oil rinsing- try it and let us know your results!


----------



## Amazhaan (Dec 13, 2010)

SimJam said:


> if u mean abreviations for hair length then
> 
> SL = shoulder length
> APL = arm pit length
> ...


 
THANK YOU!!!  So my first goal is SL all over. This is going to be challenging for me, as I've never been that even when it was permed. I am truly a work in progress and learning how to properly take care of and LOVE my hair. 



bride91501 said:


> Speaking of moisturizing.....
> 
> So I worked out this morning, and decided to just water rinse my hair afterwards. I normally would have applied my moisturizer and oil to seal afterwards, but I noticed my bottle of Africas Best oil and decided to experiment with oil rinsing. After I water rinsed, I saturated my hair with oil and let it sit for about 10 minutes. Afterwards I quickly rinsed again, making sure not to completely rid my hair of all the oil. I was tempted to "seal" afterwards, but I didn't cuz I wanted to really test the effects of the oil rinse.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm... sounds great. I'll have to try it.. Is there a particular type of oil that will do? 

I have a bottle of Aveda or is it Kera Care... Essential Oils and I'd love to try it out during my wash day this week!


----------



## Amazhaan (Dec 13, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Amazhaan* 

 
_I'm going to finish reading this thread, but I had to come in and comment. I was actually looking for a thread that already raved about it... but came across your wonderful thread first!!! 

First, let me say, I'm sort of a long-time lurker and newbie poster. So I am not here that often consistently. But I do want to mark my spot in this post. I have 4B, maybe C,D,E,F,G hair and I have never had any length...mainly due to me not taking care of my hair, so it constantly broke off and my edges have always been a problem. 

I haven't had a relaxer since April 2009 and I am finally 100% natural (very slow grower) I didn't do the big chop, because I don't have the face or look for that, so I wouldn't have felt comfortable with it. *I honestly don't know what length my hair is, because I haven't had it straightened in a long time. *I'm sure it's not that long though. 

*u dont have to straighten to do a length check, just grab a small section of hair and pull, promise, it works LOL*

But I do have a job interview coming up soon, so I'll have to straighten it before then and will hopefully be able to post some results *(what's the best place to post pictures by the way?) *

*I use photobucket*

Any who, right now I am still dealing with breakage around me edges around the crown of my head. I have been using OCT since August, but not consistently because I have been wearing braids and sew-ins for most of the year. But I did notice that some of the spots I had have grown in and become thicker. 

But if anyone could recommend a growth aid for edges, Please DO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*low tension low manipulation styles, Ive nvr had an issue with edges (other than genetics LOL) but ladies have used megatek, MN and Castor oil infused with rosemary or teatree oils for growth and stimulation*



BUT back to the point of me posting (sorry the above was a serious SN...lol) 

I wanted to mention that my hair is and has always been very dry, even with relaxers, but I KNOW that I have recently found my HG!!! 

*And it is GLYCERIN and water*. That's it. 100% glycerin that you get in a bottle ( I purchased mine from Walgreens in an 8.5oz bottle for $5.99) I mixed it about 50% water and 40% glycerin... sprayed my hair after washing, DC , twisted it on Monday and as of today (Thursday) my hair is still moist and I haven't had to respray it or anything. And I didn't even drench it the first time. 
*I also love glycerine and water but Ive stopped using because Ive found a better moisturizing spritz well atleast for me ( water, aloevera gel, silk amino acids and rosewater) *

*I used to use S-Curl which kept my hair moisturized during braids, etc... but I heard some of the products in it aren't ideal so I stopped using it*. I can't comment on the longevity of it as far as growth, but I can vouch for the fact that it moisturized my always dry head and will remain a staple from this point forward. 

*ummm S-Curl cud have the debbils sweat in it I ent giving it up ... lOL but seriouslt, its the only "non natural" thing thats it my regimen now*

The other product I wanted to rave about was L'Oreal Hydra Gloss CON($4.99) this is the FIRST conditioner that I have tried as a co-wash and it is the first time I have ever seen and felt a change in my hair. I had ringlets, and curl definition with this conditioner that I never really had with any other and I've used CD, Curls, Organix shea butter CON, ORS Replenishing CON, Alterna Caviar CON, Suave Humectant CON, Suave Almond and Shea Butter CON and Trader Joe's Balancing Moisturizer (yeah I'm a bit of a product whore) and none made my hair feel or look as good as this Hydra Gloss CON... OMG... 

Sorry for the long post, but I had to share! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


*happy hair growing*






Thanks for all the info and feedback... LOL @ the S-curl comment... I have to agree with ya... I'm cool with the water and glycerin for now... I am so happy with this product... I just can't believe it... nothing has every worked that well... besides the s-curl...but I really only used that while in braids/weaves.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

i am so subscribing to this thread.......


----------



## Loves Harmony (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello Ladies. i would like to join in. 

I wash once a week.
Co wash once a week.
Dc after each wash.
Moisturise my hair every other day.
Keep my hair wrap at night.
Stop cutting my hair.


----------



## lesley_nicole (Dec 14, 2010)

This thread is JUST what I've been looking for!! I've been trying to get my niece's hair healthier, but what I've been doing hasn't really been working :-/ . You ladies have some BEAUTIFUL hair.


----------



## Blue IntenZity (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey ladies, I am loving this thread....i am currently transitioning but I am so ready to BC. I am 19 months post (20 months on 23rd of Dec.). Really want to wait until 24 months post (April 23 rd my goal) but I might BC at the end of the year. I am currently in a sew-in because it will keep me from cutting and I am in the HYH challenge. I'm happy to be a part of this army....HHJ ladies.


----------



## PrincesscurlyQ<3 (Dec 14, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> Hello Ladies. i would like to join in.
> 
> I wash once a week.
> Co wash once a week.
> ...





Oh my your skin is flawless! Do you have a regimen?


----------



## Loves Harmony (Dec 14, 2010)

[QUOTE=PrincesscurlyQ
 Thanks! All I do is in the morning I wash my face with St. Ives green tea cleanser then apply some Kiss My Face Natural Ultra Moisturizer  olive and aloe. In repeat at night.
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## PrincesscurlyQ<3 (Dec 14, 2010)

@loves harmony. wow so simple. thanks for sharing. hair is lovely as well . cannot wait till my "poof" gets big like that. mines premature. lol.


----------



## Bella02 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies
Another 4b Natural checking in. I am a little past APL--when Stretched my hair is just grazing the top of BSB. My goal is WL with long layers. Here are a few pic’s from my December 4th takedown. I will officially hit my two year HHG anniversary in early Jan, so hoping to squeeze out another ½ inch of growth.


----------



## ladylo (Dec 18, 2010)

^^^ Now that's a gorgeous head of hair!!!^^^  Off to stalk your fotki!


----------



## Pooks (Dec 19, 2010)

My hair is still in the minibraids - they're about 3 weeks old now.  I'm deciding whether to convert them into twists (with braided roots as is my custom), or take them out and do something different until the New Year.

*Gulp* I just posted my intro You Tube vid!  I have always hidden my face on forums and fotki, so my unmasking is a big thing for me.


----------



## ceecy29 (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm slowly but surely crawling my way to longer 4b hair. I have a fotki documenting my journey and I will post pics of my recently straightened hair. I got it done at the Domincan Essence in Brooklyn sometime in November. I hope to inspire and be inspired. HHG my fellow 4bs!!!

Shrinkage pre-straightening:




Straightened hair. I'm somewhere around BSL:


----------



## anon123 (Dec 19, 2010)

bride91501 said:


> Welcome @NYsister, @transitioning, and all the other 4b-ers who've decided to join our little community.  This thread's only a couple of weeks old, but there's already so much information here.  Thanks to everyone for your contributions!
> 
> @Mwedzi- are you allowed to say who the stylist is who's training your hair?  I saw on your fokti that stylist apparently approached you, so I don't know if you can.....but since we're both in the DMV area I thought I'd give it a shot



Yes, it's Reniece. She straightened my hair today, trimmed, and took pictures.  When she sends them to me, I'll make a thread.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Hola type 4 Naturalistas*

I got a full sew in on Dec 11. 

I will keep this in for my Winter PS.

Planning on posting pics tonight


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 19, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> *Yes, it's Reniece*. She straightened my hair today, trimmed, and took pictures. When she sends them to me, I'll make a thread.


 
Lucccckkky


----------



## bride91501 (Dec 20, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> Yes, it's Reniece. She straightened my hair today, trimmed, and took pictures.  When she sends them to me, I'll make a thread.



Yaaaayyy!  Both for the upcoming Mwedzi flat iron thread, and for the fact that it is Reniece. Not that I will ever get one of those elusive flat iron appts with her, but a girl can dream lol......


----------



## ceecy29 (Dec 20, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> Yes, it's Reniece. She straightened my hair today, trimmed, and took pictures.  When she sends them to me, I'll make a thread.



I can't wait to see pics, Mwedzi!!!


----------



## FroFab (Dec 20, 2010)

ceecy29 said:


> I'm slowly but surely crawling my way to longer 4b hair. I have a fotki documenting my journey and I will post pics of my recently straightened hair. I got it done at the Domincan Essence in Brooklyn sometime in November. I hope to inspire and be inspired. HHG my fellow 4bs!!!



That is some serious shrinkage!!  I loves it!  Your flat iron came out nicely too and I am loving that dress


----------



## ceecy29 (Dec 20, 2010)

FroFab said:


> That is some serious shrinkage!!  I loves it!  Your flat iron came out nicely too and I am loving that dress



Thanks!!! Shrinkage is truly amazing. I had the dress made for a naija (I'm Nigerian) party; it was my friend's dad 70th birthday.


----------



## bride91501 (Dec 20, 2010)

ceecy29 said:


> Thanks!!! Shrinkage is truly amazing. I had the dress made for a naija (I'm Nigerian) party; it was my friend's dad 70th birthday.




I was just about to tell you how much you look like one of my cousins....makes sense that you're a fellow naija! That bone structure will telll on us every time, won't it? Lol

Gorgeous face and hair- welcome!


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 20, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> Yes, it's Reniece. She straightened my hair today, trimmed, and took pictures.  When she sends them to me, I'll make a thread.



I'm getting excited just thinking about it, I truly have a hair problem. Your hair is so fab!!!!  I'm so scared to go to a stylist, I think I have a phobia for real. I can't wait to see your hair, I bet it's WL


----------



## Pooks (Dec 20, 2010)

.....deleted.....


----------



## Janet' (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm not 4b...but I do  this thread!!!


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 20, 2010)

ceecy29 said:


> Thanks!!! Shrinkage is truly amazing. I had the dress made for a naija (I'm Nigerian) party; it was my friend's dad 70th birthday.


 
Nice! I am also Nigerian


----------



## lovelyone80 (Dec 20, 2010)

aww man I should have posted before I got my hair done.

but I'm a 4b/a my hair is like...APL

3 inches off from  BSL.


----------



## ceecy29 (Dec 25, 2010)

bride91501 said:


> I was just about to tell you how much you look like one of my cousins....makes sense that you're a fellow naija! That bone structure will telll on us every time, won't it? Lol
> 
> Gorgeous face and hair- welcome!



Haha it sure would! Thanks my naija sis! Your progress in your siggy is truly inspiring!!!


@yaya24...another naija sis, so happy there's more of us. Beautiful hair in your siggy.


----------



## temfash (Dec 25, 2010)

I love this thread so inspiring.......I'm nigerian too I think my avatar says it all LOL


----------



## deltagyrl (Dec 25, 2010)

Pretty hair.

It looks like like you got a cut instead of a trim though.


----------



## deltagyrl (Dec 25, 2010)

Pretty Hair.

Looks like you got a cut instead of a trim though.



yaya24 said:


> Here are my pics from last Tuesday:
> 
> *December makes 1.5 years of being natural.*
> 
> ...


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 25, 2010)

Love this thread! I'll be joining you soon ladies......


----------



## africanqueen456 (Dec 25, 2010)

I really like this thread. I believe I am half 4b/4a but I am not sure so I wont know until I BC.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 28, 2010)

deltagyrl said:


> Pretty Hair.
> 
> Looks like you got a cut instead of a trim though.



You are right, she did cut it.It was my first cut since my bc in 2009. My ends are happy 

No cuts for me in 2011. Just dusting.


----------



## Pooks (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey girls, I just updated my fotki with comparison pics from last year to this:

Comparison Pics | pookiwah unmasks! www.youtube.com/user/pookinapp16 | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy. 

I'm happy with my progress


----------



## bride91501 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey VP!  OMG- your hair has grown so much!  Keep inspiring us girl 

And oh yeah- I'ma need you to put "BSL" in your siggy or something.  Some of us need a visual reminder


----------



## softnkinky (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok, not really sure what happened to my previous thread. I have been lurking for years on lhcf but never really had much to say. I am excited about this thread. I am joining!!

I am currently at 1 inch of hair. I am growing it out. I plan to be bra strap by 2013. 

Thanks for this thread. I will add pics as soon as I get the hang of actually adding to content! 

I am currently prepoo'ing with conditioner and olive oil.


----------



## bride91501 (Dec 29, 2010)

^^ I love it when members give play by play of what their hair is doing at the moment lol.  Welcome softnkinky!


----------



## Pooks (Dec 30, 2010)

Came back to add pics:

*
December 2009:




December 2010:




Side by side comparison:




I also have to share how a particular section of my hair has grown back after heat damage forced a mini chop in the middle of last year:*




I am so excited that I am retaining length, the proof is in the pictures mayne!  If you haven't taken pics, start NOW ladies, it's so good to look back and visually SEE where you've come from.  I am so inspired to keep going now!


----------



## hareluvah (Jan 1, 2011)

subscribing!!!!!!!!  My hair is a combination of at least 3 different types, from 3c on the edges and nape, a 4a ring, and 4b in the center   My hair grows pretty fast but My ends have been a mess. I am also an antsy person by nature so I start searching for knots and can't stop. 

My hair is strange lengths right now because of the way I cut it a the end of last year (shaved sides and back and long in the center and front)

My goal is waist length and I want to focus on hiding my ends and keeping my hair moisturized (to prevent split ends)

Current hair lengths:
Front: an inch past collar bone
Top sides: collar bone
back: neck length
edges/sides: neck length

I don't think I will even my hair out until I reach my goal length.  I'm excited to see what protecting my ends will do and am just praying for the patience not to get bored and cut it.

Thank you to all of you ladies for the inspiration and encouragement you bring.

Happy Growing!


----------



## AfroKink (Jan 2, 2011)

Do you ladies detangle wet in the shower or damp before shampooing.


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 2, 2011)

I wear conrows and twists as PSs, so most times when I wash I do so with my hair in these styles, with no need to detangle. However, when when I take down once a month, I apply a slippery pre-poo for a few hours/overnight, finger detangle while in the pre-poo, then comb detangle with lots of conditioner after I shampoo. 

HTH.


----------



## lsc2956 (Jan 2, 2011)

Sooo pretty!


----------



## Stepiphanie (Jan 2, 2011)

ceecy29 said:


> I'm slowly but surely crawling my way to longer 4b hair. I have a fotki documenting my journey and I will post pics of my recently straightened hair. I got it done at the Domincan Essence in Brooklyn sometime in November. I hope to inspire and be inspired. HHG my fellow 4bs!!!
> 
> Shrinkage pre-straightening:
> 
> ...




WHOA!!! your shrinkage is outta this world!! I go to DE too! I tought I was the only 4b who went there bc must of the people getting there hair done look @ me crazy when I take my cap off, lol. 

Very pretty hair!!


----------



## transitioning? (Jan 3, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> I wear conrows and twists as PSs, so most times when I wash I do so with my hair in these styles, with no need to detangle. However, when when I take down once a month, I apply a slippery pre-poo for a few hours/overnight, finger detangle while in the pre-poo, then comb detangle with lots of conditioner after I shampoo.
> 
> HTH.



Hey OP.

Do you experience scalp tenderness from your wigs? Because lately my scalp has been sore and I think it might be from hiding my hair under wigs.


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Jan 4, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> Hey OP.
> 
> Do you experience scalp tenderness from your wigs? Because lately my scalp has been sore and I think it might be from hiding my hair under wigs.


May be the conditioner you are using. I experienced the tender feeling while using ussie moist as a leave in- after reading "Don't go shopping for hair products w/o me" I found out it has scalp irritants. Switched to Suave Naturals and the tenderness stopped.


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 5, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> Hey OP.
> 
> Do you experience scalp tenderness from your wigs? Because lately my scalp has been sore and I think it might be from hiding my hair under wigs.


 

I think the previous poster gave you good advice.  Before I settled on my staple products, I used to experience scalp tenderness when I used certain shampoos and conditioners.  My mainstay conditioners now are V05 MM and Garnier Fructis.

What types of wigs are you wearing?


----------



## transitioning? (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow. Aussie moist is my current deep conditioner if choice. I started using it around the same time I started wearing wigs.

Here is my favorite wig. But I have to wear head bands which give me headaches. 







Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## transitioning? (Jan 5, 2011)

What deep conditioners r yall using?

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Drtondalia (Jan 6, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> Wow. Aussie moist is my current deep conditioner if choice. I started using it around the same time I started wearing wigs.
> 
> Here is my favorite wig. But I have to wear head bands which give me headaches.
> 
> ...


 
What is the brand and name of this wig?? I'm thinking of wigging it for 6 months.


----------



## lovenharmony (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Now Forming an Army of FUTURE SUPER-LONG HAIR 4B (or mostly 4b) NATURALS! Come on*



Ms Lala said:


> This is a neat thread. I am a 4a/b mix. I can't say that I have more or less than the other my strand really do have characteristics of both 4a&b. Here are some pics.
> 
> Stretched out fro
> View attachment 100059
> ...


 
I want that fro!!!  That's some gorgeous hair!


----------



## transitioning? (Jan 6, 2011)

Drtondalia said:


> What is the brand and name of this wig?? I'm thinking of wigging it for 6 months.



I will check when I get home and pm you

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 7, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> Wow. Aussie moist is my current deep conditioner if choice. I started using it around the same time I started wearing wigs.
> 
> Here is my favorite wig. But I have to wear head bands which give me headaches.
> 
> ...



Look at somebody showing off in the pic-very cute! 

To your original question, it may be the headbands making your scalp tender. Maybe you can try elastics or scarves instead?


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 7, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> What deep conditioners r yall using?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App



I know most of us are looking for a DC with lots of moisture, and I'm finding that my hair responds best to low/no cones and no mineral oil. Lustrasilk Mango Shea butter DC with oils added is a good compromise for my hair.


----------



## Pooks (Jan 7, 2011)

I use one or a mix of the following usually:

Aubrey Organics: Honeysuckle Rose, White Camellia, GBP (sometimes adding honey/castor oil)

I'm experimenting with Oyin Honey Hemp also.


----------



## bklyncurly (Jan 7, 2011)

Great post, it only took me a few months to find it!!! 
I will get more organized in 2011!

***

I'm mainly 4A, with some 3B. My regimen is grow out my hair super long but natural. 

*Natural style*: Wash every few days w/con; detangle; apply KCCC and a little con or oil, air dry, all set!

_*Flat iron*_: Wash, deep con w/con + olive oil + coconut oil, detangle, blow dry, flat iron. (I only flat iron & blow dry every few months - BUT, since the weather is so cold I want to keep it straight until April when it starts to get warm again).

Here is my problem . . .

I love my curly hair so I want long curly hair not particularly long straight/flat-ironed hair. So, I believe since I stopped worrying about my hair it started growing really fast. I'm BSL length now and should be mid back in a few months. The problem is the longer my hair gets the harder it is to detangle and it's literally driving me crazy. I'm tired of getting the brush/comb stuck in my hair when blowdrying, and losing lots of hair because my hair hates blow-drying.

I think I just need a good regimen to avoid blowdrying. I'm trying rollersetting this weekend. My hair should be 'super-poofy'!

Sorry, for the vent. Just really frustrated.
Congrats to everyone! Hang in there! Just know that the longer your hair gets, the longer it will take you to do your hair! I'm up to a few hours now
to flat iron vs. 15 min for natural.


----------



## nysister (Jan 10, 2011)

bklyncurly said:


> I love my curly hair so I want long curly hair not particularly long straight/flat-ironed hair. So, I believe since I stopped worrying about my hair it started growing really fast. I'm BSL length now and should be mid back in a few months. The problem is the longer my hair gets the harder it is to detangle and it's literally driving me crazy. I'm tired of getting the brush/comb stuck in my hair when blowdrying, and losing lots of hair because my hair hates blow-drying.
> 
> *I think I just need a good regimen to avoid blowdrying. *I'm trying rollersetting this weekend. My hair should be 'super-poofy'!



What about braidouts and than perhaps a light roller set or warm flat iron? It should still maintain the way, but the braid out loosens the texture a bit making it easier to achieve the look I think you're going for.


----------



## Aneu2010 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yess! Count me in! I chopped May 2010 and have been weaving my hair up. I will post some pics. I soo want BSL hair or longer. Lets do this ladies so we can inspire 4b ladies all over the world.


----------



## Niapb (Jan 15, 2011)

Joining! I'm currently just about SL, I'm a natural who straightens which I do once a week with my maxiglide, and I'm in the process of heat training. 
I don't have a down pact regimen yet but right now I shampoo and condition once a week, I condition with Mane N Tail which is a protein conditioner, and I also DC once a week with either Hydratherma Naturals moisture and/or protein conditioner, or my own homemade conditioner.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 15, 2011)

This is my kinda thread


----------



## snugglez41685 (Jan 15, 2011)

Joining. I have been transitioning since 2007. My ends just kind of broke off. So i consider myself natural. Ok i am shoulder length unstretched and apl stretched. My regimen is just scurl and seal with WGO. I wash every week. But since the baby every two weeks. I use the old CON and qp condish. I sit with the qp under a cap for at least 2 hours no heat. And i have been wiggin it for awhile now.

Sent from my Vortex using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Chiquitita (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok, so here goes.  I subscribed to this thread in the beginning but just recently learned how to post pics.  So Ima give it a try, don't judge me if it goes wrong..

Regimen: Co-washing 4-5 times a week (mostly wear wash n go's), Shampoo/DC once a week, moisturize with S-Curl, seal with castor oil. 

I normally suck at twist outs, but since my hair is growing out of the TWA phase ( I BC'd back in April, 2010) I am trying to perfect my technique.  Any suggestions on getting more definition and less friz would be greatly appreciated..

Twist Out on dry stretched hair





Wash n go


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 16, 2011)

:welcome3: to all of the new folks who've introduced yourselves in the last couple of days!  

I just did a quick read-over of the thread from the first post, and there are already lots of great tips and inspiration here for 4b newbies.  I myself have found my staple moisturizers and DC based on recommendations from the 4b vets in this thread....hopefully you guys are finding lots of good advice too.


----------



## Aviah (Jan 16, 2011)

Just wanted to say good thread idea. People complain about this being "the most difficult" or the most "forgotten about" hairtype. Show them it can be done girls...


----------



## Pooks (Jan 17, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> :welcome3: to all of the new folks who've introduced yourselves in the last couple of days!
> 
> I just did a quick read-over of the thread from the first post, and there are already lots of great tips and inspiration here for 4b newbies. I myself have found my staple moisturizers and DC based on recommendations from the 4b vets in this thread....hopefully you guys are finding lots of good advice too.


 
Hey *bride91501*, which new products have you tried and liked?


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey VeePickni! I've been fokti & past-thread stalking of some of the vets, and here are the things I've added to my reggie in the last couple of months:

-*Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier*- MsLaLa always talks about this product, so I picked it up on a whim from my local BSS.  The bonus is that it contains ceramides, so I was sold from the ingredients list.  Makes my hair feel SO strong and soft!!!  Definitely a staple.

-*ACV rinses*- Nonie always raves about ACV rinses, so I decided to try it again.  My moisture retention has been GREAT since I started doing this after my washes and DCs. I use 16oz of water with 1 tablespoon of ACV.

*Aloe Vera Gel*- I can't remember whose fokti or reggie I saw this in, but I've started including a bit of it in my DCs and I can tell a huge difference in my moisture retention. 

When I first started this thread I was losing the moisture battle this winter.  Not anymore lol. It's good to finally find things that work.


----------



## Pooks (Jan 17, 2011)

^^ Cool.  Can I ask for more details on your ACV rinse?  I've always wondered about this but not tried so far.  Do you wash in sections?  If so, when rinsing are you rinsing your DC out and then rinsing each loose section with the ACV before sectioning off again?


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 17, 2011)

Most of the time my hair is in cornrows b/c my PS for the winter is wigs. So after I rinse out my DC or co-wash, I fill a container with 16oz of cool/cold water and add 1 tablespoon of ACV.  Then I shake the container really well, and (and this is the awkward part lol) turn my back to the sink, tilt my head back, then pour the ACV-water all over my hair so that the water drips into the sink.  I make sure to fully saturate my hair.

The reason I end of doing this acrobatic move over the sink (lol) is because I wanna make sure my cuticles close "down" instead of "up", which is the opposite of what would happen if rinsed facing the sink.  Afterwards, I lightly towel blot, apply my leave-in and seal as usual.

Hope this makes sense lol.


----------



## Pooks (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes, it makes sense, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nonie (Jan 17, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> *The reason I end of doing this acrobatic move over the sink (lol) is because I wanna make sure my cuticles close "down" instead of "up", which is the opposite of what would happen if rinsed facing the sink*.  Afterwards, I lightly towel blot, apply my leave-in and seal as usual.
> 
> Hope this makes sense lol.



Your cuticles lie towards the end of your hair so it doesn't matter if your hair is hanging forward or hanging backwards, as water drips down the length of the strands it would be dripping down in the direction of the cuticles.

What's more, it's not the motion of the water that closes the cuticles. Just the acidity of the solution is enough. I usually just dunk my head in a basin of the solution and keep my fingers busy massaging my scalp while my hair just gets a good soak. I then just lift my head out of the basin and drape a towel around it to soak up the water. Or I squeeze my twists a bit then let them drip down on a towel draped across my shoulders.

So there's no need for acrobatics. (Ignore the arrows in the diagram as they have nothing to do with what I'm sharing. I borrowed the image from Google images just to help demo a hair growing out of the head and the direction of cuticles.)


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks, Nonie lol. I think sometimes, in my zest to avoid a setback, I make things more complicated than they need be lol.


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmm, I haven't chimed in on this thread yet but that's just b/c I was discouraged around the time it started. I was having detangling and moisture issues overall (I think i have taken care of those and will share soon)...

Anyhoo, I am 4b and have some years of trial and error under my belt. One of the biggest identifiable problems came early last year-- I had breakage -mostly in my crown. I'm trying to pinpoint the reason behind it-- so I am in the process of revamping everything I was doing around the time the breakage appeared. One of those things being ACV rinses. 

I had just started doing ACV rinses for the first time-- at that time, trying to tweak my routine and upon recommendation of other Lhcfers. In my 4 1/2 years of being natural, I never had a problem w/breakage b4 adding acv to my regimen.  

I did some more research and found a few members here who suffered from breakage from ACV rinses. I initially responded well and thought it tightened my cuticles right up. I adjusted my concentration to dilute it more. I was being careful. However, My crown is my problem area b/c its hard, dry and more coarse than the rest of my hair. I started noticing the hair in that area disappear little by little; until late March, when it was all but gone. It appears like something violently disintigrated my hair. No more ACV rinses for me; not until I can rule it out as the source of my problem, and thus far I haven't been able to. 

Now off to read the rest of the thread.


----------



## bride91501 (Feb 3, 2011)

Just wanted to share a detangling breakthrough I've made in the last couple of days lol.

I know alot of type 4s detangle in braided or twisted sections, but because my hair was shorter I thought I could detangle quicker in loose sections.  Now that my hair is getting a bit longer, I've noticed that I could do a better job detangling so I started doing it while my hair is in 15 or so twists.  I just saturate my hair with conditioner, undo a twist, and detangle with a wide tooth comb from tip to root.  Then I re-twist that section and move on to the next.

I'm not sure why this method seems to work alot better than the detangling in small, loose, sections like I was doing before, but the difference is like night and day.  My fingers can literally glide right through each detangled section uninterrupted.

I know this is old news for most of you lol, but I wanted to share my new technique with anyone it may help.

HHG ladies!


----------



## Pooks (Feb 3, 2011)

I was JUST about to bump this thread! LOL

I had a great experience with some brown sugar exfoliant last night - my scalp is cleaner than it's been in a loooooooong time.


----------



## bride91501 (Feb 3, 2011)

Oooh, sounds yummy! Do share Vee.....


----------



## Pooks (Feb 3, 2011)

*Brown Sugar Exfoliating Scalp Scrub *

Ingredients (adapted & expanded from several website examples):

brown sugar
Yes to Cucumbers conditioner
2 tbsp EVCO
1 tbsp sunflower oil
1 tsp AO Green Tea Clarifying poo

Mixed, then scrubbed my scalp, it was oily but scalp did feel like it was getting cleansed.  I then used my applicator bottle to apply some warm water with a squirt more shampoo. Then I used the buffering method and applied my condish before rinsing, then applied my DC mix as usual. My hair was in braided sections as usual. My scalp was ridiculously clean.

*ETA:* Oh and it's Pooks now dahhling, lol


----------



## bride91501 (Feb 3, 2011)

Pooks said:


> *Brown Sugar Exfoliating Scalp Scrub *
> 
> Ingredients (adapted & expanded from several website examples):
> 
> ...


 
Ha!  I didn't even notice the name change lol.  Girl, you're like the 3rd or 4th sis I've noticed who's changed her name.....I'm trying to keep up! lol

The recipe sounds yummy.  My scalp tends to stay mysteriously clean and itch free, but I'm gonna try it on my oldest DD whose scalp I can't seem to get clean enough.  

Thanks girlie!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Feb 7, 2011)

What do you ladies do for dc?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Pooks (Feb 16, 2011)

Loves Harmony said:


> What do you ladies do for dc?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
Hey *Loves *Harmony* *

I usually use a mixture of my fave Aubrey Organics conditioners, (particulars in this post: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12210407-post8.html). I like to let them marinade under a plastic cap and my heat cap for at least 20 mins.

What's goin on ladies? Our thread's gone quiet...


----------



## Platinum (Feb 20, 2011)

I haven't checked in a while. I'm in braids but I'm taking them out this weekend. I've only had them for a week but I'm having some discomfort. I usually go to an African Braid Shop in my area when I'm home but I tried to save $$$ by getting someone else to braid. Next time, I'll just pay the extra money and go to the shop. My usual braider never complained about the thickness or texture of my hair and does a better job in less time.

I also want to mention that I tried the Tangle Teezer before I got my braids done. The TT is amazing! I can detangle my hair within minutes instead of a couple of hours without pain and breakage.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Imani (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not super long yet (and prob never will be as my end goal is only APL for now), but I have made excellent progress and think I've semi-nailed down a regimen that I will be following. i'm 4b/a and I have fine porous strands. I only wear my hair straight a few times a year for now. I wash my hair every other week.

*Wash day*
-Wet my hair and drench it in EVOO. Sit with a conditioning cap on for a couple of hours or so. My hair is still in plaits from prior week during this.
-Take down plaits a few at a time and carefully detangle my hair using Kimmaytubes method. Work through it with my fingers first removing shed hair. Then a wide tooth comb. Then my wide denman brush ( not the d3, can't remember the number of it), and finally the classic D3 denman. Keep a water spray bottle with me to re wet as needed.
-As I go thru I twist and section off my hair using those plastic clamps Kimmaytube uses
-Rinse with water again. Shampoo in 4 sections, in front of the mirror so I can see what Im doing, and try not to let the hair retangle. I only use sulfate free moisturizing shampoos unless I'm wearing straight hair. Right now I really like Keracare Hydrating Detangling sulfate free. Bee mine shampoos are Ok too.  
-Rinse and add conditioner. Haven't found a conditioner I am in love with by itself so I usually just do a mix of different conditioners. Some of the ones I like are- Giovanni Smooth as Silk, Curl Junkie Banana Hibiscus, Bee Mine Bee u ti ful, AO Island naturals. I do not use products w/cones unless I am wearing my hair straight. I twist my hair up in sections so that i doesn't retangle while I sit under the steamer for a bout 30 minutes. 
-Rinse conditioner out. apply modified Kimmaytube leave in mix and maybe a little oil. Plait it up. either air dry or sit under dryer under low/med heat. Roller set and/or lightly blow dry the front to blend better w/my halfwig.

*Daily*
-Right now my hair is in plaits under a kinky straight textured half wig pretty much 100% of the time
-For moisture I spray with water and Bee Mine Luscious moisturizer-this is the only moisturizer so far that instantly sinks into and moisturizes my hair. 
-I seal w/whatever oil I have laying around. my hair loves almost all oils
-I use Bee Mine serum and/or Afroveda shikaikai oil on my scalp every other day and massage
-I take a multi vit, biotin, and folic acid 
-sleep in a silk or satin scarf daily. 

Yes, its time consuming and boring but its working REALLY well for me. You will notice the main thing is that I rarely ever have my hair just loose at any point, it is always detangled/stretched out in some way.


----------



## coyacoy (Feb 20, 2011)

hello ladies! Lurker here....been following all of you inspiring hair divas for the past year or so. loving this thread so much - this is my first time posting! 


So I am a 4a/4b; my last relaxer was in August of 2009. My hair is currently a couple of inches past my shoulders but is not as thick as I would like it in the front due to years of wearing weaves for no other reason than convenience and unfortunately demonstrated little concern for real hair care and maintenanceerplexed (hindsight is soooo 20/20)! Since frequently visiting this wonderful website, reading cathy howse's book; and visiting countless naturalista blogspots - not to mention trying countless products (got the product graveyard in the spare bathroom to prove it) over the past year and a half, i have finally learned that my hair absolutely must have natural products. The regimen that I have finally found (hallelujah!) and which has been phenomenol in terms of keeping my typically very dry hair moisturized is:

wash weekly with a homemade shampoo using black african soap and a bunch of pure oils - this is an *extremely* moisturizing shampoo - so wonderful
pre-poo (leave in for at least an hour) with a homemade condish using pure shea butter or mango butter base, veg glycerin, rose water, other oil faves (typical oil faves include JBCO, shea butter oil, almond, coconut, grapeseed)
deep condish at least every other week with variation of above condish (just using different mixers)
braid as PS and wear lace front daily
moisturize daily with coconut oil and vatika - seal ends w/JBCO couple times a week
sulfur 3-5 times weekly (2tsp mix w/8oz JBCO) - i don't usually worry about washing out - but BEWARE ! the sulfur can tarnish real gold jewelry (I learned the hard way )
co wash as needed (translation - when i feel like it )
i wash my hair in sections to mitigate tangling - this has made a world of difference re: ease of the hair washing experience) - i apply a bit of Giovanni hair condish while in the shower just for purposes of detangling/combing)
as a side, i just did my first henna after months of researching and love it! all that it was cracked up to be - loosened curl pattern just a tad bit which was perfect - made it feel and look slightly thicker (hoping this will increase with use) - mixed it with the homemade condish and used aloe vera juice instead of distilled water - made a nice paste so that i was able to just scoop it up and apply - rinsed easily, but is time consuming to rinse all the way out - will be doing this monthly
Wheh!  sorry for the long post - so excited to finally be contributing (I hope!). HHG


----------



## Imani (Feb 20, 2011)

^^^We have the same last relaxer months! lol. My last relaxer was mid August 2009. I just trimmed off the last of my relaxed ends yesterday. I think detangling will be much easier now.

eta: you regimen sounds good, glad u found something that works. I use a lot of natural products too. i am however too lazy to try and make my own. I just experiment with all the natural lines that are out there. There are so many of them now and I've managed to find a few products from some of them that my hair likes.


----------



## Barbara (Feb 20, 2011)

Ms Lala said:


> Girl that's a major cut, not a trim. That's more hair than I grow in a year.


 
Yes, you're right about that, but that was the only way to even it out.  

I went to my stylist yesterday, and he said my hair is in better shape than what he thought it would be. That's encouraging because I know I'm on the right track. :superbanana:


----------



## Platinum (Feb 20, 2011)

coyacoy said:


> hello ladies! Lurker here....been following all of you inspiring hair divas for the past year or so. loving this thread so much - this is my first time posting!
> 
> 
> So I am a 4a/4b; my last relaxer was in August of 2009. My hair is currently a couple of inches past my shoulders but is not as thick as I would like it in the front due to years of wearing weaves for no other reason than convenience and unfortunately demonstrated little concern for real hair care and maintenanceerplexed (hindsight is soooo 20/20)! Since frequently visiting this wonderful website, reading cathy howse's book; and visiting countless naturalista blogspots - not to mention trying countless products (got the product graveyard in the spare bathroom to prove it) over the past year and a half, i have finally learned that my hair absolutely must have natural products. The regimen that I have finally found (hallelujah!) and which has been phenomenol in terms of keeping my typically very dry hair moisturized is:
> ...


----------



## Pooks (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome newbies!

Co-signing on the Tangle Teezer thumbs up - I did a review of it in comparison with my Denman brush on my YT channel if anyone's interested (vid no. 22)


----------



## bride91501 (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn y'all! Now I gotta go out and get the TT to see what the hype is about LOL

So I'm sorta just coasting now with my reggie....planned to keep PSing in wigs until the warmer months.  But I've been going out a little more lately, and I keep seeing these GORGEOUS heads of 4b natural hair in the FLYEST styles! It's all too much for me......has me thinking about taking a month's break from the wigs and experimenting on my own hair (I'm currently only doing this for 1 week per month).

Where are you ladies getting inspiration for styling fly 4b hair??


----------



## Pooks (Feb 22, 2011)

This featured natural on BGLH had some lovely styles: http://bglhonline.com/2011/02/shereen/

Also these threads: 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=476344
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=356527


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2011)

Pooks said:


> This featured natural on BGLH had some lovely styles: http://bglhonline.com/2011/02/shereen/
> 
> Also these threads:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=476344
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=356527



I'm drooling over those styles. Thanks for sharing, Pooks!


----------



## Honi (Feb 22, 2011)

Has anyone tried Chicoro’s “shampoo softening “recipe?  I usually use diluted Dr. Bronners on DDs 4b hair and it works well but was wondering about this recipe.

Here are the ingredients if I remember correctly:
1/8 cup shampoo
½ cup hot water
¼ cup AVG
1 tbsp of oil

I tried this on my hair and it was a little too weak.  I think I need to tweak the Dr. Bronners portion and add a little more.  My hair felt good though.  I’m going to try it on DDs hair the end of this week.

ETA:  The TT has made detangling much more manageable.  That....and Crisco.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2011)

Honi said:


> Has anyone tried Chicoro’s “shampoo softening “recipe?  I usually use diluted Dr. Bronners on DDs 4b hair and it works well but was wondering about this recipe.
> 
> Here are the ingredients if I remember correctly:
> 1/8 cup shampoo
> ...



I haven't tried Crisco. How do you use it on your hair?


----------



## Honi (Feb 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I haven't tried Crisco. How do you do it on your hair?



I use a very small amount on her towel dried hair.  I don't think it works well on sopping wet hair.  I really like the consistency of it and tried so many butters already. When I rub this into the sections and use the TT it makes detangling so much easier. 

ETA: I think this would be a nice base for incorporating other oils, butters, etc if you don't want to use it alone.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm noticing a lot of mid shaft splits and split ends. I'm usually diligent about moisturizing daily. I slacked off on protein for a while (when I was in braids) but I started back to using Mane and Tail condish. This is seems to help. 

Anyone else having issues with mid-shaft splits? How do you get them? Is there anything I can do to prevent them? Where's Nonie?


----------



## hareluvah (Mar 1, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I'm noticing a lot of mid shaft splits and split ends. I'm usually diligent about moisturizing daily. I slacked off on protein for a while (when I was in braids) but I started back to using Mane and Tail condish. This is seems to help.
> 
> Anyone else having issues with mid-shaft splits? How do you get them? Is there anything I can do to prevent them? Where's @Nonie?




I read in an earlier post that you use the tangle teaser?  Curly Nikki just did a post on this not too long ago. Basically *some *people say TT causes major breakage. 

If you hadn't been experiencing breakage before and TT is the only knew thing you've added to your regimen, it might be the culprit.

Keep us posted.


----------



## ceecy29 (Mar 1, 2011)

Stepiphanie said:


> WHOA!!! your shrinkage is outta this world!! I go to DE too! I tought I was the only 4b who went there bc must of the people getting there hair done look @ me crazy when I take my cap off, lol.
> 
> Very pretty hair!!




Stepiphanie haha! the same thing happened to me when I went back in November. I had a braidout and I was finger detangling while I waited for my turn, I felt the stares but I thought I was just being paranoid. Good to know it's not just me. Have you been back there?

Hey fellow 4b ladies!!! So I have started to incorporate a little more heat in my regimen. I blow dry after every wash, I didn't do that this past weekend though due to time constraints. I have also tried oil rinses, as per recommendations from virtuenow, to help with moisture. I will report back on how these changes are working for me when I've done them consistently for a good amount of time. 

Till then, keep growing ladies!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2011)

Honi said:


> Here are the ingredients if I remember correctly:
> 1/8 cup shampoo
> ½ cup hot water
> ¼ cup AVG
> 1 tbsp of oil


 
What is AVG? I probably should know but I can't seem to think of what this is.


----------



## ceecy29 (Mar 1, 2011)

faithVA said:


> What is AVG? I probably should know but I can't seem to think of what this is.



Aloe vera gel


----------



## Stepiphanie (Mar 1, 2011)

What's your blow dry regimen ( products and tools used, do you use comb attachement)? 


I blow out my hair a few weeks ago, and it was an absolute nightmare, I felt like my hair tangled up more somehow


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 1, 2011)

Ceecy29, I hope that it is helping.  I'm still enjoying the oil rinses and heat too.  I want to start flat ironing more often now that i have a better regimen n technique...and maybe loosen my texture.


----------



## ceecy29 (Mar 2, 2011)

Stepiphanie said:


> What's your blow dry regimen ( products and tools used, do you use comb attachement)?
> 
> 
> I blow out my hair a few weeks ago, and it was an absolute nightmare, I felt like my hair tangled up more somehow



Stepiphanie 

1. I wash (sulfate-free/ whatever looks good at TJmaxx but I'm thinking of getting the Chi shampoo since I'm using heat a little more frequently).
2. I then use a reconstructor either aphogee 2 min or some magnetic reconstructor that giovanni carries (gray bottle; red cap). 
3. Then deep condition with lekair cholesterol mostly.
4. Then I moisturize with kinky curly knot today and layer some oyin handmade burnt sugar pomade on top. 

My blow dryer is the babyliss pro ceramic 2800 I got it due to reviews on the board and I must say it does a good job. The first time I blow dried I didn't use a comb attachment cos the babyliss doesn't come with one and I hadn't bought one yet, I got great results. I used a conair brush with my wonky tension method (still perfecting it).  

Then I bought a comb attachment and used it and I didn't like the results as much. Another thing I did differently this time was to skip the kinky curly knot today and oyin handmade burnt sugar pomade and just spray on heat protectant I used the one from the victoria secret straight and silky line and after the blow out I applied a serum again from Victoria secret. I love the smell of VS products but again I didn't like my blow out results this time. Although lots of people say not to use oils or anything on your hair prior to heat applications, I think it's evident that some textures could use the oil (I think it's Poohbear who swears by grease with her flat irons). 

On both occasions the ends still tended to want to cling to each other but there were def fewer SSKs. I'm not really looking to loosen my texture, just keep SSKs at bay so I don't flat iron, just blow out and rock braid outs.

Sorry there was a lot of rambling but I was just putting down my thoughts in case it helps someone.



virtuenow said:


> Ceecy29, I hope that it is helping.  I'm still enjoying the oil rinses and heat too.  I want to start flat ironing more often now that i have a better regimen n technique...and maybe loosen my texture.



Hey virtuenow, I def liked it as it gave my products a boost, so to speak. But I don't like to rave about something until I've tried it for a while in different ways. It's looking like this might be a keeper. I think I have to do an oil rinse as the last step, though.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks ceecy29, I appreciated the detailed post. I'm also blow drying to keep ssk's at bay. I haven't done it often and I feel like it's such an undertaking when i do. I have a babybliss too, but it's like an 1875 wtts one, so I may try the one you mentioned. I guess I'll have to do it more often to work on my technique.


----------



## Honi (Mar 2, 2011)

faithVA said:


> What is AVG? I probably should know but I can't seem to think of what this is.



Sorry.  It was a typo.  I meant aloe vera juice (not gel) but that is the correct acronym .  I haven't used it yet on DD hair so I will report back with some updated measurements.


----------



## Imani (Mar 2, 2011)

Barbara said:


> Yes, you're right about that, but that was the only way to even it out.
> 
> I went to my stylist yesterday, and he said my hair is in better shape than what he thought it would be. That's encouraging because I know I'm on the right track. :superbanana:


 
Barbara Doesn't it make u feel good to get a hair compliment? Lol. I used to be a regular salon go-er. I decided to try my hand at taking care of my own hair and protective styling for about 5 months. My stylist was floored and just in amazement with how healthy my hair was and how much it had grown. So even tho its boring and a bit tedious, I will stick with my current routine for the rest of this year and hopefully I can reach my goal.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 2, 2011)

hareluvah said:


> I read in an earlier post that you use the tangle teaser?  Curly Nikki just did a post on this not too long ago. Basically *some *people say TT causes major breakage.
> 
> If you hadn't been experiencing breakage before and TT is the only knew thing you've added to your regimen, it might be the culprit.
> 
> Keep us posted.



hareluvah I'm not really sure if TT was the culprit, my hair had been in braids for about 5 months. I usually don't have breakage from braids but so I'm wondering if the lack of protein may have been the issue. I usually use a lot of protein (Surge 14 or Infusium 23 leave-ins) along with Curl Moisturizers in a modified Crown and Glory regimen. The last 5 months I cut back on the protein and went hard with moisture. I really hope the Tangle Teezer isn't the problem because it seems to work well for my hair.


----------



## bride91501 (Mar 2, 2011)

So WEEK 1 of my 4b "styling" experiment has begun lol....

Recently, I've seen more and more posts on the blogs, forums, & even here on LHCF, about what 4b hair can and can't do. Even though I've never been big on curl definition, I decided that the first style I'd try is a "curly fro", just to prove (to myself & others) the versatility of 4b hair.

Here's what I did to achieve the look:
-clarified with Sally Ions Clarifying Shampoo
-detangled with V05 & HE HH
-Henna'd
-DC'd overnight (actually for almost 14 hours...I was feeling lazy lol) with Lustrasilk Mango Shea Butter mixex with AVG, glycerin & castor oil
-Applied SheaMoisture Restorative Conditioner as a leave-in
-Mixed up some left over MJ Curly Meringue, Ecostyler gel and castor oil, and applied it to sopping wet hair in 6-8 sections from root to tip with my fingers
-Used my fake TT to "shingle"

And that's it. All in all, I like it, as it is very different than how I normally wear my hair, and that's what I wanted. The shrinkage is a BEAST, but I'm almost over my crazy shrinkage anyway, so that's ok. I'll probably wear my hair like this through the weekend, and try experiment #2 on Monday lol.

Happy growing ladies!


----------



## bride91501 (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh, and I forgot to add...For any "in-training" or "veteran" hair-typing police officers out there....

My hair looks NOTHING like this when wet with no product. NOTHING. It's a beautiful, fluffy cloud straight out the shower without any recognizable curl definition. I am a DEFINITE 4b (except for a little patch in the back), so I hope this demonstrates to anyone who cares that 4b hair can "curl" or "coil", if that's the look you're going for. All it takes is ALOT of moisture, and the right products and methods.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2011)

Honi said:


> Sorry. It was a typo. I meant aloe vera juice (not gel) but that is the correct acronym . I haven't used it yet on DD hair so I will report back with some updated measurements.


 
As I was laying down to go to sleep it came to me - duh. I knew it was something I should know. I am going to give this a try my next shampoo day either this weekend or next. I already dilute my shampoo but I want to try this recipe to see how it turns out. I wasn't sure of the ratios.

 Thanks


----------



## thetall1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Taking notes...yep!!


----------



## nappyeditor (Mar 4, 2011)

Newbie chiming in.  I don't have many hair pics, actually. 

This one is from two years ago, no product.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting my hair braided this afternoon or tomorrow. Should I straighten my hair before I braid or just leave it in it's natural state? The last braider wanted me to straighten it, the one before didn't but was a little rough with the parting. I'm planning to go back to the African braid shop I used to go to when I was transitioning.


----------



## transitioning? (Mar 9, 2011)

bride91501 what happened to wigging it? You're one of the people that convinced me to get back to wigging. I said to myself if she can wig it so can I. Lol

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## bride91501 (Mar 9, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> bride91501 what happened to wigging it? You're one of the people that convinced me to get back to wigging. I said to myself if she can wig it so can I. Lol
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App



Hey transitioning? - was wondering where you've been 

Still wigging it with the Lady P DMM; just taking a month off. My birthday's this month so these new styles are my gift to myself lol.

Will be back to wigging it come April when I take out the mini 2 strands I just put in. Pics to come soon!


----------



## bride91501 (Mar 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I'm thinking about getting my hair braided this afternoon or tomorrow. Should I straighten my hair before I braid or just leave it in it's natural state? The last braider wanted me to straighten it, the one before didn't but was a little rough with the parting. I'm planning to go back to the African braid shop I used to go to when I was transitioning.



Hey Platinum - I would wash, PT, DC, detangle REALLY well, and blow dry it out straight before going to the braider.  Wouldn't give them any excuse to give you a set back. 

I don't think straightening it is necessary, especially if you blow dry it really well.


----------



## Honi (Mar 9, 2011)

faithVA said:


> As I was laying down to go to sleep it came to me - duh. I knew it was something I should know. I am going to give this a try my next shampoo day either this weekend or next. I already dilute my shampoo but I want to try this recipe to see how it turns out. I wasn't sure of the ratios.
> 
> Thanks



I tried this on DD hair this weekend.  I used 50:50 ratio of Dr. Bronners and AV Juice  no water added as of yet with about a tsp of EVOO.

I like it.  Her hair was both clean and soft.  I debated on the ACV rinse to use afterwards but skipped it for now.

The end product was a bit watery because Dr. B is thin anyway but I will keep this ratio for now.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Hey @Platinum - I would wash, PT, DC, detangle REALLY well, and blow dry it out straight before going to the braider. Wouldn't give them any excuse to give you a set back.
> 
> I don't think straightening it is necessary, especially if you blow dry it really well.


 
I agree. If you do all of this yourself then you won't have any concerns about what they use to detangle and their being too rough on your hair.


----------



## Etherealsmile (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey ladies!! Another 4B chiming in.

I somewhat began my journey in June of '09 half heartedly. At that time I was not firmly/fully committed to growing my hair long. The first pic is from June '09 when i had my buzz cut. I loved it

The second pic from November '09 is my true starting pic when I firmly committed to growing my hair from a TWA to MBL or possibly waist length.

My routine is fairly simple. I wash/DC once a week.
DC is usually a combo of silicon mix, oils and a shot of protein. After that I use a moisturizing DC to balance my hair. Moisturizing DC usually consists of honey, yogurt, conditioner and sometimes avocado depending on my mood.

When i'm feeling extremely lazy, i wash bi-weekly and blow dry on medium heat to reduce ssk's and tangles.

My hair is usually in a protective style: either flat twists or single twists, sometimes i'm bold enough to attempt braiding but often fail miserably.

My hair is usually under wigs (lace front wigs) I don't apply any glues nor use clip ins and my hair line has thrived as a result.  Enough talking! Here are my pics

Can you ladies tell me if i can claim APL yet? I don't want to as i feel i'm not there yet. I need confirmation from y'all


----------



## melissa-bee (Mar 9, 2011)

I avoided this thread for so long because I thought you were forming an army of ALREADY long haired 4b heads. lol
I wanna be a part of this army. I am collar bone length right now... well my nape is because my hair is in it's natural layers. 
I'm trying this low manipulation thing where I wash once every two weeks, but I have just put on some hair butter for the 3rd time for the last wash and it looks like it's building up so I may have to wash tomorrow. When I have time I'll try and take some proper pics to monitor my length. I don't think my hair is photogenic.


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 9, 2011)

Etherealsmile26 said:


> Hey ladies!! Another 4B chiming in.
> 
> I somewhat began my journey in June of '09 half heartedly. At that time I was not firmly/fully committed to growing my hair long. The first pic is from June '09 when i had my buzz cut. I loved it
> 
> ...



Now that's some impressive shrinkage in that last pic


----------



## Etherealsmile (Mar 9, 2011)

Tell me about it Foxy. I feel like Mdwezi and I are hair twins.

 I keep thinking of the thread she posted where Reniece straightened her hair and it went from a small afro to MBL. Shrinkage kinda sucks sometimes


So...can I claim APL or not ladies?


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 9, 2011)

Etherealsmile26 said:


> Tell me about it Foxy. I feel like Mdwezi and I are hair twins.
> 
> I keep thinking of the thread she posted where Reniece straightened her hair and it went from a small afro to MBL. Shrinkage kinda sucks sometimes
> 
> ...



Sure, it looks like it passed the pit line
ETA is your hair dry or wet in the pic? Just out of curiousity. My hair isn't as long as yours but I think my shrinkage is comparable. I like to live vicariously through you guys to see what my hair will look like when it's longer lol


----------



## Etherealsmile (Mar 9, 2011)

Foxglove said:


> Sure, it looks like it passed the pit line
> ETA is your hair dry or wet in the pic? Just out of curiousity. My hair isn't as long as yours but I think my shrinkage is comparable. I like to live vicariously through you guys to see what my hair will look like when it's longer lol




Thanks Foxy , that small section of hair was blow dried for my length check.

Pic was taken at 1 year 3 months as of This March 

I will continue posting pics to inspire as I know the number of 4b naturals is not as many as there should be IMO


----------



## bride91501 (Mar 9, 2011)

Etherealsmile26 said:


> Tell me about it Foxy. I feel like Mdwezi and I are hair twins.
> 
> I keep thinking of the thread she posted where Reniece straightened her hair and it went from a small afro to MBL. Shrinkage kinda sucks sometimes
> 
> ...


 
First of all....(_let me catch my breath_)....I am in AWE of your hair.  I mean in AWE.  It looks SO healthy, and the shrinkage??  I thought I knew a thing or two about shrinkage.  No ma'am .  You have me beat by a mile!

And girl- get outa here with that "can-I-claim-APL" craziness  You can DEFINITELY claim it. And even with your so-called unhealthy practices, you've still hit APL before your 2 year mark.  VERY impressive IMO- your retention skills are on point.

I officially have a new head of hair to follow...  WELCOME!


----------



## Etherealsmile (Mar 9, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> First of all....(_let me catch my breath_)....I am in AWE of your hair.  I mean in AWE.  It looks SO healthy, and the shrinkage??  I thought I knew a thing or two about shrinkage.  No ma'am .  You have me beat by a mile!
> 
> And girl- get outa here with that "can-I-claim-APL" craziness  You can DEFINITELY claim it. And even with your so-called unhealthy practices, you've still hit APL before your 2 year mark.  VERY impressive IMO- your retention skills are on point.
> 
> I officially have a new head of hair to follow...  WELCOME!




aww, thanks Bride

I'm forever second guessing myself when it comes to claiming lengths, i refused to create a new thread to ask that question simply because I was so unsure, I ain't wanna get roasted

y'all just made my day  Thanks ladies!


----------



## Anastaja11 (Mar 9, 2011)

That shrinkage is craaazy, beautiful hair miss.




Etherealsmile26 said:


> Hey ladies!! Another 4B chiming in.
> 
> I somewhat began my journey in June of '09 half heartedly. At that time I was not firmly/fully committed to growing my hair long. The first pic is from June '09 when i had my buzz cut. I loved it
> 
> ...


----------



## Platinum (Mar 9, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Hey Platinum - I would wash, PT, DC, detangle REALLY well, and blow dry it out straight before going to the braider.  Wouldn't give them any excuse to give you a set back.
> 
> I don't think straightening it is necessary, especially if you blow dry it really well.



Thank you bride91501. I did exactly what you said. After DC'ing, I applied Wild Growth Hair Oil to my hair while damp and blow dried. The braider was so surprised with the softness. I'm definitely do this again for my next install.


----------



## Drtondalia (Mar 10, 2011)

Etherealsmile26 said:


> aww, thanks Bride
> 
> I'm forever second guessing myself when it comes to claiming lengths, i refused to create a new thread to ask that question simply because I was so unsure, I ain't wanna get roasted
> 
> y'all just made my day  Thanks ladies!



Do you attribute your retention to PSing?


----------



## Etherealsmile (Mar 11, 2011)

@Drtondalia  yes indeed. i'm very lazy when it comes to my hair due to my busy schedule.

I normally wear my hair in twists for 2 weeks at a time before wash day. I tend not to fuss around with it too much because I want as much retention as possible. Once I reach my goal then i'll be wearing it out /down more often than not.

I know my technique will not work for everybody but so far its been working fine for me


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Imani - yep, i also just did a little trim on what i suspect were the last of my relaxed ends. every now and again i'm not sure whether i missed a few remaining relaxed ends or if they are just dry, but natural. You mentioned that you found some over the shelf natural products that you are diggin on; what are they? I'm still a bit of a novice in terms of mixing up my own stuff so some things i do still purchase "ready-made". Aubrey organics is a good line as is the carol's daughter black vanilla shampoo and the curl perfecting hair milk conditioner. I also swear by Qhmet products!


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 15, 2011)

coyacoy said:


> hello ladies! Lurker here....been following all of you inspiring hair divas for the past year or so. loving this thread so much - this is my first time posting!
> 
> 
> So I am a 4a/4b; my last relaxer was in August of 2009. My hair is currently a couple of inches past my shoulders but is not as thick as I would like it in the front due to years of wearing weaves for no other reason than convenience and unfortunately demonstrated little concern for real hair care and maintenanceerplexed (hindsight is soooo 20/20)! Since frequently visiting this wonderful website, reading cathy howse's book; and visiting countless naturalista blogspots - not to mention trying countless products (got the product graveyard in the spare bathroom to prove it) over the past year and a half, i have finally learned that my hair absolutely must have natural products. The regimen that I have finally found (hallelujah!) and which has been phenomenol in terms of keeping my typically very dry hair moisturized is:
> ...


Hi Imani - yep, i also just did a little trim on what i suspect were the last of my relaxed ends. every now and again i'm not sure whether i missed a few remaining relaxed ends or if they are just dry, but natural. You mentioned that you found some over the shelf natural products that you are diggin on; what are they? I'm still a bit of a novice in terms of mixing up my own stuff so some things i do still purchase "ready-made". Aubrey organics is a good line as is the carol's daughter black vanilla shampoo and the curl perfecting hair milk conditioner. I also swear by Qhmet products!


----------



## ceecy29 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok so I need to find a moisturizer that works for my hair. I want that ever elusive soft hair. It's been 3 years!!! Suggestions are welcome.

I'll tell you what I've tried:
Shea butter mixes (requires me to twist my hair up to feel its short-lived effect + the smell ...)
Alaffia leave-in
Qhemet AOHC and BRBC
Cantu shea butter leave-in...eww!!!
scurl & care free curl (my scalp would hate me if I ever tried these again)
Taliah waajid protective mist bodifier

The only thing that comes close to moisturizing my hair is Kinky curly knot today...they were on to something with those ingredients (I don't see water on the list so maybe that has something to do with why it works) but it's missing something, so I have to layer some oyin burnt sugar pomade on top of it.

Help a 4b sister out. I mean my hair is thriving and all but can I experience soft hair even if it's fleeting?!


----------



## tmkersha (Mar 15, 2011)

ceecy29 said:


> Ok so I need to find a moisturizer that works for my hair. I want that ever elusive soft hair. It's been 3 years!!! Suggestions are welcome.
> 
> I'll tell you what I've tried:
> Shea butter mixes (requires me to twist my hair up to feel its short-lived effect + the smell ...)
> ...


You may want to try kimmays home made leave in since it has knot today in the recipe.  
2 tablespoons of knot today
2 tablespoons of aloe vera juice
2 teaspoons of castor oil
2 teaspoons of jojoba oil

I use this and it leaves my hair very moisturized.


----------



## bride91501 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey ceecy29 - you sound like me a few months ago. 

My staple moisturizers are now Taliah Wajid MB & Shea Moisture Restorative Leave in Conditioner. I always seal both with my WGO/castor oil blend and my hair is super soft. I really can't stop touching it lol.

The key for me is to always wet my hair with a little water before I moisturize and seal. Not sure why that seems to make such a difference but it does.


----------



## JessieLeleB (Mar 15, 2011)

Just came across this thread, very inspiring!


----------



## bride91501 (Mar 15, 2011)

WELCOME JessieLeleB ! 

Don't be shy- what are your length goals? What's your current reggie?


----------



## ceecy29 (Mar 15, 2011)

tmkersha said:


> You may want to try kimmays home made leave in since it has knot today in the recipe.
> 2 tablespoons of knot today
> 2 tablespoons of aloe vera juice
> 2 teaspoons of castor oil
> ...



Thanks!!! I did, that's the reason I found  knot today in the first place. The leave-in mix did nothing for my hair. But by itself, the knot today was good. I'm guessing my hair hates aloe vera.


----------



## transitioning? (Mar 15, 2011)

bride91501 sorry I haven't been over her in while but I have missed it. Good to hear that your only taking a short break. 

I'm into my second week out of 8 wig wearing weeks and it is hard. These short wigs itch. Next time I will stick with long and curly


Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Pooks (Mar 16, 2011)

ceecy29 said:


> Thanks!!! I did, that's the reason I found knot today in the first place. The leave-in mix did nothing for my hair. But by itself, the knot today was good. I'm guessing my hair hates aloe vera.


 
I didn't like the KT leave in either, but haven't been bothered to modify it and try it again.  

I just wanted to ask if you've tried the Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee from Qhemet, or the newer Moringha Tree Detangling Ghee?  I love the CTDG, not just as a detangler, but also a moisturiser/leave in.  Just an idea..


----------



## NapfroConsulate (Mar 16, 2011)

4b checking in. Shoulder length right now. I'm a slow grower but I'm patient


----------



## twatombl (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm still learning hair types and am happy to have found this thread, I'm going through now to visit fotki's to have a better idea for my hair type, which I am almost positive is a 4b because of how many similar hair textures while wet I have seen thus far on the board.  Thank you for this thread for new naturals/girls that are new to the board.  Everything is so organized I'm combing through posts and literally finding everything I need!


----------



## ceecy29 (Mar 16, 2011)

Pooks said:


> I didn't like the KT leave in either, but haven't been bothered to modify it and try it again.
> 
> I just wanted to ask if you've tried the Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee from Qhemet, or the newer Moringha Tree Detangling Ghee?  I love the CTDG, not just as a detangler, but also a moisturiser/leave in.  Just an idea..



Hey Vee!!! I haven't tried any of the Qhem products you listed and I was discouraged after trying the much raved about AOHC and BRBC. Have you tried either of the two I just mentioned? Did they work for you? 

I'll look into the CTDG and hope I have luck with it. Thanks!!!


----------



## lushcoils (Mar 16, 2011)

ceecy29

I'm 4B too and my hair hates Qhemet, Cantu, scurl and plain shea butter too. I know these products are very popular, but not everyone's hair is the same. Have you looked into Darcy's botanicals or Bee Mine? My hair likes these products a lot better. My hair also seems to like products with silk amino acids in them. My Nature's gate biotin shampoo and Organix conditioner has SAA, and they both make my hair feel so moisturized even when I don't add the Darcy's and Bee Mine.


----------



## ceecy29 (Mar 16, 2011)

lushcoils said:


> ceecy29
> 
> I'm 4B too and my hair hates Qhemet, Cantu, scurl and plain shea butter too. I know these products are very popular, but not everyone's hair is the same. Have you looked into Darcy's botanicals or Bee Mine? My hair likes these products a lot better. My hair also seems to like products with silk amino acids in them. My Nature's gate biotin shampoo and Organix conditioner has SAA, and they both make my hair feel so moisturized even when I don't add the Darcy's and Bee Mine.



lushcoils, I hear you. So what products from darcy's botanicals and bee mine specifically work for you. I'm open to suggestions. Once I find something that works, I'll be happy and it doesn't have to be fancy or raved about. Thanks!!!


----------



## JessieLeleB (Mar 16, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> WELCOME @JessieLeleB !
> 
> Don't be shy- what are your length goals? What's your current reggie?



bride91501

*My length is ear length, I just transitioned for 6 months then cut it in feb, 

*im in micros right now so my current reggie is: 
             *co-wash every other day, 
             *put MTG/sulfer mix on scalp every other day, 
             *put homemade mango/avocado butter on braides and homemade hair spirits every 2-3 days. 
             *Im taking vitamins but thats off and on

I'm keeping my hair in micros for at least 6 months, redoing them every  6-7weeks followed by a protein treatment and deep conditioning treatment in-between braids

Homemade Butter and Spirits containDistilled H2O, EVOO, EVCO, glycerin, Vatika Oil, Tea Tree Oil, Lavender Oil, Peppermint Oil, Aloe Vera Gel, DL-Panthenol, Honeyquat, Silk Amino Acids, Vitamin E, Jojoba Oil, Grapeseed Oil and Avocado Oil But they dont smell so good so I will be buying natural products when I finish these off.


----------



## TraciChanel (Mar 24, 2011)

.....................................


----------



## meeschka (Mar 26, 2011)

Heyz!

Just came across this thread and I am looooving it! It is so inspirational to see other type 4s with healthy, long, beautiful hair. So major thanks for posting pics. I'm newly natural after a yr transtion and I just love how my hair feels and responds to products now.I'm currently collarbone length and my big issue right now protecting my ends which constantly rub against things. My goal is to reach APL by the end of the year.


----------



## Imani (Mar 27, 2011)

lushcoils said:


> ceecy29
> 
> I'm 4B too and my hair hates *Qhemet, Cantu, scurl and plain shea butter *too. I know these products are very popular, but not everyone's hair is the same. Have you looked into Darcy's botanicals or Bee Mine? My hair likes these products a lot better. My hair also seems to like products with silk amino acids in them. My Nature's gate biotin shampoo and Organix conditioner has SAA, and they both make my hair feel so moisturized even when I don't add the Darcy's and Bee Mine.



lushcoils  I've always thought from ur posts our hair seems similar.  My hair doesn't really like those products either. As a matter of fact, I have not found a use for butters at all on my hair.  

And I really like Bee Mine products. The Bee-u-ti-ful conditioner is in my conditioner mix (I DC w/like 4 different products mixed up) and the Luscious Balanced has been my staple moisturizer for months now.  I have not tried Natures Gate or Organix.  I did try the Darcy's leave in, and it wasn't bad but I just didn't feel like it really did anything at all.  For leave in I do Kimmaytube's leave in mix and add some of the darcy's (mainly just to use it up and add some thickness to the mix) and my Bee Mine luscious moisturizer.

do u have a fotki or photo album?


----------



## Imani (Mar 27, 2011)

coyacoy said:


> Hi Imani - yep, i also just did a little trim on what i suspect were the last of my relaxed ends. every now and again i'm not sure whether i missed a few remaining relaxed ends or if they are just dry, but natural. You mentioned that you found some over the shelf natural products that you are diggin on; what are they? I'm still a bit of a novice in terms of mixing up my own stuff so some things i do still purchase "ready-made". Aubrey organics is a good line as is the carol's daughter black vanilla shampoo and the curl perfecting hair milk conditioner. I also swear by Qhmet products!



coyacoy Sorry I am just now seeing ur post! Some stuff I like right now

Keracare Sulfate-free Hydrating detangling shampoo (not natural tho)
Bee Mine Botanical Moisturizing Shampoo

Giovanni Smooth as Silk Conditioner
Aubrey Organics Island Naturals Conditioner
Curl Junkie Banana Hibiscus
Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful deep conditioner

Bee Mine Luscious Balanced Moisturizer


For me personally Carol's daughters products did nothing for my hair (I've only tried the moisturizers).  And neither did Qhemet.


----------



## bride91501 (Mar 27, 2011)

So I'm finally getting around to posting these pics lol. My second style experiment in my month off from my normal PS of cornrows under wigs was mini-twists. I wanted to try these cuz im looking to eventually add another LT PS to my arsenal.

Pros- they were very easy to do- no high tech skill needed.  They looked nice, and were easy to style.

Cons- they took FOREVER to put in. And I do mean forever. I'm learning that although my hair is dense, my strands are medium to fine, and b/c my hair is rarely loose, I fooled myself into forgetting the dense part. OMG they took me 4 days to do, totaling maybe 10 hours altogether?? I nearly died lol.  

Also, the shrinkage on them is something crazy when they got wet. Speaking of, b/c of my fitness regimen, I have to wet my hair a few times per week, which made me paranoid about matting or other issues with the twists.

I'm also not used to my ends being exposed like they were, which made me extremely paranoid the entire time I wore them lol.  All in all, I liked them a lot, but I think I'll wait until my hair is longer before I add this to my PS arsenal.

Wet hair- maybe 40-50% shrinkage here?






Close-up





Not the best shot, but you can see the full shrinkage. Taken after 3 weeks in.


----------



## Xaragua (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey ladies,  I need some tips on how you guys deal/manage SSKs. I have a lot of them lately.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Wet hair- maybe 40-50% shrinkage here?


 
Your twists look very nice. Did you do them on naked hair or did you apply some product on them?


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 28, 2011)

Xaragua said:


> Hey ladies, I need some tips on how you guys deal/manage SSKs. I have a lot of them lately.


 
I keep my hair stretched 97% of the time and make sure to oil/use products on my ends before manipulating them


----------



## Pooks (Mar 28, 2011)

Lovely twists @bride91501! 

And I also have fine-medium strands with high density.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey ladies,

I've only just recently began my healthy hair journey, been learning sooooooo much from u guys here on LHCF! I haven't relaxed my hair since July 2010, but its only this year I decided to actually take care of it. This is my first post after about a month of lurking. You guys are my hair inspirations.....4bs ROCK ON!


----------



## bride91501 (Mar 30, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Your twists look very nice. Did you do them on naked hair or did you apply some product on them?


 
Thanks faithVA.  Since I found LHCF, I never do anything on "naked" hair...there's always something up in there to keep it moisturized .  I applied my leave-in (SM Restorative Conditioner), sealed with WGO/castor oil, then set the twists using homemade flaxseed gel.  They were done on hair that had been air dried in braids for 2 days (was feeling lazy lol).


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 30, 2011)

Have y'all seen HISdaughter's hair!?!?!
http://public.fotki.com/brownsugar07/


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Thanks @faithVA. Since I found LHCF, I never do anything on "naked" hair...there's always something up in there to keep it moisturized . I applied my leave-in (SM Restorative Conditioner), sealed with WGO/castor oil, then set the twists using homemade flaxseed gel. They were done on hair that had been air dried in braids for 2 days (was feeling lazy lol).


 
I've looked at so many pictures had to go back and look again.   Very nice.   I do mini twists a lot. I may give that a try - leave in, castor oil and then gel.


----------



## TraciChanel (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

As I mentioned in an earlier post, I typically wear my hair in a PS for a couple months at a time. But, when I take my braids loose, I'd like to know if anyone can suggest a conditioner (or leave-in or detangler) that gives the most slip. I currently use Taliah Waajid and it helps a lot w/ tangles, but it still does tangle some.  Any suggestions? BTW, I won't be taking my braids loose until the end of April/early May so I just want to be prepared in advance:wink2:

Thanks in advance!

HHG


----------



## Pooks (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey sisters, I just started a thread about this, but wanted to make sure you guys could share in my joy too... woo hooooo!


http://bglhonline.com/2011/04/lydia-3/


----------



## Platinum (Apr 7, 2011)

Haven't checked in a while but I'm going to start cowashing daily since the weather is getting warm now. I noticed that I got good growth and retention when I cowashed daily last summer. 

Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 18, 2011)

Just started cowashing/ rinsing more frequently now that the weather has started to heat up.

How is everyone doing??


----------



## Pooks (Apr 21, 2011)

When I took down my minibraids, I found out I've reached BSL ladies!


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi ladies! I've been subscribed to this thread for the longest time but realized yesterday that I've never posted in it. I'm a 4a/b natural, been natural for nearly 5 years and am now BSL (I will post pics asap). Although I'm happy I've achieved this length, I'm not too pleased with my ends, they're thin and lifeless. My regimen is simple: I shampoo every four weeks and dc for 45min with heat and then style my hair (usually two strand twists). Right now I'm looking into tweaking my regimen so I can have thick, long and luscious hair!


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 21, 2011)

Congrats @Maracujá & @Pooks for making BSL!!! That's so exciting!! 

Before I joined LHCF, I don't think I'd ever seen kinky hair (that wasn't in locks) that was that long. So whether you realize it or not, you guys are trailblazers for alot of naturals- *THANK YOU!!*

And oh...before I forget, and I only say this *with love*.....


----------



## Pooks (Apr 21, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Congrats @Maracujá & @Pooks for making BSL!!! That's so exciting!!
> 
> Before I joined LHCF, I don't think I'd ever seen kinky hair (that wasn't in locks) that was that long. So whether you realize it or not, you guys are trailblazers for alot of naturals- *THANK YOU!!*
> 
> ...


 
^^ LOL.  I know, I know... I haven't had a chance to take any yet.  When I do, I'll be back.


----------



## Etherealsmile (Apr 21, 2011)

Congrats on making BSL ladies! y'all inspire me


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 22, 2011)

My most recent length chks-- yAY im almost back at Full APL (the length I was before my 2009 BC):


----------



## yodie (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi ladies. I want in on this inspirational thread. I want to learn alot from you ladies.
I'm a fine, natural 4a/4b. My hair has never been long. I have tried everything and I don't think I ever really knew how to take care of my hair, even after spending years on this forum and trying everything under the sun. 

My usual regimen was wash, dc, blowdry, press and curl (every 2 wks) 
*HEAT, HEAT and still more HEAT*. 

Here's what I've been doing recently and seeing results. 

Added biotin, MN and moe grow oil.
Stopped using direct heat. I still go to the salon, but now I get a rollerset. My stylist does a good job with this. I don't wear the set because the curls are short. I apply jojoba oil, mousse and do about 8 flat twists. I take them out and wear my hair in a protective chignon. 

I'm also teaching myself to rollerset my hair at home on off weeks. I follow the same routine above. I'm so proud of myself for this because I never thought I could get my hair straight with a rollerset. 

I'm challenging myself to stay away from direct heat for the rest of the year.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Apr 22, 2011)

bride91501 how did you achieve the above style. Thx. 
I need to start being more creative with my styles and be on this side more.


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey Maa Maa omo mti -did you mean one of my styles, or someone else's?

And welcome back to the hair side


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Apr 24, 2011)

bride91501 thanks chiika

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=13104955&postcount=324

the style you posted in this post ^^^.


----------



## Valerie (Apr 25, 2011)

This is a very good thread, I want to join also. My strands are fine, however my hair looks thick.  My hair pictures are on my blog. I use on my hair black castor oil, mixed with Mega Tek on my hair daily.


----------



## wednesday (Apr 27, 2011)

This thread is inspiring. I wore my hair in mini twist for a week and experienced ALOT of knots and breakage taking them down just now. Also i noticed many splits in  my bangs so a trimmed them (about half an inch). I don't know what i am doing wrong, i really don't... i constantly get split ends, i'm thinking it's because i wear braids/twists with extensions and i'm can't moisturize my ends properly. I made a decision to try to wear my hair without extensions and the past week was a disaster. I don't know any good protective styles that work for me and make me feel confident and attractive. Bleh...but i hope this thread will help me. I have chin/shoulder length 4b/c hair, low density, very porous, thin weak strands. I've tried Henna twice, i'm not sure if i like it, it made my hair pretty brittle but my strands did feel slightly thicker. I like Aphogee 2 step protien. My routine out of braids is prepoo/wash/dc/put in big chunky twist and wear a hat all week until next wash day. But it's getting too hot for all that. I love wearing puffs but i can't retain length with so much manipulation. I've retained the most length wearing yarn braids but i haven't really given the whole, wearing my hair out without added hair, thing a chance. Any suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## wednesday (Apr 27, 2011)

yaya24 said:


> My most recent length chks-- yAY im almost back at Full APL (the length I was before my 2009 BC):



I am so inspired by these pictures. My hair is just slightly longer than your May 2010 pictures. APL has seemed so impossible for me to achieve. I hope i can get there!


----------



## Boipuso (Apr 27, 2011)

WOW! Ur hair looks great. Very inspiring! I'm about the same length that you were in May 2010, but I feel like my hair just isnt growing fast enough. How did you get so much length between 2010 and 2011?


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks ladies-- Reposting my PM to a member 

Right now I'm on a growth mission. My reggi is pretty low maintenance and simple (to me).

- I keep my hair in 2 strand twists, cornrows or flat twists for 5-6 weeks at a time and wear wigs as my PS of choice.. I do my entire regimen while "braided up". 

- I Baggy every night (whole head)

- I steam with a moisturizing conditioner 1x a week.

- Rinse or cowash my braids as needed (usually 1x or less a week)

- I moisturize 2xs a day with my modified kimmaytube leave in 

After 5-6 weeks (the day before my new set of braids/cornrows) I take down my old set, detangle, shampoo and DC with protein treat and steam. 

Then I repeat the whole thing. 

*Internal:* 
o 80- 96 oz water daily

vitamins (I only take vitamins 4 days a week):

o Geritol Complete (1daily- multi vitamin /multi mineral supplement)
o Vitamin C (1250 mg daily)
o Horsetail (880 mg daily)
o Folic acid (400 mcg daily)
o Garlic supplements
o Chlorella 1-3 grams daily
o CVS Hair, skin and nails (1/2 the recommended dosage: 1 pill daily)
o B-Complex 100 (1 pill)
o MSM 3000 mg 
o Vitamin D3 4000 IU 

*External Topical Growth Aides:*
o 1 tspn sulfur
o 1 tspn MT
o An oil (my options are out of crisco oil, wheat germ oil or old school aphogee EFA oil)

I add aloe vera juice to the mix to make it runny and add the mix to a spray bottle. Spray on scalp at night and in the morning


HHG!!


----------



## HoneyLove (Apr 27, 2011)

Love, love, LOVE IT!! So much beauty!! I'm joining 

As for me, currently SL
Goal: MBL... WL stretched would be lovely.

I'm revamping my regimen, but seem to be pretty content with using Wen conditioner as a cowash. I keep my hair twisted and pinned up for the most part. I'll cowash and detangle (now) about 1x a month/every 4-5 weeks (may start pushing it to 5-6). My hair seems to be retaining its length well because of it. I moisturize at least 1x a day (sometimes 2x) and will use Oyin, Qhemet, or Kimmaytube leave-in. Next up, I'll be looking for info on ceramides.

I drink tons and tons of water... it's really the only beverage I do drink outside of orange juice, rice and soymilk (with cereal/oatmeal). I take Biotin, Folic Acid, and prenatals daily. At one point I was taking Omega 3s... not sure why I stopped.

Ooooo, I think I might have found my hair twin   

yaya24, This might be dumb.... what's a baggy and how do you steam your hair? erplexed Your regimen seems almost like mine and your texture too so I'm wondering how my hair might take to your regimen.

And I'm just now considering going the wig/weave route over my PS, but I've never worn any before so I'm completely clueless... what kind do you prefer (i.e. sew-in, etc.) if you don't mind.


----------



## Imani (Apr 27, 2011)

I changed my long term goal from APL to MBL. So I will be a super long 4b natural...one day (MBL is definitely super long to me). Right now I'm grazing SL. 

I plan to continue wearing half wigs until the end of 2011. Then once I get more length I will start also wearing twist.   I will continue to straighten about 4-6 times/year. And get a professional trim 2-3 times/year.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Apr 27, 2011)

The current size of my fro. Official length shots coming in a month.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 27, 2011)

naturalallure said:


> Love, love, LOVE IT!! So much beauty!! I'm joining
> 
> As for me, currently SL
> Goal: MBL... WL stretched would be lovely.
> ...




@naturalallure, 

Hey there  4b sis 

I baggy by covering my hair with a shower cap and then covering that with a bonnet at night. I learned about bagging my hair when I first started my relaxed journey in 2008. At that time I only used a plastic bag on my ends like the woman in this fotki. 

Here is a google search with tons of info on baggying


In 2009 I purchased a stand up steamer from LCL beauty. Its still going strong, and one of the best hair investments I have made to date. 

TBH, I prefer wigs over sew ins. I like having full access to my scalp/ hair.


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 28, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> As I mentioned in an earlier post, I typically wear my hair in a PS for a couple months at a time. But, when I take my braids loose, I'd like to know if anyone can suggest a conditioner (or leave-in or detangler) that gives the most slip. I currently use Taliah Waajid and it helps a lot w/ tangles, but it still does tangle some.  Any suggestions? BTW, I won't be taking my braids loose until the end of April/early May so I just want to be prepared in advance:wink2:
> 
> ...


I really like Herbal Essence Totally Twisted conditioner. I use it all the time to detangle on wet hair. Good stuff.



yaya24 said:


>


Oh My Goodness! You have given me so much inspiration with this update! I am currently at where your May 2010 update is. If I could be almost BSB by this time next year like you are I would have to do a dance or something. When did you first make APL?


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ravengirl I agree-- this entire thread is pretty encouraging!! 

My April 2011 length chk was from 4.15.11. That was my first time checking length in a while. My goal is full APL by December 2010. Right now I am not claiming APL.

I'm allllmost there.


----------



## Pooks (Apr 28, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> The current size of my fro. Official length shots coming in a month.


 
I was watching one of your early videos yesterday and how far you've come in terms of retaining your length is wonderful.

That's why I love taking my pictures, they really show how far you've come.


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 28, 2011)

I literally have to calm myself down going through this thread...all the updates are so exciting!

yaya24 - I am in awe of how much you've been able to retain since you posted your flat iron and trim pics just a few months ago. GORGEOUS! *off to find some MT to add to my sulfur mix*
And we're gonna send a mob after you if you don't claim APL AND BSB immediately! 

LovelyNaps26 - that fro is EVERYTHING. I mean the stuff a little nappy girl's dreams are made of  Are you sure you're not longer than BSB?

Pooks - can you post a link to your latest YT tutorial here for the style challenged among us (like me lol)? Thanks hun


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 28, 2011)

Maa Maa omo mti said:


> bride91501 thanks chiika
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=13104955&postcount=324
> 
> the style you posted in this post.



Hey miss lady- I'm sorry for taking so. Long to respond. As a mother to 3 girls with heads full of hair, Easter in our house is literally a week long event erplexed

Re the twists, they were pretty low skill. I stretched my hair in braids after washing and detangling. Before braiding, I applied my leave in and WGO/castor oil blend to seal. When the braids were dry (2 days later actually), I took down each one, applied homemade flaxseed gel, and put in the mini twists.

HTH


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Apr 28, 2011)

bride91501

I have a few strands touching BSL.  I have a pretty long torso and long neck (I'm almost 5'10") so the length of my hair on a petite woman would probably be around MBL. I've been trained by LHCF not to claim a length until I can comfortably stretch without any gangsta lean back action


----------



## belleza (Apr 28, 2011)

I want in.  I saw celinastarr's pics yesterday and I felt like I wish my hair could be thick.  My hair is fine and not as full as I want.  Celinastarr's hair is fairytale length hair and it's natural.  I've just had my last relaxer, so I'm going natural.  I think I'm a 3/c - 4/a - I have no idea.


----------



## Pooks (Apr 28, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> @Pooks - can you post a link to your latest YT tutorial here for the style challenged among us (like me lol)? Thanks hun


 
Tutorial for the style I'm wearing in my avatar pic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HSbtOzTvA4


----------



## Etherealsmile (Apr 28, 2011)

...........delete


----------



## Etherealsmile (Apr 28, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> The current size of my fro. Official length shots coming in a month.





I can't!  your hair is the business!notworthynotworthy


----------



## yodie (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm gonna have to read every page of this thread. Do any of you ladies wash your hair every week? I just started doing that because I rollerset instead of using direct heat.


----------



## Etherealsmile (Apr 28, 2011)

yodie said:


> I'm gonna have to read every page of this thread. Do any of you ladies wash your hair every week? I just started doing that because I rollerset instead of using direct heat.



yep, i don't wash my hair per say i use conditioner and baking soda to clarify my hair every week. My naps be thirsty so I use a lot of moisturizer during the week which leads me to use this mix every 1x per week. 

I don't use shampoo


----------



## yodie (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok. Stylist at the salon uses shampoo. I use Wen at home. My hair gets really dry as we'll. I just started using Oyin Hair Dew as a leave in/moisturizer. I love it!


----------



## Etherealsmile (Apr 28, 2011)

yodie said:


> Ok. Stylist at the salon uses shampoo. I use Wen at home. My hair gets really dry as we'll. I just started using Oyin Hair Dew as a leave in/moisturizer. I love it!




that's the thing, my hair is dry enough already, why the heck do i need to strip it even more

how's the Oyin Hair dew working for you?


----------



## yodie (Apr 28, 2011)

A friend let me sample hers. I let it sit around because I didn't think it would do much. I had heard all the Oyin hype and thought it was just that -  hype. I tried the Hair Dew and fell in love. Placed an order the next day. I like that it moisturizes my dry hair without shrinking it up. Also stays moisturized.


----------



## Pooks (May 3, 2011)

yodie said:


> I'm gonna have to read every page of this thread. *Do any of you ladies wash your hair every week?* I just started doing that because I rollerset instead of using direct heat.


 
 I shampoo approx every week (always preceded or followed by a DC), and depending on protective style and activity levels, also cowash in between.


----------



## hair4romheaven (May 3, 2011)

Although I have yet to wear my hair out since my BC, I am def. a part of this army. See siggy. Will be one year natural end of june 2011. Almost APL as of 4/2011.


----------



## bride91501 (May 3, 2011)

yodie -  I am always amazed at how folks are able to (shampoo) wash their hair weekly. I know every head of hair is different, but mine literally throws a fit when I shampoo it, and I only do it once/month! It is WAY to drying. I do co-wash my hair up to 3x per week though, and my hair loves it.

My oldest DD has mostly 4b hair, and I've finally realized that the only way to keep her scalp clean is to shampoo weekly. I use a SLS-free poo mixed with a little tea tree oil.


----------



## TressObsessed (May 3, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> Although I have yet to wear my hair out since my BC, I am def. a part of this army. See siggy. Will be one year natural end of june 2011. Almost APL as of 4/2011.


 
How have you been wearing your hair since your BC?


----------



## hair4romheaven (May 3, 2011)

TressObsessed said:


> How have you been wearing your hair since your BC?




TressObsessed In wigs from 6/2010-10/2010. then full weaves ever since. When I take my weave out I may wear a wig for 2-3 weeks until my next install just to give my hair a little breather and time to get my moisture/protein up.


----------



## TsAngel (May 3, 2011)

@ UKDCQueen.............Your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pooks (May 4, 2011)

TsAngel said:


> @ UKDCQueen.............Your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thank you so much TsAngel!


----------



## yaya24 (May 13, 2011)

I decided to lightly flat iron and do a dusting and s&d. I plan on getting a professional flat iron and trim in the fall.. Hoping that majority of my hair is at APL by the fall so I can get a blunt chop.







Please excuse the messy bathroom counter 











ended up in a high bun


----------



## ceecy29 (May 13, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> yodie -  I am always amazed at how folks are able to (shampoo) wash their hair weekly. I know every head of hair is different, but mine literally throws a fit when I shampoo it, and I only do it once/month! It is WAY to drying. I do co-wash my hair up to 3x per week though, and my hair loves it.
> 
> My oldest DD has mostly 4b hair, and I've finally realized that the only way to keep her scalp clean is to shampoo weekly. I use a SLS-free poo mixed with a little tea tree oil.



bride91501 You should try one of the shea moisture shampoos, I think it's the one from the shea butter line. Wow that joint was so moisturizing I thought I had put conditioner in my hair by mistake. And I'm a 4b that can go a week without shampooing, it's more my scalp. By Thursday, it's itching to be washed, pun intended!

yaya24, your hair is so shiny. Good job getting it straight. I think I'll straighten and trim (for the first time ever) on June 26/27 according to the moroccan lunar method.


----------



## Pooks (May 15, 2011)

My shrinkage these days:


----------



## lushcoils (May 15, 2011)

Pooks

do you know how long your hair is in terms of inches?


----------



## Pooks (May 15, 2011)

lushcoils said:


> @Pooks
> 
> do you know how long your hair is in terms of inches?


 
Last time I checked, around 11 inches, but I need a dust and that's coming up next month so it'll be a little less soon.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 4, 2011)

Shrinkage Comparison:

January 2011






June 2011


----------



## SimJam (Jun 4, 2011)

Ummm yaya24 ..... lovely


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey SimJam

My friend!! How have you been??!


----------



## bride91501 (Jun 5, 2011)

yaya24 said:


> Shrinkage Comparison:
> 
> January 2011
> 
> ...


 
yaya24 - I'm so confused erplexed...how is that possible?? Is your hair fully shrunken in both shots?


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello ladies! I would like to add a few pics....


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 5, 2011)

yaya24 what's your regimen?


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 6, 2011)

@bride91501 Yes my hair is totally shrunken in both pics (January 2011 vs June 2011). *I started using heat in May *(I'm on heat session# 3) 

Last heat session PICS HERE so my hair has loosened just a tad. 

As my hair gets longer, it hangs a little more (this even before incorporating heat) Here is the last pic of shrunken hair I took prior to deciding to use heat (March 2011)






@pookaloo83 Right now I am totally following a KISS regimen, and using heat.

So currently I am washing and steaming 1x every 2 weeks then lightly flat ironing (skipping the blow dryer).. 

Every other day to 2 days I am using a mix of wheat germ oil and crisco oil on the length of my hair. Put my hair in a bun or full wig and go.

During the second week I apply my growth aide to my scalp 3-4 times a week then wash and repeat.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2011)

I belong in this thread. It has taken me forever to figure out whether I was 4a/4b or 4b/4a. So mostly 4b it is. I'm going to catch up on the thread and start participating.


----------



## phyl73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of my current length. 
Natural style






Straightened June 2011


----------



## jerseygurl (Jun 6, 2011)

ladies, I belong here now . I BC'd on saturday and I'm intend to continue my KISS regimen. Wash in braids or twists once or twice a week. Wash loose hair and DC monthly and blowdry after DC


----------



## bride91501 (Jun 6, 2011)

yaya24 said:


> @bride91501 Yes my hair is totally shrunken in both pics (January 2011 vs June 2011). *I started using heat in May *(I'm on heat session# 3)
> 
> Last heat session PICS HERE so my hair has loosened just a tad.
> 
> ...


 
Ok lol....I get it now.  I didn't realize you'd been using heat.  I was like, "I know yaya's hair grows fast, but she is definitely keeping secrets!"   I too have found that my shrinkage seems to be decreasing just a weeeeee bit (lol) as my hair's approaching APL.


----------



## bride91501 (Jun 6, 2011)

jerseygurl said:


> ladies, I belong here now . I BC'd on saturday and I'm intend to continue my KISS regimen. Wash in braids or twists once or twice a week. Wash loose hair and DC monthly and blowdry after DC


 
WELCOME jerseygurl, and CONGRATS on your BC!!  

This is a pretty laid back thread, so jump in when you want, lurk when you want..it's all good 

But, where da pics?


----------



## bride91501 (Jun 6, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I belong in this thread. It has taken me forever to figure out whether I was 4a/4b or 4b/4a. So mostly 4b it is. I'm going to catch up on the thread and start participating.


 
I'm glad you've joined us faithVA.  You always keep a thread so lively . WELCOME!


----------



## jerseygurl (Jun 6, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> WELCOME @jerseygurl, and CONGRATS on your BC!!
> 
> This is a pretty laid back thread, so jump in when you want, lurk when you want..it's all good
> 
> But, where da pics?


Thanks girl, I'm actually in the HYH challenge, so not allowed to show them yet but my avatar shows my hair after BC


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 6, 2011)

Love this thread! Subscribing because I need some encouragement.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> You always keep a thread so lively . WELCOME!


 
For real?   -- Thank You. Ok, deflating my head now and getting back to the real. 

I'm on page 8, so catching up.


----------



## shortee (Jun 6, 2011)

Nelle11226 your my encouragemnet, I just finished looking at your album and I can't wait to have a bun like yours!!! 

I hope all is well )


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 12, 2011)

Subscribing for inspiration! Keep the pics coming, please - love 'em!! pure dee hair porn


----------



## ceecy29 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey ladies, have any of you 4bs had success with the denman brush (modified or as is)?

coyacoy, your hair is so pretty and lush!!! Welcome!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok this is the best I can do for a hair shot. I have a hard time taking photos of my hair when wet. It's just a big mass. 




With that out of the way I can not participate: yay:


----------



## Harina (Jun 12, 2011)

coyacoy said:


> Subscribing for inspiration! Keep the pics coming, please - love 'em!! pure dee hair porn



I don't mean to be rude and I hope this hasn't been brought up before, but are you sure you're 4b?


----------



## bride91501 (Jun 12, 2011)

^^Hey Riverrock - from her pics, it looks like coyacoy may have just taken down braids or conrows, maybe?  I'm sure she'll chim in soon, but that's what it looks like to me.

In any event, I'm all about confirming whatever folks self-identify as.  If she considers herself a 4b, I'm good with it


----------



## bride91501 (Jun 12, 2011)

ceecy29 said:


> Hey ladies, have any of you 4bs had success with the denman brush (modified or as is)?
> 
> @coyacoy, your hair is so pretty and lush!!! Welcome!


 
Hey missy- I tried it on my little 4b TWA when I first BC'd and was experimenting......ummm....no bueno  I could literally hear my poor little strands crying out in agony


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 13, 2011)

hi there.....you are correct! i had just taken my hair down from twists after washing and hair had dried in the twists. i must admit that my hair looks more 4a after a wash and while wet, but once it dries and/or gets combed out it looks more 4b, so i think my hair is a pretty good blend of both textures. i am open to other opinions, though, since i am noooo expert when it comes to typing - thanks to you both for even caring to comment! 










bride91501 said:


> ^^Hey @Riverrock - from her pics, it looks like @coyacoy may have just taken down braids or conrows, maybe? I'm sure she'll chim in soon, but that's what it looks like to me.
> 
> In any event, I'm all about confirming whatever folks self-identify as. If she considers herself a 4b, I'm good with it


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 13, 2011)

Riverrock said:


> I don't mean to be rude and I hope this hasn't been brought up before, but are you sure you're 4b?


not rude at all! i responded to both you and @bride91501 in her response to you above  thx


----------



## Imani (Jun 13, 2011)

ceecy29 said:


> Hey ladies, have any of you 4bs had success with the denman brush (modified or as is)?
> 
> coyacoy, your hair is so pretty and lush!!! Welcome!



I use denman brushes. I have the classic one as well as the D31 which I use more way more often bc its wider. Or I may use the d31 then the classic for detangling.  I rarely hear it mentioned on here tho, everyone just talks about the classic brush. The classic denman is what I use to blow dry my hair if I'm wearing it bone straight.  

http://www.denmanbrush.com/acatalog/Denman-D31-Medium-7-row-volumising-brush.html


eta: I do not go in all willy nilly with brushing my hair. I only use brushes at all on wash day when my hair is wet and soaked in olive oil and I've already detangled/removed as much shed hair as I could first with my fingers and/or a wide tooth comb.


----------



## ceecy29 (Jun 13, 2011)

Imani said:


> I use denman brushes. I have the classic one as well as the D31 which I use more way more often bc its wider. Or I may use the d31 then the classic for detangling.  I rarely hear it mentioned on here tho, everyone just talks about the classic brush. The classic denman is what I use to blow dry my hair if I'm wearing it bone straight.
> 
> http://www.denmanbrush.com/acatalog/Denman-D31-Medium-7-row-volumising-brush.html
> 
> ...



Thanks!!! This is how I intend to use it, if I try it.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jun 13, 2011)

*ADVICE ON HAIR STEAMERS*

_Please ladies._ I suffered a slight setback(about an inch and a half but still upsetting) because I didnt use heat properly and my hair was knotted. I need any advice that can be give. I went from below collarbone to right above it because of this


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 13, 2011)

Are you saying that you think you misused the steamer; or you are considering starting to use one because of bad experiences with traditional dryer? Just trying to understand your question in hopes of being able to help 



Successfulmiss said:


> *ADVICE ON HAIR STEAMERS*
> 
> _Please ladies._ I suffered a slight setback(about an inch and a half but still upsetting) because I didnt use heat properly and my hair was knotted. I need any advice that can be give. I went from below collarbone to right above it because of this


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jun 13, 2011)

coyacoy said:


> Are you saying that you think you misused the steamer; or you are considering starting to use one because of bad experiences with traditional dryer? Just trying to understand your question in hopes of being able to help



 I misused a blowdryer 

Im still trying to get over it and have deep conditioned twice since then and been very gentle. Im considering a weave protective style for the next two months and then steam my hair after so it doesnt knot again. The knotting in the past is what caused my first BC


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear that!!  i use a steamer and love it! .....i can't remember where i purchased it from, but i do recall from when i was researching the purchase that there were several vendors to choose from.  the hutiful was a popular one, but i went with a generic one that stands upright for ease of use, IMO.  i sit under it every week for at least 30 mins and DC.....i don't use a cap just pull my hair up into a pony and get going.  there is a couple of threads around here on the steamer method for more info.  re: the knotting you experienced - did you detangle while wet and with condish by any chance before blow drying?  i find that helps to mitigate knotting.....HTH and good luck!!



Successfulmiss said:


> I misused a blowdryer
> 
> Im still trying to get over it and have deep conditioned twice since then and been very gentle. Im considering a weave protective style for the next two months and then steam my hair after so it doesnt knot again. The knotting in the past is what caused my first BC


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jun 13, 2011)

coyacoy said:


> Sorry to hear that!!  i use a steamer and love it! .....i can't remember where i purchased it from, but i do recall from when i was researching the purchase that there were several vendors to choose from.  the hutiful was a popular one, but i went with a generic one that stands upright for ease of use, IMO.  i sit under it every week for at least 30 mins and DC.....i don't use a cap just pull my hair up into a pony and get going.  there is a couple of threads around here on the steamer method for more info.  re: the knotting you experienced - did you detangle while wet and with condish by any chance before blow drying?  i find that helps to mitigate knotting.....HTH and good luck!!



No, to be honest. The longer my hair gets, the more frustrated I get. Im working on changing that mindset. When Im under less stress, my hair doesnt suffer as much and I pamper it more often. I will try harder to be more patient so I dont suffer any more setbacks. I know I can do this


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 13, 2011)

You can do it!!! I am rooting for you!



Successfulmiss said:


> No, to be honest. The longer my hair gets, the more frustrated I get. Im working on changing that mindset. When Im under less stress, my hair doesnt suffer as much and I pamper it more often. I will try harder to be more patient so I dont suffer any more setbacks. I know I can do this


----------



## Pooks (Jun 17, 2011)

ceecy29 said:


> Hey ladies, have any of you 4bs had success with the denman brush (modified or as is)?


 
I like my Denman D41 - it has less bristles and more room between rows than the more popular D3 varities.


----------



## Imani (Jun 17, 2011)

Pooks said:


> I like my Denman D41 - it has less bristles and more room between rows than the more popular D3 varities.



yup, this is the same as mine (d31) except urs has 9 rows and mine has 7.  

When I first got on the boards and people were talking about denmans, I ran out and bought the d31, bc when I saw the d3 I was like, this can't be the one everyone is raving about, the rows are too close. I didn't even realize til years later that I was using a different brush than everyone else. I always wondered why people just didn't get the wider ones instead of trying to "modify" the d3? Maybe its bc the d3 is usually the only one they sell at sally's. I order mine from the denman website.


----------



## healthyhair2 (Jun 18, 2011)

ceecy29 said:


> Hey ladies, have any of you 4bs had success with the denman brush (modified or as is)?
> 
> I need to update my avatar 'cause I am not relaxed anymore. I used my Large Denman very successfully last night.It was great to finish detangling my hair as I sectioned for my 2 strand twists.


----------



## Dyaspora (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi ladies!! I subscribed to this thread a while ago but I'm such a lazy poster  I'm really going to try and do better....

ANYWAY, I have mostly 4b shoulder length hair... My current regi is pretty simple. 

I rinse or cowash once a week
Shampoo when necessary
Moisturize with a mixture of aloe vera, glycerin, and water
Seal with JBCO, JBCO pomade and/or shea butter

I try to keep my hair in protective styles. Right now, I'm wearing "loc extensions" that I did myself. They will probably be in for the rest of the summer


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 23, 2011)

Here's a pic of my braidout.


----------



## temfash (Jun 23, 2011)

Maracujá said:


> Here's a pic of my braidout.


Oh my gosh your hair is sooooo lush, whats your secret LOL.


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Low manipulation is my secret!


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 28, 2011)

I made BSL in april 2011. I didn't take pictures back then but now I have pics (I hope they show). My regimen can be found on this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=365699

POOF!


----------



## temfash (Jun 28, 2011)

Maracujá said:


> I made BSL in april 2011. I didn't take pictures back then but now I have pics (I hope they show). My regimen can be found on this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=365699


 

Thanks Maracuja, you are where I want to be. I just don't seem to be retaining much length.


----------



## sapphire18 (Jun 28, 2011)

My hair is currently 5-7" long straightened and 5" when not straightened (I'm CBL). My ultimate goal is MBL when not straightened, which on my body is 17", & I'm pushing for a July 2012 goal date. My current regimen varies (I’ll get more consistent when I find out what my hair likes).  But, I always wear my hair in a bun.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 28, 2011)

Maracujá said:


> I made BSL in april 2011. I didn't take pictures back then but now I have pics (I hope they show). My regimen can be found on this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=365699



Another hair idol!


----------



## ceecy29 (Jun 28, 2011)

Maracujá said:


> I made BSL in april 2011. I didn't take pictures back then but now I have pics (I hope they show). My regimen can be found on this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=365699



Maracujá, wow!!! When my hair gets like yours, I'll be content. I have to ask though. Your scalp is okay with the once monthly washes?


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 28, 2011)

Maracujá And when you deep condition with heat, are you using a heat cap, overhead dryer, etc? 

coyacoy How do you deep condition?


I'm thinking of investing in a steamer or overhead dryer so I'm stalking the threads to see which would be best for me and my hairstyle choices.


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 28, 2011)

ceecy29 said:


> Maracujá, wow!!! When my hair gets like yours, I'll be content. I have to ask though. *Your scalp is okay with the once monthly washes?*



Not really. But even when I was washing it once a week I still had dandruff problems. 



nelle11236 said:


> Maracujá And when you deep condition with heat, are you using a heat cap, overhead dryer, etc?
> 
> coyacoy How do you deep condition?
> 
> ...



I dc with a shower cap on under an overhead dryer. I put my hair in 6-8 bantu knots after detangling.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a dream that one day I will be at least bra strap length.  It's getting close to my nappiversary and I'm halfway there from less than a half an inch of hair when I bc'd.  I have faith that it will come.  I am so excited.  I love seeing what cool things I can do with my hair at different lengths.


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 28, 2011)

i use a steamer....it is SUPER moisturizing....i had to adjust my protein usage because steaming infuses so much moisture - which is great for me - but i had always monitored my protein usage and limited it to once a month using henna until i started using the steamer - then i had to increase my protein usage in order to maintain balance.  love it tho!!  are you on the fence or leaning toward one over the other yet?



nelle11236 said:


> @Maracujá And when you deep condition with heat, are you using a heat cap, overhead dryer, etc?
> 
> @coyacoy How do you deep condition?
> 
> ...


----------



## Newtogrow (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you ladies of 4b, I have a love/hate relationship with my hair and I am so blessed to belong to this hair forum who inspires me to keep keeping on!!!!

OP, thanks for mentioning the ceramides...I've been reading up and looking to incorporate them into my regimen. The only oil I have right now is canola and a whole lot of it!!!! I mixed it with coconut oil and have been using it with my Knot Today Leave in. I use castor oil on my roots to soften my hair after it air dries. I'll post pics later from my other computer.

Just wanted to join the army and express my gratitude!


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi ladies!

I am loving all of the pictures/ positivity in this thread!!

I plan on cowashing tomorrow/ banding and then lightly blowing out my hair tomorrow.
Friday I am going into a sew in and will hide my hair for the rest of the summer.

Its been fun playing in it for the last couple of months, but its time to put it away.

I'll post pics later this week.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 6, 2011)

This is my most recent length check from last Friday.
My hair was banded then lightly flat ironed.


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Jul 7, 2011)

How often are you ladies using protein?  My hair feels super duper soft and moisturized.  I'm still trying to figure out how to balance things being all natural. Since I've washed & conditioned on Monday I've retwist my hair with Shea moisture curl smoothie (last night), coconut oil used to unravel the twist, and I've used wave nouveau once to moisturise.  I can't wait until I figure out what's okay and not okay.


----------



## beana (Jul 7, 2011)

PlatinumBronze said:


> How often are you ladies using protein?



I'd like to know too. I have only done 2 moderate protein treatments in the past year and a handful of light reconstructor  treatments. 

When i relaxed i needed heavy protein every month or so.

How often do you ladies use protein and what conditioner do you use?

TIA


----------



## transitioning? (Jul 11, 2011)

yaya24 nice hair!

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Barbara (Jul 12, 2011)

*Imani:*

Yes, I get compliments from time to time from my stylist and other people. Now if I can only have salon results each and every day, as if I was still going to the salon. That's what I'm trying to figure out.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 12, 2011)

coyacoy I'm so late!

I'm literally on the fence between a steamer and overhead dryer. I haven't used heat at all on my hair journey, so I thought having a dryer would force me to dry different styles as well as deep condition. Every steamer post tells me that the machine is the best thing since sliced bread. I'm very torn.


----------



## FAMUDva (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm supposedly 4a, so I guess I can't be in this challenge... but I have the same goals.  I wish you all luck!  Thanks for all the beautiful pics


----------



## bride91501 (Jul 15, 2011)

PlatinumBronze said:


> How often are you ladies using protein?



I started my journey thinking I didn't need any protein, then I graduated to monthly protein treatments, now I use a weekly mild reconstructor. I also use MT every other day on my scalp.

It's taken me a year to figure out  that my hair actually enjoys regular light protein, and that it's been very helpful in my retention.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2011)

PlatinumBronze said:


> How often are you ladies using protein? My hair feels super duper soft and moisturized. I'm still trying to figure out how to balance things being all natural. Since I've washed & conditioned on Monday I've retwist my hair with Shea moisture curl smoothie (last night), coconut oil used to unravel the twist, and I've used wave nouveau once to moisturise. I can't wait until I figure out what's okay and not okay.


 
I have been trying to figure this out as well. I bought the aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and it felt ok but I started shedding like crazy. So far I think protein in my shampoo, oils and a small amount in my products seem to be enough for my hair. 

I was excited about doing protein treatments on a regular basis but my experence with direct treatments has been hti or miss. I may try the aphogee 2 minute again in September but I just plan on seeing how my hair feels.


----------



## belldandy (Jul 21, 2011)

[email protected] the title of this thread.  So cute!


----------



## bride91501 (Jul 21, 2011)

I just realized I didn't update this thread with my most recent "length check" (if you can even call it that lol).  

I didn't really feel like doing an update at my 1 year nappiversary, but I knew I needed to document the event lol.  

OK, so here's my flat ironed pic from my 6 month length check in *DECEMBER 2010*:






And here's my "pulled down" length check from *JULY 2011*






It's growing ya'll   I'm just happy I've figured out a plan for my hair that works, and I've vowed to myself that I'm not gonna *** it up!  

Happy growing ladies!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 21, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> I just realized I didn't update this thread with my most recent "length check" (if you can even call it that lol).
> 
> I didn't really feel like doing an update at my 1 year nappiversary, but I knew I needed to document the event lol.
> 
> ...


 

That's some fantastic growth in 6 months. I hope I have growth like that.   Yes, i want to copy cat. 

Ok, so I know you probably posted what you found to work in this thread, but would you share again.  Please 

It's definitely working.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great growth @bride91501!

*I am currently weaved up for the next 3 months*. Hopefully I am surprised with at least an inch in October.

EDIT*********
At the bolded...
I made it ALL of 1 month 

CURRENTLY Weave free.
Sew ins are NOT my thing.
Wigs are the best PS for me..

I will be getting senegelese twists in October


----------



## Imani (Jul 21, 2011)

I stretched a few pieces and I think I'm about 1.5 to 2 inches from APL, I'm so excited. That won't make me super long by board standards, lol. But it will be long to me. 

This growing out thing can be frustrating. With shrinkage it doesn't really feel like my hair is growing, so in between getting my hair straightened, its hard to stay motivated bc I can't see the growth. 

Random side note, like wow, I can't leave my hair loose and kinky ever. I took down a plait to length check, lazily re did it, and some hair was hanging lose. So I start playing with it and just ended up with all sorts of knots, it was not a good look. I'm like, geez, why does my hair knot up so easily. If it isn't wet with oil/conditioner, moisturizer or something on it, its tangle city.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 21, 2011)

Imani said:


> I stretched a few pieces and I think I'm about 1.5 to 2 inches from APL, I'm so excited. That won't make me super long by board standards, lol. But it will be long to me.
> 
> This growing out thing can be frustrating. With shrinkage it doesn't really feel like my hair is growing, so in between getting my hair straightened, its hard to stay motivated bc I can't see the growth.
> 
> Random side note, like wow, I can't leave my hair loose and kinky ever. I took down a plait to length check, lazily re did it, and some hair was hanging lose. So I start playing with it and just ended up with all sorts of knots, it was not a good look. I'm like, geez, why does my hair knot up so easily. If it isn't wet with oil/conditioner, moisturizer or something on it, its tangle city.


 
I know that APL isn't long by this board's standards but I'm with you, it will feel long. I put kinky twists in and they were just APL and that seemed like a lot of hair. I don't even wear BSL length extensions  I keep cutting them off.

I also feel you on the shrinkage and it not feeling like its growing. I think a lot of us SL ladies are feeling that way now. But december should be soooo exciting. :woohoo:  I hope


----------



## Pharmgirl247 (Jul 22, 2011)

I want to join. I'm a 4b! I'm enclosing a pic.


----------



## ceecy29 (Jul 22, 2011)

I straightened my hair last Thursday and even though I was sad and disappointed because I hadn't retained anything since I last straightened November 2010 (in fact it appears shorter), I got weave checked when I wore my straight hair out on Saturday. I was at a cook out and If I counted correctly, I was weave checked at least 7 times, by both male and female. I wasn't mad though lol!

I've decided to switch to a mainly joico regimen (took advantage of the ulta sale while I was out in Maryland). Straightening for the second time has shown me that my ends need some help. They are dry (the stylist said so and I could hear it too) and they still stick together even when straight. Every strand is split and has ssks. I just want to shave my whole head off  but we'll see what joico can do before I go that route.


----------



## ceecy29 (Jul 22, 2011)

Pharmgirl247 said:


> I want to join. I'm a 4b! I'm enclosing a pic.



Welcome Pg!!! You've got some pretty hurr!


----------



## bride91501 (Jul 22, 2011)

^^@ceecy29 I will come and hunt you down if you even _consider_ shaving off all that pretty hair for some measly dry ends and SSKs. For real tho .


----------



## bride91501 (Jul 22, 2011)

faithVA said:


> That's some fantastic growth in 6 months. I hope I have growth like that.  Yes, i want to copy cat.
> 
> Ok, so I know you probably posted what you found to work in this thread, but would you share again. Please
> 
> It's definitely working.


 
faithVA- copycat, schmopy-cat . Girl, I've picked and borrowed and stolen from so many members' reggies it's not even funny (btw, thanks yaya24 for putting me on MT ). See below for my reggie:

-cornrows using the deep moisture method for 4 weeks at a time (worn under wigs or turbans)
-MT applied to scalp every other day
-CW 2-3x week; DC once/week; light PT once/week
-Shampoo & henna once/month

I moisturize & seal daily. And that's it. I think it's pretty simple, at least it feels that way to me. I think most of my retention comes from the fact that I keep my hair super moisturized, I don't use heat (that often anyway- maybe a couple times per year) & I don't really manipulate it much, except for the week or so per month when I wear it out.

I hope this is helpful


----------



## ladykpnyc (Jul 22, 2011)

Joining! I'm mostly 4a, but I do my nieces hair all the time and she's a thick 4b. I don't have any problems with detangling and moisturizing, but she still seems to have a lot of breakage. 

A lot of it has to do with the fact that my sister doesn't do any follow-up care after I braid it, anything will help.

So I'm down


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 23, 2011)

Did my first steam treatment and it was wonderful. I hope I can join the army sometime next year. LOL


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

ladykpnyc said:


> Joining! I'm mostly 4a, but I do my nieces hair all the time and she's a thick 4b. I don't have any problems with detangling and moisturizing, but she still seems to have a lot of breakage.
> 
> A lot of it has to do with the fact that my sister doesn't do any follow-up care after I braid it, anything will help.
> 
> So I'm down



ladykpnyc I used to check out your youtube videos. I'm glad to see you here.

Welcome back!


----------



## ms-gg (Jul 23, 2011)

Dangit Imma join! Why not!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> faithVA- copycat, schmopy-cat . Girl, I've picked and borrowed and stolen from so many members' reggies it's not even funny (btw, thanks yaya24 for putting me on MT ). See below for my reggie:
> 
> -cornrows using the deep moisture method for 4 weeks at a time (worn under wigs or turbans)
> -MT applied to scalp every other day
> ...



bride91501 I was thinking about ordering MT. I used it a few years ago and got pretty good results. I'm not sure why I stopped. I've been wearing two-strand twists for a few weeks and I'm thinking about letting them lock. I just want more length because I have crazy shrinkage and it makes my hair look much shorter than it really is.


----------



## lushcoils (Jul 23, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Dangit Imma join! Why not!



I just read through this whole thread and was wondering when you were going to join in!


----------



## ceecy29 (Jul 23, 2011)

ladykpnyc said:


> Joining! I'm mostly 4a, but I do my nieces hair all the time and she's a thick 4b. I don't have any problems with detangling and moisturizing, but she still seems to have a lot of breakage.
> 
> A lot of it has to do with the fact that my sister doesn't do any follow-up care after I braid it, anything will help.
> 
> So I'm down



oh I remember you from before! Welcome.

and bride91501 for real if this hair doesn't behave, I'm off to the barber's whether my big head looks good in a fade or not.


----------



## bride91501 (Jul 23, 2011)

ceecy29 why do you think you haven't retained well since November?  Isn't Joico a mainly protein-based product?  I know we don't know the whole story, but if your ends feel dry, maybe you could benefit from more moisture?  Just my amateur assessment   Maybe some of the vets will chime in when you provide some more details....


----------



## ladykpnyc (Jul 25, 2011)

Platinum said:


> ladykpnyc I used to check out your youtube videos. I'm glad to see you here.
> 
> Welcome back!



Thanks!!


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jul 25, 2011)

I am a 4b natural with fine hair strands checking in, anyone with find hair strands can attest to the fact that it makes your HHJ that much more difficult because they are more prone to breakage due to their very delicate nature  but  I aspire to be HL one day.


----------



## bride91501 (Jul 25, 2011)

hanna_light said:


> I am a 4b natural with fine hair strands checking in, anyone with find hair strands can attest to the fact that it makes your HHJ that much more difficult because they are more prone to breakage due to their very delicate nature but I aspire to be HL one day.


 
Thank you hanna_light for stopping through!  Your hair is DROOL-WORTHY to say the least!  Do you mind sharing pics of it in its natural state?  Do you mind sharing your reggie too?  I'm sure the other members are as anxious as I am to know what you're doing to grow all that pretty 4b hair down your back    Thanks so much!


----------



## lushcoils (Jul 25, 2011)

@Imani

I never forgot your question you asked me awhile back. I've been trying to figure  out a regimen this whole time. lol The Bee Mine and Darcy's botanicals have stopped working for me. I tried Qhemet again, but had to return it. It still didn't work.

I bought Shea Moisture curly smoothie a month ago just to give it a try. I started to seal it with aloe vera gel, and got so and so results. I read through this entire thread, and got the idea of sealing with black Jamaican castor oil after my shea moisture. It has worked! I'm so shocked my hair has been moisturized for two days straight without reapplying. This is the first time this has happened to me, so I'm excited. 

This thread is the best!! 

I don't have any good pictures of my hair at the moment. Hopefully, I will have some soon when I start wearing it out. I'm hoping it becomes more photogenic as it gets longer. I hope this helps.

ETA: I have an almost empty bottle of AO HSR and want to try this AO/JBCO castor oil deep conditioning treatment everyone is raving about tonight.


----------



## Imani (Jul 25, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Thank you hanna_light for stopping through!  Your hair is DROOL-WORTHY to say the least!  Do you mind sharing pics of it in its natural state?  Do you mind sharing your reggie too?  I'm sure the other members are as anxious as I am to know what you're doing to grow all that pretty 4b hair down your back    Thanks so much!



 Especially a 4b w/fine strands. Most of the 4bs with long hair have coarse crazy thick Oprah hair. I'm always on the lookout for some fine strand inspiration.


----------



## Imani (Jul 25, 2011)

ceecy29 said:


> I straightened my hair last Thursday and even though I was sad and disappointed because I hadn't retained anything since I last straightened November 2010 (in fact it appears shorter), I got weave checked when I wore my straight hair out on Saturday. I was at a cook out and If I counted correctly, I was weave checked at least 7 times, by both male and female. I wasn't mad though lol!
> 
> I've decided to switch to a mainly joico regimen (took advantage of the ulta sale while I was out in Maryland). Straightening for the second time has shown me that my ends need some help. They are dry (the stylist said so and I could hear it too) and they still stick together even when straight. Every strand is split and has ssks. I just want to shave my whole head off  but we'll see what joico can do before I go that route.




I can't wait to get weave checked!  I feel it coming later this year...I hope!


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jul 26, 2011)

I wish that I could state that my regimen involved something as drastic and avant-guard as sacrificing virgins and using the tears from unicorns to promote optimum growth. However, out of necessity, and the fact that my hair has very diva like behavior in that she actually takes delight in severing our relationship at what she deems as any minor transgression on my part which usually means that I have used the wrong products or tools. 

I have been forced to keep my reggie very simple out of share necessarily because of the nature of my fine strands. I also have unique issues with my hair tangling at the drop of a hat regardless of the tools or methods used even detangling before I wash, pre-pooing, and washing my hair in 8 section has not alleviated the situation, what I find to be true is that less manipulations means more growth at least for me. 

I only wash my hair once a week adhering to the Cathy Howse method, which espouses finding the right balancing of moisture and protein and I've recently incooperated a bootleg version of the steam treatment into the mix because my hair loves the extra moisture. Midweek I usually co-wash as well as do a tea rinse I truly wish that I could CW more. A minimum of twice a week I also apply Castor oil to my scalp and I M&S every other day. But I always keep my hair stretched in braids and then put into a bun.


Tomorrow is CW day so I will try to take a pic of my hair in its natural state.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree fine strands require  much, much, much more tlc


----------



## Loveygram (Jul 26, 2011)

Another fine 4b checking in. I totally agree it def has diva tendancies....
Loving the inspiration I'm seeing here


----------



## ceecy29 (Jul 26, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> ceecy29 why do you think you haven't retained well since November?  Isn't Joico a mainly protein-based product?  I know we don't know the whole story, but if your ends feel dry, maybe you could benefit from more moisture?  Just my amateur assessment   Maybe some of the vets will chime in when you provide some more details....



I'm just trying something else. I've been on a moisture kick since the beginning of my journey. Washing and deep conditioning once a week; my lifestyle won't allow me add an extra co-wash or whatever mid-week. Plus I don't think my hair likes being cowashed.

I'm also realizing my strands are fine and joico/frequent protein seems to have helped quite a number of fine 4bs that I've talked to. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## ceecy29 (Jul 26, 2011)

Loveygram said:


> Another fine 4b checking in. I totally agree it def has diva tendancies....
> Loving the inspiration I'm seeing here



Loveygram well it seems like you are showing the wannabe diva who's boss with all that retention. Please share your regimen. Thanks!!!


----------



## Loveygram (Jul 26, 2011)

ceecy29 said:


> @Loveygram well it seems like you are showing the wannabe diva who's boss with all that retention. Please share your regimen. Thanks!!!


 
@ceecy29

Yeah, I probably should've changed my siggy cause the "diva" showed who's boss about 6 months ago and I'm working my way back. But it reminds me It's possible. At best it got a little past this - still in layers and was like that for a minute, then I messed up (burnt it off) and oh well... I know better now . 

Best wishes on getting your retention 

BTW my regimen is listed in my profile. Thanks for asking :blush3:


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jul 27, 2011)

So-so hair pics where I tried to capture my natural hair texture without product in it 1) Close-up of wet hair,  2)  shrinkage, 3) comparison shot of one side of my hair with shrinkage and the other side in a braid, and finally 4) close- up of todays braids.


----------



## deltagyrl (Jul 27, 2011)

All of these beautiful heads are drool worthy.

*Can someone just let me know what to do about tangles, though?* 
Should I use a denman?

When I flat iron, I have those awful, awful tangles.

Help!


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jul 28, 2011)

deltagyrl said:


> All of these beautiful heads are drool worthy.
> 
> *Can someone just let me know what to do about tangles, though?*
> Should I use a denman?
> ...



You _can_ use the Denman. They actually have a 'line' where they have brushes with teeth which are spaced further apart compared to their other brushes and lines. Denman D31 is awesome (on package it also says ideal for thick or Afro textured hair) and I love love love this Denman brush.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jul 28, 2011)

All of these times during my journey I have struggled to detangle my hair without breakage etc but I have finally managed it! I'm very pleased and happy to have found a way of detangling my hair with minimum to no snags, breaking and tangles. I can't wait to begin retaining length!


----------



## rainbowknots (Jul 28, 2011)

Your hair is so beautiful hanna_light. How long have you been natural


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jul 28, 2011)

I've been au natural for exactly 5 years.


----------



## deltagyrl (Jul 28, 2011)

KumakoXsd said:


> You _can_ use the Denman. They actually have a 'line' where they have brushes with teeth which are spaced further apart compared to their other brushes and lines. Denman D31 is awesome (on package it also says ideal for thick or Afro textured hair) and I love love love this Denman brush.



Thanks for answering.  This is what is driving me crazy.  I am retaining and I love my natural hair.  The idea of having to cut it off because of tangles is causing me to freak OUT.  erplexed

I miss my long hair...


----------



## lisajames96 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'd like to join for my 8 year old daughter. I've been on a HHJ with both my daughters and it's been a challenge for my oldest with 4b hair. Not because her hair wouldn't grow, but I wasn't trying my best to learn to take care of it. She has thin strands and medium density hair, but it has that "thick" look when it's not stretched. 
I don't put any heat on her hair anymore. I mostly keep it twisted and leave it alone. She is BelowSB now, and I want to retain as much hair as it continues to grow.
Thanks for the support thread!


----------



## ceecy29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Pics of my recent flat iron. First pic is before/shrinkage.











Time to wash it out



With my doctor and soon-to-be (Amen!) doctor friends


----------



## winona (Aug 1, 2011)

ceecy29 WOW shrinkage is beautiful.


----------



## Pharmgirl247 (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh my! I tried two strand twist. It's not a good look for me. Anyways here is a pic of the madness lol.


----------



## Valerie (Aug 5, 2011)

Love to see so many ladies with super long 4b hair, especially Coyacoy, Maracuya and Hanna Light, very good,  Looking forward to join you with my long lengths.


----------



## Imani (Aug 6, 2011)

What counts as super long? For ME personally, my hair will feel long at APL and super long at like BSL (or BSB)  and anything past that.


----------



## OndoGirl (Aug 6, 2011)

Imani said:


> What counts as super long? For ME personally, my hair will feel long at APL and super long at like BSL (or BSB)  and anything past that.



I'll take APL and couldn't nobody tell me nothing!  Heck, I'll take SL at this point.


----------



## OndoGirl (Aug 6, 2011)

:wow:  Your hair is beautiful.



hanna_light said:


> I am a 4b natural with fine hair strands checking in, anyone with find hair strands can attest to the fact that it makes your HHJ that much more difficult because they are more prone to breakage due to their very delicate nature  but  I aspire to be HL one day.


----------



## Imani (Aug 7, 2011)

OndoGirl said:


> I'll take APL and couldn't nobody tell me nothing!  Heck, I'll take SL at this point.



I felt the same way but now that I'm actually sl it doesn't feel very long at all. Its prob also bc I have layers so it still doesn't feel long. I'm thinking it will feel long by yr end once I'm full apl. When it can comfortably lay and hang down my back.

Hopefully more 4bs and esp those of us with finer hair that's hard to retain will start to see longer lengths now that there's better info on how to care for our hair. The biggest thing I had to let go was wanting to wear my hair out and straight all the time. Some folks can get away with that, but I can't.

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## bride91501 (Aug 7, 2011)

OndoGirl said:


> I'll take APL and couldn't nobody tell me nothing!  Heck, I'll take SL at this point.



When I first joined the board I used to give the virtual side-eye to any thread about hairnorexia. But it's real 

I just knew APL would feel super long to me (since my hair has never in my life been longer than NL), but now that I'm just about there, I don't feel anything lol. My new theory is that once I can easily reach around my back and pull down a piece without nearly breaking my arm, *hopefully* it'll feel long then. 

*Hopefully*


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm in for my daughter! I'll post a starting pic after I take down her cornrows Tuesday evening. You can see her puffs in my siggie. Assuming she gets 6 inches in a year she should be APL-MBL this time next year. She is currently SL.  I plan to get it braided once a month, DC with ORS replenishing pack, Scurl to moisturize/detangle. We are keeping it super simple.


----------



## bride91501 (Aug 7, 2011)

JayAnn0513 said:


> I'm in for my daughter! I'll post a starting pic after I take down her cornrows Tuesday evening. You can see her puffs in my siggie. Assuming she gets 6 inches in a year she should be APL-MBL this time next year. She is currently SL.  I plan to get it braided once a month, DC with ORS replenishing pack, Scurl to moisturize/detangle. We are keeping it super simple.



Welcome JayAnn0513 ! I didn't realize that was your daughter in your siggie....I actually thought she was a model  She's adorable! And that face she's serving?? _Spiiiiicy_ ....I LOVE spicy kids 

My youngest DD is also a type 4 with super duper fine hair, and I've taken her hair from barely SL to BSL (if she actually wore a bra lol) in the last year with a reggie similar to the one you're using for your DD, so I'll be checking for your updates 

Again, welcome!


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 7, 2011)

JayAnn0513 I thought your siggy pic was a model too! Your daughter is so pretty. 

I agree with bride91501 about hairnorexia. I'm almost BSL, but my hair feels average length. Maybe it's because I've always worn in it in a stretched, rather than straight, style.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks ladies! "Spicy" is an understatement, lol. She's a really fun kid.


----------



## Imani (Aug 8, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> *When I first joined the board I used to give the virtual side-eye to any thread about hairnorexia*. But it's real
> 
> I just knew APL would feel super long to me (since my hair has never in my life been longer than NL), but now that I'm just about there, I don't feel anything lol. My new theory is that once I can easily reach around my back and pull down a piece without nearly breaking my arm, *hopefully* it'll feel long then.
> 
> *Hopefully*



Lol, I was the EXACT same way. When I first joined, I was just like please god, just let me be healthy SL and I will be happy (I hadn't had full sl since grade school and thats when my hair was "long"). And APL seemed like a distant fairy tale fantasy. 

Then once it seemed I'd found a decent reggie and APL was starting to look like a plausible reality, I'm like, hmmm, is APL really that long So then I was like, I'll stretch my long term goal to MBL. Then I was like, heck, why not WL


----------



## toiatoya (Aug 21, 2011)

lurking...


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 21, 2011)

toiatoya said:


> lurking...



I'll be here someday xD


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 24, 2011)

yaya24 said:


> Great growth @bride91501!
> 
> *I am currently weaved up for the next 3 months*. Hopefully I am surprised with at least an inch in October.


 
EDIT*********
At the bolded...
I made it ALL of 1 month 

CURRENTLY Weave free.
Sew ins are NOT my thing.
Wigs are the best PS for me..

I will be getting senegelese twists in October


----------



## Imani (Aug 24, 2011)

^^^Be sure to post pics/details. I want some type of twists, however I am scared bc last time I had kinky twists, the synthetic extension hair made me itchy and was tangled and knotted with my real hair when I tried to take them down. Also my edges seemed a little shady. I only had them in for 4 weeks. 

The only way I'd ever do them again would be if I could find some good quality human hair and a braider I really really trusted.


----------



## ezina (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm on an indefinite stretch with intentions on going natural. I'd love to join you ladies!


----------



## JudithO (Aug 28, 2011)

Guys I'm so sick n tired my 4b hair. This is just a rant anyway... i cant do anything with it.. currently @ apl... been in cornrows n PS'ing with wigs.... i just feel really unkept with this hair... i cant wear wash n go's... hair shrinks to 2 inches even though i have 11 inches.... everyone around my family has a perm, weaves and keeps talking down on me and my hair... i just need encouraged thats all.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## nzeee (Aug 28, 2011)

judy4all said:


> Guys I'm so sick n tired my 4b hair. This is just a rant anyway... i cant do anything with it.. currently @ apl... been in cornrows n PS'ing with wigs.... i just feel really unkept with this hair... i cant wear wash n go's... hair shrinks to 2 inches even though i have 11 inches.... everyone around my family has a perm, weaves and keeps talking down on me and my hair... i just need encouraged thats all.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2



judy4all your hair looks great. love your length i can't wait until my hair gets there. i've been waiting for APL for what seems like ages! and now that you've trimmed off the heat damage you're a nice blunt APL so you're doing well. just be patient and remember our hair loves moisture so don't deprive it  hope you feel better soon. if not texlax or perm if you think you'll be happier. you're growing your hair for yourself so if you're miserable you should do anything to be happy again.

at Everybodyeverywhere up in this thread: i kinda hate the 'i hate my 4b hair' thing. why can't it be that you hate it 'when'. as in: i hate when my hair is dry. i hate when my hair shrinks... etc. it's so defeating to be all "i hate my hair for what it is". what do y'all think? do you ever hate your hair just because it's 4b?


----------



## Bublin (Aug 28, 2011)

judy4all said:


> Guys I'm so sick n tired my 4b hair. This is just a rant anyway... i cant do anything with it.. currently @ apl... been in cornrows n PS'ing with wigs.... i just feel really unkept with this hair... i cant wear wash n go's... hair shrinks to 2 inches even though i have 11 inches.... everyone around my family has a perm, weaves and keeps talking down on me and my hair... i just need encouraged thats all.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2


 
I watched one of your youtube videos and i think you have very nice, healthy looking hair and you have great length which means you must be doing something right.

Personally i think you hate your shrinkage, not that it is 4b, because not all 4b's shrink as much as your's - some do, some don't.

If i'm right then perhaps start looking into ways you can stretch your hair, including a little heat perhaps.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 28, 2011)

judy4all said:


> Guys I'm so sick n tired my 4b hair. This is just a rant anyway... i cant do anything with it.. currently @ apl... been in cornrows n PS'ing with wigs.... i just feel really unkept with this hair... i cant wear wash n go's... hair shrinks to 2 inches even though i have 11 inches.... everyone around my family has a perm, weaves and keeps talking down on me and my hair... i just need encouraged thats all.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2


 
My hair was 15 inches and still shrinks to 2-4inches.  All you have to do is blow it out.  I always blowdry or press.  Otherwise I would never get to enjoy my length.  Stretching in braids or twists never worked for me b/c my shrinkage is so extreme.  I guess if you're afraid of heat then I  can't help you.


----------



## youwillrise (Aug 28, 2011)

ya know,

ive always seen this thread, but never took a peek in. 

i like this.  i wanna join this.  fun tiiiimes.  

my current regimen:

wearing twists for 2 to 4 weeks at a time
shampooing every 2 weeks
rinsing/conditioning twice a week, with one being a dc
moisturizing with conditioner, sealing with oyin burnt sugar pomade


ultimate goal:

about 3 inches below my bra and maintain.  (will that goal stay the same once i get there?  who knows...i dont see myself growing past my waist, though) 

a picture i took yesterday for another challenge (pardon the filthy mirror):


----------



## lushcoils (Aug 28, 2011)

Heat users, how do you keep your hair healthy?


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 28, 2011)

nzeee said:


> at Everybodyeverywhere up in this thread: i kinda hate the 'i hate my 4b hair' thing. why can't it be that you hate it 'when'. as in: i hate when my hair is dry. i hate when my hair shrinks... etc. it's so defeating to be all "i hate my hair for what it is". what do y'all think? do you ever hate your hair just because it's 4b?



Dontcha know Type 4 hair looks like this:






We are all walking around looking crazy. 

judy4all  Welcome! I just perused your albums... girl your hair looks great! It's all full, thick and healthy. Watchu talkin' bout?! Have you tried stretching it, as others have stated? How do you usually wear your hair? It looks great IMO.


----------



## toiatoya (Aug 28, 2011)

"moisturizing with conditioner, sealing with oyin burnt sugar pomade"
youwillrise would u consider that "heavy sealing"? I've been wanting to try the burnt sugar pomade but wasnt sure. the only oyin product i have used was the Honey Hemp conditioner and I don't think my hair like it too much, but I've been wanting to try the pomade. anyone else know either?


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 28, 2011)

toiatoya I've heavy-sealed with Burnt Sugar Pomade and I LOVE IT. However, I may be biased. I'm an Oyin and Qhemet Junkie.


----------



## mousee09 (Aug 28, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> My hair was 15 inches and still shrinks to 2-4inches.  All you have to do is blow it out.  I always blowdry or press.  Otherwise I would never get to enjoy my length.  Stretching in braids or twists never worked for me b/c my shrinkage is so extreme.  I guess if you're afraid of heat then I  can't help you.



before you blow dry your hair do you put anything else on it first? like heat protectant? or anything that prevent for heat damage?

I am thinking of blow dry my hair too! my hair hasnt touch heat in 15 months of me being natural and i figure it time to see the real length of my hair too!


----------



## youwillrise (Aug 28, 2011)

toiatoya said:


> "moisturizing with conditioner, sealing with oyin burnt sugar pomade"
> youwillrise would u consider that "heavy sealing"? I've been wanting to try the burnt sugar pomade but wasnt sure. the only oyin product i have used was the Honey Hemp conditioner and I don't think my hair like it too much, but I've been wanting to try the pomade. anyone else know either?





i guess you can call it heavy sealing?  is heavy sealing using *a lot* of sealant or just using a sealant that is heavy or thick on it's own, but not necessarily using a lot of it...or is it both? lol

i'm heavy handed with everything anyway...so i guess either way, it's "heavy" sealing for me.  

 i was kinda iffy on it when i first started using the burnt sugar pomade because i was using it on wet hair right out of the shower and not liking how it dried.  i found that i liked it better on not so wet hair.  

one thing ive been thinking of doing that i have not done in a lonnnnng time is some kind of protein treatment.  at one point i was doing the month.5 aphogee treatment and that worked well for me...maybe i'll stop by sallys in the next few weeks and get one.


----------



## JudithO (Aug 28, 2011)

NappyNelle Bublin nzeee Thanks guys... really appreciate your encouragement because I was losing my mind... The shrinkage makes it almost impossible to do anything... I used to wear mini twists a lot in the past, but after I got major heat damage, my texture became so uneven, and my hair didn't hold twists as well. 

virtuenow Naa... I'm not scared of heat.. as long as I do it myself .. lol... anyway, blow dryers really break off my hair and dry it out... I do better stretching with braid outs, and then flat ironing. Anyway.. that was my rant of the day.. the next time you guys see me I'l prolly be cheering someone else on and "preaching" why natural hair is the way to go bla bla bla.... lol... 

Seriously though... Since I started trying to wear my hair out... ive been super frustrated sometimes, trying different products to make it work (which is unlike me, I usually just stick to a few staples)... a lot of hair has broken off (I consider them sacrifice for learning how to care for my hair.. lol) so it's really tough.... + If you have a Nigerian family like I do, they kinda look down on you cos of your hair ... there is the general notion that natural hair is rural, local, uncivilized even so changing their mentally has been tough...


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 28, 2011)

mousee09 said:


> before you blow dry your hair do you put anything else on it first? like heat protectant? or anything that prevent for heat damage?
> 
> I am thinking of blow dry my hair too! my hair hasnt touch heat in 15 months of me being natural and i figure it time to see the real length of my hair too!


 
I use Nioxin Thermal Bliss Heat protector/leave-in/detangler.  I use the tension method only sometimes; or the comb/combo.  Then I blow dry sometimes on cool.  I have really strong hair so heat damage is something I never worry about.


----------



## Imani (Aug 29, 2011)

I attempted to twist my hair for the first time. I am so style challenged. But at least now I know I have enough hair to pull it back but maybe I'll pay someone to twist it for me one day.


----------



## SND411 (Aug 29, 2011)

Imani said:


> I attempted to twist my hair for the first time. I am so style challenged. But at least now I know I have enough hair to pull it back but maybe I'll pay someone to twist it for me one day.



Imani

it looks beautiful and THICK!


----------



## lilyofthenile (Aug 29, 2011)

toiatoya said:


> "moisturizing with conditioner, sealing with oyin burnt sugar pomade"
> @youwillrise would u consider that "heavy sealing"? I've been wanting to try the burnt sugar pomade but wasnt sure. the only oyin product i have used was the Honey Hemp conditioner and I don't think my hair like it too much, but I've been wanting to try the pomade. anyone else know either?


I seal with Oyin's BSP and my hair loves it. It keeps my hair moisturised for much longer than it would be compared with using an oil to seal it. The smell is also quite nice =)


----------



## Imani (Aug 29, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Imani
> 
> it looks beautiful and *THICK*!



Its illusion. My hair isn't very thick. I got that from kimmaytube, using a banana clip horizontally to make a ponytail, it makes it look fuller.


----------



## LadyRaider (Aug 29, 2011)

judy4all Hey Judy. You do have some serious shrinkage! I don't know how you do with heat, but alll you gotta do is pull out that length occasionally and show it off. 

I am no expert, but last night I put in my leave in, some oil, some of the Living Proof straight cream, then the Nioxin thermal bliss and THEN Redken Straight 05 and blow dried my hair.  Too much? Hee hee. I don't want heat damage. 

But you need to take the risk and show those relatives that length occasionally... just to keep their mouths shut.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 3, 2011)

Decided to go on a personal twist and mini twist journey. I am committing to 1 year starting September 1, 2011.

Here is my first set:

Before:






After:


----------



## Imani (Sep 3, 2011)

^^^I was just thinking about this the other day in that "What challenges would you like to see in 2012" thread. There could be some sort of twist challenge. 

My hair is getting longer and I'm kind of burnt out on half wigs (and plus recovering from heat damage from trying to blend the front) . I'm looking at getting my hair flat ironed about 4 or 5 times a year, in spring and fall/winter. But other than that, I'm looking into twists as my staple style for the rest of this year and 2012.


----------



## lushcoils (Sep 3, 2011)

Imani, how many of inches of hair do you have in that ponytail?  It looks good to me.


----------



## Imani (Sep 3, 2011)

^^^I only measure certain parts of my hair and I have layers so its several diff lengths. But I'd guesstimate the top is maybe 11 inches, middle 9 to 9.5 and the very bottom maybe 8.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 3, 2011)

@Imani- I would ABSOLUTELY join you if you started a twist challenge for 201*2*.

I agree the boredom is setting in. I'm over wigs (for now) and I am loving the low manipulation that comes with twists.

I was on kinkykurlyqueens blog and I fell in love with her progress from twists.. so i'm officially hooked. 

I remember her twists in this youtube video:: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ushGHwmkhUk&feature=mh_lolz&list=PL325C2737BC6FC9B4

And now her hair in 2011 (May).

http://naturalsobsessed.blogspot.com/2011/05/protective-styling-with-twists.html


Talk about INSPIRATION!


----------



## Imani (Sep 3, 2011)

^^^whoa, she has alot of hair!


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 3, 2011)

Yaya, you and your hair are so pretty!  GL w/your twist journey!


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks MzSwift !! My friend,I actually cut some of the back to even out my mullet.. 
I am honestly going for Full APL 20*12 *now..


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2011)

[USER=13643 said:
			
		

> Imani[/USER];14153867]^^^I only measure certain parts of my hair and I have layers so its several diff lengths. But I'd guesstimate the top is maybe 11 inches, middle 9 to 9.5 and the very bottom maybe 8.


 
My hair grows in layers the same way. My front is 9, middle 8 and the bottom 7. Well it was this morning before I cut it. 

My middle will grow faster than my nape and grow over it.


----------



## JudithO (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm in if you guys are doing a twists challenge... I know it works for me.. My hair retained amazing when I was in twists straight for like 6 months.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2011)

[USER=298908 said:
			
		

> judy4all[/USER];14178225]*I'm in if you guys are doing a twists challenge...* I know it works for me.. My hair retained amazing when I was in twists straight for like 6 months.


 
What twists challenge? What did I miss?


----------



## JudithO (Sep 6, 2011)

lol faithVA ... You missed nothing.. A couple ladies in prior posts were talking about the possibility of a twists challenge.... 

I retained like never before when I was twisting constantly... Heat damage altered my texture some, so they don't hold up as long as they used to. I just want to cut all my hair sometimes and start all over (now that I know a style and regimen that works)... but when I think of all the trouble in the last 3 years, and how others will do anything for APL.. the urge isn't so strong anymore... 



faithVA said:


> What twists challenge? What did I miss?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2011)

judy4all said:


> I'm in if you guys are doing a twists challenge... I know it works for me.. My hair retained amazing when I was in twists straight for like 6 months.



judy4all I wore twists a few months ago and I have to agree. It really helps with retention. I may try twisting again soon.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2011)

[USER=298908 said:
			
		

> judy4all[/USER];14178303]lol @faithVA ... You missed nothing.. A couple ladies in prior posts were talking about the possibility of a twists challenge....
> 
> I retained like never before when I was twisting constantly... Heat damage altered my texture some, so they don't hold up as long as they used to. I just want to cut all my hair sometimes and start all over (now that I know a style and regimen that works)... but when I think of all the trouble in the last 3 years, and how others will do anything for APL.. the urge isn't so strong anymore...


 
I'll start a challenge in a minute . Just give me 4 people interested and its on. 

So anyone else want a Fall 2011 twist challenge?


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 7, 2011)

I use twists for retention too. It works to keep me out of my hair. I say we do it.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff (Sep 7, 2011)

I think I'm a hair junkie.

I had a really bad afternoon yesterday.  I was a wreck emotionally.

But when I woke up and was able to do a puff bun, it's like the angels were singing and God said "It was good".  

It might have taken a whole package of large hair pins to get it nice and yummy but it is worth it.  

WHOOP WHOOP!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Sep 7, 2011)

Natural twists or extension twists?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2011)

HanaKuroi said:


> Natural twists or extension twists?


 
I'm voting natural.


----------



## PaigeJessica (Sep 7, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I'll start a challenge in a minute . Just give me 4 people interested and its on.
> 
> So anyone else want a Fall 2011 twist challenge?



I'm interested!! Start the challenge  I'm twisting my hair up Friday and hope to have them in for a few weeks. Last year I did a challenge for 6 months where I kept twists in 80% of the time and my hair retained like crazy.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2011)

The Twist Challenge is open for business. 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=567715

yaya24, judy4all, NappyNelle, PaigeJessica

Let me know if I need a rule modification. Just put in what I thought would work. 5 days in/ 2 days out comes to about 80%.


----------



## greight (Sep 11, 2011)

Am I one of the few naturals that hates twists? I twisted up my hair for a good minute, but it just caused more damage. I have fragile edges and buns or twists were not helping me.

Still need to find a protective style that works. Cut off 4in and working with about 6 - 7in. Any ideas?


----------



## Imani (Sep 11, 2011)

nagawa said:


> Am I one of the few naturals that hates twists? I twisted up my hair for a good minute, but it just caused more damage. I have fragile edges and buns or twists were not helping me.
> 
> Still need to find a protective style that works. Cut off 4in and working with about 6 - 7in. Any ideas?



I wore twists for the first time the past few weeks and I see more knots bc my ends are loose. I think my hair does better in large plaits like I had it under my half wigs. I will try them again for two more weeks and see how it goes. I will prob go back to wigs for the winter tho. And just do the twists when I get burnt out on wigs.


----------



## Pooks (Sep 11, 2011)

I like the volume I get in twists but my ends tend to tangle more with them. Minibraids are what I stick to most of the time. Good luck to all the twist challenge participants, hope you get great results!

My lil update:
So following my Tangle Teezer setback and June trim, my hair is back to being BSL in the back layer. I was gonna take length check pics, but I decided to just put my hair away and focus on retaining the rest of the year. Year end reveals are more climactic, lol.

I wore twists and a couple of twistouts in the past few days before going back to my braids. When I was putting them in I had some breakage. Figure I'm overdue for a protein treatment. Aubrey's GBP which I use sometimes may not be enough... 

What natural DCs do you guys like for protein? I may have to turn mixtress when I take this set of braids down. Oh, if anyone wants tips on taking down minibraids (no hair added) check out video 45 on my channel (link is in my siggy).

HHG girls!


----------



## Imani (Sep 11, 2011)

Pooks said:


> I like the volume I get in twists but my ends tend to tangle more with them. Minibraids are what I stick to most of the time. Good luck to all the twist challenge participants, hope you get great results!
> 
> My lil update:
> So following my Tangle Teezer setback and June trim, my hair is back to being BSL in the back layer. I was gonna take length check pics, but I decided to just put my hair away and focus on retaining the rest of the year. Year end reveals are more climactic, lol.
> ...



Pooks If you are looking for something stronger than GPB, Aubreys also has a Blue Green Algae protein mask. I have yet to see it in any store and had to order it from Aubreys website.


----------



## Nonie (Sep 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I'm noticing a lot of mid shaft splits and split ends. I'm usually diligent about moisturizing daily. I slacked off on protein for a while (when I was in braids) but I started back to using Mane and Tail condish. This is seems to help.
> 
> Anyone else having issues with mid-shaft splits? How do you get them? Is there anything I can do to prevent them? Where's @Nonie?



Platinum, well bubble hair can cause them and since liquid boiling in hair is the cause, I've even stopped DCing with heat. I suppose products that call for it are made in such a way that there's no danger for that...but I do wonder if when we don't follow directions of a product and assume all DCs must use heat, if we don't raise the temperature of conditioner that has penetrated our strands to a point where bubbles form and the hair swells and splits. 

I also believe brushes can cause them. I mean, the bristles of brushes are staggered in such a way that while some do go between strands, others just rake over your hair in a way that makes me think of nails on a blackboard. Create that friction enough times and you tear at the cuticle and weaken the length.

Lastly, I think direct heat can cause them like from straightening or blowdrying--probably from bubble hair since moisturized hair has internal moisture that can heat up and form bubbles.


----------



## Pooks (Sep 11, 2011)

Imani said:


> Pooks If you are looking for something stronger than GPB, Aubreys also has a Blue Green Algae protein mask. I have yet to see it in any store and had to order it from Aubreys website.



Imani - Totally forgot about that product! Been absent from the boards for a while. Thanks for the reminder, I'll look into it.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 12, 2011)

Saw this picture on Tumblr, and thought it could serve as inspiration for us 'soldiers'. lol







I believe this is the original source of the picture.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> Saw this picture on Tumblr, and thought it could serve as inspiration for us 'soldiers'. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is the original source of the picture.


 
That's oh my hair right there.  I said oh my and then it took my breath away


----------



## Successfulmiss (Sep 12, 2011)

My most recent 4B pics are available in my avatar and siggy 

This is where I came from:






I was here about Nov 2010

faithVA


----------



## Pharmgirl247 (Sep 13, 2011)

My hair straight out if my protective style. I had to run out and buy some leave in conditioner.


----------



## Carmelella (Sep 13, 2011)

judy4all said:


> Guys I'm so sick n tired my 4b hair. This is just a rant anyway... i cant do anything with it.. currently @ apl... been in cornrows n PS'ing with wigs.... i just feel really unkept with this hair... i cant wear wash n go's... hair shrinks to 2 inches even though i have 11 inches.... everyone around my family has a perm, weaves and keeps talking down on me and my hair... i just need encouraged thats all.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2


 
maybe you should wash and dry your hair in braids so that you have a nice stretch when its all dry.  my hair loves to shrink too much for me to just braid it, so i use the "ouchless" hair ties, about 10 of them and then braid the ends.  then when done washing you can pull on the braid using the tension method to dry with a blow dryer or just air dry everything.  Maybe a good oil will give you some sheen,.. i don't use oils rigt now but people tend to like grapeseed oil.  good luck!


----------



## seventiesbaby (Sep 13, 2011)

I would love to join. Im fresh out the gate with a big big chop (shaved)....my goal is big dense curls and coils. this is my second attempt at natural hair. If you take a look at my fotki, you can see a pic of my first attempt.

I really dont have a regime..I just do when I get ready, but I "do" daily. 
Im using megatek and minoval, JBCO as growth aids. Mizani h20 nightime and True Textures by Mizani..
I style with Shea Moisture Curl Smoothie (THE TRUTH)!!

I think I will be buying more Shea Moisture products. My hair likes. 
Im protein sensative so a few times a week I will use Infusium 23 or Roux, but thats it.
I love to baggy. Im a hot head so I see steam in the bag in a few minutes. But I only baggy after a wash, I started to get a pimple or two on my scalp.
I wash twice a week at the most. Right now Im using up all my poos in my stash and that ranges from old school Donnies to Hello /Hydration. But I plan on trying the Shea Moisture line for a month.

well I think that about sums me up.
Hello all...


----------



## Pharmgirl247 (Sep 13, 2011)

Stay encouraged! I get the same thing done to me but my hair isn't apl like yours. I slick my hair down with gel under my wigs. Maybe a weave will take your mind off of your hair. A break is always good. Here is a pic of my hair slicked down and ready fir my wig lol


----------



## Meritamen (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello, ladies!
It's about time that I join and be counted in the 4B army.


> Please post your current reggie, your ultimate super-long hair goal, and starting and current pics, if you have them. Feel free to share your "relaxed to natural" story too....those are always fun to read


*Regimen:*
My regimen is going to change a bit since I now workout 5-6 days per week and have become bored with wigs but here is what I did during my first year:


Do a pre-treatment with coconut oil or a coconut oil based mix the night before I was going to shampoo.
Wash, condition, detangle, moisturize, seal, and cornrow my hair all on the same day. Always allow the hair to air dry.
Wear my wig for the week, remembering to mist my hair with a little water followed by a cream moisturizer and oil to seal. Then at the end of the week the process would start over again.
Sometimes I would do protein treatments or deep condition but I wasn't consistent with either of those steps.

*My hair goal:* 
Right now I'm making my way to APL but my first major goal is BSL hair. That to me is the begins of long hair. My ultimate goal is TBL.

*Starting and Current Pictures:*
And now it's time for pictures. My last length check, two days ago, proved to be unsuccessful but I did get some ok photos of my braid-out which looked pretty good. 
1st: Taken Dec 2009 - My hair after a trim back in the relaxed hair days.
2nd: Taken Dec 2, 2010 - A few weeks after my BC at NL.
3rd/4th: Taken Sep 11, 2011 - My day old braid-out.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Sep 14, 2011)

Just posted a thread of my bantu out on my blown out hair thought I would share here as well btw that pic of Fatou, from he BGLH feature is the reason I decided to blowdry my hair in the first place. 






More pics in this thread


----------



## toiatoya (Sep 14, 2011)

Stepiphanie said:


> Just posted a thread of my bantu out on my blown out hair thought I would share here as well btw that pic of Fatou, from he BGLH feature is the reason I decided to blowdry my hair in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhhh this is <3!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## Imani (Sep 24, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> Hello, ladies!
> It's about time that I join and be counted in the 4B army.
> *Regimen:*
> My regimen is going to change a bit since I now workout 5-6 days per week and have become bored with wigs but here is what I did during my first year:
> ...



Ravengirl ur reggie sounds almost exactly like mine except I use evoo to prepoo. And I detangle w the evoo and water before I shampoo. I plait instead of cornrow under my wigs bc I don't know how to. I need to learn tho bc as my hair gets thicker and longer its hard to get it to lay flat. 

I'm tired of wigs too, even tho they've really helped my progress. I just recently tried twists which was time consuming. Not sure if they will be a staple style but def something I will do occassionally esp in the warm months.

I used to think apl would be long. But now I'm also thinking it may not really seem long til bsl. 

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## Meritamen (Sep 24, 2011)

Imani said:


> @Ravengirl ur reggie sounds almost exactly like mine except I use evoo to prepoo. And I detangle w the evoo and water before I shampoo. I plait instead of cornrow under my wigs bc I don't know how to. I need to learn tho bc as my hair gets thicker and longer its hard to get it to lay flat.
> 
> I'm tired of wigs too, even tho they've really helped my progress. I just recently tried twists which was time consuming. Not sure if they will be a staple style but def something I will do occassionally esp in the warm months.
> 
> ...


Looks like we are on the same wave length with keeping it simple. I did the braid-outs for almost a month before going back to wigs. It was fun to have a nice long break after a year plus of protective styling but the daily maintenance became too much.
I feel the same way about reaching APL compared to BSL. It will be great to reach but reaching BSL is a bigger deal to me. It would prove that my efforts were worth while.


----------



## Imani (Sep 24, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> Looks like we are on the same wave length with keeping it simple. I did the braid-outs for almost a month before going back to wigs. It was fun to have a nice long break after a year plus of protective styling but the daily maintenance became too much.
> I feel the same way about reaching APL compared to BSL. It will be great to reach but reaching BSL is a bigger deal to me. It would prove that my efforts were worth while.



I've never been apl so it will def be a big deal for me, that's when I will feel like its all been worthwhile. But it just seems as I get closer to it, it doesn't feel as long as I thought it would so I'm thinking bsl is when it'll feel long. Plus I have layers so I think that's what makes it not feel like its long. Maybe I just have hair anorexia, lol. 

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## thefineprint (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh count me in! I'm marking my place for BSL...somewhere around 2014 I hope!  My latest pic is in my siggy


----------



## OndoGirl (Sep 24, 2011)

thefineprint said:


> Oh count me in! I'm marking my place for BSL...somewhere around 2014 I hope!  My latest pic is in my siggy



Your hair is to die for...


----------



## Imani (Sep 26, 2011)

I think my hair is finally longer than its ever been before in my life! I'm close to apl, should make it end of this year. I'm sooo excited and feel I've finally found methods that work. I got most of my reggie from kimmaytube. Her hair is looser than mine but has other similar properties. 

 My hair was very close to this lenth about 11 yrs ago in high school when I was relaxed and growing out a bob haircut. It stayed that long for like one semester, I was getting flat wraps (w that wrap and tap setting lotion) and rarely put direct heat on it just wrapped it with a little hot six oil.  And then flat irons and microbraids became popular and it was downhill frm there. 

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 26, 2011)

Stepiphanie said:


> Just posted a thread of my bantu out on my blown out hair thought I would share here as well btw that pic of Fatou, from he BGLH feature is the reason I decided to blowdry my hair in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is beautiful!


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Imani (Sep 27, 2011)

How is everyone detangling? Before or after u shampoo? Wet, damp, in the shower, etc?

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Sep 27, 2011)

HI! I guess I am part of the Army.

Been natural since 1998... ( when it wasn't so cool...lol)

I use:


For shampoo - Etae
For conditioners

Oyin Honey Hemp conditioner
Nature's Gate Original Conditioner

Lots of coconut oil
lots of Aloe vera Juice and Gel.

and Castor oil.

I usually braid it and go. Cornrows... or individual braids without extensions.

I always Detangle with my Denman.

That's it!


Hair is thriving!


----------



## SkySurfer (Oct 18, 2011)

let me enlist lol, currently  past cbl heading for apl, ultimate goal is waist length, will add more later

ETA: So right now I am quite close to APL
I think I can graze it by my birthday by the end of december. My phone and camera are acting dumb so I can't get pics for a while, but soon guys! 

I currently have in senegalese twists, they're up in a bun 'cos i'm paranoid about my ends even in extensions!

I'm cowashing 3 to 4 times a week, and i shampoo every 2 to 3 weeks.

My hair thrives in these twists, so I also joined the 2012 bootcamp challenge for the crown and glory method.

Let's do this!!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 18, 2011)

I BCed last weekend so I can finally join  My ultimate goal is MBL..........or maybe WL.  I am using braids with extensions as my low-mani, protective style. It works for me, esp with my regular gym attendance. I have never been past SL so I am excited to see how far this 'fro can go!


----------



## mallysmommy (Nov 10, 2011)

hope everyone is still one this and are achieving their goals. Ive never been past cbl/sl and would just be happy with any healthy growth lol cant wait!


----------



## Meritamen (Nov 10, 2011)

Imani said:


> How is everyone detangling? Before or after u shampoo? Wet, damp, in the shower, etc?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


It depends on how tangled my hair is. If it is super tangled (which almost never happens) I will lightly detangle before I wash my hair with a wide tooth comb. Usually, I just detangle in the shower after shampooing with lots of conditioner in my hair. Or right out of the shower with moisturizer and oil in my hair. I always detangle my hair when it is damp and lubricated with some form of product with my fingers and comb (and sometimes modified Denman D31.)



mallysmommy said:


> hope everyone is still one this and are  achieving their goals. Ive never been past cbl/sl and would just be  happy with any healthy growth lol cant wait!


Hi, mallysmommy!  Don't think I have seen you around here before. Just wanted to say hello and welcome to the board first. I can personally say that you came to the right place to learn about haircare.  I also struggled with growing my hair so it can be challenging at first but trust and believe that you will see results once you figure out what works for you. Good luck!


----------



## lisajames96 (Nov 10, 2011)

mallysmommy said:


> hope everyone is still one this and are achieving their goals. Ive never been past cbl/sl and would just be happy with any healthy growth lol cant wait!


My girls' hair is doing well. I have to wash both heads this weekend. Hope to take pictures.


----------



## MeloD (Nov 11, 2011)

I am a 4b and completely new to this whole transition (about a month). Prior to that, I was wearing my hair loose and it was very dry. In 2009 I had it cut in a Halle Berry-esque style and it is now at collar bone length. I feel that if it has grown a basic amount while being cared for somewhat properly (as well as stretching relaxers for unnecesarily long amounts of time),  yet worn dry and loose, it will benefit from this whole process. My transition started with me searching ways to grow my hair longer on the web. The result has been astounding for me...all of the information has been overwhelming! But I have learned a lot and have completely transformed the texture and maintence of my hair in the past 30 days due to moisure, sealing, nightly baggying and keeping the manipulation low (this was the hardest because I'm a combed-straight, relaxed, flat-ironed kind of girl...WAS). I actually discovered many of you beautiful ladies on this exact forum with long, beautiful waves and I was hooked. I am now committed to transitioning to be 100% natural, with my last relaxer having been October of this year. I am ready to be in your army!
Now this is where I have a very important question:
In one of these threads, I saw a comment where a girl with beautifully transitioning hair stated that length was her main concern, health second. I feel that way, which is why I refuse to cut the length...however I am concerned about the way it will look after a few months. I'm not sure how I'll feel about having 12-14 inches of relaxed hair beneath the natural hair. Does anyone recommend this, or have any tips/pics?


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Nov 11, 2011)

great thread!! subbing


----------



## natieya (Nov 16, 2011)

Sign me up! I am APL when flat ironed.  All natural, 4b (with small patch of 4a in the front).  I need to update with pics.  I'll see if I can do that soon.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 26, 2011)

BUMP! How is everyone doing?


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have been a bad, bad OP  Thanks NappyNelly for bumping the thread girly.

I'm pretty much just coasting along with my reggie...desperately trying to reach my goal of grazing BSB by Dec 31. We'll see. I'm in hyper PS mode until then lol.

I've also decided to begin using stronger proteins in my regimen. I'm starting by mix an egg into my regular light PT.  I think I'll do this once/month. Weekly, I'm going to start mixing a little Joico DC into my weekly moisturizing DC.

Anywho, enough about me lol. How is everyone else doing? Any reggie changes? Anyone meet their year end goals early? Any setbacks we can learn from?


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Nov 26, 2011)

hey all. knowing that i retain length best in twists/updos i'm trying to wear my hair in twists and protective updos for a year or at least the next 6 months. I'm going to give myself 2-3 days "off" for a braid out max each month but NO heat. oh the twists will generally be medium sized (about 40 total) and i will do them when i wash every 2 weeks. i get bored but from experience this method equals guaranteed retention. 

My reason: i'm trying to make MBL by Valentine's Day (longest layer) and full MBL by the summer.


----------



## Zedster (Nov 28, 2011)

I've changed my regimen, since protective styling, steaming, and weekly washing was still leaving my hair with split ends and and middles…I talked to a classmate of mine who's got beautiful long hair and asked what she did. She said cowashes daily (or every other day, I forget) with basic drugstore conditioner. I'm going to try washing more regularly and hope that'll make a difference.

I'm still (and always have been) no longer than SL…would like to make it past my shoulders at least once in my life


----------



## Maracujá (Nov 29, 2011)

I need to stop neglecting my hair like this or I will regret it in the end. Ugh.


----------



## 3CurlyQs (Nov 29, 2011)

I currently have my hair twisted up in extensions. I'm trying to keep on top of my moisturizing and oiling it every other day so when I take these out, my hair isn't as dry as it usually is.
 I spray it with a watered down suave conditioner and oil it w/olive and coconut oil. Am I doing enough or too much? What do you all think? Should I use something else?
Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using T-Mobile G1


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 29, 2011)

Zedster -can you post some pics of your hair? What is your current regimen?


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 29, 2011)

3CurlyQs said:


> I currently have my hair twisted up in extensions. I'm trying to keep on top of my moisturizing and oiling it every other day so when I take these out, my hair isn't as dry as it usually is.
> I spray it with a watered down suave conditioner and oil it w/olive and coconut oil. Am I doing enough or too much? What do you all think? Should I use something else?
> Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using T-Mobile G1


 
Hey @3CurlyQs - you definitely sound like you're on top of monitoring your hair to prevent it from drying out in the braids, so that's good. If you normally use watered-down suave condish as your moisturizer, I'd say you're probably ok to continue using it while you're braided up. Just be mindful of potential build-up while you're in the braids. 

I'm not a big shampoo-er, but just to be safe, I'd probably do a clarifying condition wash once/week or every two weeks. Maybe you could use a non-SLS shampoo or a moisturizing shampoo of some kind if you prefer those.

I keep my hair braided up for 4 (sometimes 5) weeks at a time, and it's sometimes hard to monitor how effective my products are being on my hair since it's braided and tucked away. One thing I've started doing over the last couple of months is leaving a tiny patch of hair loose (like maybe 1/4" wide?), so I can use it to monitor my moisture and protein levels, as well as build-up.  Maybe this could work for you too.

HTH


----------



## lisajames96 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
My daughter wanted to show her hairstyle from yesterday. She did it herself using shea butter. There's already some product on her hair and this is an OLDDDD twistout  . Don't mind those parts, she's olny 8. I let them do their hair sometimes so they will like their hair and not feel it is bad or a pain to deal with. take care.













ETA: She wanted yall to see one from the front  and I don't have the sw to blur her face, but here goes.


----------



## Honi (Dec 5, 2011)

I am really happy with my dominican conditioner find. I thought Aussie moist was the only condish that worked on her hair but Baba de Caracol has replaced it. Her hair is soooo soft after use and had a sheen after rinse out that I have never noticed. The results seem to be consistent so far *crosses fangas*.

I'mma need a vat of this stuff.


----------



## temfash (Dec 5, 2011)

lisajames96 seems like you have a budding hairstylist on your hands LOL. Your daughter is adorable.


----------



## SimJam (Dec 5, 2011)

thats a pretty nice syle !!!!
and I agree your daughter is quite cute I love that she's into showing off her hair styling skills


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 5, 2011)

I haven't posted in here in a looong time!

[Hair] life gets a little boring when you are in a long term PS.

This friday makes 8 weeks in my senegalese twists.

12 weeks will be here soon enough.


----------



## BrandNew (Dec 5, 2011)

How did I miss this? I'm a 4B natural going on 3 years. 

ETA a pic of my hair when I straightened earlier this year for the first time since I've been natural.


----------



## nzeee (Dec 5, 2011)

aaaawwwwww!!!! lisajames96

your daughter is all kinds of adorbs  and what lush hair she has  glad she's getting some training now. i always hear people say once they started taking care of their own hair it went to hell and they lost their childhood length. i'm glad she's getting a little training in now so when she is fully in charge she won't be getting all crazy.


----------



## nzeee (Dec 5, 2011)

hullo all!!! i haven't posted in here since... i started my HJ. mostly cuz i've been depressed about my hair and its non-growing ways. after reading so many stories of what i considered quick growth i was convinced everybody on the site just grew their hair really fast and all you needed was some good solid exposure to great info and good products  .

BOY WAS I WRONG!!  Between the constant search for my HG products (believe me... having MORE money _does not help!!!_. i spent sooooo much so much so much money on products on weaves i would remove after 2-3 weeks (i can admit now i just can't do weaves); on 100% human natural kinky wigs imported from china and seriously i feel like i tried almost everything (except 'the potion'  and other growth aides).

but after these 14mths it's great to finally be able to say i'm actually really super duper happy w/ my hairs. they are happy w/ me too it seems. I don't totally understand all their ways yet but i'm APL at the nape which is the milestone i've been waiting for. it's not long enough for me to wear out yet but in another year i'll get there. i am always in a wig in public btw.

anyhoo, that's a lot of talk to say don't give up team B  We'll alllll get there


----------



## nzeee (Dec 5, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> I have been a bad, bad OP  Thanks NappyNelly for bumping the thread girly.
> 
> I'm pretty much just coasting along with my reggie...desperately trying to reach my goal of grazing BSB by Dec 31. We'll see. I'm in hyper PS mode until then lol.
> 
> ...



welcome back bride 

i forgot about this thread for a minute as well.  

here's a setback for you: mini twists. holy mother of joseph!! holy sh!t on a stick! i almost cried taking those buggers out and i only had them in for 2wks. regular co-wash + mini-twists + ocean is just not a good combo for me. don't know how anyone else can learn from that tho  but it should be said... mini-twists are for e'rybody


----------



## lisajames96 (Dec 5, 2011)

temfash said:


> @lisajames96 seems like you have a budding hairstylist on your hands LOL. Your daughter is adorable.





SimJam said:


> thats a pretty nice syle !!!!
> and I agree your daughter is quite cute I love that she's into showing off her hair styling skills





nzeee said:


> aaaawwwwww!!!! @lisajames96
> 
> your daughter is all kinds of adorbs  and what lush hair she has  glad she's getting some training now. i always hear people say once they started taking care of their own hair it went to hell and they lost their childhood length. i'm glad she's getting a little training in now so when she is fully in charge she won't be getting all crazy.



Thanks everyone. My daughter was happy to read the replies. I have a 7 year old too with some type of 4b/4a hair. Now she has caught the photo bug. We'll see about getting some pics of her hair. I really hope they always appreciate their hair texture. I already struggle a little with them wanting it to "hang"(twistouts/braidouts)...but in order to grow it, I must keep it in PS most of the time.


----------



## Zedster (Dec 9, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Zedster -can you post some pics of your hair? What is your current regimen?


bride91501:
I wish I read this before I washed my hair the other day…I would have taken pics before I twisted it up. (For some reason I don't get email notification when someone mentions me, so I have to remember to check the forum)

My regimen was previously: weekly henna or oil treatment (Nupur henna mix, left in for 6+ hours), wash, and seal with shea butter and/or castor, depending on what was within reach, twist it up into big sections, and cover it up. Like I said, I talked to the lady at my school with beautiful long hair and she said she frequently cowashes, so I think my hair might need more washing for growth. I've been covering my hair/low manipulation for about a year now, which I thought would help make it grow…

Now, I'm trying to (remember to) do an ACV rinse 2-3 times a week, and the GHE about 3 nights a week. I still use castor oil or shea butter, mostly on my ends and rub it around. Still twist it up and cover it. I wrap it up when I sleep, too.

All my life, my hair has never grown beyond SL, give or take an inch. There is a huge section smack in the middle of my head with a very weird texture—it's much more fragile, rough, and prone to tangling than the rest of my head. It's also about 50% shorter, so when I straighten it, it doesn't reach down to my shoulders. I also noticed that I have spilt ends and gaps/splits near the ends. erplexed


----------



## melisandre (Dec 10, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> Saw this picture on Tumblr, and thought it could serve as inspiration for us 'soldiers'. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa! I'm over here:


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 10, 2011)

Still hoping to make the Army - Special Forces. (BSL)  

Here is some more Type 4 hair inspiration from Larry.
















I've asked for his regimen; if he responds today, I'll update this post with the information. 

I'll be wearing an 'out' style next week, so I'll be able to update further with pictures. Unfortunately, my update won't be as impressive as his.


----------



## chitowngal330 (Dec 10, 2011)

subscribing


----------



## Platinum (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm thinking about adding some color to my hair. I haven't decided which brand or exactly what color. I'm leaning toward honey blonde by Dark & Lovely or perhaps a light brown. This will be the first time I will add color since I become natural. I'm a little nervous about doing this because I don't want it too light. I've henna'd in the past but henna isn't going to give me the results I'm looking for.

Is anyone using hair dyes? If so, what color and brand are you using?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## anon123 (Dec 21, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> Saw this picture on Tumblr, and thought it could serve as inspiration for us 'soldiers'. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will be on this *tomorrow*!  Thanks!


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Dec 27, 2011)

Been Natural since Sept 2007.
First set of pics taken in 2010
Second set taken dec 2011


----------



## Platinum (Dec 27, 2011)

I bought the hair color but I haven't used it yet. I'm afraid that it won't turn out the way I want it to. Anyway, I'm going to get serious about Ayurveda again and I'll probably start using MN again. I'm looking for serious growth and retention in 2012!


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Dec 27, 2011)

new to this thread! 10 months natural here are a few pics of my hair history.

first pic is relaxed to natural
2nd pic was right after bc wash n go
3rd pic was taken in Nov a puff of a twist out
4th  pic is my first blowout in dec


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 27, 2011)

ahhh i'm still trying to grow myself to "super long"

here's a picture from today (december 27, 2011)...just the back of my hair hits this part of my body...not the sides or the front...but oh, they'll get there, too...


----------



## Stepiphanie (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey ladies, haven't checked in in a little while, I'm still very much a soldier on the mission though  Here are some pic of my hair in the last 2 months, the last one is from my length check last week, and it looks like I hit APL!! So on to BSB I move. Hope you ladies are doing well with your journeys/mission.


----------



## Zedster (Dec 30, 2011)

Stepiphanie said:


> Hey ladies, haven't checked in in a little while, I'm still very much a soldier on the mission though  Here are some pic of my hair in the last 2 months, the last one is from my length check last week, and it looks like I hit APL!! So on to BSB I move. Hope you ladies are doing well with your journeys/mission.



You're definitely my hair inspiration!


----------



## BrandNew (Dec 30, 2011)

What deep conditioners are you ladies using?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2011)

BrandNew said:


> What deep conditioners are you ladies using?


 
I am switching between various AO conditioners. I am using AO Blue Chamomile, White Camellia and GPB. Eventually I will narrow it down to 1 or 2 but still deciding which one I like better.


----------



## bride91501 (Dec 30, 2011)

BrandNew said:


> What deep conditioners are you ladies using?


 
I use a cheapie carrot oil cholesterol DC from the BSS.  I can't remember the name, but you know the one I mean....it's orange, costs like $3 or $4?   Yeah, that one lol.  

It works really well and the ingredients aren't offensive.  I mix in a little castor oil, and recently, a bit of Joico DC for a boost of protein.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 30, 2011)

BrandNew said:


> What deep conditioners are you ladies using?



I use only aubrey organics conditioners - hsr, gpb & wc.


----------



## BrandNew (Dec 30, 2011)

I need to get some AO conditioners  my hair just feels so dry lately. I'm thinking I need to up my deep conditioning.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2011)

BrandNew said:


> What deep conditioners are you ladies using?



I switch between Queen Helene Super Cholesterol and AO Honeysuckle Rose.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Stepiphanie (Dec 30, 2011)

My DCs are HSR, KBB hair masque and Biolage Hydrating Balm. Just ordered a new one from Original Moxie that has a lot of Ayurveda ingredients, so I'm excited to try that.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 30, 2011)

BrandNew said:


> I need to get some AO conditioners  my hair just feels so dry lately. I'm thinking I need to up my deep conditioning.



Do it! Do it!

I also use AO HSR & GPB and Giovanni Smooth as Silk. I steam with them.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 30, 2011)

I LOVE AOHSR and AOGPB


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 3, 2012)

Happy New Year ladies!!


----------



## rainbowknots (Jan 8, 2012)

I guess I can officially join now . My hair is super short though


----------



## Funmiloves (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello ladies, I'd like to join  

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jan 9, 2012)

after watching the new vid of Laila(fusion of cultures) i've understand that i will have to achieve APL on the front, and side for having a real big *** afro ! i'm only apl in the back. so APL in the front and side are my new goal.


----------



## Harina (Jan 9, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> I LOVE AOHSR and AOGPB



I want to start loving these, but I can't get with the price just yet.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 11, 2012)

This weeks hair pics (second pic is on blown out hair)

Mondays week old twistout-- pinned up







Todays work big bun


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 11, 2012)

I can't wait to add my photo to this thread!!  yaya That bun!! :drool


----------



## melisandre (Jan 12, 2012)

yaya24

Gorgeous hair!


----------



## Funmiloves (Jan 26, 2012)

I finally took off my weave, I'm not sure what to do next - the choice is crochet braids or weave it up again...
Anyway - attached are some pics of my 2012 starting length


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 26, 2012)

*I'm officially claimed MBL. ​*
*January 2010*






*January 2012 *











*
(the top of the brown belts marks my natural waist line)*

*Next stop: waist length*


----------



## Funmiloves (Jan 28, 2012)

^^^
Congrats LovelyNaps26


----------



## mylene (Jan 29, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> Saw this picture on Tumblr, and thought it could serve as inspiration for us 'soldiers'. lol
> 
> I believe this is the original source of the picture.



This is french blogger Fatou. Her hair is AMAZING! Just an inspiration. 
Her blog is all in French but anyway here you go: www.blackbeautybag.com


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey ladies just wanted to share some pics of my hair this so far this year.
The first pic is a my hair blown out after my last trim.
2nd is my wet hair fresh after a wash
Lastly this is of a pic of my "poetic justice braids"

I plan on keeping the brands in for about 4-6 weeks(I'm sure I could go longer if I wanted to but I get bored easily and since I didn't them myself it's not like I'm wasting much money).

 Each day I spray it with a mixture of water, aloe Vera juice, grapeseed oil, and tea tree oil.

If need I will go over that with some coconut oil( I usually only do this every few days)

Every two weeks I co-wash my hair with a moisturizing conditioner. ( if I feel like my scalp needs cleaned I use acv and water mixed in a spray bottle and apply it directly to my scalp. I only shampoo once every 4 weeks so I don't do this unless I absolutely need it.)

At night I sleep on a satin pillow case.

That's about it!

HTH


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Feb 6, 2012)

QUEENJAMES231 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies just wanted to share some pics of my hair this so far this year.
> The first pic is a my hair blown out after my last trim.
> 2nd is my wet hair fresh after a wash
> Lastly this is of a pic of my "poetic justice braids"
> ...



Eta
I typed this on my iPad please excuse the typos and sideways pics, I'm not sure how to fix it


----------



## transitioning? (Feb 7, 2012)

This maybe a dumb question but how do u ladies remove all shed hair? Especially those of you who only finger comb?


----------



## transitioning? (Feb 7, 2012)

BrandNew said:
			
		

> What deep conditioners are you ladies using?



I use miss Jessie deep treatment


----------



## lilyofthenile (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm still super amazed at our shrinkage!!! It's really beautiful but bittersweet in some cases =/


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Feb 10, 2012)

took a break from personal no heat challenge for Valentine's day weekend and did a blow out for the first time since October. I was pleasantly surprised. I'm pretty sure i've retained everything.   Low manipulation protective styling will be my ticket to waist length this year. This fro will be in mini twists by the end of next week


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 10, 2012)

^^^^   O.M.GEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2012)

transitioning? said:


> This maybe a dumb question but how do u ladies remove all shed hair? Especially those of you who only finger comb?


 

I try to remove a lot of shed hair while I am taking down my twists by just sliding the hair between my thumb and index finger. Then I put my hair into 4 sections and rinse my hair in the shower. I let the water run through each section then I take both hands and pull the hair through each section. That gets most of it out. Then I finger detangle in the shower to get the rest.

I don't get all of the shed hairs out when I do this but I get out enough to prevent my hair from tangling. I remove the rest while applying shampoo or conditioner.


----------



## transitioning? (Feb 13, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I try to remove a lot of shed hair while I am taking down my twists by just sliding the hair between my thumb and index finger. Then I put my hair into 4 sections and rinse my hair in the shower. I let the water run through each section then I take both hands and pull the hair through each section. That gets most of it out. Then I finger detangle in the shower to get the rest.
> 
> I don't get all of the shed hairs out when I do this but I get out enough to prevent my hair from tangling. I remove the rest while applying shampoo or conditioner.



Thanks for the response! I will try that out tonight


----------



## yodie (Feb 13, 2012)

Seems like our hair (4a/b) does better when its left alone. I'm finally coming to this conclusion after many years on this board. As of last month I stopped going to the salon. My hair has just about split all the way up the shaft and I have no one thing to blame it on. Now I'm going back to what has worked for me. I'm wigging in for the next 2 yrs. Simple wash, dc, and flat twists with a hair butter. Id love to experiment with hair butters, but I'm over paying for shipping costs. So, keeping it simple with my wig and nuturing my hair for the next 2 yrs. I don't ever want to go back to heavy heat styling again.


----------



## lushcoils (Feb 14, 2012)

^^^
Yup, I'm on that leave it alone for at least 2 years reggie as well.


----------



## transitioning? (Feb 15, 2012)

lushcoils said:
			
		

> ^^^
> Yup, I'm on that leave it alone for at least 2 years reggie as well.



Oh gosh. How can u guys commit to a reggie for two years. I can barely commit for a month. Lol


----------



## lushcoils (Feb 15, 2012)

transitioning? said:


> Oh gosh. How can u guys commit to a reggie for two years. I can barely commit for a month. Lol



transitioning?
Girl, look in the pics in post #630. 


I want that..... NOW!!! 

1. The long-term goal (having long hair ASAP) is what keeps me going. 

2. If I want big hair like that, I personally have to hide my hair for some time. 

3. I do wear my hair out at least once a month or two for a couple of days then put it back up. 

4. I think it helps that I wear twist extensions also, and I can style those in a variety of ways to keep from getting bored. 

5. Seeing progress after hiding my hair also keeps me going.  HTH.


----------



## manter26 (Mar 19, 2012)

Anyone doing mini or micro twists on 4B/C hair? I'm thinking about doing them on my niece but I don't want her ends to lock up. Pics too if you have them.


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 19, 2012)

@manter26-- I love mini twists. I just started playing w/ them this past summer, and plan on doing them again this summer.

I had no damage.

Sorry for the huge pics 

Last Summer::


----------



## manter26 (Mar 19, 2012)

Those are beautiful yaya24 !!! Now I have to get the glue out of my niece's hair  and see if she'll sit still for these. 

How long do you keep them in for?


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 19, 2012)

@manter26-- THANKS! 

If I remember correctly, I would keep them in for 2-3 weeks.
During that time I would cowash maybe 1x week and save the shampoo and DC for when I took them down.


----------



## Imani (Mar 19, 2012)

Still hoping to be super long. Or at least "long" sometime soon. Long for me is APL, which is where I hope to be when I do my length check in a month. Super excited and nervous. APL is THE length for me.  Thats when my hair will be undeniably longer than its ever been and when I will feel like I have long hair (unless I develop hair anorexia)

I keep seeing split ends. I've come to the conclusion that I def need to trim more. I think I'm going to get my hair straightened every 3 months to get my ends clipped. No matter how careful I am, my ends still split if I go to long. For the most part they are at the very ends so not going up my hair shaft. 

I just have to find someone up here I trust to straighten my hair or either try to schedule my visits home near that schedule. Everytime I try to do it myself, it ends up doing more harm that good, so thats out the question.


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 20, 2012)

My hair without any products in it just after a wash. Figured I'd share.
Did a pretreatment with coconut oil, almond oil, and some Suave Natural Coconut conditioner the night before. Shampooed with Nature's Gate Tea Tree shampoo and conditioned a mixture of conditioner because I'm trying to get rid of stuff - CurlySexyHair conditioner, Roux porosity control, and the last of my Giovanni Smooth as Silk conditioner. I had not detangled my hair at all yet when I took these pictures so this is my unaltered hair pattern.
I love how shiny it is even without the help of oils. I really thought my hair only had sheen because of that but looks like it finally has a healthy sheen of its own.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm still hoping to join the army.  I hope to be full MBL by the fall; I'm going to continue to protective style and maintain my moisture/protein balance.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 19, 2012)

This thread doesn't get much love, so bumping it up.

I would love to be part of this army. Just have to get my hair to cooperate.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 23, 2012)

Just adding some Army inspiration by way of Yaya:


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Apr 24, 2012)

Here is some shrinkage inspiration. Seriously, I don't think I ever need to cut my hair. I can simply add water and BAM...a 10 inch hair cut

*March 2012-- Wash n' Go (1st one in years)*








*April 2012 (bantu knot out on blown out hair)*


----------



## Honi (Apr 24, 2012)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> Here is some shrinkage inspiration. Seriously, I don't think I ever need to cut my hair. I can simply add water and BAM...a 10 inch hair cut
> 
> *March 2012-- Wash n' Go (1st one in years)*
> 
> ...



LovelyNaps26  I think that is the prettiest WNG on 4 b hair i've ever seen. I wonder if I could do that on my daughters hair. How did you do that? Names of products and technique too....please and thank you


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 24, 2012)

LovelyNaps26  No fair!!!   HoniB Your baby's hair!!!  

(I'm just leaking from all over my face lol)


----------



## SkySurfer (Apr 24, 2012)

My bottom layers are at APL, but I want FULL APL!!
My sides are abysmal, and they grow so slow :/
I might trim the bottom layers and wait for the top and sides to catch up.
Or should I wait till my bottom layers reach my goal length and then trim them there? :/
Hmm, I will decide after I take out my Senegalese Twists.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Apr 24, 2012)

Honi

In full disclosure i'm a 4a/4b mix. 4b in the back half and 4a in some pockets of the front and middle...just in case it makes any difference. 

here's a texture shot w/ product....





i used a product called Signature Textures sebum protection in jamaican black castor oil. They sent me a sample to review, which is how I even heard of it. i had to apply the product in very small sections. the instructions mention a fine tooth comb but didn't do all that.  I have NEVER had a wash n go look like this and i've been natural for 7 1/2 years. 

here's their tutorial on 4b hair: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fl-ubRs5s1Q

here's my product review if you're interested: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFjDJksHYyI


----------



## Honi (Apr 24, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> LovelyNaps26  No fair!!!   HoniB Your baby's hair!!!
> 
> (I'm just leaking from all over my face lol)



Thanks NappyNelle! It is a work in progress and I still struggle. Her hair gives me major attitude at times 



LovelyNaps26 said:


> Honi
> 
> In full disclosure i'm a 4a/4b mix. 4b in the back half and 4a in some pockets of the front and middle...just in case it makes any difference.
> 
> ...



LovelyNaps26. That texture shot is awesome and yes I can see the difference but I don't think it will matter. Thanks for the information. I really appreciate it.


----------



## felic1 (Apr 24, 2012)

This was beautiful ladies, I am so looking forward to my hair growing. I put in some kinky twists last month. They still look pretty good with no matting. So I can stay in a little longer.
I am so looking forward to washing my hair!!!


----------



## mslionheart (Apr 25, 2012)

SkySurfer said:


> My bottom layers are at APL, but I want FULL APL!!
> My sides are abysmal, and they grow so slow :/
> I might trim the bottom layers and wait for the top and sides to catch up.
> Or should I wait till my bottom layers reach my goal length and then trim them there? :/
> Hmm, I will decide after I take out my Senegalese Twists.



I would just let your hair keep growing in its current pattern until the bottom layer is where you want it to be. The back of my hair grows the fastest, followed by the sides, with the very front (bangs/ fringe area) bringing up the rear.  My bangs/ fringe are APL, the sides are MBL, and the back is WSL. It's like having natural layers. If I were to keep trimming my hair just to match the shortest layer, I'd never make any real progress.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (May 3, 2012)

hi y'all !!!  




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NappyNelle (May 3, 2012)

^so pretty!


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 3, 2012)

Krystle~Hime said:
			
		

> hi y'all !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



you look good and your hair very full and pretty


----------



## youwillrise (May 3, 2012)

hey...been a while since ive been in this awesome thread.  i did cut my hair in april...about 2ish inches (didnt measure).  but it seems like it's growing back and retaining quite well.


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 3, 2012)

Meritamen said:
			
		

> My hair without any products in it just after a wash. Figured I'd share.
> Did a pretreatment with coconut oil, almond oil, and some Suave Natural Coconut conditioner the night before. Shampooed with Nature's Gate Tea Tree shampoo and conditioned a mixture of conditioner because I'm trying to get rid of stuff - CurlySexyHair conditioner, Roux porosity control, and the last of my Giovanni Smooth as Silk conditioner. I had not detangled my hair at all yet when I took these pictures so this is my unaltered hair pattern.
> I love how shiny it is even without the help of oils. I really thought my hair only had sheen because of that but looks like it finally has a healthy sheen of its own.



This is how my hair looks when wet!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## yardyspice (May 3, 2012)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> @Honi
> 
> In full disclosure i'm a 4a/4b mix. 4b in the back half and 4a in some pockets of the front and middle...just in case it makes any difference.
> 
> ...



LovelyNaps26 Is this just a gel?


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (May 3, 2012)

yardyspice

it's a very thick pudding consistency. it's very dense. i don't even know what to compare it to but it's definitely not gel like.


----------



## beautyintheyes (May 4, 2012)

hmmmm... im a pop up every now  and then im so inspired to get wl hair! im going to weave it and wig for a year so i dont watch the pot lol im passing shoulder length in the back and ear length in the front so im a little irritated "i want long hair and i want it now!" lol
im a 4a i think will some 4zzz on the crown im just doing the ghe everynight and mayo for protien treatment every month.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (May 12, 2012)

Hi! thought I'd stop by and check ya'll out. I was on my way to BSL til I allowed negative life stuff to take over. I cut about 6" little by little to get rid of my thin damage permed ends. Now I'm completely natural and back to my APL goal by August 2012 then back to my original goal of BSL, this time by February 2013. Back on track to thick long healthy hair.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (May 12, 2012)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> Here is some shrinkage inspiration. Seriously, I don't think I ever need to cut my hair. I can simply add water and BAM...a 10 inch hair cut
> 
> *March 2012-- Wash n' Go (1st one in years)*
> 
> ...




By the way LovelyNaps26 I adore your bantu knot out!


----------



## Chameleonchick (May 20, 2012)

I want to join this. I got a ways to go. I'm aiming for BSL by my birthday. Oh that would be the best b-day present ever.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 20, 2012)

More inspiration:


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2012)

I'm thinking about staying in sew-ins for the rest of the year, just to give my hair a break for a while.


----------



## MzSwift (May 22, 2012)

Platinum
And what a pleasant surprise it'll be for you when you unleash your fro again


----------



## Meritamen (May 22, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


>


I want to be able to make this bun one day, it's almost as big as her head!


Platinum said:


> I'm thinking about staying in sew-ins for the rest of the year, just to give my hair a break for a while.


I'm doing the same but with wigs. Just bought a few that should be here tomorrow. Can't wait because I really need to give my hair a break. Leave it alone and let it grow.


----------



## Poohbear (May 23, 2012)

Just posting an inspiration!!!











http://www.youtube.com/user/eclark6/videos


----------



## faithVA (May 23, 2012)

^^^ Very Nice!


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 23, 2012)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Just posting an inspiration!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/eclark6/videos



Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm trying to be part of this army but I swear I'm having a hard time getting through SL bootcamp.  I'm still working on it though. Maybe by the end of the year.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Jun 10, 2012)

Beautiful inspiration! I have mine in senegalese twists so I can leave it alone and that's tough.


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 10, 2012)

I've been in celie braids under a wig for the last week. I plan on low mani, cowashing every few days with the braids still in, going to try and DC every 1-2 weeks with the braids still in, take the braids sown and detangle every 2-4 weeks. Getting past this APL hump is proving harder than I thought


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 10, 2012)

Meritamen said:


> My hair without any products in it just after a wash. Figured I'd share.
> Did a pretreatment with coconut oil, almond oil, and some Suave Natural Coconut conditioner the night before. Shampooed with Nature's Gate Tea Tree shampoo and conditioned a mixture of conditioner because I'm trying to get rid of stuff - CurlySexyHair conditioner, Roux porosity control, and the last of my Giovanni Smooth as Silk conditioner. I had not detangled my hair at all yet when I took these pictures so this is my unaltered hair pattern.
> I love how shiny it is even without the help of oils. I really thought my hair only had sheen because of that but looks like it finally has a healthy sheen of its own.



Holy schmoke, that's some shine...


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 10, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I'm trying to be part of this army but I swear I'm having a hard time getting through SL bootcamp.  I'm still working on it though. Maybe by the end of the year.


 
faithVA

What's going on?  Do you need help pinpointing the problem?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2012)

[USER=171298 said:
			
		

> MzSwift[/USER];16143869]@faithVA
> 
> What's going on? Do you need help pinpointing the problem?


 
I ended up trimming my hair back to somewhere beteen ear length and nape length. My ends were just brittle, breaking and terrible. I am hoping that my problem is that my hair just does not like protein. Because I am pretty sure I have tried everything else. I DC every week. I moisturize and seal. I dust on a regular schedule. I wear a satin cap. My hair is in a protective style 95% or more. If it isn't the protein then I will just be in a twa the rest of my life.


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 10, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I ended up trimming my hair back to somewhere beteen ear length and nape length. My ends were just brittle, breaking and terrible. I am hoping that my problem is that my hair just does not like protein. Because I am pretty sure I have tried everything else. I DC every week. I moisturize and seal. I dust on a regular schedule. I wear a satin cap. My hair is in a protective style 95% or more. If it isn't the protein then I will just be in a twa the rest of my life.


 
faithVA

I believe you've mentioned using glycerin regularly and it working for you, but that's how it made my hair feel..brittle.  I only use it in my skin care mixes now. GL w/your new regi!  We're here to help if you need us!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 10, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I ended up trimming my hair back to somewhere beteen ear length and nape length. My ends were just brittle, breaking and terrible. I am hoping that my problem is that my hair just does not like protein. Because I am pretty sure I have tried everything else. I DC every week. I moisturize and seal. I dust on a regular schedule. I wear a satin cap. My hair is in a protective style 95% or more. If it isn't the protein then I will just be in a twa the rest of my life.



sorry to hear your going though some difficulties. we are here to help.
as your hair like glycerin have you tried stuff like  s.curl ?


----------



## mallysmommy (Jun 10, 2012)

if when i pick or manipulate my hair in any way and i have a sink full of curly coils is that a moisture or protein problem? i baggy most of the time with coconut and castor oils but my hair is often very dry most of the time.


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 10, 2012)

mallysmommy

Too much of either can cause breakage.  But can you tell more about what you use and what you do prior to combing/picking?  

 Before I pick/comb, I spray on a little of my moisturizer and seal.  I still get more hairs than normal, but that's b/c I primarily fingercomb throughout the year.

Also, my hair responds to coconut oil as if it were protein (dry and brittle).  Other ladies have reported that as well.  But that may not be a problem for you, it could be something else.


----------



## mallysmommy (Jun 10, 2012)

i spray my hair with a mixture of water aloe vera juice and some oils then apply coconut oil, braid then seal with castor oil then baggy. when i wake the next day at first my hair is very soft and supple but after say 10 mins its dry and hard. perhaps it is the coconut oil. when i undravel the hair the end just come right out when i pull (not hard just barely) when i usdryness is something that i have yet to conquer through out this journey.


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 10, 2012)

Do you have any other oil that you can substitute in place of the coconut oil?
For me, grapeseed oil and EVOO have worked well.  Some ladies like jojoba oil b/c it's similar to the sebum our scalp produces.  Maybe you can use a different oil for a month or two to see if anything changes.

Do you feel that the AVJ has been helpful?  I believe it is also a humectant so it will have the same effect that glycerin or honey will have on the hair.  I prefer to DC with humectants as they seem to make my hair feel terrible when I leave them in.

Keep on tweaking, you'll find the right balance to give you what you're looking for!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2012)

MzSwift said:


> @faithVA
> 
> I believe you've mentioned using glycerin regularly and it working for you, but that's how it made my hair feel..brittle. I only use it in my skin care mixes now. GL w/your new regi! We're here to help if you need us!


 
Thanks. I don't use glycerin regularly even though I probably should. I used glycerin my 1st 4 years of being natural and my hair felt good but I kept my hair in a twa. As my hair grew longer the glycerin made my hair feel sticky so I stopped using it. I use it every now and then on my ends. I am doing CG/conditioner only now so we will see how it goes.


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 11, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Thanks. *I don't use glycerin regularly* even though I probably should. I used glycerin my 1st 4 years of being natural and my hair felt good but I kept my hair in a twa. As my hair grew longer the glycerin made my hair feel sticky so I stopped using it. I use it every now and then on my ends. I am doing CG/conditioner only now so we will see how it goes.


 
Sorry, my mistake. 

Can't wait to read your experience with the method!


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 17, 2012)

Hair Inspiration:


























Braid / Twist Out Inspiration:


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 10, 2012)

BUMP






I came across this lovely photo of LovelyNaps26 and wanted to add it to this thread!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Sep 11, 2012)

motivation !!!! come in and share ladies. this is an ispiring thread


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 12, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Just adding some Army inspiration by way of Yaya:



Wow, never saw these pictures.  Is this her real hair, nothing added??  Beautiful


----------



## lolascurls (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm 1 month natural after a 2 year and 8 month transition! Yay! 
My hair is currently around BSL at it's longest strands! I was just at hip length before I cut off the relaxed ends!
Now just getting my hair to regain the moisture it lost whilst I was experimenting with shampoos and  SLS cleansers prior to the chop! I now know that I just don't need shampoos EVER!
I will be uploading pics of my hair length check pre-BC on my fotki pretty soon!


----------



## Pooks (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats lolascurls!!! It's been a long time coming!


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 18, 2012)

virtuenow I think that's all Yaya's hair! She wore it shrunken to her wedding, and it was big and beautiful, so I wouldn't be surprised it if was this long blown-out.

lolascurls Congrats on another milestone! KUTGW and post your photos!


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 18, 2012)

Came across this photo and I thought it was fabulous:


----------



## lolascurls (Oct 1, 2012)

Here is a link to my blog post with my pre-BC hair length!
Enjoy! 
*Lola*


----------



## AXtremeTakeover (Oct 22, 2012)

Im trying lol!! finaly seeing some progress and I learned that my hair thrives when left alone. Sews in were amazing!!! But my stylist moved so Im in Solange/Poetic Justice braids.  I think Imma use braids until I find someone who does a great job. I like the simplicity of braids.  Im tryna be a super long haired 4b!!!  Not there or even close lol but patience


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 6, 2012)

AXtremeTakeover said:
			
		

> Im trying lol!! finaly seeing some progress and I learned that my hair thrives when left alone. Sews in were amazing!!! But my stylist moved so Im in Solange/Poetic Justice braids.  I think Imma use braids until I find someone who does a great job. I like the simplicity of braids.  Im tryna be a super long haired 4b!!!  Not there or even close lol but patience



Bump


----------



## Pooks (Nov 6, 2012)

Happily discovered that the front of my hair now touches my chest the other day which is cool. And I've regained the length from my slightly over-zealous dusting a few months back - the back is past BSL now.  Official end of year length check will be here before I know it.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 6, 2012)

hi to all. all right im not à SUUUUUPER long 4B...but i can share cause im happy of my own progress after à 10 years nl!!. (my longest layers are now touching bsl-of course you wont figure it out as its natural and im not the best at flat ironning but thats all right,huh?)  

pics from last month :





oh ,and my hair grows in layers no matter what. i dont mind....


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 6, 2012)

here is à better flat iron (in august this year)


----------



## temfash (Nov 7, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> here is à better flat iron (in august this year)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176063



You go girl. Beautiful hair


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 7, 2012)

temfash said:


> You go girl. Beautiful hair



thank you. im having hair dreams !! im motivated (although i sometimes forget my hair cause tooooo busy). i hope one day i can come back to this thread at least at mbl.  its the nextel goal .but you know we always want more so.... i might try longer than mbl


----------



## rachelpierre7385 (Nov 11, 2012)

This is where my length is now. In January I cut about 4 to 5 inches of hair in the back due to moisture overload and not enough protein. So I started the year at neck length and this pic is where I am now. I hope to be brastrap length by the very end of December


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 11, 2012)

I need to study this thread!

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## MzSwift (Nov 11, 2012)

My recent loose wash.  Do I qualify to post in here?  My hair is very poofy and kinky, I love it!






Here's my "blow out" look after rinsing out the condish:






I can't wait to join the ranks of the SUPER-LONG ladies!!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2012)

coolsista-paris said:


> here is à better flat iron (in august this year)


 
Very pretty coolsista-paris.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2012)

rachelpierre7385 said:


> This is where my length is now. In January I cut about 4 to 5 inches of hair in the back due to moisture overload and not enough protein. So I started the year at neck length and this pic is where I am now. I hope to be brastrap length by the very end of December


 
Great progress. Very motivating!


----------



## manter26 (Nov 15, 2012)

ermahgahd goal hair! http://youtu.be/uK4WMDB_HCQ

I hope to be here at the end of next year!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 15, 2012)

When I grow up I'll be a member of this thread


----------



## Inspiired (Nov 15, 2012)

I just posted an update, be inspired ladies http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=656937


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 16, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Very pretty coolsista-paris.



thanks. its been à long time ive not heard from you (maybe cause im more on mbl 2013 challenge ) i do try to check on old challenges too ;-)


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 29, 2012)

bumping

anyone with updates? its the end of the year


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Apr 1, 2013)

i did a blow out last week. it's official i'm waist length. not so sure about aiming for hip length though. i might grow it out for my wedding then cut it back to waist


----------



## NaturalLibra (May 1, 2013)

bumping this thread for encouragement. I'm feeling so down about my progress lately...which is resulting in me not taking the best care of my hair *viciouscycle*


----------



## Funmiloves (May 2, 2013)

NaturalLibra

Good bumping. Don't feel discouraged!  Perhaps it's time to hide your hair away for a while?


----------



## scarcity21 (May 2, 2013)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> i did a blow out last week. it's official i'm waist length. not so sure about aiming for hip length though. i might grow it out for my wedding then cut it back to waist



LovelyNaps26, Lovely!!!!!   reggie pls????


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (May 2, 2013)

scarcity21 said:


> LovelyNaps26, Lovely!!!!!   reggie pls????




scarcity21

i wrote my reggie elsewhere. Here it is. 
Week 1

After washing, divide each of the 10 twisted sections I used to wash the hair in half and re-twist. I will have 20 twists when all done. This size is large enough so that it won’t take all night to twist (only about an hour including adding a leave in and light butter) but small enough that it’ll allow me to create a cute twisted up do.


Week 2

After washing I’m super tired and need to be up early. I decide to gently separate each of the 10 twisted sections and re-twist (separating and re-twisting helps to limit tangles…trust me). So I still have the 10 twists which took 20 or so minutes to undo and re-twist. In the morning my hair will be slightly damp. I untwist all the large twists and style into a chignon, bun, banded  ponytail or other updo. This is a protective style with loose hair (untwisted) so for those with finer hair who feel their twists are “scalpy” this is a good alternative.  I will spritz the hair the following night and immediately tie it down with a satin scarf so that it will be fresh the next morning.

Week 3

I will likely return to my Week 1 hair regimen. I usually don’t wear protective styles with loose hair two weeks in a row.

Week 4

I’m in the mood to see my hair “out”. After washing I will braid my hair into approximately 15 braids. I will go under my soft bonnet dryer for about 40 minutes otherwise my hair will not be fully dry in the morning. In the morning I will unbraid and separate and fluff until desired fullness is achieved. To maintain this style I will place the hair in about eight banded ponytails at night. Prior to banding I will lightly apply a moisturizing butter to tame any frizz accumulated over the day and keep my ends moisturized.  I find banding preferable over re-braiding because it’s a lot quicker and it involves less manipulation than re-braiding.


*products: i'm not really fussy. i like qhemet biologics amla heavy cream. no sulfates, only detangle on wash day with a slippery conditioner.


----------



## lisajames96 (May 20, 2013)

Hi Ladies.
Been a year or so since I updated on my girls hair. They both received a trim last year.

My oldest daughter with all 4b hair has retained about 3 inches.












My youngest daughter with mostly 4b(4a in the back) retained about 5 or so.






Twistout on old blowout  





I have not utilized castor oil like I used to and that has affected retention some I think. So I will be starting that back shortly. My older daughter likes to take her hair a loose and play in it alot, so yeah, tangles and some breakage. But pleased none the less. With more PS this summer, I hope to help them retain another 3 inches or more by the end of the year. Blessings.


----------



## loulou82 (May 20, 2013)

My hair shows potential and then I mess up my progress. This was earlier in the year- trying to get back  and then hopefully hit long hair status.


----------



## RegaLady (May 20, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> My hair shows potential and then I mess up my progress. This was earlier in the year- trying to get back  and then hopefully hit long hair status.


 
loulou82

I have followed you on fotki in the past and you hair is make excellent strides.

What did you do to mess up your progress?


----------



## Stormy (May 20, 2013)

Inspiired said:


> I just posted an update, be inspired ladies http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=656937



VERY Inspiring! You said 3 years ago balding and relaxing? Wow! Amazing growth. So... luscious and thick! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Stormy (May 20, 2013)

I have 4-6 more inches to go till I reach my goal of APL. I'm going to keep visiting this thread for inspiration. Hopefully one day (soon) I can post a real update too!

Thanks ladies!


----------



## loulou82 (May 20, 2013)

RegaLady

 Fotki is a ghost town now.  Errbody on IG, Youtube, Tumblr, or has a blog. 

Well, like that "famous last words before a setback" thread constantly laments, I wanted to straighten my hair and get a trim last May. Huge mistake because I received heat damage, had 3 inches cut, and suffered splits upon splits. My ends were a mess- feather splits, tree splits, deep splits, small splits. erplexed

So I trimmed my hair another inch. But I didn't know what to do with my hair afterward so I tried to bun for several months but I wasn't properly washing, detangling, or conditioning my hair because I wanted a hands-off regimen. I literally did not want to touch my hair. But that just exacerbated the problem- it grew but my hair was very brittle and dry and the splits came back. I had another 2 inches trimmed all around on March 30, 2013 and I cut my bangs back to 11 inches two weeks ago. 

I'm now a client of Reniece and Company's junior stylist and I'm wearing a weave as my protective style for 15 months to get my hair back in shape.  I can tell my hair is improving already.


----------



## RegaLady (May 21, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> @RegaLady
> 
> Fotki is a ghost town now.  Errbody on IG, Youtube, Tumblr, or has a blog.
> 
> ...


 
loulou82

AMAZINGGGG! 
I just had the _exact_ same setback story. This happened last month and I am now bunning. It seems to be improving. I won't know until this fall. It was a salon visit that also set me back(heat damage and trim).  Thank you so much for your mini story. I have always been a fan of your hair and I am glad your hair seems to be improving. If I remember correctly you used sews to grow out your hair(at least that is what I remembered from your fotki).

Anyway, it is good to see you around these parks again!


----------



## loulou82 (May 21, 2013)

RegaLady said:


> loulou82
> 
> AMAZINGGGG!
> I just had the _exact_ same setback story. This happened last month and I am now bunning. It seems to be improving. I won't know until this fall. It was a salon visit that also set me back(heat damage and trim).  Thank you so much for your mini story. I have always been a fan of your hair and I am glad your hair seems to be improving. If I remember correctly you used sews to grow out your hair(at least that is what I remembered from your fotki).
> ...



RegaLady

 Aww thanks- it's good to be back! My hair is definitely rebounding. For it being fine and fragile, my hair does well in weaves.

Sorry to hear about your setback. Do you have to trim to remove damage? Buns are great when done correctly.


----------



## RegaLady (May 22, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> @RegaLady
> 
> Aww thanks- it's good to be back! My hair is definitely rebounding. For it being fine and fragile, my hair does well in weaves.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your setback. Do you have to trim to remove damage? Buns are great when done correctly.


 
I have not yet. I am going to wait it out. So far the breakage has slowed down. I may do another trim at the end of summer. I already feel like I have trimmed so much,lol.


----------



## Nubenap22 (May 24, 2013)

One day I hope to be like you ladies!!! My longest layer was at APL last year before a scissor happy beautician last year....since then my hair hasn't seemed to want to grow back.... Splits city.... So I switched up my routine...my hair improved slightly...still got my trim every 6weeks-2 months....did henna a few times...PS (braids, weaves, etc).... 

Last time I saw my hair before this sew in it was looking better the front sides were collar bone length and the back was may e an inch away from APL. Gonna stick to weaves/wigs for however long....plus I need to start back taking my vitamins and doing things I forgot to do like scalp massages and prepooing...and I confess moisturizing and sealing...I know I slacked off...nursing school will do that to ya but I'm done with school and dedicating the time to nourish her better and grow better!!


----------



## Pooks (May 27, 2013)

Hey ladies! Just swinging by with quick links updates, new mom life doesn't allow much hair board time anymore...

Jan 2013 length check vid ( v preggo so was MIA on the boards a bit at the time:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=9l0fVmAbeOA

May 2013 flatiron pics (at full BSL post trim):
http://public.fotki.com/UKDCqueen/2014/2nd-quarter/


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2013)

[USER=58947 said:
			
		

> Pooks[/USER];18469049]Hey ladies! Just swinging by with quick links updates, new mom life doesn't allow much hair board time anymore...
> 
> Jan 2013 length check vid ( v preggo so was MIA on the boards a bit at the time:
> http://youtu.be/9l0fVmAbO
> ...


 
When I click the link it says the video does not exist.


----------



## Pooks (May 27, 2013)

faithVA said:


> When I click the link it says the video does not exist.



Edited to correct the link, thanks faithVA


----------



## temfash (May 27, 2013)

Pooks said:


> Hey ladies! Just swinging by with quick links updates, new mom life doesn't allow much hair board time anymore...
> 
> Jan 2013 length check vid ( v preggo so was MIA on the boards a bit at the time:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=9l0fVmAbeOA
> ...



Beautiful baby, lovely hair WOW


----------



## Funmiloves (May 29, 2013)

Pooks said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! Just swinging by with quick links updates, new mom life doesn't allow much hair board time anymore...
> 
> Jan 2013 length check vid ( v preggo so was MIA on the boards a bit at the time:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=9l0fVmAbeOA
> ...



Great update! And congrats on the new addition


----------



## Adiatasha (Jul 10, 2014)

Good read as well


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey ladies! Where has this thread been all my life? I am 4b natural bsb and my goal length is mbl/waist length. I have been natural for almost 3 years. I keep my hair stretched at all times. I wig, bun, rollerset and get my hair blown out. I am a slow grower, but my retention is on point. 

I plan to reach my goal by nect December. My plan is to stay on top of my moisture/protein balance and maintain my low manipulation regimen.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 11, 2014)

wow its been a long time. i forgot about this thread.

so... im 4b and i relaxed in december 2013.... after 6 years natural.

i was bsb....  trial and error here i go again.

im now transitionning back (im 7 months post),
i beleive that i can do better this time on my second natural journey.

hope to come back here with bsl, mbl some day and post pics to help others


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Currently BSL. I will be MBL by December of this year and WL by December 2015.

ETA Reggie:

Weekly: Alternate shampoo or cocleanse
DC
Leave in
Style in twists or bun
Moisturize and seal every other day

*I was using sulfur oil from March 2013 to September 2013 with success. I am a slow grower.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Some hair pics

















Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Lc pics

Feb 2013




September 2013






June 2014





Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Maracujá (Jul 21, 2014)

My hair growth: 2007 vs 2012




Did a flat twist out on flat ironed hair at the end of last year and really really liked the results. Want to try it again for the end of this year but not sure if it will be possible since I'm going through my 1000th setback lol




Right now I'm trying to refocus and get back to what I used to do when I first went natural. I started a thread here entitled 'What else can you do after being natural for 5+ years' and got some really nice tips. My latest purchase was a shower filter, been using it for about two weeks now so it's too early to state the results. Had a hair date with a Dominican lady who is also natural and she encouraged me to get back to reading labels and avoiding products with sodium and other drying ingredients in them

I've outlined what I'm going to focus on for the next two years:
1) First I'm gonna do a no heat challenge for 2015, it's drying out my hair something fierce! I've done it in the past and it yielded great results. 
2) Going to focus on healing my scalp, I've been dealing with dandruff for entirely too long and I'm afraid of going bald if it continues!
3) My edges are thinning out so I've already broke out the castor oil and will soon be purchasing the jbco online
4) will focus on my thinning/breaking ends ends, someone started a thread about how hard water can affect this part of the hair so I'm hoping the shower filter does its job.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 14, 2014)

Hows it going ladies?

I'm struggling to achieve BSL,  all due to constant bunning and lack of detangling. My buns are WAY too tight and it is causing some breakage. For 2015 I'm going to try not to pull my hair back into a bun or ponytail at all.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2014)

AyannaDivine said:


> Hows it going ladies?
> 
> I'm struggling to achieve BSL,  all due to constant bunning and lack of detangling. My buns are WAY too tight and it is causing some breakage. For 2015 I'm going to try not to pull my hair back into a bun or ponytail at all.



Knowing the problem and having a strategy are very important. Hopefully the changes will move you right into BSL. Are you going to promise yourself to detangle more and to detangle gently?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2014)

This thread is so under-utilized. I would love to contribute but I'm still in boot camp


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 14, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Knowing the problem and having a strategy are very important. Hopefully the changes will move you right into BSL. Are you going to promise yourself to detangle more and to detangle gently?



Detangling is so painful! I know it must be done in order to prevent knots and breakage...so I do promise myself to do weekly detangling sessions.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 14, 2014)

AyannaDivine said:


> Hows it going ladies?
> 
> I'm struggling to achieve BSL,  all due to constant bunning and lack of detangling. My buns are WAY too tight and it is causing some breakage. For 2015 I'm going to try not to pull my hair back into a bun or ponytail at all.



It's going well. I went in for a trim and she ended up trimming me back to apl. I was a little heated at first, but now my focus is on growing it back. I will do self trims from now on. Here are a few recent pics (from last month).


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 14, 2014)

I can't wait to be apart of the super long 4b army.  Currently, I think Im floating around APL.  My reggie is pretty solid and if I could stop thinking about length I would be good to go.  My goal for 2015 to get me to BSL and maybe beyond is to continue with my regimen of weekly cleansing, DC, and twisting. To spice things up, I will probably try new products here and there.  But to get my focus off my hair growth and help pass time I will be increasing my gym workouts, focusing on keeping my natural nails heathy, and coming up with a solid skin care regimen.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 14, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> I can't wait to be apart of the super long 4b army.  Currently, I think Im floating around APL.  My reggie is pretty solid and if I could stop thinking about length I would be good to go.  My goal for 2015 to get me to BSL and maybe beyond is to continue with my regimen of weekly cleansing, DC, and twisting. To spice things up, I will probably try new products here and there.  But to get my focus off my hair growth and help pass time I will be increasing my gym workouts, focusing on keeping my natural nails heathy, and coming up with a solid skin care regimen.



We will get there soon! Right now I am working on my body from the inside out. I would like to lose 30 lbs and strengthen my thin, brittle nails. That requires healthy eating habits, exercise and lots of water. Longer hair will be just a side effect of a healthy lifestyle. I also quit drinking recently and I feel so much better already. Lets keep this thread alive and motivate one another ladies


----------



## Funmiloves (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm struggling with the illusive APL! Some sections reach apl, the back is just over, and then there are some sections that just keep laughing in my face :'( 
I want to be full apl before I do my happy dance.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 14, 2014)

Funmiloves said:


> I'm struggling with the illusive APL! Some sections reach apl, the back is just over, and then there are some sections that just keep laughing in my face :'(
> I want to be full apl before I do my happy dance.



I'm right there with you. My shortest layers are neck/shoulder length. I hate extreme layers like this... my short term goal is full apl by December. I ysually get a good growth spurt after a trim so it is possible.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Nov 14, 2014)

Funmiloves said:


> I'm struggling with the illusive APL! Some sections reach apl, the back is just over, and then there are some sections that just keep laughing in my face :'(
> I want to be full apl before I do my happy dance.



I'm with you on this. It seems to evading my efforts at protective styling. It feels like I've been the same hair length for years. 

This year I will be 4 years natural and STILL trying to get to APL. I am getting there though. I would say that I have about 1-2 inches to claim it so I'm getting there slowly.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Nov 14, 2014)

4b army recruit reporting for duty.  I was recently inspired by almond eyes post about the grade of hair not being  the root of my problems growing/keeping my hair beyond APL.  In fact I have a patch of my crown that is barely SL and has been for YEARS.

I think her post was an epiphany for me.  She suggested daily wetting of hair in the shower.  I started 3 days ago and have vowed to keep at it for at least 2 years.  I am excited about the journey ahead.  Our hair is so beautiful when it is cared for correctly.  I wish all of you the best of hair.  Glad to be part of the army.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 14, 2014)

I was looking at pics from when I was relaxed and I was able to get to mbl effortlessly. Now I'm struggling to get past apl. I figured out that my hair has to stay stretched in order to avoid tangles. I also need to regularly use protein since I am color treated and I use heat sometimes. I am going to perfect my regimen by the end of this year. Next year I am going to reach my length goal (mbl).

I am so thankful for this forum and all of the helpful information.


----------



## almond eyes (Nov 14, 2014)

CenteredGirl said:


> 4b army recruit reporting for duty.  I was recently inspired by @almond eyes post about the grade of hair not being  the root of my problems growing/keeping my hair beyond APL.  In fact I have a patch of my crown that is barely SL and has been for YEARS.
> 
> I think her post was an epiphany for me.  She suggested daily wetting of hair in the shower.  I started 3 days ago and have vowed to keep at it for at least 2 years.  I am excited about the journey ahead.  Our hair is so beautiful when it is cared for correctly.  I wish all of you the best of hair.  Glad to be part of the army.



Thanks so much CenteredGirl. It became my ah ha moment too and I don't understand why I didn't get it all along. I had friends who were high porosity back in the 90s and they used to conditioner wash on a regular basis but they were too ashamed to admit it because of the stigma tied to black women washing their hair often but they had long natural hair (always kept in protective styles unless blown out) and not curly hair either. And when I started washing my hair regularly on my other transitions trying to copy their method, I realised I was using harsh shampoos and detangling my hair dry and using leave ins on my dry hair that were making my hair crispy and I would get frustrated and blame my hair type which is frizzy and curly. And without product my hair is kinky and dry looking when it is short.

I began to really do my research look at the youtubers who started with shorter hair like mine and also read the LHCF posts obsessively. Things began to click and from that time, since I shaved my head in May, my hair is on a different track now with my daily co wash and shampoo occasionally (I use Dr. Bonner's mild unscented shampoo or Trader Joe's, I like clear shampoos to get out the residue). It took awhile to get it all together but it has worked. So simple and I wish I had understood all of this many transitions ago that water works especially for high porosity heads. 

Good luck. I cannot wait until I am able to actually get my hair into protective styles (like big braids without extensions) in the next two years. I hope to also give feedback of my progress. I think retention again is the key!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry I wrote so much but I am passionate about Afro hair and trying to find solutions to help it retain length. Our hair will always be dry but it can grow and doesn't have to keep snapping off. 

Hair care is evolving. And I hope it keeps evolving for us as Afro haired women as we learn more and learn to love our hair and pass on the info to future generations. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## DoDo (Nov 15, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Some hair pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Froreal3

You and your hair are beautiful .


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you DoDo!


----------



## almond eyes (Nov 15, 2014)

I saw a woman today with natural BSL hair stretched but actually waist length. Her hair had no curl pattern but it was a fine texture. She told me it took her four years and I told her she had beautiful hair.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 21, 2014)

I am getting my hair done in a few days. I'm trying to decide if I should buy some coconut oil for prepoos. If not I will use evoo mixed with argan oil.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Nov 21, 2014)

CenteredGirl said:


> 4b army recruit reporting for duty.  I was recently inspired by almond eyes post about the grade of hair not being  the root of my problems growing/keeping my hair beyond APL.  In fact I have a patch of my crown that is barely SL and has been for YEARS.
> 
> I think her post was an epiphany for me.  She suggested daily wetting of hair in the shower.  I started 3 days ago and have vowed to keep at it for at least 2 years.  I am excited about the journey ahead.  Our hair is so beautiful when it is cared for correctly.  I wish all of you the best of hair.  Glad to be part of the army.



First full week of daily wetting and I LOVE IT.  Hair is a tad softer, still a bit rough after overnight pin up.  I am DEDICATED to this and am in it to win it.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2014)

[USER=44631 said:
			
		

> CenteredGirl[/USER];20804999]First full week of daily wetting and I LOVE IT.  Hair is a tad softer, still a bit rough after overnight pin up.  I am DEDICATED to this and am in it to win it.



How are you styling your hair after wetting?


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 21, 2014)

CenteredGirl said:


> First full week of daily wetting and I LOVE IT.  Hair is a tad softer, still a bit rough after overnight pin up.  I am DEDICATED to this and am in it to win it.



Are you saturating your hair? I twist mine each night and then untwist before my shower. The humidity definitely makes my hair much softer and manageable.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Nov 21, 2014)

AyannaDivine said:


> Are you saturating your hair? I twist mine each night and then untwist before my shower. The humidity definitely makes my hair much softer and manageable.



AyannaDivine,

Yes ma'am, I saturate it in untwisted sections.  Then I let the sections drip dry for about 5 minutes,  apply my little oil concoction,then stretch the sections across my head making sure the ends are clipped flat. I let my hair air dry as much as possible before bed time, then I put my scarf on.

Note:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





on 2 of the days, I only saturated the ends, because my roots were as soft as a baby's but.  I plan on "listening" to my hair, but definitely at least saturating the ends (about 2-3 inches) every night.


----------



## almond eyes (Nov 21, 2014)

CenteredGirl said:


> First full week of daily wetting and I LOVE IT.  Hair is a tad softer, still a bit rough after overnight pin up.  I am DEDICATED to this and am in it to win it.




Great to hear.

Now there are several ways to wet the hair and also to maintain the moisture:

But if you have high porosity hair and are in the 4 category mostly, you cannot go more than a week without wetting your hair I even venture to say that we need daily wetting. I think low porosity women can go longer without wetting.

Ways of Wetting but always start off with saturating the hair first with water in the shower before shampooing or conditioning routine:

1. Daily co wash and no shampoo (I think a plastic cap works best but conditioner should not be placed onto the scalp and it important to do occasional shampoo washes followed by conditioner depending on how your hair feels to get build up out and to cleanse the scalp)
2. Shampoo and co wash daily (gentle or diluted shampoo and conditioner afterwards) 
3. Weekly or twice a week shampoo and deep conditioner (meaning heat with conditioner or plastic cap with conditioner for at least 30 minutes)
4. Spritzing with a water spray bottle daily (which I think doesn't given enough saturation for drier hair types or shorter hairs trying to get out of the awkward stage) and then adding a leave in and then shampooing and conditioning when you have the chance especially as your hair gets longer.
5. Rising hair in the shower with warm to very warm water only no products (applying leave ins afterwards) and then saving the shampoo and conditioner for weekly or bi weekly or monthly.  I have lately been experimenting with this and it's interesting my hair loves water and as long as I replace it with my leave ins, my hair is still nice and soft. 

The point is high porosity hair loves water and cannot get enough of it and once it starts to get used to it once you get your hair into the shower your hair starts to melt and soak up the water very well.

Now after the hair has been soaked in enough water in the shower and you don't need to get paranoid and think that your hair needs to over drink water all it needs is enough to saturate it and you can feel it, it usually takes me about five minutes to 8 minutes before I know that my hair has been fully immersed and I either get to my conditioner or just put a plastic cap on to hold the moisture while I bathe.

Next step retaining that moisture:

This is where is gets tricky.

Now, better to use your leave ins on wet hair and try to use a t shirt and not a cotton towel. I don't actually use any towels on my hair.

Leave ins:

High porosity hair needs lots of leave ins (heavy handed but not overly and getting through each area of your hair gently saturating all areas) especially if the hair cannot be protectively styled or will be worn in a wash and go because as you get out into the air the air will dry your hair out and shrink the hair even more if you don't mind.

Protective styles to me mean low manipulation styles like big braids (non extensions) and buns. I find that twists and extensions are too hard on fine hair. I like the wash and go for my short hair at the moment. 

Some people need to pile on at least two to three leave ins (usually a cream leave in (could be your conditioner but make sure it is not a protein conditioner to use as a leave in) and a spray leave in (could be s curl) (water should always be the first ingredients in these products). You have to choose the combo that works best for you. You can usually tell about your winning combo is how your hair feels after several hours and if your hair has a white residue or not. Sometimes the residue means too much product and sometimes it means your product has proteins you can combat this by experimenting with the products or using light oils to remove the white residue.

Remember be wary of leave ins with proteins that may not interact the best on high porosity hairs like some gels but if you can combat this with a good moisturising leave in and then put that aloe vera product on top so the crunch factor is not that evident or you can use an oil. You have to experiment because it really all depends on the condition of your hair. Healthier hair and well moisturised hair can accept products better and retains length better. 

I wouldn't be quick to toss products because you can always save them and use them in conjunction with other products (the layering affect).

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm new to LHCF and I've read the whole thread. You ladies have beautiful hair and I'd love to join you on a journey to healthy longer hair, if you'll have me. 
I've never really set a goal length for myself before. I used to be at the hairdressers every 6 weeks to keep my short relaxed undercut fresh as can be. After a bad stint with some clip ins, I had my last relaxer in August '12. I transitioned for what felt like ages (until I had enough hair I could catch in a braid for PS).
Any who I cut of my relaxed ends this year and I've recently begun MHM as my regimen; I co-wash with KCKT,  regular bentonite clay rinses and I've recently installed a shower filter. Currently I'm not styling my hair. I plat into 4 canerows and baggy under a wig as my PS. 
I'd say my hair is 4c/4b in some places


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 21, 2014)

:welcome3: AbsyBlvd!


----------



## snoop (Nov 21, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> Leave ins:
> 
> High porosity hair needs lots of leave ins (heavy handed but not overly and getting through each area of your hair gently saturating all areas) especially if the hair cannot be protectively styled or will be worn in a wash and go because as you get out into the air the air will dry your hair out and shrink the hair even more if you don't mind.
> 
> ...




Thanks so much for the tips.  I was wondering, I've been using a leave-in that has silk peptide in it @ 2%.  I think that it's helped to strengthen my hair (i.e. eliminate keyhole splits and split ends).  It also doesn't leave any white residue.  Do you think that it would be ok to continue use with this method?

I should mention that I'm not sure about my porosity -- I'm sure I border on normal but not sure on what end high/normal or low/normal.  I want to try more frequent washing as I figure that it will help and not hinder.


----------



## almond eyes (Nov 21, 2014)

snoop said:


> Thanks so much for the tips.  I was wondering, I've been using a leave-in that has silk peptide in it @ 2%.  I think that it's helped to strengthen my hair (i.e. eliminate keyhole splits and split ends).  It also doesn't leave any white residue.  Do you think that it would be ok to continue use with this method?
> 
> I should mention that I'm not sure about my porosity -- I'm sure I border on normal but not sure on what end high/normal or low/normal.  I want to try more frequent washing as I figure that it will help and not hinder.




Hello Snoop! Most welcome.

Everyone's hair responds differently to products so if the product is working for you keep on using it. Just remember though if your hair is high porosity which means it is prone to dryness just be wary of products that may create more dryness like leave ins with proteins unless you follow up with other products that have moisture. I tend to like to use products on very wet, damp or spritz hair.

For me a good way to tell if you are high porosity is when you wash your hair and put no product on it at all. If your hair looks like it will be almost completely dried within three hours then your hair is high porosity, if your hair would take at least 6 hours or more to dry or even a day then it is low porosity. Normal porosity means your hair can hold products well and doesn't take all day to dry and at the same time doesn't dry up immediately without product. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## snoop (Nov 22, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> Hello Snoop! Most welcome.
> 
> Everyone's hair responds differently to products so if the product is working for you keep on using it. Just remember though if your hair is high porosity which means it is prone to dryness just be wary of products that may create more dryness like leave ins with proteins unless you follow up with other products that have moisture. I tend to like to use products on very wet, damp or spritz hair.
> 
> ...



Thanks Almond Eyes.  I've pretty much cut out the proteins except for the silk.  My hair hates coconut,  shea,  and aloe vera.  I've just recently found a conditioner that didn't have aloe vera and I think that helped as well.

I'll have to check on drying times because I find it depends on how I'm styling my hair.  For example,  I usually do twists and that could dry my hair faster on account of more parts and therefore more air circulation.  When I tried MHM the first time my hair took over 24 hours to dry with a wash and go -- my hair _never_ takes that long to dry.  I think normally though if I just leave my hair and wait a bit before doing twists it would take closer to 2-4 hours.  Definitely,  not 6+ hours.


----------



## almond eyes (Nov 22, 2014)

snoop said:


> Thanks Almond Eyes.  I've pretty much cut out the proteins except for the silk.  My hair hates coconut,  shea,  and aloe vera.  I've just recently found a conditioner that didn't have aloe vera and I think that helped as well.
> 
> I'll have to check on drying times because I find it depends on how I'm styling my hair.  For example,  I usually do twists and that could dry my hair faster on account of more parts and therefore more air circulation.  When I tried MHM the first time my hair took over 24 hours to dry with a wash and go -- my hair _never_ takes that long to dry.  I think normally though if I just leave my hair and wait a bit before doing twists it would take closer to 2-4 hours.  Definitely,  not 6+ hours.




It is important to note that it is not necessarily about cutting out proteins. Natural hair is more balanced with proteins than relaxed hair. But if you note that your hair seems crispy or shedding then note that about your product. If without product it takes 2 to 4 hours for your hair to dry then you could be between high to normal porosity. If it takes 2 hours then high porosity if it takes 4-6 I would say that is normal porosity.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 22, 2014)

2 hours for hi po to dry? Shoot I must ultra high po cuz mines is dry in about an hour or less


----------



## almond eyes (Nov 22, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> 2 hours for hi po to dry? Shoot I must ultra high po cuz mines is dry in about an hour or less




Mine is also ultra hi po. It dries like this 2 hours and under but now that I wet my hair everyday, my hair likes water a lot and I replace it with product immediately so my hair stays well hydrated so I no longer think about it. I am very porous. Not like a jheri curl soft but I can tell that my hair isn't that snapping dry like it used to be in the past and I am not losing any hairs and my hair feels nice.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 23, 2014)

CenteredGirl said:


> First full week of daily wetting and I LOVE IT.  Hair is a tad softer, still a bit rough after overnight pin up.  I am DEDICATED to this and am in it to win it.



my aunt does this. wets her hair daily or every 2 days... she is no product junkie at all... 
she is a natural  4b fine hair at waist length


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 23, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> my aunt does this. wets her hair daily or every 2 days... she is no product junkie at all...
> she is a natural  4b fine hair at waist length



Really? 4b Waist length and fine? Does she seal with anything?   just curious


----------



## snoop (Nov 23, 2014)

So I washed today and after putting my water-based moisturizer in it took my hair 2+ hours to dry.  I put my hair in two-strand twists during this time, so I think that it sped up the drying process.  I'm going to try either water washing or co-washing on Tuesday.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 24, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Really? 4b Waist length and fine? Does she seal with anything?   just curious



she usually just picks into her sistres stuff. if its blue magic, she will grand some and put a little on hair ( i remember she used to put on scalp before....)
 ive seen her already add a light oil.
ive also already seen her  step out the shower and not put anything . 

she never wears her hair down.... maybe once every year....
she has VERY VERY VERYYYY LOW manipulation ( always on her braids- without extensions).


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 24, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> she usually just picks into her sistres stuff. if its blue magic, she will grand some and put a little on hair ( i remember she used to put on scalp before....)
> ive seen her already add a light oil.
> ive also already seen her  step out the shower and not put anything .
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing.  I had a feeling it was grease of some sort. Heavy sealing seems to be the way for many fine (and may be porous) ladies to retain. Plus the low manipulation too.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 28, 2014)

I just ordered a few 'grease' products from the Hattaché Black Friday sale... My Honey Child Old Fashioned Hair Grease, Hair Veda Almond Glaze and Brown Butter Beauty Herbal Rich Hair and Scalp butter.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Dec 3, 2014)

CenteredGirl said:


> First full week of daily wetting and I LOVE IT.  Hair is a tad softer, still a bit rough after overnight pin up.  I am DEDICATED to this and am in it to win it.



2 weeks and 3 days in.  Ladies, wetting hair is the BOMBASTICALISTIC!  My hair is SUPER soft and SUPER manageable.  Thanks almond eyes

Because I find that only the last 3 inches of my hair are super crunchy, I changed up my regiment.  

So instead of wetting ALL of my hair, here's what's working for me:


I put it into a low ponytail, staturate with silicone free condish, 

jump in the shower, do my body cleansing 

then take a wide tooth shower comb, and comb the poney under warm water
Get out of shower, stretch pony up towards the front of my head and clamp it with a duck clamp
cover with a tee shirt tied in a turban for about 10 minutes
Take the t-shirt off and leave uncovered about an hour
Separate hair into 4 sections and stretch each section across head
Cover with cap and go the bed

Man, oh man, each day I do this, my ends are getting softer and softer.  Weeeeeee!!!!  Sisters, I think I'm gonna grow me some SUPER LONG Hair.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Dec 10, 2014)

Adding nightly preening and head massage to the routine.  Find that I don't need as much condish on my ends when I do this.  Getting better and better!  God is good



CenteredGirl said:


> 2 weeks and 3 days in.  Ladies, wetting hair is the BOMBASTICALISTIC!  My hair is SUPER soft and SUPER manageable.  Thanks almond eyes
> 
> Because I find that only the last 3 inches of my hair are super crunchy, I changed up my regiment.
> 
> ...


----------



## AyannaDivine (Dec 10, 2014)

Brown Butter Beauty's Herbal Rich Butter is really good if anyone wants an all natural grease. I've been using it since Sunday and my scalp is no longer itching or flaky.


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 10, 2014)

CenteredGirl said:


> Adding nightly preening and head massage to the routine.  Find that I don't need as much condish on my ends when I do this.  Getting better and better!  God is good



Hello. 

I started to also preen in the shower. I didn't quite get the whole thing behind preening but I think I understand. It just really allows for the sebum to distribute more downwards and also trains your hair downwards so that your curls, clumps and coils stay organised. 

I've actually changed a few things in my routine. I do warm water rinses everyday and massage and preen in the shower and I also use a plastic cap. Then on Saturdays, I shampoo and condition and still do the preening and all. 

Let us see what 2015 brings on.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 10, 2014)

AlmondEyes what is preening?


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 10, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> AlmondEyes what is preening?



Preening is the process by which you gently smooth your hair down from your scalp to your ends. The process is to activate the sebum. I don't do it hard but you can check out how the youtube from water rinsing only does it. She has longer hair though and my hair is about three inches. I do not follow her instructions to the core because I still shampoo and conditioner wash weekly (I started going back to this again) but I daily rinse my hair with water in the shower since I am high porosity. But I do think that preening is useful.

But there is something about the process of preening on a daily basis that helps. Some women preen on dry hair. I preen in the shower after my water rinse. I suppose for women who are low porosity preening can be done on dry hair just do not tug violently or pull your hair down too rough. 

A good diet is also important to activating the sebum glands. Many Asian women eat lots of kelp and green leafy vegetables. Sebum producing veggies. I also think that eating lots of beans, legumes and veggies are key to better sebum because when I lived in Rwanda, that was the main diet and I didn't see many of the women there with dry hair. And they washed their hair more often.

Sebum will not make your hair curlier or change it's texture unless your hair was dry from not treating it well but it will allow your oil glands to give better moisture to your hair which is key to retention and better styling options. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks AlmondEyes. I will do some more research when I get home. This sounds interesting.


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 10, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> Thanks AlmondEyes. I will do some more research when I get home. This sounds interesting.



Let me know. I have been trying to figure out this link between sebum, preening, water rinsing, diet etc.



Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 10, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> Preening is the process by which you gently smooth your hair down from your scalp to your ends. The process is to activate the sebum. I don't do it hard but you can check out how the youtube from water rinsing only does it. She has longer hair though and my hair is about three inches. I do not follow her instructions to the core because I still shampoo and conditioner wash weekly (I started going back to this again) but I daily rinse my hair with water in the shower since I am high porosity. But I do think that preening is useful.  But there is something about the process of preening on a daily basis that helps. Some women preen on dry hair. I preen in the shower after my water rinse. I suppose for women who are low porosity preening can be done on dry hair just do not tug violently or pull your hair down too rough.  A good diet is also important to activating the sebum glands. Many Asian women eat lots of kelp and green leafy vegetables. Sebum producing veggies. I also think that eating lots of beans, legumes and veggies are key to better sebum because when I lived in Rwanda, that was the main diet and I didn't see many of the women there with dry hair. And they washed their hair more often.  Sebum will not make your hair curlier or change it's texture unless your hair was dry from not treating it well but it will allow your oil glands to give better moisture to your hair which is key to retention and better styling options.  Best, Almond Eyes



thank you! very interesting . maymbe this is a key indeed   to retention (my aunt does it and almost has no products at all.... and she is a wl natural 4b as  i said before)

im gonna search more for this. very interesting!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 10, 2014)

I have been on a super low manipulation regimen and I love it. I'm losing way less hair (breakage/shedding). As crazy as it sounds I am only washing my hair once a month. My goal os to maintain thickness as my hair grows out. Weekly washing was just too much for me. My hair seemed thinner after every wash.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 10, 2014)

I guess I have been unintentionally preening all along! I massage my scalp and gently work the natural oils down the length of my hair. It pretty much keeps my strands moisturized and protected. If I do too much preening my hair is too oily


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 10, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> thank you! very interesting . maymbe this is a key indeed   to retention (my aunt does it and almost has no products at all.... and she is a wl natural 4b as  i said before)
> 
> im gonna search more for this. very interesting!



Most welcome. Perhaps it is all so simple after all if we exercise patience. 
When my hair gets longer, I am only going to use some grease or light oils on my shaft and ends. 

My hair is still getting used to this preening and water rinsing and less product but I am more committed to stick with it. I wish I had never relaxed my hair in the first place, my hair when I was younger without relaxer was of such a different quality than now.  I believe that relaxers can ruin the quality of your follicles and it can take months and years to repair and for women with fine hair the damage is more obvious which is why when some women stop relaxing their hair they wonder why their hair is still so dry and wiry. 

I wanted to add that I think preening is best done in the shower after you have sufficiently wet it, conditioned or shampooed and conditioned it, I think that the sweating and massaging your hair in the shower pushes those oils downward when you use your hands or comb/brush. I think by the way, preening is detangling too with a comb or brush. Meaning you can detangle in the shower with your comb or brush and the oils come down this way too. Preening on dry hair doesn't work for me my sebum has to be activated by the sweating and massaging in the shower with the warm water and to make sure the sebum gets sufficiently to the rest of my hair I have to lightly comb my hair out with the water but do not use very hot water, warm water will do. 

For some women depending upon the health of your scalp it could take weeks to at least a year I believe to get total sebum coverage. I also think that if you have an oily scalp to begin with it is easier than if you have a dry scalp. My scalp is not dry nor is it oily but my hair is medium porosity in all areas of my hair except my front hair and I attribute this to years of over processing and tight braiding in that area that irritated my scalp. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 11, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I guess I have been unintentionally preening all along! I massage my scalp and gently work the natural oils down the length of my hair. It pretty much keeps my strands moisturized and protected. If I do too much preening my hair is too oily



How long have you been preening and how long did it take you to get full sebum coverage?

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 11, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> How long have you been preening and how long did it take you to get full sebum coverage?
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



I get full coverage after about 5 days. I have been preening daily since October.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 11, 2014)

Double post :/


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 11, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I get full coverage after about 5 days. I have been preening daily since October.



Did you have an oily scalp to begin with and possibly not know it?. What was your routine to bring about an oily scalp? 

Very few Afro haired women have dry scalps unless their has been some damage or ezcema or something else. I believe most Afro haired women have normal sebum levels but dry strands because the sebum has a difficult time making it all the way down to the curls. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 11, 2014)

My problem is that my sebum doesn't make it all the way to the rest of my hair especially in the front which causes dryness in those strands. While I think preening and water rinsing everyday is good, I think it is important to treat the hair gently and not use excessively hot water nor grab or pull on my hair too rough because that can create hair loss if not careful. 

I suspect the woman who is the youtuber from water rinsing only had an oily scalp to begin with and her stimulating it more helped the sebum production. I think for women who have dry scalps due to relaxer damage or other issues, water rinsing only may not help. Sebum may have to be assisted by adding something like a light oil to the hair (and not the scalp) to ensure that the hair doesn't get dry and parched. 


If you have a scalp which produces normal levels of oil but you have dry strands, you have to make sure to keep a balance with treating your scalp very well and not clogging it up with products but also ensuring that your strands are well moisturized. Again for me, because my hair is fine, I cannot do excessive hair products so I tend to rinse my hair in the shower more which keeps my tangles at bay and allows me to retain length since I am not able to protective style yet. 

Best,

Almond Eyes


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 11, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> Did you have an oily scalp to begin with and possibly not know it?. What was your routine to bring about an oily scalp?
> 
> Very few Afro haired women have dry scalps unless their has been some damage or ezcema or something else. I believe most Afro haired women have normal sebum levels but dry strands because the sebum has a difficult time making it all the way down to the curls.
> 
> ...



My scalp is usually dry this time of year, but massaging it produces more sebum...I think. Before I started preening I would get scalp flakes and I had to do hot oil treatments. Now my scalp is too oily. I need to find the perfect balance


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 13, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> My problem is that my sebum doesn't make it all the way to the rest of my hair especially in the front which causes dryness in those strands. While I think preening and water rinsing everyday is good, I think it is important to treat the hair gently and not use excessively hot water nor grab or pull on my hair too rough because that can create hair loss if not careful.  I suspect the woman who is the youtuber from water rinsing only had an oily scalp to begin with and her stimulating it more helped the sebum production. I think for women who have dry scalps due to relaxer damage or other issues, water rinsing only may not help. Sebum may have to be assisted by adding something like a light oil to the hair (and not the scalp) to ensure that the hair doesn't get dry and parched.  If you have a scalp which produces normal levels of oil but you have dry strands, you have to make sure to keep a balance with treating your scalp very well and not clogging it up with products but also ensuring that your strands are well moisturized. Again for me, because my hair is fine, I cannot do excessive hair products so I tend to rinse my hair in the shower more which keeps my tangles at bay and allows me to retain length since I am not able to protective style yet.  Best,  Almond Eyes



as ive also got fine hair i should try our more rinsing . water then sealing


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 14, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> as ive also got fine hair i should try our more rinsing . water then sealing



Water and then sealing is a good idea. I think just water only without sealing or product can leave the hair feeling dry.  I also think it is not a good idea to stay longer than 15 minutes under the shower head to prevent weakening of your hair strands. Since you are doing a long term transition I would take it easy with the water rinsing and only rinse your hair for five minutes and make sure all your strands are saturated. I rinse my hair for only five minutes, shower cap to get the co2 effect and then rinse out again for another three minutes. You don't have to follow my method. 

I tried water rinsing and no product and while my hair felt soft for a few hours by morning the next day it was a bit dry. When I rinsed my hair  again the hair felt soft again as the water revived the softness. I started to go back to using a leave in after my water rinse. I was using s curl but I find that that made my hair feel very greasy but I think the product can be saved by adding some aloe juice and more water. I have been using Komaza califa leave in moisturiser. I like it, it really traps that water in from the water rinse and my hair stays soft until morning. I never really gave thought about this issue of the ph and products but I am learning more and more about my hair. Water has a ph which is between a 5-7 depending on whether you have hard water or not. So if your water is hard, water rinsing without a leave in which balances it all out will lead to hard hair in that case you would need to use a water filter.

And it is important if you have highly porous hair or fine hair to use a protein treatment once a week after your shampoo that will help your hair to retain the water and the leave in for longer periods of time. But the key is not to use a protein treatment that is going to make your hair rock hard. You must use a moisturizer conditioner after that. The protein treatment should contain some key words in the ingredients that let you know it is a real protein treatment if not you are wasting your money.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 16, 2014)

I need to go ahead and buy another bottle of Keracare Humecto. I tried to sub it for Silk Elements moisturizing treatment, but it isn't the same. Humecto softens, hydrates and detangles. Silk Elements is so thick that it just sits on the hair.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 16, 2014)

I agree about the protein. Took me a year into my hhj to figure out reconstructors are more critical than hard protein. I also learned that just simply leaving the reconstructor on longer serves as a hard treatment as well.

Seasons play a role too. My mini setbacks happen in winter due to dry air. Dry air is dry hair.  Getting the moisture balance is a challenge  when there's no moisture in the air. My skin suffers too. Still working  on it . My Spring and summer reggis are in point though.


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 16, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I agree about the protein. Took me a year into my hhj to figure out reconstructors are more critical than hard protein. I also learned that just simply leaving the reconstructor on longer serves as a hard treatment as well.
> 
> Seasons play a role too. My mini setbacks happen in winter due to dry air. Dry air is dry hair.  Getting the moisture balance is a challenge  when there's no moisture in the air. My skin suffers too. Still working  on it . My Spring and summer reggis are in point though.



I agree with you fully.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## CenteredGirl (Dec 24, 2014)

About 5 weeks in to daily rinsing.  Still preening nightly for a good 15 to 20 minutes (dry) and again in the shower).  I'm generating more and more sebum with diligence (probably 3/4 of my hair is nicely covered now).  Had to create a concoction for the ends, and my ends seems to think it's sebum (yay).

By the way AlmondEyes, ITA about having had a perm destroying hair follicles.  It has been 20 years since my last perm, and my hair was BONE dry up until recently (the ends are still struggling along with the help of my little experiment).  But I am here to tell you that I can SEE the difference after almost 5 weeks of DAILY committed effort.  It's not easy to find the time and sometimes, I'm up late because I have tons of other stuff to get done before I go to bed.  But I am DETERMINED that before I leave this earth to have SUPER LONG 4 B hair. If this is the price I have to pay, I'm forking over my wallet.  I've been dancing around trying to get some hair for 20 years post perm and by gosh, I'm going to will it to happen with God's help.

I have discovered that my expensive de-tangling Mason Pearson brush is actually AWESOME in the shower.  After using the wide tooth comb in sections, I start at the ends with my brush and move on on up.  Hardly any hair combs out and what does is "end of life hair". Because my hair feels so silky, I'm back to wetting all of it daily.  Now I understand the meaning of "listen to your hair".  So, I'm back to parting it in 4 even sections.







Another thing I found was clipping my hair flat against my head while hair is soaking wet, then wrap it up and go to bed.  In the morning combing though it a DREAM as hair is stretched to the max but slightly moist so it is manageable.

Also, I switched from condish to something natural:  Xanthum gum.  It is the slickest ever.  Love it.  1 tsp to 8oz wather does one wash.  CHEAP.

My hair is getting better and better.  I'm a taking videos of my journey and plan to launch a YouTube Chanel January 2016 for the big reveal.



CenteredGirl said:


> Adding nightly preening and head massage to the routine.  Find that I don't need as much condish on my ends when I do this.  Getting better and better!  God is good


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 24, 2014)

Seriously, what's the best tool to detangle 4c hair.
Not interesting about finger detangling as it takes too long.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 24, 2014)

Krystle~Hime said:


> Seriously, what's the best tool to detangle 4c hair.
> Not interesting about finger detangling as it takes too long.



I use a wide tooth comb and afterwards I use a rat tail comb (medium teeth). I don't like brushes at all, but lots of ladies have success with the Denman.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 24, 2014)

You end up using 2 different tools. Have you ever try finding your 2 in 1 lover ? 
Prettymetty


I'm gonna give a try to tangle teezer. I have a michel mercier detangling brush but idont like it that much.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 24, 2014)

I usually just use my wide tooth comb. If I have lots of tangles/shed hair I go through with a smaller comb. It depends on how long I go in between washes.


----------



## snoop (Dec 24, 2014)

I've been washing/rinsing my hair 3 times a week and I'm liking it. My roots feel good and the rest of my hair feels nice and springy.   In wear my hair in two strand twists 90-98% of the time so ib haven't been able to fully assess the benefits of regular wetting.   

One thing I've done was cut out the heavy sealing and stuck with a light oil so that I don't get much build up. 

I'll try 3 days for another week or two then I might brave it and move up to daily wetting.


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 24, 2014)

snoop said:


> I've been washing/rinsing my hair 3 times a week and I'm liking it. My roots feel good and the rest of my hair feels nice and springy.   In wear my hair in two strand twists 90-98% of the time so ib haven't been able to fully assess the benefits of regular wetting.
> 
> One thing I've done was cut out the heavy sealing and stuck with a light oil so that I don't get much build up.
> 
> I'll try 3 days for another week or two then I might brave it and move up to daily wetting.



Thanks for the updates on daily wetting. 

Daily wetting and then using a leave in has been working for me. As I have been learning more from my hair my hair likes a light leave in because it is still trying to gain length. 

I still do my shampoo, protein and moisturizing conditioners weekly. I like the daily wetting because it helps me keep my moisture in since I am unable to grab my hair into a protective style like big braids. I actually can at the moment because my hair is about three inches stretched but I refuse to tax my hair like that. I also think it helps to keep the tangles at bay to daily wet in the shower. My hair is too dense and highly porous to just use a spritz bottle. I finger detangle before I get into the shower. I have this trick when I get to a small fairy knot I rubber my thumb and first fingers together over the knot hair lightly at the bottom and the knot unloosens and if it still gives problems I use a larger section of hair and lightly rub that together from the bottom with that knotted section and it unloosens the knot. Sometimes I detangle my hair is the shower but I cannot do the finger loosening the knot when the hair is wet. 

When I am able to protectively style I will still wet in the shower but in big braids and probably three times a week.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 24, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> Remember be wary of leave ins with proteins that may not interact the best on high porosity hairs like some gels


almond eyes, I've seen you say this a few times. Why? I thought protein (in general, meaning whichever you hair likes) was good for hi po hair. I thought it filled in missing bits of the cuticle. 



Krystle~Hime said:


> I'm gonna give a try to tangle teezer.


Krystle~Hime, Girl, NOOOOOOO!!!!! People were reporting all kinda mid-strand splits, tree splits, it was a _hair horror show_.  Save yourself, chile!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 24, 2014)

Lol ok what do you suggest then Honey Bee


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 24, 2014)

Krystle~Hime said:


> Lol ok what do you suggest then


Idk, I'm still transitioning my daggone self.  I finger detangle... which you said you weren't interested in.  

You could try seamless combs. I have the whole set from hotcombs.net (magic rake, etc) and I noticed a difference almost immediately. My mom loves them too and her hair was even more delicate than mine at the time (undiagnosed thyroid issue). My hair improved immensely once I got them and, tbh, I thought the combs I had before were just fine. Shows how much I know.


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 24, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> almond eyes, I've seen you say this a few times. Why? I thought protein (in general, meaning whichever you hair likes) was good for hi po hair. I thought it filled in missing bits of the cuticle.
> 
> 
> Krystle~Hime, Girl, NOOOOOOO!!!!! People were reporting all kinda mid-strand splits, tree splits, it was a _hair horror show_.  Save yourself, chile!



Hi. Yes, I have said this a few times. I think porous and fine porous hair likes protein but in a protein treatment that needs to be washed out. When it is a leave in it can leave the hair feeling hard and that can cause dryness. Protein leave in, in my opinion is over kill though there are some natural products which act as a mild protein and that is fine for your hair. Something like aloe is like a mild protein and that works for my hair as long as it is not alone and mixed with other products and is not in a gel form which is too sticky for my hair like glycerin. If the leave in makes your hair feel hard I would leave it alone but if it is working for you then continue with it. My hair usually will tell me immediately when I use something on her and if she doesn't like it she rejects it immediately. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 24, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> Idk, I'm still transitioning my daggone self.  I finger detangle... which you said you weren't interested in.
> 
> You could try seamless combs. I have the whole set from hotcombs.net (magic rake, etc) and I noticed a difference almost immediately. My mom loves them too and her hair was even more delicate than mine at the time (undiagnosed thyroid issue). My hair improved immensely once I got them and, tbh, I thought the combs I had before were just fine. Shows how much I know.



I have a comb from bone sense that I have had forever, but I will give one of the hot comb seamless detangle rakers a go since I detangle a lot on my natural wet hair. Thanks. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## snoop (Dec 26, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> Hi. Yes, I have said this a few times. I think porous and fine porous hair likes protein but in a protein treatment that needs to be washed out. When it is a leave in it can leave the hair feeling hard and that can cause dryness. Protein leave in, in my opinion is over kill though there are some natural products which act as a mild protein and that is fine for your hair. Something like aloe is like a mild protein and that works for my hair as long as it is not alone and mixed with other products and is not in a gel form which is too sticky for my hair like glycerin. If the leave in makes your hair feel hard I would leave it alone but if it is working for you then continue with it. My hair usually will tell me immediately when I use something on her and if she doesn't like it she rejects it immediately.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



The size of the protein molecules probably makes a difference as well.  My hair dislikes aloe, shea, and coconut oil.  However,  I've found that silk peptidesas part of my leave in has really helped my hair by eliminating all sorts of splits (mid strand, split ends, etc.) But to Almond Eyes' point,  it's very low on the ingredient list so maybe my hair reacts the same to it as it would a protein that had been rinsed out. ...?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 26, 2014)

I hope to retain 4 inches this year to put me at grazing WL. :crossfingers: I hope that my new hands off regimen and wigs will help. I feel like everybody that has hair past BSL/MBL has a hands off regimen.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 26, 2014)

I would like to grow 6 inches this year (double my normal growth rate). I plan to do a quarterly trim in March, June, September and December. If I retain at least 4 inches I will be happy. The trims are to grow out my layers.


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 26, 2014)

snoop said:


> The size of the protein molecules probably makes a difference as well.  My hair dislikes aloe, shea, and coconut oil.  However,  I've found that silk peptidesas part of my leave in has really helped my hair by eliminating all sorts of splits (mid strand, split ends, etc.) But to Almond Eyes' point,  it's very low on the ingredient list so maybe my hair reacts the same to it as it would a protein that had been rinsed out. ...?




Yes, silk peptides work too they seem to be a mild protein and not too high on the ingredients list I guess that is the key. 

Coconut oil does't work for me at all, it activates my sebum and I developed the worse case of acne in my life two years ago. It was a nightmare. Now my skin is clear as a whistle so I stay away from it. 

Are you low or high porosity?

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## CenteredGirl (Dec 30, 2014)

Krystle~Hime said:


> Seriously, what's the best tool to detangle 4c hair.
> Not interesting about finger detangling as it takes too long.



Krystle~Hime,

I think detangling quickly is accompllished in three steps (10 minutes max):


Finger detangle, ends first then work way up to scalp
wide tooth comb from scalp until you hit the "kinky tangle wall", fingers detangling to the ends.
In shower, soak hair (ends first) and detangle from tip to scalp with wide tooth comb and then a brush like my Mason Pearson above (you can get cheaper versions).  Make sure you follow the warm water.  Your hair should fall into your tools like butter baby.  Happy New Year!


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 30, 2014)

I second seamless combs. I haven't had any mid strand splits since I made that change.

Sally actually carries a line called "Cricket". I also just saw them at the Beauty Centre chain at the mall.


----------



## almond eyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> Idk, I'm still transitioning my daggone self.  I finger detangle... which you said you weren't interested in.
> 
> You could try seamless combs. I have the whole set from hotcombs.net (magic rake, etc) and I noticed a difference almost immediately. My mom loves them too and her hair was even more delicate than mine at the time (undiagnosed thyroid issue). My hair improved immensely once I got them and, tbh, I thought the combs I had before were just fine. Shows how much I know.




I just got my seamless comb from hot combs (the magic rake) and I was really surprised at how great an investment this has been. I have had my bone comb for at least six years now and I never had a problem with it but I realized that it was not a comb for the shower or for wet hair/detangling so upon reading this post I decided to give the seamless comb from hotcombs a try. My hair just glided through the comb not a single snag which I do get with my bone comb. Thanks so much. My hair is also fine and it has made my detangling like butter because I detangle daily in the shower. I even used the comb on my mother who is very tender headed and she thought something like oil was on the comb to make it glide so effortlessly and I told her nope. So, I am a believer.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## snoop (Jan 2, 2015)

almond eyes said:


> I just got my seamless comb from hot combs (the magic rake) and I was really surprised at how great an investment this has been. I have had my bone comb for at least six years now and I never had a problem with it but I realized that it was not a comb for the shower or for wet hair/detangling so upon reading this post I decided to give the seamless comb from hotcombs a try. My hair just glided through the comb not a single snag which I do get with my bone comb. Thanks so much. My hair is also fine and it has made my detangling like butter because I detangle daily in the shower. I even used the comb on my mother who is very tender headed and she thought something like oil was on the comb to make it glide so effortlessly and I told her nope. So, I am a believer.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



I love my seamless combs,  but rarely use them on my hair now (I find finger detangling easier now and mostly use them on the kids).  When I do use them on my hair I love doing their 3comb smooth method.  It leaves my hair soooo soft.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 2, 2015)

I hate it when I see a new product that looks good, because I'm afraid I'm going to relapse. I used to be a hardcore product junkie always looking for the next best magic product to smooth, soften, tame frizz, etc. Now I just use what I know I like. I can't afford to waste anymore money or time on maybes


----------



## niknakmac (Jan 2, 2015)

I measured my hair this morning. It's been 6 months since my bc.  I have 2.5 inches in some places and 3 inches in others so I know I am growing about .5 inches a month but i'm still feeling so bald.  ughhhhh patience is truly a virtue.

OAN Shea butter really seems to melt my single strand knots.  Which makes detangling a breeze.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 2, 2015)

Glad to see some 4s are having a good experience with the magic rake comb. I have one on the way. 

I use Aphogee green tea protein leave in just about weekly and I consider myself high-po with normal to thick strands. So far so good. I also have permanent color.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Jan 2, 2015)

I am in my 6th week of daily wetting.  Ladies, this regimen has been a GAME CHANGER for me.  My hair is soft as silk. HEAVEN!  I think this time it's a go for super long 4b hair.  My has is DIFFERENT in a very good and manageable way.  I am really honing in on my little concoction for my ends and they are LOVING it now (maybe it's because I have more sebum coverag???)

2015 is going to be my year (at least I am putting that energy "out there").  I continue to maintain videos of my journey. which, if the Lord supports me, I will be on YouTube in January 2016 for the big REVEAL.



CenteredGirl said:


> About 5 weeks in to daily rinsing.  Still preening nightly for a good 15 to 20 minutes (dry) and again in the shower).  I'm generating more and more sebum with diligence (probably 3/4 of my hair is nicely covered now).  Had to create a concoction for the ends, and my ends seems to think it's sebum (yay).
> 
> By the way AlmondEyes, ITA about having had a perm destroying hair follicles.  It has been 20 years since my last perm, and my hair was BONE dry up until recently (the ends are still struggling along with the help of my little experiment).  But I am here to tell you that I can SEE the difference after almost 5 weeks of DAILY committed effort.  It's not easy to find the time and sometimes, I'm up late because I have tons of other stuff to get done before I go to bed.  But I am DETERMINED that before I leave this earth to have SUPER LONG 4 B hair. If this is the price I have to pay, I'm forking over my wallet.  I've been dancing around trying to get some hair for 20 years post perm and by gosh, I'm going to will it to happen with God's help.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 2, 2015)

I turned a bad hair day into a good gair day just now. I did a full head baggy with aloe vera juice and coconut oil, then I put my hair in a banana clip bun. My ends are much softer and they are protected from the cold air.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Jan 5, 2015)

Well ladies, I just can't "beweeve" my hur!  I'm so excited I had to post again.  My hair is so soft that I can now gingerly run my $$$$ Mason Pearson extra large Boar brush through my hair with virtually NO HAIR loss (just end of cycle hair -- I check check make sure). I originally had purchased due to it's magical ability to spread sebum.  However, at the time I failed to appreciate that it WOULD NOT work with dry, kinky 4b hair.  In fact, the first time I used it, I had major hair fall out.  

Here is a pic of the brush.





I know it my heart that if things continue as they are, I will be able to run this sucker through my hair like nobody's business.  At that point, sebum will really start to flow (it had better for for $325 ) GAME ON!!!!!!



CenteredGirl said:


> I am in my 6th week of daily wetting.  Ladies, this regimen has been a GAME CHANGER for me.  My hair is soft as silk. HEAVEN!  I think this time it's a go for super long 4b hair.  My has is DIFFERENT in a very good and manageable way.  I am really honing in on my little concoction for my ends and they are LOVING it now (maybe it's because I have more sebum coverag???)
> 
> 2015 is going to be my year (at least I am putting that energy "out there").  I continue to maintain videos of my journey. which, if the Lord supports me, I will be on YouTube in January 2016 for the big REVEAL.


----------



## almond eyes (Jan 5, 2015)

CenteredGirl said:


> Well ladies, I just can't "beweeve" my hur!  I'm so excited I had to post again.  My hair is so soft that I can now gingerly run my $$$$ Mason Pearson extra large Boar brush through my hair with virtually NO HAIR loss (just end of cycle hair -- I check check make sure). I originally had purchased due to it's magical ability to spread sebum.  However, at the time I failed to appreciate that it WOULD NOT work with dry, kinky 4b hair.  In fact, the first time I used it, I had major hair fall out.
> 
> Here is a pic of the brush.
> 
> ...



I am so glad you are seeing progress. Just try to alternate between the brush and finger combing or using a seamless comb when you are dealing with wet hair. We want you to maintain your progress and save every single strand. Congrats on feeling happy about your hair's progress.

The main issue for curlies in terms of the sebum is that the sebum doesn't make it all the way down our curl strands and sometimes our scalps are off balance so the sebum produced is little. So a bit of help through a slight comb helps especially when the hair is wet especially after a shower drench. A brush can accomplish the same thing (usually on straight hair) but because our hair is curly and densely packed a brush especially if used everyday and on dry hair may tear out your strands. Many women curlier use the brush to detangle the ends rather than to distribute sebum. 

I stay away from brushes as my hair is fine. I alternate between finger combing and a seamless comb. But a brush works for many curlies and there are some excellent quality brushes that may not rip out strands. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## CenteredGirl (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks almond eyes  I promise not to get carried away with my brush.  It was just an eye popping moment to  experience.  I am just pleased as punch.  If this works out, I will dedicate my Youtube introduction to you girl.  You got it popping!  



almond eyes said:


> I am so glad you are seeing progress. Just try to alternate between the brush and finger combing or using a seamless comb when you are dealing with wet hair. We want you to maintain your progress and save every single strand. Congrats on feeling happy about your hair's progress.
> 
> The main issue for curlies in terms of the sebum is that the sebum doesn't make it all the way down our curl strands and sometimes our scalps are off balance so the sebum produced is little. So a bit of help through a slight comb helps especially when the hair is wet especially after a shower drench. A brush can accomplish the same thing (usually on straight hair) but because our hair is curly and densely packed a brush especially if used everyday and on dry hair may tear out your strands. Many women curlier use the brush to detangle the ends rather than to distribute sebum.
> 
> ...


----------



## almond eyes (Jan 5, 2015)

CenteredGirl said:


> Thanks almond eyes  I promise not to get carried away with my brush.  It was just an eye popping moment to  experience.  I am just pleased as punch.  If this works out, I will dedicate my Youtube introduction to you girl.  You got it popping!  [/QUOTE.
> 
> I really am rooting for you!!!!!!!!!!You are very sweet!!!!!! I just want to help others.
> 
> ...


----------



## CenteredGirl (Jan 6, 2015)

almond eyes,

Well you sure did help me and I am forever going to credit you for that. BLESS YOU.  Keep sharing cause, I'm going to soak it up.

Interesting about the scarves, you need to start a YouTube Chanel.  What else do you have in you bag of "awesome hair knowledge"? Tee Hee.



almond eyes said:


> CenteredGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks almond eyes  I promise not to get carried away with my brush.  It was just an eye popping moment to  experience.  I am just pleased as punch.  If this works out, I will dedicate my Youtube introduction to you girl.  You got it popping!  [/QUOTE.
> ...


----------



## almond eyes (Jan 6, 2015)

CenteredGirl said:


> almond eyes,
> 
> Well you sure did help me and I am forever going to credit you for that. BLESS YOU.  Keep sharing cause, I'm going to soak it up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 6, 2015)

My hair is becoming easier and easier to detangle and that is a blessing. I'm also finding fewer ssks. I've been using a balancing conditioner after every wash and I think that is helping a lot. If my hair has too much protein or moisture it gets super tangled


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 6, 2015)

[USER=406999]Prettymetty[/USER];20972169 said:
			
		

> My hair is becoming easier and easier to detangle and that is a blessing. I'm also finding fewer ssks. I've been using a balancing conditioner after every wash and I think that is helping a lot. If my hair has too much protein or moisture it gets super tangled



Which balancing conditioner?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 7, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> Which balancing conditioner?



I mixed Aphogee 2 minute with Keracare Humecto. Until I find a good detangling dc I will be mixing those 2.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Jan 14, 2015)

Week 7.  My hair is so manageable now that I wet it parted down the middle.  @ the wise advice of almond eyes, I am putting away the brush and sticking to my seamless wide toot comb in the shower.  Cut my shower time in half$$$.  It's working ladies.

Also, I am honing in my ends recipe.  Almost have it nailed.  Talk soon and continue happy journeys to all my 4B sisters!


----------



## almond eyes (Jan 14, 2015)

CenteredGirl said:


> Week 7.  My hair is so manageable now that I wet it parted down the middle.  @ the wise advice of almond eyes, I am putting away the brush and sticking to my seamless wide toot comb in the shower.  Cut my shower time in half$$$.  It's working ladies.
> 
> Also, I am honing in my ends recipe.  Almost have it nailed.  Talk soon and continue happy journeys to all my 4B sisters!



CenteredGirl, glad to hear your hair is manageable and you put down the brush (smiles). I think once your hair feels manageable and grows long enough (to a protective style like big braids) you can incorporate more spritzing and then rinse every few days until shampoo/D.C. days. If you see more hairs than usual in your comb, incorporate a protein treatment (without heat) on wash day followed by a DC. As your hair gets longer, you can limit the combing in the shower and incorporate more finger combing. 

I also now use a spritz bottle and put a lot of cold water in there so after I have done my warm water rinse and detangle lightly under the shower then I close my hair cuticles with a few spritzes of cold water. And then I detangle lightly again to stretch my hair out a bit before putting in my leave ins. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 14, 2015)

almond eyes said:


> CenteredGirl, glad to hear your hair is manageable and you put down the brush (smiles). I think once your hair feels manageable and grows long enough (to a protective style like big braids) you can incorporate more spritzing and then rinse every few days until shampoo/D.C. days. If you see more hairs than usual in your comb, incorporate a protein treatment (without heat) on wash day followed by a DC. As your hair gets longer, you can limit the combing in the shower and incorporate more finger combing.  I also now use a spritz bottle and put a lot of cold water in there so after I have done my warm water rinse and detangle lightly under the shower then I close my hair cuticles with a few spritzes of cold water. And then I detangle lightly again to stretch my hair out a bit before putting in my leave ins.  Best, Almond Eyes




thanks for this idea. close cuticules with cold sorite water. i always skipped closing mine because i didnt want cold water on my body. i will now do it outside the tub


----------



## HappyHairJourney (Jan 15, 2015)

*waves* Hiiiiii! I'm new here (after lurking for about 5 years) lol. It's refreshing to see this thread and see it is still active. Hoping to learn a lot and hopefully help a lot through sharing. 

I agree with sealing cuticles with spritzing cold water to avoid instant back freeze. Lol! I mix mine with AVJ and Distilled water and store it in the fridge. I've been slacking a bit and need to get back to that. I notice my hair always feels better and tends to stay hydrated longer when I seal it right away with cold water.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Jan 15, 2015)

almond eyes,

Thanks for the continued guidance!  So far there have been only a couple of hairs with my comb, but frankly, I could do it all with my fingers.  Will start that tonight as a matter of fact.  My hair stays soft all day so i was wondering if the daily wetting needed to continue.  I think I will stay the course of daily wetting for a full year as I signed up for that.

Hmmm, cold water rinse.  Been down that road before, but with very UN-MANAGEABLE natural hair.  I'll keep a spritz bottle in the fridge and work it in!  Will keep you posted!!!!!  Bless you girl.



almond eyes said:


> CenteredGirl, glad to hear your hair is manageable and you put down the brush (smiles). I think once your hair feels manageable and grows long enough (to a protective style like big braids) you can incorporate more spritzing and then rinse every few days until shampoo/D.C. days. If you see more hairs than usual in your comb, incorporate a protein treatment (without heat) on wash day followed by a DC. As your hair gets longer, you can limit the combing in the shower and incorporate more finger combing.
> 
> I also now use a *spritz bottle and put a lot of cold water in there *so after I have done my warm water rinse and detangle lightly under the shower then I close my hair cuticles with a few spritzes of cold water. And then I detangle lightly again to stretch my hair out a bit before putting in my leave ins.
> 
> ...


----------



## almond eyes (Jan 15, 2015)

coolsista-paris said:


> thanks for this idea. close cuticules with cold sorite water. i always skipped closing mine because i didnt want cold water on my body. i will now do it outside the tub



Coolista-Paris and Centered Girl, cold hair rinses in the shower make my hair shrink and hard. But when I put the cold water in a spritz bottle and I spritz after I have gotten out of the shower my hair responds well. I use the cold water from the sink and not keep it in the fridge that's too cold for my hair. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## almond eyes (Jan 15, 2015)

CenteredGirl said:


> almond eyes,
> 
> Thanks for the continued guidance!  So far there have been only a couple of hairs with my comb, but frankly, I could do it all with my fingers.  Will start that tonight as a matter of fact.  My hair stays soft all day so i was wondering if the daily wetting needed to continue.  I think I will stay the course of daily wetting for a full year as I signed up for that.
> 
> Hmmm, cold water rinse.  Been down that road before, but with very UN-MANAGEABLE natural hair.  I'll keep a spritz bottle in the fridge and work it in!  Will keep you posted!!!!!  Bless you girl.



You don't need to put it in the fridge, you can just use it straight from the sink that is already cold. I don't think the water needs to be like freezing cold.

I think if you feel that your hair is in a good place then you might want to skip the daily wetting and use a spritz bottle with water daily or as needed with your normal leave in. I think for me I will continue the daily wetting for a year (which for me ends in June) until my hair can be pulled into big braids. And then do some alternate days of wetting or spritz bottle mostly. 

Or on dry hair just use a bit of water spritz or moisturizer and a good grease to seal. I had an old bottle of scalp protector (from my days of relaxing) from ORS and found out that it did very well as a grease when I looked at the ingredients. It actually has aloe in the ingredients, I find it very moisturizing. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2015)

Sometimes I just like to read. This may be old but its new to me.

The Natural Hair Blog Directory


----------



## AyannaDivine (Jan 20, 2015)

Forgot to tell yall that I cut about 4 inches of hair. I'm back to APL and will be working diligently to get to BSL before year end. I know you guys know this already but just a friendly reminder not to skip your protein treatments! My hair feels amazing since I've started using SheScentIt Okra treatment!

Edit: I meant to say I was back at SL, not APL!


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 20, 2015)

AyannaDivine said:


> Forgot to tell yall that I cut about 4 inches of hair. I'm back to APL and will be working diligently to get to BSL before year end. I know you guys know this already but just a friendly reminder not to skip your protein treatments! My hair feels amazing since I've started using SheScentIt Okra treatment!




How often do you use it?


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 31, 2015)

almond eyes said:


> Coolista-Paris and Centered Girl, cold hair rinses in the shower make my hair shrink and hard. But when I put the cold water in a spritz bottle and I spritz after I have gotten out of the shower my hair responds well. I use the cold water from the sink and not keep it in the fridge that's too cold for my hair.  Best, Almond Eyes



thanks so much!
il taking these cornows out tomorrow and im gonna wash this hair, condition it , spritz it!


----------



## almond eyes (Jan 31, 2015)

coolsista-paris said:


> thanks so much!
> il taking these cornows out tomorrow and im gonna wash this hair, condition it , spritz it!



Let us know. I like spritzing with cold water afterwards it feels good and it's not that shock of cold. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## CenteredGirl (Feb 6, 2015)

Week 11 report.  Okay, so my hair is totally different now.  I am using the double up scarf method that almond eyes suggested - total WINNER.  hair stays moist so that it's super soft in the morning.  

Literally NO HAIR LOSS.  Ends are LUCIOUS and SMOOTH to the touch.  I've added spritzing with a tad bit of vinegar and distilled water in the shower to remove the oil concoction that I have developed.  Daily removal seems to make my hair more soft rather than keeping it on.

Anyway ladies, my hair is on it's way.  the only question now is what my terminal length is.  Some of us are blessed with tailbone possibilities, others may never get to that length but still have a nice head of healthy hair!   We'll see.  I've gotten to BSL - well kinda - not full BSL and the back was not even


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 7, 2015)

Just checking in. I am doing well. My hair is currently blown out. I moisturize and seal daily. My go to style right now is a bun (part of my dress code at work). At  night I let my hair down for a bit and massage my scalp. I really like argan oil. I seal with it and I have added it to most of my products


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 24, 2015)

Still here too. Regimen is going great. I'm mostly wigging it (baggying) 75% and wearing my hair out 25% of the time. I've dusted my ends curl by curl in the past month or so and don't plan to do so too often, but will keep an eye on my ends. 

Looking forward to warmer weather and shorter drying times for my wash and gos, however my hair is slowly taking less time to dry since I began MHM/bald spot regimen back in September.
Adding to that, I'm not sure if I ever mentioned here that my spot is no longer bald as of January so hopefully this growth shows all round. 

Anywho, here's how I wore my hair today after my wash.


----------



## Anaisin (Feb 24, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Still here too. Regimen is going great. I'm mostly wigging it (baggying) 75% and wearing my hair out 25% of the time. I've dusted my ends curl by curl in the past month or so and don't plan to do so too often, but will keep an eye on my ends.
> 
> Looking forward to warmer weather and shorter drying times for my wash and gos, however my hair is slowly taking less time to dry since I began MHM/bald spot regimen back in September.
> Adding to that, I'm not sure if I ever mentioned here that my spot is no longer bald as of January so hopefully this growth shows all round.
> ...



Omg I love your hair!!! I can't wait for warmer weather either


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 24, 2015)

I just ordered my all time favorite Kerastase masque (Chroma Riche) and I got 2 free travel shampoos and 3 samples. I am super excited  I can't wait to treat my hair to a DC


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 25, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> Omg I love your hair!!! I can't wait for warmer weather either



Thank you. I am a true summer baby


----------



## PrissyPJ (Feb 26, 2015)

Prettymetty what do you moisturize your straight hair with?



Prettymetty said:


> Just checking in. I am doing well. My hair is currently blown out. I moisturize and seal daily. My go to style right now is a bun (part of my dress code at work). At night I let my hair down for a bit and massage my scalp. I really like argan oil. I seal with it and I have added it to most of my products


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 26, 2015)

^^^I use Neutrogena Silk Touch cream. A little goes a long way


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 2, 2015)

14 weeks in.  Okay guys, the ends of my hair are soft and manageable.  Game on. The only thing keeping my hair from reaching my goal length is that I am genetically programmed for a shorter terminal length.  We shall see.  Will keep you posted.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 2, 2015)

I am quickly approaching Bsl for the second time. Last time I got a trim and lost a lot of length. Now I am self trimming. I am doing micro trims every 2-3 months to gradually get rid of my colored/heat damaged ends. I trimmed in October and February.  I plan to trim again in June. Once I reach Bsl I may decide to just maintain that length until my layers catch up. Decisions decisions


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm definitely 4b. Would love to join this army. I'm just getting back on track and starting to retain. Right now I'm just trying to get to SL. But I'm shooting for WL. I'm doing the modified MHM which is definitely helping me to retain as well as thicken up my crown.

Here is my hair wet




And here is my rollerset/flat twist combo.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 2, 2015)

Your hair has grown a lot faithVA. Lovely rollerset.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Your hair has grown a lot faithVA. Lovely rollerset.



Thank you. I can't wait to be one of the Super-Long Hair ladies like you


----------



## simplyconfident (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi ladies! 

I'm looking for a great leave in conditioner for my daughters 4a/4b low porosity natural hair. Preferably something I can find on the ground. Any suggestions?


----------



## Harina (Mar 2, 2015)

Locs are happening very soon for me. I don't even have the time for this anymore.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2015)

simplyconfident said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm looking for a great leave in conditioner for my daughters 4a/4b low porosity natural hair. Preferably something I can find on the ground. Any suggestions?



I like As I Am leave in. It has glycerin if you don't mind that. You can dilute it and make it go even further. You can get it from Sally's and Target and sometimes Walgreen.


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 2, 2015)

simplyconfident said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm looking for a great leave in conditioner for my daughters 4a/4b low porosity natural hair. Preferably something I can find on the ground. Any suggestions?



Shea moisture jbco leave in


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I like As I Am leave in. It has glycerin if you don't mind that. You can dilute it and make it go even further. You can get it from Sally's and Target and sometimes Walgreen.



I am low porosity and I know faithva is too. I agree with as i am. Oyin hair dew as well. Shea Moisture doesn't really work on my lo po strands.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 2, 2015)

My daughter is 4b with super low porosity. I use the generic Nexxus Humectress as her leave in. I got it from Sally's.


----------



## ceecy29 (Mar 3, 2015)

CenteredGirl You have piqued my interest. So after you wet your hair daily, how do you style it? What's your length. Is your oil mix the only thing you apply afterwards?


----------



## niknakmac (Mar 4, 2015)

I noticed some serious growth yesterday.  I must of had a growth spurt last month.  looks like I will make 6 inches by my 1 yer post bc!


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 4, 2015)

ceecy29 said:


> CenteredGirl You have piqued my interest. So after you wet your hair daily, how do you style it? What's your length. Is your oil mix the only thing you apply afterwards?



ceecy29:


2 to 4 braids pinned across the top of my head.
Yes only my oil mix. However I apply a bit before wetting as well.
As of yesterday, 1 inch past shoulder blade


----------



## almond eyes (Mar 4, 2015)

I find that when I slip into using products and just spritzing with water my hair doesn't like it. 

My hair likes to be drenched in warm water (every few days) and very little product. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## almond eyes (Mar 6, 2015)

I found that the following works for those of us who have shorter hair using water only (And I put water only very loosely) is the following:

1. You can put some warm water in a spritz bottle and use an oil for your shaft and ends. Try not to get the oils on your roots as you do not want that to compete with your natural sebum. Or you can do a warm water rinse in the shower to get your sebum going and prep you hair, you do not have to do this daily if you have full sebum coverage. You can do a warm water rinse two or more times a week. I tend to alternate between warm water spritzes and warm water rinses in the shower.

2. My style of choice are big flat twists which I do to stretch my hair. I think once you hair gets to be about three inches or more you have to find a way to keep your hair stretched so that it doesn't get tangled. You can take out the flat twists in the day in order to style your hair and put them back at night. But be gentle with your flat twisting. I have to actually comb my hair gently when I do my spritz, my hair doesn't like finger combing exclusively. 

3. In doing 'water only' keep up with your weekly Deep Conditioning and Protein treatments (as needed). 

I experimented and got lazy two weeks ago and didn't do my protein treatments or DC and then I started to wear my fro without it being stretched and finger combed and then used a lot of shea moisture black jamaican castor oil leave in with glycerin and a cool water spritz and my hair rebelled. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 6, 2015)

Found some hair hates. She cant stand:

.braids and corn rows with or without extensions, tight or loose. All this  time  I thought I had low density. Think  the hair was just breaking at the parting points. Density seems almost normal now after no extensions the last 4 or 5  months . Been wearing it rolled up in dry buns and its doing fabulous.

.extensions, weaves. Only because in most cases it means I have to braid it up. Bye bye beloved crochet braids.  

.being wet all the time. High porosity means soggy and breaky easily 

.being loose unless stretched or straightened.

.not being regularly snipped. Seek and destroys seem to be critical every 2 weeks.

.finger detangling. Doesnt work. Hair is too fine and porous. Found a great  seamless comb a great technique that avoids breakage. Shed hairs removed and less ssk.

Ive retained more since November than I have half of last year particularly in my troubled crown area that  hadn't really retained since my 2012 BC.


----------



## meka72 (Mar 6, 2015)

Would you mind sharing your detangling technique? Detangling is the bane of my existence and I've yet to figure out the best way to detangle my hair. Finger detangling doesn't cut it. I have a couple of Hercules Sagemaan combs, the Widu brush that's popular and a horse detangling brush (I will try whatever works. Lol) and can't quite get detangling down such that I'm not breaking or damaging my hair.   



DarkJoy said:


> Found some hair hates. She cant stand:  .finger detangling. Doesnt work. Hair is too fine and porous. Found a great  seamless comb a great technique that avoids breakage. Shed hairs removed and less ssk.  Ive retained more since November than I have half of last year particularly in my troubled crown area that  hadn't really retained since my 2012 BC.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 6, 2015)

meka72 said:


> Would you mind sharing your detangling technique? Detangling is the bane of my existence and I've yet to figure out the best way to detangle my hair. Finger detangling doesn't cut it. I have a couple of Hercules Sagemaan combs, the Widu brush that's popular and a horse detangling brush (I will try whatever works. Lol) and can't quite get detangling down such that I'm not breaking or damaging my hair.



Sure!

Heres the thing, I found that my coils can fold in half on themselves  so the shaft is bent like  a folded piece of paper. Lots  of ends actually point back to and entangled in the roots. Severe breakage if not careful.

What I do is start with either moist (not wet) or dry but oiled hair. Yours  might like something  different of course.

Take a section and smooth it root to tip. You can use praying hands method or one handed. If there are coil clumps folded and tangled weird, I grab those and loosen with fingers.

Once that section is smooth,  grab and  pull taught near the ends with non-combing hand. The trick to not losing  hair here is to keep it all pulled *firmly* in combing  direction.

Begin combing at the very tip to root slow and easy. If you hit a knot, sometimes fingers are best to start then comb again.

Instead of  losing half a combs worth of hair , I lose a few whisps.  If im rushed and not gentle  it can be more. *shrugs* I dont always have time to spend on hair. There will always be shed hair of course.

It doesn't take long. My longest layers are nearly cbl now and it takes maybe 30 min for a full post wash detangle. Obviously super long and super thick  will take longer.
meka72


----------



## meka72 (Mar 6, 2015)

DarkJoy, thanks for posting your technique. I usually detangle on wet hair and maybe I need to try it in damp hair? My hair, especially my ends, are extremely coily. I know that my ends need to be trimmed because my hair has been extra tangled. I'm going to trim my hair myself (for the first time) this weekend and will try your technique. Thanks again!


----------



## almond eyes (Mar 6, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Found some hair hates. She cant stand:
> 
> .braids and corn rows with or without extensions, tight or loose. All this  time  I thought I had low density. Think  the hair was just breaking at the parting points. Density seems almost normal now after no extensions the last 4 or 5  months . Been wearing it rolled up in dry buns and its doing fabulous.
> 
> ...



Excellent analysis. My hair is also like what you have described. I also find that as my hair begins to grow it is not that it doesn't like water but it is that I have to be careful with the styling issue on wet hair and not over manipulating my hair in overly wet hair.

What moisturizers do you use and how often do you moisturize? How often do you wash or wet your hair in the shower? how often do you do your DC's.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## almond eyes (Mar 6, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Sure!
> 
> Heres the thing, I found that my coils can fold in half on themselves  so the shaft is bent like  a folded piece of paper. Lots  of ends actually point back to and entangled in the roots. Severe breakage if not careful.
> 
> ...



Especially for fine hair, we have to be careful in our detangling technique. I agree exclusive finger combing doesn't work for me my curls wrap around one another too much. And you are right the hair should be moist but not overly damp or wet. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 8, 2015)

almond eyes said:


> Excellent analysis. My hair is also like what you have described. I also find that as my hair begins to grow it is not that it doesn't like water but it is that I have to be careful with the styling issue on wet hair and not over manipulating my hair in overly wet hair.
> 
> What moisturizers do you use and how often do you moisturize? How often do you wash or wet your hair in the shower? how often do you do your DC's.
> 
> ...



I used to moisture   DC once or twice a week. Now I found I dont need it. My new Reggie is  I use a light protein weekly (shescentit okra) then a moisturizer every 2 days. Thats plenty. Its either kinky curly knot today or shescentit coconut cream. She is much  stronger with this arrangement than full moisture dc weekly.

If I have build up I will cowash with As I Am coconut cowash midweek (or V05) with a V05 rinse out.

As an aside, ive finally accepted that my hair responds best to "green" protein.  This okra is great and there was an algae one that it loved but I wasnt spending the cash. Silk, pantheon, collagen are ok but get toi hard after a while.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 12, 2015)

almond eyes, DRENCHED is the key here.  I spent 20 minutes in the shower yesterday - Hair heaven.


almond eyes said:


> I find that when I slip into using products and just spritzing with water my hair doesn't like it.
> 
> My hair likes to be drenched in warm water (every few days) and very little product.
> 
> ...


----------



## niknakmac (Mar 12, 2015)

How much shrinkage are yall getting?  

I feel like I have about 70 -80% shrinkage.  My 4 inches easily becomes an inch an stays that way.  I don't even bother trying to fro it out b/c I know it's just going to curl on itself back down to an inch.

The last time I was natural I don't remember having this problem but I think that's because my hair was very dry.  My twists used to stay one length.  Now they draw up and if I pull one out it will spring back into it's shrunken zone.

I'm not complaining i just found it interesting.  This does mean i'm going to have to grow 5 times as much hair to look like I have any...smh


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 12, 2015)

I get more than 80% shrinkage which is why ssk is a massive problem and probably the  major reason why Ive never been able to grow hair unless straightened.

S & d and dusting seems an important ingredient in my retention.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 12, 2015)

sweetnikki_6 said:


> How much shrinkage are yall getting?
> 
> I feel like I have about 70 -80% shrinkage.  My 4 inches easily becomes an inch an stays that way.  I don't even bother trying to fro it out b/c I know it's just going to curl on itself back down to an inch.
> 
> ...



I think the same thing regarding when my hair will start to look long. With my maximum hydration regimen giving me some hang time, I'd say I have around 50 or 60% shrinkage IDK.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2015)

I also have major shrinkage. I have between 4 to 6 inches of hair that will shrink down to 1.5 inches if allowed to dry loose. Although, the more I water rinse and apply oil when its wet, it seems to take longer to shrink all the way down so it may stop at 2 inches.


----------



## almond eyes (Mar 12, 2015)

CenteredGirl said:


> almond eyes, DRENCHED is the key here.  I spent 20 minutes in the shower yesterday - Hair heaven.



Good to hear all is going well. Once your hair gets the benefit of the hydration from the warm water under a shower, then you don't need to drench on a daily basis unless you are very gentle with your hair to prevent over manipulation or over moisturisation.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 18, 2015)

sweetnikki_6 said:


> How much shrinkage are yall getting?
> 
> I feel like I have about 70 -80% shrinkage.  My 4 inches easily becomes an inch an stays that way.  I don't even bother trying to fro it out b/c I know it's just going to curl on itself back down to an inch.
> 
> ...


Practically none as I put my hair up after my shower.  In the morning, I'd say I have about 10 to 20% shrinkage if that.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 18, 2015)

almond eyes said:


> Good to hear all is going well. Once your hair gets the benefit of the hydration from the warm water under a shower, then you don't need to drench on a daily basis unless you are very gentle with your hair to prevent *over manipulation or over moisturisatio*n.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



Yes, I am watching for that.  At this juncture, my hair is loving the moisture and my fingers sail through the kinks.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey beauties. Just checking in. I got a new moisturizer this week and I love everything,  but the smell lol. It's called Oleo Relax slim by Kerastase. I love how thick and creamy it is and how it tames frizz and melts tangles. 

I'm thinking about adding a weekly cowash to my regimen. I will try it out tomorrow and see how my hair behaves.


----------



## snoop (Apr 8, 2015)

I've been water washing for about a month now -- I would say ever 1 to 3 days.  I think that I've got full sebum coverage or close to.  I"m guessing that because of it, I've got less shrinkage.  I'm going to clarify soon (most likely a clay wash) and see what happens.


----------



## Alta Angel (Apr 9, 2015)

4a/b Representing!!!


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 9, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> With my maximum hydration regimen giving me some hang time, I'd say I have around 50 or 60% shrinkage IDK.


I fell off, but now that I've bc'd... ssk's are not a game. I've snipped off six knots in as many days. That's it, back to as much MHM as I can muster. _*sigh*_

@SlimPickinz


----------



## SlimPickinz (Apr 9, 2015)

@Honey Bee Don't let those SSK's keep you down. Do your super complicated MHM and hopefully that solves your knots issue. It's cold as hell today I did a wash n go and had to bun it up. That cold air would have froze the coconut oil in my hair. I want to punch this weather in the nuts


----------



## Honey Bee (Apr 9, 2015)

SlimPickinz said:


> @Honey Bee Don't let those SSK's keep you down.* Do your super complicated MHM *and hopefully that solves your knots issue. It's cold as hell today I did a wash n go and had to bun it up. That cold air would have froze the coconut oil in my hair.* I want to punch this weather in the nuts*


----------



## almond eyes (Apr 10, 2015)

snoop said:


> I've been water washing for about a month now -- I would say ever 1 to 3 days.  I think that I've got full sebum coverage or close to.  I"m guessing that because of it, I've got less shrinkage.  I'm going to clarify soon (most likely a clay wash) and see what happens.



Hi Snoop. I love water only as a way to refresh your hair but please remember water can be highly moisturising so if you don't do your mild to medium protein treatments whether once every two weeks or once a month, your hair is going to get limp and you may have breakage. And I would not clarify with clay, use a shampoo bar or a light shampoo. Water only causes your sebum to come in but you get a lot of build up and clay won't remove all of it and can be drying to your strands which is not what you want.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## snoop (Apr 11, 2015)

almond eyes said:


> Hi Snoop. I love water only as a way to refresh your hair but please remember water can be highly moisturising so if you don't do your mild to medium protein treatments whether once every two weeks or once a month, your hair is going to get limp and you may have breakage. And I would not clarify with clay, use a shampoo bar or a light shampoo. Water only causes your sebum to come in but you get a lot of build up and clay won't remove all of it and can be drying to your strands which is not what you want.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



Thanks @almond eyes

I've been reading up on wateronlyhairwash.com's routine and she clarifies around every 7 weeks and uses something natural like clay, ACV, or oils to do so.  I've only watched some of her YouTube vids but her site details her water only washing method. 

I'm still waiting to make my moisturizer then I might go back to my old routine but with more water washing in between.  Right now my hair feels pliable but not soft.  Definitely the coating of sebum is keeping it from falling off without a moisturizer or using oils. 

Thanks for the heads up, though.  I'll try to add some protein to my wash this weekend.


----------



## almond eyes (Apr 11, 2015)

snoop said:


> Thanks @almond eyes
> 
> I've been reading up on wateronlyhairwash.com's routine and she clarifies around every 7 weeks and uses something natural like clay, ACV, or oils to do so.  I've only watched some of her YouTube vids but her site details her water only washing method.
> 
> ...



Only use protein if your hair feels a bit limp and focus more on the ends since you hair is longer. I think she has a much stronger hair than mine for sure. Like my mother has very strong hair like teflon but now after all these years because of her neglect of protein it is all beginning to catch up with her. She is putting it down to old age but I am telling her she needs a protein treatment!!!!!!


----------



## almond eyes (Apr 14, 2015)

Having fine hair is a challenge with the moisture and protein thing. I know my fine strands need protein to fortify it but too much can cause major matting and crispy ends. At the same time my hair craves moisture but I need to be careful with moisture overload because fine hair can get that problem quickly. So I have to constantly check my hair when I open it in the morning and I can tell what is going on and even when I wet it I can tell if it is strong or limp. 

I am going to soon celebrate in May one year since I shaved. And I feel like I have come a long way. My first three months were the best, I loved my shaved hair. So simple and easy. Then I got into months 4-10 and that was a lot of trying to make my hair bloom and not get stuck at the TWA stage.  Usually in the past that is when I would run to the nearest braid shop but this time I was adamant no extension braids. Now that I am at 4-5 inches stretched, I feel like I am on my way and I can actually do a mini pony puff (though I won't be doing that style too much don't want the tension). But I have to keep an eye on protein and moisture overload. I don't use too many products on my hair so if something goes wrong in the chain I can switch it up. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## CenteredGirl (Apr 14, 2015)

You are my hair goddess @almond eyes.  Congrats on your anniversary.








almond eyes said:


> Having fine hair is a challenge with the moisture and protein thing. I know my fine strands need protein to fortify it but too much can cause major matting and crispy ends. At the same time my hair craves moisture but I need to be careful with moisture overload because fine hair can get that problem quickly. So I have to constantly check my hair when I open it in the morning and I can tell what is going on and even when I wet it I can tell if it is strong or limp.
> 
> I am going to soon celebrate in May one year since I shaved. And I feel like I have come a long way. My first three months were the best, I loved my shaved hair. So simple and easy. Then I got into months 4-10 and that was a lot of trying to make my hair bloom and not get stuck at the TWA stage.  Usually in the past that is when I would run to the nearest braid shop but this time I was adamant no extension braids. Now that I am at 4-5 inches stretched, I feel like I am on my way and I can actually do a mini pony puff (though I won't be doing that style too much don't want the tension). But I have to keep an eye on protein and moisture overload. I don't use too many products on my hair so if something goes wrong in the chain I can switch it up.
> 
> ...


----------



## almond eyes (Apr 14, 2015)

CenteredGirl said:


> You are my hair goddess @almond eyes.  Congrats on your anniversary.


Thanks so much. Truly, I really pay attention to my strands each day. If I see it's dry and my ends look good then I may do a water rinse, if they start feeling limp and shed hairs protein. I stay away from protein in my leave ins and that took me a long time to figure out. I love water only but hair needs some moisture from some type of product to seal it in and at the same time one must be careful not to get mushy strands from the expansion of the hair in the water. Though I now do more DC treatments and will throw in a water rinse once or twice a week for good measure. Good luck to you too!!!!!!!


----------



## CenteredGirl (Apr 20, 2015)

Okay guys, this is weird.  couple days ago i was cowashing...Wasn't thinking and used my DH's condish.  Didn't realize it until the end...and gasp, it had cones in it.  I was mortified.  HOWEVER, I was pleasantly surprised that my hair turned even more manageable  I' m not hopping on the cone bandwagon, but it's food for thought.  My own theory is that now that my hair is sebum covered it's invincible?  Discuss.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 20, 2015)

@CenteredGirl  cones aren't all that bad. My hair actually behaves better when I have cones in my leave in. For me cones=slip=less hair in my comb. I also shampoo twice a week so I never have an issue with buildup or dryness.

I have learned to just do what my hair likes no matter how unpopular it seems.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Apr 20, 2015)

@Prettymetty, your words:  "I have learned to just do what my hair likes no matter how unpopular it seems." should be the real name of this forum.  Lawd, how I have wasted so much time and hair following the popular crowd.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 20, 2015)

Lmao @ the hair pulling!! I love the emoticons


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 20, 2015)

October vs. Yesterday (April).

6 months post Bigchop#3
Team SL 2015.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 20, 2015)

Im a silicon mix stan for life.

I don't care for silicone serums though.


----------



## almond eyes (Apr 20, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> October vs. Yesterday (April).
> 
> 6 months post Bigchop#3
> Team SL 2015.




Amazing and beautiful. You look good both ways!!!!!!


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks @almond eyes


----------



## nlamr2013 (Apr 21, 2015)

ok I may have mostly 4b hair lol I never can tell but I think 4b mostly with a patch of 4a in the back center 4c on the sides of the nape and the front edges and something in the front center
Ill take pics when I put my conditioner in

Eta pics
All pics are freshly washed saturated with conditioner. 






Nape section.  Very rough prone to tangling and knots. 









Part that I think is 4a. Feels smooth easily straightened and clumps well.  Longest section as well.  Second picture is a single clump





Front weird portion barely a curl patten very rough and wiry hair strands doesn't hold a curl very well.  






What the majority of my hair looks like. Thick strands small curl diameter when dry about the size of a pen spring.  

Hair in a two strand twist out.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 21, 2015)

^Hair type isn't how dry and tangled your hair feels, it's just the size.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 21, 2015)

nlamr2013 said:


> ok I may have mostly 4b hair lol I never can tell but I think 4b mostly with a patch of 4a in the back center 4c on the sides of the nape and the front edges and something in the front center
> Ill take pics when I put my conditioner in
> 
> Eta pics
> ...


That is not 4b hair or even 4a! You look like you are in the 3 range. I'm 4a and my hair looks like ink pen coils. Much kinkier than yours.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 21, 2015)

nlamr2013 said:


> ok I may have mostly 4b hair lol I never can tell but I think 4b mostly with a patch of 4a in the back center 4c on the sides of the nape and the front edges and something in the front center
> Ill take pics when I put my conditioner in
> 
> Eta pics
> ...



In my opinion if those shots of your hair are when wet, you could fall within the 3-4 range. I say I am 4c/4b and my coils are like pen spring size but they do elongate a a little when wet. This is my hair (what you can see is dry).


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 21, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> In my opinion if those shots of your hair are when wet, you could fall within the 3-4 range. I say I am 4c/4b and my coils are like pen spring size but they do elongate a a little when wet. This is my hair (what you can see is dry).View attachment 325631


You maybe more of a 4a with some 4b sprinkled/hidden in there. Lol 4b has some coil texture, but not as defined.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 21, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> You maybe more of a 4a with some 4b sprinkled/hidden in there. Lol 4b has some coil texture, but not as defined.



My hair has gel shingled through it and I exclusively finger comb/ detangle. My hair only looks defined because of this.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 21, 2015)

Pic of the size of defined 4b that the hair chart is based on. Again having tangled, matted, wiry, dry hair etc has nothing to do with hair type. That's due to improper hair care. If a white girl with nearly bone straight hair was wiry,tangled etc that doesn't make her 4b/c. Those are conditions of the hair not a type 










Examples of "clumped" 4b.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 21, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> You maybe more of a 4a with some 4b sprinkled/hidden in there. Lol 4b has some coil texture, but not as defined.



Definition has nothing to do with it. Not everyone's hair grows in the same direction for it to clump together in a thicker coil. Size in diameter is the only indication of hair type if you are basing it on the Andre Walker chart. Her coils are smaller than 4a. I am 4a 4b, there is a clear difference in size


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 21, 2015)

My coils are tinier than all of the above pics (the size of this "o"). Maybe I am 4c?


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 21, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> Definition has nothing to do with it. Not everyone's hair grows in the same direction for it to clump together in a thicker coil. Size in diameter is the only indication of hair type if you are basing it on the Andre Walker chart. Her coils are smaller than 4a. I am 4a 4b, there is a clear difference in size


I disagree and I don't even wanna read anything you have to say. I'm still not past you callin me a snow flake coon.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 21, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> My coils are tinier than all of the above pics (the size of this "o"). Maybe I am 4c?


No you would be 4b. Forget what ole girl just said.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 21, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> My hair has gel shingled through it and I exclusively finger comb/ detangle. My hair is only looks defined because of this.


Do you have a pic of your hair naked?(no product/conditioner)


----------



## moneychaser (Apr 21, 2015)

I am at a very awkward length and have been using a blowdryer (after it has air dried) to stretch/elongate my twistout.  I see a lot of youtubers doing this.  Is this a HUGE no-no?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 21, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Do you have a pic of your hair naked?(no product/conditioner)



Here's my hair before my current regimen. Washed. No product.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 21, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Do you have a pic of your hair naked?(no product/conditioner)





AbsyBlvd said:


> Here's my hair before my current regimen. Washed. No product.View attachment 325636View attachment 325637


looks so soft! Yes you are a 4b! Lol I stand corrected! I came in here, since I don't have a hair type home! The 4a thread is a bunch of 3b/c folks in there! I'm in the 4 family! I need to be around my own kind! Lol


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 21, 2015)

@JunMom2Be If your hair is not breaking and becoming damaged, stick with what works. I blowdry weekly. I'm not changing that. My hair responds well to some heat in the mix.


JunMom2Be said:


> I am at a very awkward length and have been using a blowdryer (after it has air dried) to stretch/elongate my twistout.  I see a lot of youtubers doing this.  Is this a HUGE no-no?


----------



## niknakmac (Apr 21, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> October vs. Yesterday (April).
> 
> 6 months post Bigchop#3
> Team SL 2015.


You look great!  Your hair grew super fast!


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 21, 2015)

@sweetnikki_6 thanks!
My goal is SL by the fall.

Im doing everything in my power to retain and not have a setback.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Apr 22, 2015)

OMG!  Beautiful Miss @yaya24!  


yaya24 said:


> October vs. Yesterday (April).
> 
> 6 months post Bigchop#3
> Team SL 2015.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks @[B]CenteredGirl[/B]


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Apr 24, 2015)

After looking at all this hair typing I'm lost about my hair. I thought I was 4a so I'm assuming now I'm 4b. What do you ladies think?


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 24, 2015)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> After looking at all this hair typing I'm lost about my hair. I thought I was 4a so I'm assuming now I'm 4b. What do you ladies think?



4a


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Apr 24, 2015)

charmtreese said:


> 4a


Ok thank you


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 24, 2015)

I finally found something to keep my daughter's dry 4b hair moisturized for longer than an hour... I have a huge bottle of Mane n Tail conditioner in my guest bathroom that I rarely use, but something told me to use it for her 2 strand twists. Her hair is still hydrated a full day later and her twists look chunkier. I have tried like everything on her hair. Even my beloved Kerastase products didn't work for her, so I am relieved to have found something that works!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I finally found something to keep my daughter's dry 4b hair moisturized for longer than an hour... I have a huge bottle of Mane n Tail conditioner in my guest bathroom that I rarely use, but something told me to use it for her 2 strand twists. Her hair is still hydrated a full day later and her twists look chunkier. I have tried like everything on her hair. Even my beloved Kerastase products didn't work for her, so I am relieved to have found something that works!



Tell us more. What else do you use on her hair. What shampoo, conditioner, etc. 

Maybe I will try out this mane and tail.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 27, 2015)

I cowash her hair with Vo5 Raspberry or Kiwi Lime, because it softens her hair and gives me enough slip to detangle. Afterwards I style it in plaits, twists, or ponies.  I have use Neutrogena Silk Touch and it was a fail. Too watery and it evaporated instantly. Hot six oil and Mane n tail give her moisture for 2-3 days.

I  rarely use shampoo, but when I do I use Cream of Nature Argan oil.

Loc method I use Aloe juice, mane n tail and castor or hot six oil. I usually cowash twice a week, but her twists still look good so I will wait until they get fuzzy.


----------



## CenteredGirl (May 13, 2015)

Hello ladies.  The daily rinse continues...with a twist.  Ran across this chick on YouTube "Dephne Madyara" and she has a video called "Doing African Threading For Hair Growth & Retention".  So now, I braid my hair in 4 sections, leaving about 1.5 inches open on the end and thread the rest using her method.  I'm leaving in the braids for a week, and then repeat.  I just started this week and I will report back on the condition of my ends.  Cheers!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 13, 2015)

I love her vids. I want to try threading for a heatless blowout.


----------



## bubbles12345 (May 14, 2015)

@yaya24

Can you please post your full reggie with products? 



yaya24 said:


> @JunMom2Be If your hair is not breaking and becoming damaged, stick with what works. I blowdry weekly. I'm not changing that. My hair responds well to some heat in the mix.


----------



## PlainJane (May 14, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I love her vids. I want to try threading for a heatless blowout.


I've been wanting to try that for months too! The only reason I haven't is because I read that it takes like two days to air dry. Report back if you try it!


----------



## yaya24 (May 15, 2015)

bubbles12345 said:


> @yaya24
> 
> Can you please post your full reggie with products?


Sure! Ill post tonight if I don't go out of town (supposed to drive to Houston but the weather is bad in Dallas).. otherwise I'll post Sunday.


----------



## yaya24 (May 18, 2015)

@bubbles12345
I have a regimen that is long on paper.  Lol.

*will update Dec 2015*


----------



## CenteredGirl (May 20, 2015)

Umm, ladies, I read somewhere that for growth, you need to keep threads in for a month. Catch ya in 3 weeks.


----------



## yaya24 (May 20, 2015)

@CenteredGirl
You mean threads like "threaded" hair?
How are you styling?


----------



## yaya24 (May 20, 2015)

I did semi-mini twists Friday night on 4 day stretched hair. Started at 11pm.. bad idea lol.

Cowashed them yesterday.

I have some "help" aka some braiding hair in the back for a full bun.

My ends are happy.

Sorry if the pic is big* WHOA IT WAS LOL.. RESIZED..


----------



## almond eyes (May 20, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> I did semi-mini twists Friday night on 4 day stretched hair. Started at 11pm.. bad idea lol.
> 
> Cowashed them yesterday.
> 
> ...



I love this style!!!!!! Beautiful!!!!!

Interesting idea of putting the extensions in the back of the hair. No stress on the front of the hair. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Prettymetty (May 20, 2015)

I'm seriously thinking about doing 2 strand twists tonight for the first time. I really wanted to wait for my new Kerastase products, but that is taking forever...

If I have time after my chores I will get to twisting.


----------



## CenteredGirl (May 20, 2015)

Oh my, soooo pretty.   Wish I had skills /help


yaya24 said:


> I did semi-mini twists Friday night on 4 day stretched hair. Started at 11pm.. bad idea lol.
> 
> Cowashed them yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## CenteredGirl (May 20, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> @CenteredGirl
> You means threads like "threaded" hair?
> How are you styling?


Yes threaded hair.  Here is the style:
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## yaya24 (May 20, 2015)

Gotcha. My mom used to thread our hair as kids.We would hate it.. and cry about the style lol.

I watch the lady in that pic on YT. She usually wears a wig over them.



CenteredGirl said:


> Yes threaded hair.  Here is the style:
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## yaya24 (May 20, 2015)

Two strand twists would look fab with your length. Go for it. They are my favorite summer style (really year round). Easy peasy. 


Prettymetty said:


> I'm seriously thinking about doing 2 strand twists tonight for the first time. I really wanted to wait for my new Kerastase products, but that is taking forever...
> 
> If I have time after my chores I will get to twisting.


----------



## charmtreese (May 23, 2015)

I've been doing two strand twist for about a year now.  They are really helping me retain length with my fine stands. These are my favorite Styles....


----------



## yaya24 (May 26, 2015)

@charmtreese
BEAUTIFUL PICS!
What is your regimen while in 2 strand twists?


----------



## charmtreese (May 26, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> @charmtreese
> BEAUTIFUL PICS!
> What is your regimen while in 2 strand twists?



Thank you! 

I wash, DC, and retwist weekly. Nightly I use a liquid moisturizer (I like SM Coconut and Hibiscous Moisturizing Spray or Oyin's spray), seal ends with an oil and massage my scalp.  I also baggie nightly, that's pretty much it.


----------



## yaya24 (May 26, 2015)

Thanks!

Seems pretty simple.

I haven't baggied in ages. Are you just doing the ends or whole head?



charmtreese said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I wash, DC, and retwist weekly. Nightly I use a liquid moisturizer (I like SM Coconut and Hibiscous Moisturizing Spray or Oyin's spray), seal ends with an oil and massage my scalp.  I also baggie nightly, that's pretty much it.


----------



## charmtreese (May 27, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Seems pretty simple.
> 
> I haven't baggied in ages. Are you just doing the ends or whole head?



I Baggie just about my entire head.  I leave the perimeter around the front hairline out, about an inch or two...this way I can put a scarf around my edges to lay them down.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Jun 1, 2015)

CenteredGirl said:


> Yes threaded hair.  Here is the style:
> 
> Discovery:  Did you know that you don't need to secure the ends of threads if you use wool?  I'm digging this!  In my big reveal in Jan 2016, I'm going to do a YouTube tutorial on this.  Excited beyond words for my ends!!!!
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 4, 2015)

I have another week before I get my hair done again and my roots are already reverted. I guess I have no choice but to bun now


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 9, 2015)

I was gonna do the MHM type of regimen but I read the baking soda and apple cider vinegar aren't actually good cleaners so now I'm looking for a shampoo. Any opinions on products for 4b/c hair? 
Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo seems to be popular.. I'm trying to look for something on the inexpensive side of things too.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 9, 2015)

Cream of Nature Argan oil is great, but they recently changed the formula and added cones.

Keracare Detangling shampoo is really good also.


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 9, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Cream of Nature Argan oil is great, but they recently changed the formula and added cones.
> 
> Keracare Detangling shampoo is really good also.


Yeah I was gonna go for the creme of nature but the formula change is putting me off big time.

I will check the keracare out thank you


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 23, 2015)

How's it going everyone?

Since my last post I decided to become a diyer. I bought a flatiron, brush and some smoothing milk so that I can straighten my own hair. My salon visits were costing $100 or more every 2 weeks...

First pic is my first diy blowout
Second pic is a bun once my hair started reverting


----------



## CenteredGirl (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey Pretty,
Congrats of your money saving strategy!  

All is fantabulous on my side of the fence.  Hair is GROWING.  I cannot believe how healthy my hair is.  Keeping a mental note of my regimen so that I don't stray from it.  I don't think I'll make BSL by December 30, but God willing 2016 is my Hair Year! Last length check I was a shade past SL.  Even my crown and edges are blooming!  So excited I am on this thread.  You guys are the most awesome sisters ever.  Thank you.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm here. I've been letting things do what they do (read slacking). This week I've been consistent with a head massage every night- sometimes with JCBO, and some inversion afterwards.

ETA re-reading posts is great. I think I have a scissor addiction. In my quest for healthy (and longer) hair, I stumbled upon this place (LHCF) and learned of dusting and the search and destroy. And although good (prevention better than cure and all that), I think that I've been getting a little carried away. 

I've dusted twice in as many months- I don't even use combs or heat! Ok the scissors are down now. I will literally only cut the SSK I feel on the ends of my hair.


----------



## snoop (Jul 23, 2015)

I need to remember that I can't keep my hair in large twists and rinse daily.  My roots are matted again, so tonight I will start installing mini twists and detangling my roots.  Ugh!  I'm scared that it'll take half a week to get through.


----------



## niknakmac (Jul 27, 2015)

Things are going ok.  I did a bc last year in July.  So right now I have 6 inches in the back and between 4 and 5 inches around the rest of my head.  I feel like my hair used to grow much faster and maybe it's age getting in the way.  It is healthy and super thick so I really can't complain.  I mostly wear it in twists.

My routine is wash, large twists (for about 3 or 4 days), twist out for 3 days, mini twists (these can last up to a week or so before I get bored, twistout and then wash. I use no combs, and thankfully my hair does not tangle with shrinkage.  I also don't lose alot of hair so I must just be a slow grower.  I mostly use shea butter and a water glycerin spray.  Sometimes I don't make it through the two week process without another was day because it's super hot and I sweat alot when I work out.

I definitely need another 6 inches next year!


----------



## cynd (Jul 27, 2015)

charmtreese said:


> I've been doing two strand twist for about a year now.  They are really helping me retain length with my fine stands. These are my favorite Styles....
> View attachment 327133 View attachment 327139 View attachment 327141



Very pretty (you and your hair).  You remind me of Angela Bassett.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Aug 6, 2015)

Quick check in.  Well, everything continues to thrive hair wise.  Actually, the texture of my hair is becoming more manageable.  The curls have more definition than before.  I think this is what moisturized hair is supposed to look like.  I'm psyched!


----------



## almond eyes (Aug 6, 2015)

CenteredGirl said:


> Quick check in.  Well, everything continues to thrive hair wise.  Actually, the texture of my hair is becoming more manageable.  The curls have more definition than before.  I think this is what moisturized hair is supposed to look like.  I'm psyched!


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm still searching for the perfect wash day combo. Prepoo, shampoo, dc, leave in and detangling tool. Today I'm doing Alter Ego, Con Detangling shampoo, Total Repair damage erasing balm, mane n tail and Tangle Teaser. I hope this is the winning combo, because I am getting tired of trial and error.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Aug 10, 2015)

So I started taking BioSil yesterday.  Going to give a go for a coupla months to see what's what.  Also, I purchased a Nigerian Hair Parter.   It's really cool and cuts through hair like butta.

@Prettymetty ,  thanks for keeping this thread rocking girl!  I hope that you find your winning combo.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 10, 2015)

@CenteredGirl do you use the Nigerian Hair Parter on wet or dry hair?


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 13, 2015)

I took down my celie braids this morning. I'm wearing a braidout until I wash my hair later. I'm using Kerastase Elixir Ultime shampoo and mask


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 21, 2015)

My hair did not respond well to the Elixir Ultime shampoo or mask. My hair felt stripped and tangly after both. I guess I'll give those to dh. It's a good thing I only bought the travel sizes.

Mo knows hair is making me want to try the Ion color defense clarifying shampoo (sulfate free). I do a semipermanent rinse every few months so it might help preserve my color.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Aug 21, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> @CenteredGirl do you use the Nigerian Hair Parter on wet or dry hair?


@Prettymetty , I use it on very slightly damp hair.  It's like a razor.  Who'd of thunk?


----------



## curlicarib (Aug 21, 2015)

@CenteredGirl, where I can I get one of these?



CenteredGirl said:


> @Prettymetty , I use it on very slightly damp hair.  It's like a razor.  Who'd of thunk?


----------



## CenteredGirl (Aug 21, 2015)

curlicarib said:


> @CenteredGirl, where I can I get one of these?


I got mine off of Etsy.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 7, 2015)

I won some Visa gift cards at work so I may treat myself to a Keratin treatment or at least a blowout. I'm getting tired of wigging it


----------



## CenteredGirl (Sep 10, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I won some Visa gift cards at work so I may treat myself to a Keratin treatment or at least a blowout. I'm getting tired of wigging it


Sounds beautiful.  Hope you can share pics of your windblown hair!


----------



## CenteredGirl (Sep 14, 2015)

Okay ladies.  I KNOW that my hair is going to grow because the "z" patterned hair in my crown is getting longer and softer.  I'm pinching myself to NOT post pics yet, but I REALLY REALLY want to.


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 14, 2015)

CenteredGirl said:


> Okay ladies.  I KNOW that my hair is going to grow because the "z" patterned hair in my crown is getting longer and softer.  I'm pinching myself to NOT post pics yet, but I REALLY REALLY want to.




You should create a new thread entitled, "Do you feel now that you have what it takes to grow your hair long? How do you know? and When do you think you will be able to reach your first goal? And what is different now that you think is different? 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## CenteredGirl (Sep 14, 2015)

Another thing.  BioSil is making my edges really nice.  No scientific proof, but this is the only change in my diet/routine.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 16, 2015)

I exfoliated my scalp for the first time earlier this week. It actually felt really nice. I need to make a habit of stimulating my scalp. I might add some peppermint oil to my shampoo


----------



## niknakmac (Sep 16, 2015)

I did my first blow out and flat iron since my second bc last year.  It lasted about 4 days.  It probably would have been longer if I didn't work out.  I was pretty impressed.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Sep 16, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I exfoliated my scalp for the first time earlier this week. It actually felt really nice. I need to make a habit of stimulating my scalp. I might add some peppermint oil to my shampoo


Yes Peppermint is the business.  Good strategy Pretty!


----------



## CenteredGirl (Sep 16, 2015)

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I did my first blow out and flat iron since my second bc last year.  It lasted about 4 days.  It probably would have been longer if I didn't work out.  I was pretty impressed.


Would have loved to seeing it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 9, 2015)

My layers are slowly growing out and that is giving me more styling options. The shortest layer wouldn't even fit into a ponytail a few months ago. I am grateful for the slow but steady progress I am making.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 9, 2015)

I need to remember to post in my home. I love this thread, thanks to everyone that keeps it alive.

@CenteredGirl are you taking the liquid form or the capsule form of biosil?


----------



## HelpMe12 (Oct 9, 2015)

I am so excited. I have a consult with Breon at Reniece's salon!!!   I am ready to start a hair journey with them. Long 4b hair,  here I come!


----------



## CenteredGirl (Oct 12, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> I need to remember to post in my home. I love this thread, thanks to everyone that keeps it alive.
> 
> @CenteredGirl are you taking the liquid form or the capsule form of biosil?


@HelpMe12 , yes the liquid.  It is the bombastic


----------



## chejam (Oct 12, 2015)

CenteredGirl said:


> @Prettymetty , I use it on very slightly damp hair.  It's like a razor.  Who'd of thunk?


Where can I find this.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Oct 26, 2015)

Okay guys.  My hair is changing texture.  It is so soft now I can't beleive it.  Praise the Lord.  To be honest, I've cut back on washing -- @almond eyes, this is because what you said sometime ago finally makes sense to me.  Rather, I'm just massaging my scalp every day and pulling the sebum down with a tiny bit of oil.  I did that for about the last 3 weeks.  Yesterday, I hopped in the shower and wet it down.  Girls, it was litteraly like silk.  I've never seen such beautiful hair on my head.

So what's the deal?

The preening 
Water wetting monthly
Eating clean
BioSil
Could be one or all of the above. Only God knows.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Oct 26, 2015)

chejam said:


> Where can I find this.


@Prettymetty  - I got mine on Etsy.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Oct 26, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> I need to remember to post in my home. I love this thread, thanks to everyone that keeps it alive.
> 
> Liquid


----------



## niknakmac (Oct 27, 2015)

As my hair is growing out it is actually getting easier to manage.  My routine is pretty solid and my hair is staying moisturized.Right now I am contemplating getting a shape up but I don't really have anyone I trust enough to do it and I hate the salon waiting game.  So I guess I will just trim my ends the next time I twist.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm looking forward to using my new Biotera weightless shine mask this week. I hope it gives my hair some much needed moisture.

I am using Silk Elements scalp treatment for the first time this week too.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 4, 2015)

The Silk Elements scalp treatment was messy and runny. It almost got in my eyes 

On the other hand, my Biotera mask was great. It moisturized my hair and afterwards it was easy to detangle. 

Now I'm back to celies under a wig. I am looking forward to my next blowout.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 19, 2015)

My updated wash day routine:
1.Shampoo Sunday morning with Cream of Nature detangling poo
2.Apply any conditioner for a few minutes
3.Rinse and then airdry under a wig in my celies. 
4.After work I undo each braid, finger detangle, moisturize and comb. 
5.Once my hair is completely detangled I rebraid it.

I barely have any breakage and my shedding is minimal with this routine. I can already see my hair getting thicker. It took a couple years, but I finally got a wash day routine that works. I have tried this with cheapie conditioners and expensive masks. It works the same!


----------



## CenteredGirl (Nov 25, 2015)

Just wanted to wish all my fabulous hair sisters a peaceful and fantastic Thanksgiving.  You guys are awesome.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> My updated wash day routine:
> 1.Shampoo Sunday morning with Cream of Nature detangling poo
> 2.Apply any conditioner for a few minutes
> 3.Rinse and then airdry under a wig in my celies.
> ...




It's amazing how our hair routine is so similar. Every time I read your posts, I'm like, not again. It's crazy but I do this exact routine most times. 

I used to stay in the skin care and fitness thread - hardly ever came over here in the hair forum and suddenly I see what I would call my 'hair routine' twin.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 28, 2015)

Aggie said:


> It's amazing how our hair routine is so similar. Every time I read your posts, I'm like, not again. It's crazy but I do this exact routine most times.
> 
> I used to stay in the skin care and fitness thread - hardly ever came over here in the hair forum and suddenly I see what I would call my 'hair routine' twin.


That's so cool. What is your protective style? I usually wear wigs or a bun.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 28, 2015)

Lol, Omg! Those are exactly my protective styles. I wear mostly half wigs alternated with whole wigs and buns when I need a break from the wigs but truthfully, only for about a week to 10 days, then I'm back in my wigs for another month or so.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm looking forward to my next few wash days. I have to put another blue black rinse on so that my hair is blinging for the holidays. I also want to use my new Kerastase masks that I ordered (Maskertine smoothing, Chroma Captive for shine and Cristalliste for long hair). I still have a sample of Loreal Smooth intense shampoo, pre conditioner and conditioner. I'll have lots of reviews coming soon ladies.

I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 4, 2015)

I see you're getting a lot of the Kersatase masks @Prettymetty. Don't worry, I'll be getting some soon. I'm only interested in the 16.9 oz sizes so saving up for them. Hopefully I will be able to purchase about 4 of them at one time and the others at another time.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 5, 2015)

Aggie said:


> I see you're getting a lot of the Kersatase masks @Prettymetty. Don't worry, I'll be getting some soon. I'm only interested in the 16.9 oz sizes so saving up for them. Hopefully I will be able to purchase about 4 of them at one time and the others at another time.


Are you buying directly from Kerastase or another site? Sleekhair, Birchbox and Amazon sell the masks for a lot less than Kerastase site, but Kerastase sends samples with each order and occasionally other freebies.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Are you buying directly from Kerastase or another site? Sleekhair, Birchbox and Amazon sell the masks for a lot less than Kerastase site, but Kerastase sends samples with each order and occasionally other freebies.


Actually @Prettymetty, I own a small salon/spa here in the Bahamas and there is a wholesale supplier of Redken, Matrix & Biolage, Mizani, Keracare, Pureology, Moroccan Oil products (not the same as Macadamia Natural Oil - this I have to purchase from sleekhair), and Kerastase. 

Example, if Sleekhair carries a Kerastase mask for $99-$110, I can get it here in the Bahamas for $52-62, tax inclusive. I'm eternally grateful for that because shipping, freight, duty, and taxes are a real drag when bringing in any type of merchandise. 

The maxixmum I like to spend on hair products at one time for myself is $250.00 at a time. If I can't stay under that, I don't purchase. I do take advantage of sales and coupons only, by the way.

It is so bad here, tax wise that even if I want to ship a package out to someone in the US, for just a 1 pound package, it would cost me a minimum of $40.00. Isn't that horrible? I hate that because when I purchase items from the US and feel the need to return something that I don't like, it is cost-prohibitive from the Bahamas to do so. So I just take my losses in those cases.

You know I never even thought about asking the company here about sample sizes. Hmm, maybe I will when I place my next order.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 6, 2015)

Aggie said:


> Actually @Prettymetty, I own a small salon/spa here in the Bahamas and there is a wholesale supplier of Redken, Matrix & Biolage, Mizani, Keracare, Pureology, Moroccan Oil products (not the same as Macadamia Natural Oil - this I have to purchase from sleekhair), and Kerastase.
> 
> Example, if Sleekhair carries a Kerastase mask for $99-$110, I can get it here in the Bahamas for $52-62, tax inclusive. I'm eternally grateful for that because shipping, freight, duty, and taxes are a real drag when bringing in any type of merchandise.
> 
> ...


Wow! You are getting a really great deal. Definitely ask about samples though. If I ever visit Bahamas I will look you up for sure. Hubby and I love to travel and we love spas


----------



## Aggie (Dec 6, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Wow! You are getting a really great deal. Definitely ask about samples though. If I ever visit Bahamas I will look you up for sure. Hubby and I love to travel and we love spas



Yes I do get a really great deal here and look me up anytime you're here.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 18, 2015)

I am really happy with the thickness I have right now even if it's just an illusion. When I get Dominican blowouts my roots are bone straight. When I do my own blowout I still have texture in the roots and even some texture along my strand. I use really low heat (250-300) and I only do one pass. Of course my diy blowouts don't last as long, but I'm ok with that.

Eta I used Kerastase Maskeratine mask from the discipline line as my dc before straightening. Let me tell you my hair was soft, smooth and easy to detangle. 3 days later and my hair still smells great. This is probably the thickest out of all of my Kerastase masks. I really didn't need a lot at all. I used a pea sized amount on each section. Seriously this mask does what it says. It tamed my hair just enough for me to straighten with ease. The entire process of straightening and trimming took about 90 minutes. I was expecting it to take 2 hours, because I had so many sections. I still haven't had to apply moisturizer or any products, because this mask left my hair feeling hydrated.


----------



## Maracujá (Dec 31, 2015)

I cut my hair in May 2015 and went from BSL to SL, it was a rather hard decision to make but I had to as I was dealing with a setback (for the 1000th time, sigh) that I am only now starting to conquer thanks to a personal braiding challenge I entered (will post pics later on). Right now I'm getting back to the basics of things: reading Audrey Sivasothy's book and really understanding what I am doing with my hair. Good thing is: I do not feel alone in this. I went natural in november 2006 and many of the ladies that went natural at that particular time, are going through a similar journey. 

I don't just want to have long hair but I also want to enjoy it and try out different styles, so that's basically what I'm working on right now. I hope I can carve out some time in January-February 20016 to get it braided again (always with human hair) and then keep it braided for another three months. I always experience the most growth that way.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 31, 2015)

Your hair is beautiful @Maracujá! It has already grown a lot


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2015)

Haven't posted in here in forever. I went through a slump where I didn't care about length. Now I want to see my hair do better. I'm at BSB still. I've been there too long, so I had a Komaza analysis done in the Spring. Since then I've been incorporating more protein treatments and ingesting way more protein. I've also started taking Manetabolism vitamins again. In Spring 2014, I saw about a half an inch per month with those. I think my hair has already grown some since I've started taking them earlier this month. I have about 11 inches all around and I want to retain three inches this year. That will put me at about MBL.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 31, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Haven't posted in here in forever. I went through a slump where I didn't care about length. Now I want to see my hair do better. I'm at BSB still. I've been there too long, so I had a Komaza analysis done in the Spring. Since then I've been incorporating more protein treatments and ingesting way more protein. I've also started taking Manetabolism vitamins again. In Spring 2014, I saw about a half an inch per month with those. I think my hair has already grown some since I've started taking them earlier this month. I have about 11 inches all around and I want to retain three inches this year. That will put me at about MBL.


Oh wow, 11 inches at BSB? That's amazing. I have 12 inches of hair and I'm still just above APL. Just not fair. I have so much longer to go before I get to BSL. I probably need a whole year more to go


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 1, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Oh wow, 11 inches at BSB? That's amazing. I have 12 inches of hair and I'm still just above APL. Just not fair. I have so much longer to go before I get to BSL. I probably need a whole year more to go


Yeah, it's because I'm short @Aggie. I'm 5'2". It was APL at 8". It's 11 inches everywhere except the right quarter of my head, which is 12. That has always been the longest growing side. I've been at this length too long (since 2013). I did a decent trim of a couple inches back in the Spring of this year. Then I did another one in October after my flat iron. I won't be doing that again. I'll only be dusting about .25 to .5 off.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> Yeah, it's because I'm short @Aggie. I'm 5'2". It was APL at 8". It's 11 inches everywhere except the right quarter of my head, which is 12. That has always been the longest growing side. I've been at this length too long (since 2013). I did a decent trim of a couple inches back in the Spring of this year. Then I did another one in October after my flat iron. I won't be doing that again. I'll only be dusting about .25 to .5 off.


Gatcha! Now I get it.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2016)

An update on my hair length as of today. I finally made APL again and now going for BSL in 2016. I had no idea my hair was growing in so good. I was just shoulder length last month.

Here goes:


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 1, 2016)

I wore my hair straight for a couple weeks, but I'm going to wig it for the rest of the month (until hubby's bday on 1/30).

I had a little breakage this week so my hair needs to be babied for a while.  I'm doing a dc with Kerastase Therapiste later today. It's a medium protein that makes my hair feel amazing.


----------



## snoop (Jan 19, 2016)

Aggie said:


> An update on my hair length as of today. I finally made APL again and now going for BSL in 2016. I had no idea my hair was growing in so good. I was just shoulder length last month.
> 
> Here goes:




You'll have to update your siggy!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2016)

snoop said:


> You'll have to update your siggy!


I know right? I really need to do that soon. Lol


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 20, 2016)

On Sunday I treated my hair to a moisturising clay mix, including steeped marshmallow root and hibiscus. It must've been what my hair needed because I haven't re-wet or baggied in 4 days, and it's still soft and feels moisturised.

My hair this morning. I've been keeping it half up, half down in two banana clips since wash day.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 20, 2016)

Your curls and color are beautiful @AbsyBlvd


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank you @Prettymetty

I think that's from the henna I used a while ago.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2016)

I concur with @Prettymetty, @AbsyBlvd. What length is your hair? Stretched, it looks like it's APL


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks @Aggie I'm not quite there yet as far as by bottom half goes. I've  got an inverted bob shape that is kind of longer at the front than the back.


----------



## MizAvalon (Jan 23, 2016)

I want to be in this army!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 5, 2016)

My Nioxin Scalp renew is finally here. I look forward to using it next wash day. I might as well order another bottle now, because it shipped from the UK and took almost 3 weeks to get here. I am still wearing my hair straight. Other than a slight crinkle at the roots my blowout is holding up nicely.

I really need to learn how to do a lasting blowout at home, because the salon is just so expensive. Dominican blowouts last up to a month, Kerastase blowouts last about 2 weeks and if I'm lucky my diy blowouts last 1 week. Once I learn how to blowdry I'll be alright. I usually just airdry in braids and then flatiron it from a semi stretched state.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 1, 2016)

I lightened a small section of my hair in the front to measure growth. I haven't colored my hair since '13. I hope I don't regret this...

Here is a closeup of my new color


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 352933I lightened a small section of my hair in the front to measure growth. I haven't colored my hair since '13. I hope I don't regret this...
> 
> Here is a closeup of my new color


I hope not either. Did you use demi or permanent color? If so do a hard protein treatment soon to fill in the gaps in your cuticles. Keep your protein regimen on point.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2016)

I hope to be part of this army by the end of this year.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 1, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I hope not either. Did you use demi or permanent color? If so do a hard protein treatment soon to fill in the gaps in your cuticles. Keep your protein regimen on point.


I used permanent this time. I plan on using protein once a week. Every other week I will follow with a moisturizing dc.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I used permanent this time. I plan on using protein once a week. Every other week I will follow with a moisturizing dc.


Well make sure the first one is a hard protein. Protein conditioners are fine in-between colors but not sufficient right after a color (IMO). What I have found is without the hard protein or reconstructed the hair looks nice but after about 3 or 4 months the ends are too porous and the hair just splits at the ends resulting in no retention.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 1, 2016)

My first day of inversion for March complete for 5 minutes tonight.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 1, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Well make sure the first one is a hard protein. Protein conditioners are fine in-between colors but not sufficient right after a color (IMO). What I have found is without the hard protein or reconstructed the hair looks nice but after about 3 or 4 months the ends are too porous and the hair just splits at the ends resulting in no retention.


Will Aphogee 2 minute be ok or do I need to use something like Nexxus Emergencee?


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Mar 1, 2016)

I need to clip my ends.

I was thinking about getting some SM color but now I am afraid...again. *sigh*


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Will Aphogee 2 minute be ok or do I need to use something like Nexxus Emergencee?



I don't know much about Nexxus Emergencee, but I would choose that over the Aphogee 2 minute. The Aphogee two step is their hard protein. The 2 minute wouldn't be enough.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 2, 2016)

@Prettymetty I agree with @faithVA Protein should be done before the color.

The week before I color jet black, I like to clarify and do a protein treatment with Colorful Neutral Protein Filler. It is specifically formulated for coloring services. The instructions on the back:

Equalizes hair porosity for even color absorption and development.
Repairs previously damaged protein bonds.
Protects hair against new chemical damage
Seals color within the cortex
Adds body, volume and a lustrous sheen.

************************************

When I do the actual coloring service the following week, I add the color to dry hair. (Roots only...although if I see that the color has faded some, I will go a little bit further down towards the mid shafts but I only do that maybe once a year). I always coat the last 8 or so inches in conditioner and serum (Chi silk keratin) the day before too.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Mar 2, 2016)

Umm, I'm not sure where to post this since I don't hang out in the hair section like I used to (but I lurk in this thread)...

Sunday I got my first set of crocheted twists. I asked my stylist how long my hair is and she told me it's at my bra strap. It took a minute to hit me. I then remembered that was my initial goal when I first joined the forum over 7 years ago! However I was relaxed the first couple years here. Now I'm completely natural .

No, there are no pics because I totally wasn't expecting to be where I am lengthwise.  I stopped focusing on hair after I reached shoulder length 

Anyway, I plan to update with pics and stuff when I go back for my dusting in a few months.

Thanks guys!


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello lovely ladies,

Been awhile but reporting all good things in my hair department.  My hair took a turn for the worse (dry, breaking) despite my water treatments.  You may not know this about me but I've been growing in the Lord for about 2 years now and last Friday, I was inspired by Him to look at Dephne's video on how she grew her 4 c hair to waist length.  I had watched that video countless times, but for the first time, I noticed that her first step was to PRAY.  Girls, when I got home from work, I got down on my KNEES and prayed to the Lord Jesus Christ to give me long hair as He promised in Scripture:






Next day, I couldn't believe my hair.  I got in the shower and it slid through my fingers - WITHOUT product!  I am amazed at the change.  It's a MIRACLE.  By the way, Dephne also uses a leave in called Giovanni Direct.  I'm done with the product junkie world, but I searched for it everywhere and couldn't find it locally.  So I ordered it.  Here's another miracle:  It came the NEXT DAY and I did NOT PAY shipping.  Isn't the Lord awesome.  

I wish you all GLORIOUS, FABULOUS hair.  You are all beautiful and outstanding sisters.


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 4, 2016)

I've seen her channel and she's a weirdo, nice hair though


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 4, 2016)

Anaisin said:


> I've seen her channel and she's a weirdo, nice hair though


She's different, but I like her.  Her hair detangling video makes my mouth water,  her hair is EXACTLY like mine!  There is hope!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2016)

I just completed 7 days of inversions for the month of March


----------



## Aggie (Mar 12, 2016)

CenteredGirl said:


> Hello lovely ladies,
> 
> Been awhile but reporting all good things in my hair department.  My hair took a turn for the worse (dry, breaking) despite my water treatments.  You may not know this about me but I've been growing in the Lord for about 2 years now and last Friday, I was inspired by Him to look at Dephne's video on how she grew her 4 c hair to waist length.  I had watched that video countless times, but for the first time, I noticed that her first step was to PRAY.  Girls, when I got home from work, I got down on my KNEES and prayed to the Lord Jesus Christ to give me long hair as He promised in Scripture:
> 
> ...


Very inspiring @CenteredGirl. Thank you for sharing. I believe that putting even our smallest concerns before Christ is so important to Him because He is concerned with what concerns us as His children. Praise His Name always!

ETA:  Just checked out Dephne's channel and subscribed right away. I like her already.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 14, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Very inspiring @CenteredGirl. Thank you for sharing. I believe that putting even our smallest concerns before Christ is so important to Him because He is concerned with what concerns us as His children. Praise His Name always!
> 
> ETA:  Just checked out Dephne's channel and subscribed right away. I like her already.


@Aggie - you made my week.  I'm smiling!


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 14, 2016)

Maracujá said:


> View attachment 346837 View attachment 346841 View attachment 346843
> 
> I cut my hair in May 2015 and went from BSL to SL, it was a rather hard decision to make but I had to as I was dealing with a setback (for the 1000th time, sigh) that I am only now starting to conquer thanks to a personal braiding challenge I entered (will post pics later on). Right now I'm getting back to the basics of things: reading Audrey Sivasothy's book and really understanding what I am doing with my hair. Good thing is: I do not feel alone in this. I went natural in november 2006 and many of the ladies that went natural at that particular time, are going through a similar journey.
> 
> I don't just want to have long hair but I also want to enjoy it and try out different styles, so that's basically what I'm working on right now. I hope I can carve out some time in January-February 20016 to get it braided again (always with human hair) and then keep it braided for another three months. I always experience the most growth that way.



Them pics are serious hair porn @Maracujá.  I'm salivating with envy.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 3, 2016)

Spring is here. That means it'll be super humid (my hair loves the moisture). I'm hoping for a growth spurt from all the extra outdoor activities and heat.

I have a mini update. I exclusively finger detangled last wash day. When I tell you I had zero breakage. Not one strand. I had about 50ish shed strands with the bulb and that's low considering that was a weeks worth of shed hair. I keep my hair in braids under a wig. I'll try finger detangling again next week. Super long and thick hair is within reach now. My regimen is solid and I have figured out a way to get out tangles without losing a ton of hair in the process.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 5, 2016)

My coils are tiny... here is a closeup of a shed strand from my hairline. I have about 20 bends per inch. It's no wonder combs were damaging my hair.


----------



## Maracujá (May 5, 2016)

@Prettymetty: mine are tiny too, given your remark about the comb, do you suggest not using one? I currently use a very wide tooth comb.


----------



## Fine 4s (May 5, 2016)

Yeah, that's my hair too @Prettymetty


----------



## CenteredGirl (May 5, 2016)

Wow Pretty,

You are my hair twin!


----------



## charmtreese (May 5, 2016)

@Prettymetty , that's how my hair is as well....I normally finger detangle as well.  When I need to have a more thorough detangling session I will finger detangle then follow up with the Wet Comb.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 5, 2016)

Maracujá said:


> @Prettymetty: mine are tiny too, given your remark about the comb, do you suggest not using one? I currently use a very wide tooth comb.


I was using a wide tooth comb, but it wasn't getting all the shed strands. Then I started using a rat tail (medium size) and it removed the shed strands and took some healthy strands along too (breakage). 

Try finger detangling for a day and see if it works better. I have to warn you it takes longer...


----------



## blackeyes31626 (May 5, 2016)

lol my hair looks like that too but it's coarser 
 I finger detangle too and it has def. helped me retain length.


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2016)

Day 5 of my inversions complete tonight, no massage.


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2016)

Day 6 of this month's inversion is complete with 3 minute massage tonight. I am very tired and heading to bed in a few.


----------



## Aggie (May 8, 2016)

Day 7 of my inversion was completed last night. I'm good until next month.


----------



## ajargon02 (May 9, 2016)

blackeyes31626 said:


> I need to clip my ends.
> 
> I was thinking about getting some SM color but now I am afraid...again. *sigh*



I used the sm in auburn. I used heat for 40min with a plastic cap on to make sure the color took, and I LOVE IT!  Now my hair was a bit dry feeling after the color, but I did 2 wks of moisturizing dc and it bounced back. Take the plunge girl!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 27, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> I used the sm in auburn. I used heat for 40min with a plastic cap on to make sure the color took, and I LOVE IT!  Now my hair was a bit dry feeling after the color, but I did 2 wks of moisturizing dc and it bounced back. Take the plunge girl!


Is that your current color in your avatar?


----------



## niknakmac (May 27, 2016)

Im getting some seneglese twists installed before my vacation.  They should last me a good two months.  After that a nice trim and some color.  I am ready.


----------



## ajargon02 (May 27, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Is that your current color in your avatar?


Not, that was YEARS ago, but it was my favorite color! It was just too harsh on my hair, bc I had to lift so many levels.
This is my current color on the ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 17, 2016)

I hate my shrinkage sometimes. My hair wasn't even straight for a full day. Today was hot and the ac was broken at work. My blowout didn't stand a chance


----------



## Aggie (Jun 18, 2016)

This morning I prepooed with an avj/pracaxi/pumpkin seed oil combo for 20 minutes ,then Moroccan Natural Oil Weightless Shampoo followed by 15 minutes of Keracare Super Reconstructor and 10 minutes if Keracare 5 in 1 Reconstructor.

My leave in will be Redken Antyis Snap Leave in. I have a combination of butters that I will be using to seal my hair with later.

It's time to restart the use of my hairdrenalin potion and inversions this weekend. I'll be adding some MN to it as well.


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 19, 2016)

I am no longer too focused on length, what I am doing now is trying out all kinds of hairstyles. So that if one day my hair grows again, I'll actually know what to do with it and not just get bored with it after a while.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 19, 2016)

I cowashed my hair this morning with Aussie Moist Conditioner before heading out to church.

After church I moisturized my hair with Oyin Hair Dew sealed with a combination of ceramide butters, massaged some hairdrenalin potion on my scalp and inverted for 5 minutes. Now my hair is nice and super soft.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 19, 2016)

Today's bun. I used a mini Spin pin


----------



## Alta Angel (Jun 19, 2016)

I feel like I have been natural forever, but have made little progress as far as length and hair hang time.  My hair measures about 15 inches in the back, 14 on the sides and top.  My hair grows at about 1/2 inch per month, so my hair should be much longer.  No matter what, my hair shrinks to neck length.  I may need to participate in some "Luscious Ends" challenges or something.  I have been at this too long to still be at this length...


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 19, 2016)

It's been awhile since I read this thread, so I decided to come in and say hi.  I'm not sure if I count as super long.  My hair is past bra strap length and, if I tip my head back, my bottom layer touches my waist when stretched.  My goal is to have my whole length of hair at wast length when stretched and shoulder length when curly.  I kept my hair in two cornrows for most of the summer and just realized I have been doing it wrong for years!  I always wondered why my cornrows looked messy, so I started watching other people do it on youtube.  I realized that other people always add hair to the back of the strands as they go, and I add it to the front.  Now, I need to figure out how to re-train my hands...


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jun 20, 2016)

got my hair professionally straightened for the first time in a LONG time.

my back story: when I joined the forum I was just at shoulder length and I had been natural for 5 years.  my hair was stuck. protective styling, moisturizing my ends, only detangling when damp and conditioned all helped to reduce breakage. I've tried msm, megatek,  fish oil...but stopped all that before I reached bra strap. low maintenance was key...just had to be patient.

on saturday my hair was blown out. the stylist (a young blonde white girl who totally surprised me with her skill with natural hair) was gentle and took 2 hours to carefully blow out my hair and detangling with a wide toothed comb. she then flat ironed using the comb chase method.  she trimmed and showed me how much she would trim before cutting.

here are some pics of my hair over the years. i attached protective styles i've worn as well.

oh, my hair type is 4 (a/b mix)

2006



circa 2007


2010




Pics from this Past Weekend, June 2016


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 20, 2016)

Gorgeous @LovelyNaps26 what an apt name you have. Love your 2010 twists.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Jun 20, 2016)

Im not sure if I classify as "super long" or 4b. But my hair has to be in the 4s and it is MBL and 2 inches from WSL.View media item 128799View media item 128795View media item 128793


----------



## Aggie (Jun 20, 2016)

Day 2 of my inversion complete for this month along with scalp massage without oil.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 21, 2016)

My 3rd 5 minute inversion is complete for the month, no massage, no oil.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2016)

Day 4 of my inversions are complete for the month. No oil, no massage.


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 23, 2016)

My long hair aspirations span a lifetime, 20 years later, God delivered upon his promise lol. Please ignore the beer bottle at the breakfast table and my unwashed hair and tiredface in the second picture . #tbt


----------



## almond eyes (Jun 23, 2016)

Maracujá said:


> My long hair aspirations span a lifetime, 20 years later, God delivered upon his promise lol. Please ignore the beer bottle at the breakfast table and my unwashed hair and tiredface in the second picture . #tbtView attachment 364901 View attachment 364903



Beautiful hair. Very lush.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Aggie (Jun 23, 2016)

My 5th 5 minute inversion for the month is complete, no oil, no massage.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2016)

Okay tonight I did a 5 minute massage and inversion session but no oil was used. I was too lazy to apply the oil tonight.

Day 6 complete


----------



## Aggie (Jul 2, 2016)

Today I exfoliated my scalp with Nioxin Scalp Renew

Shampooed with Redken Time Rest Shampoo (this shampoo has exfoliating properties in it) I felt a really good tingle on my scalp with these first two products.

I used semi permanent color in black for gray hair for the first time. I will see how well this works.

I will be oil rinsing with a coconut oil/aloe vera juice combo.

Deep conditioning with Hea Moisture Anti Breakage Strengthening Masque followed with Kerastase Chroma Riche Masque for moisture. 

Leave in - Aunt Jackie's Quench 

Moisturizing with CRN Aloe Whipped Butter gel and sealing with some natural butter/oil combo.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2016)

*Prepooing* with Aloe Vera Juice/WGO/Biolage Conditioning Balm Combo.
*Shampooing* with Macadamia Natural Oil Weightless Moisture Shampoo
*Deep Conditioning* with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Protein and Moisture Conditioners.
*Leave in* - Naturelle Grow Soft & Silky Leave-in conditioner.

*Sealing with CRN Coconut Water Style Setter/Hemp Oil Combo* (I whipped these two together and added some glycerin and it is perfect for my hair now). Before, it was just too thick. The Style Setter is probably not going on my repurchase list because it didn't wow me, well not yet anyway.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 18, 2016)

I just completed day 2 of my inversions for the month of July, with a minute scalp massage.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2016)

Day 3 of my inversions completed with a 2 minute scalp massage.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm in total shock that five years has passed since I've posted anything in this thread (see posts # 463 and 473). I've had so many setbacks as a result of  having my hair professionally straightened and trimmed which explains why I'm finally just achieving HL status.

Yesterday I did a bootleg steam treatment using CON professional moisture extreme conditioner,  followed by a semi-length check on natural hair, and M&S with Kimmaytube leave-in cuz I don't have time for 50-11 steps.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2016)

Completed 4 days of my inversions for July - no scalp massage


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2016)

Day 5 of my July Inversions is complete, no massage, no oil.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 21, 2016)

It is the saddest thing. I hit waistlength, but I'm afraid to fully straighten it to take pics.   Instead, I just keep pulling the back down in the mirror to look at it...lol.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 22, 2016)

Day 6 of my July Inversions is complete, massage, no oil


----------



## snoop (Jul 22, 2016)

uofmpanther said:


> It is the saddest thing. I hit waistlength, but I'm afraid to fully straighten it to take pics.   Instead, I just keep pulling the back down in the mirror to look at it...lol.



Congrats.   I think I'm close to WL but I'm the same.  Too much fear of heat damage to enjoy it.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 23, 2016)

Day 7 of my July Inversions is complete, no massage, no oil.


----------



## Carmelella (Jul 27, 2016)

Love how BIG and shiny it is!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 30, 2016)

*This morning I am:*

*Prepooing* with Hairdrenalin Potion on my scalp and Hemp Seed oil on the length of my hair with a conditioning cap for 30 minutes

*Shampooing* with Macadamia Natural Oil Moisturizing Shampoo

*Deep Conditioning* with Keracare Super Reconstructor followed up with NG Mango and Coconut Water Infused Deep Conditioner

*Moisturizing* with Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer 

*Sealing* with Bekura Apple and Sorghum Supple Hair Syrup.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Aug 1, 2016)

Tried 22nd Natural Woman's regimen this weekend and hot darn it is great for my kinky hair.  As you  know I'm a great devotee of @almond eyes hair soaking method.  That along with prayer as recommended by my fav youTuber Dephne.  I am AMAZED at how my journey is making it finally possible to grow my hair.  I am FULL shoulder length now and the lower back part of my hair is BSL.  God is good ladies.  You are ALL in my prayers!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2016)

CenteredGirl said:


> Tried 22nd Natural Woman's regimen this weekend and hot darn it is great for my kinky hair.  As you  know I'm a great devotee of @almond eyes hair soaking method.  That along with prayer as recommended by my fav youTuber Dephne.  I am AMAZED at how my journey is making it finally possible to grow my hair.  I am FULL shoulder length now and the lower back part of my hair is BSL.  God is good ladies.  You are ALL in my prayers!


Wow I love Dephne and her channel.


----------



## snoop (Aug 1, 2016)

What is @almond eyes's hair soaking method?  (Water rinsing or something else?)


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2016)

snoop said:


> What is @almond eyes's hair soaking method?  (Water rinsing or something else?)


I wanna know this too...


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2016)

Just completed day 1 of my inversions for the month of August, massage 5 minutes, no oil.


----------



## LStreeter (Aug 2, 2016)

Alright ladies. I'm late to the party, but I'm officially stating my intention to grow this hair of mine long and strong! Now for some backreading!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 2, 2016)

snoop said:


> What is @almond eyes's hair soaking method?  (Water rinsing or something else?)


Paging @CenteredGirl,

Can you please help us out with this question? TIA.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Aug 2, 2016)

@snoop and @Aggie,

@almond eyes recommended to me some time ago that I wet my hair daily until it was softer to manage.  If you search this thread, there are more deets.  Essentially, I did this for sometime with excellent results.  I'll look for you if you'd like, but can't do it 'til later.  Bless you my super long hair sisters.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 2, 2016)

Day 2 of my inversions for August is complete with massage, no oil


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2016)

Day 3 of my August inversions complete, no massage, no oil - too lazy today for all that.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 4, 2016)

Day 4 of my August inversion is complete. No massage, no oil.


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 5, 2016)

Ladies help me out with this: is it true that the Joico chelating shampoo is no longer manufactured? That it's been replaced by a regular clarifying shampoo?


----------



## almond eyes (Aug 5, 2016)

CenteredGirl said:


> @snoop and @Aggie,
> 
> @almond eyes recommended to me some time ago that I wet my hair daily until it was softer to manage.  If you search this thread, there are more deets.  Essentially, I did this for sometime with excellent results.  I'll look for you if you'd like, but can't do it 'til later.  Bless you my super long hair sisters.



Hey Ladies,

I want to add that I suggest that method for when you need to get that moisture in but nothing seems to work but again I don't suggest it for the long term and it is critical to stick to your protein treatment regiment. I used that method for three months and it worked except I got lazy about my protein treatments and my fine hair became mushy and stringy and I had to cut off about two inches which was also probably damaged due to back to back color but that was in  early 2015 and all is corrected now.

My hair is growing by leaps and bounds.

Here is my routine:

1. Shampoo and conditioner wash weekly.  I do not use heat with my DC. I use plastic caps and keep my DC in for about 30 minutes to an hour. I do not pre poo. I find that pre poo was just a waste of products for me my hair already had enough product in it for the week. I also after detangling my hair go into the shower let the warm water penetrate my hair and then shampoo my hair outside the shower so I can see my hair in my big mirror since I don't have a mirror in my shower. This allows me to prevent tangles from the shampoo and I try to concentrate on my scalp and sometimes I will take a spray bottle and spritz down the section with a lot of water after shampooing. It when it is all done hop back into the shower and wash it all out gently.

2. Detangle hair by spritzing warm water and sitting under two plastic caps for 15 to 30 minutes with hair in four sections before shampoo and daily.   I use ouches hair bands always soaked in water so they don't stick to my hair to section. And use a wide tooth comb starting with the ends and then using my fingers to pry apart difficult snags but gently.  I do this only once a week on wash day with the comb. But the rest of the week it is a finger detangle but use the baggy method with the warm water spritz and then moisturize and do a light detangle and braid up into a style either in the morning or before bedtime.

3.  After my shampoo and conditioner. I let my hair dry a bit with some vitamin reign by Komaza (twist my hair into four big sections) and then after an hour use a cream leave in (shea butter cream komaza or curl prep) but for the rest of the week spritz with warm water and use a watery leave in (califa komaza leave in moisturizer) and put into a braided protected style or four big braids. I do this everyday. If I feel like my hair might be too moist for styling and I don't want my hair to shrink so much and I want my hair stretched I will moisturize then every other day.

4. My hair is almost exclusively worn in a low manipulation hair style. So cornrow braids (no extensions) when I am out and about and four big tucked in braids in the house and on some occasions I wear my hair in a pony puff.

5. With no exceptions I do a protein treatment every four weeks. Stay away from protein leave ins.

6. Make sure that my ends and shaft get enough leave in conditioner because when your hair is dense you think that you have gotten every inch but you don't. I really get in their with the ends especially.

7. Wash my hair in sections only never loose

8.  Do light dustings every four months when I see that the ends are not looking good.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## snoop (Aug 6, 2016)

@almond eyes thanks so much for this breakdown!   I really need to improve my detangling game since I'm finding that my hair just loves to web.  I think I'll have to use a combto detangle on a more regular basis to prevent that from happening, but of course I'll have to be extra gentle so as not to cause damage and mess up my retention. 

When you steam yourhair then detangle does the water provide enough slip for the comb?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

Last night I completed day 5 of my inversions for August

*Today:*

*Prepoo* - AVJ and ST Sweet Potatoe Pie hair Cream
*Shampoo* - Macadamia Natural Oil Moisture poo
*Deep Conditioner* - NG Mango and Coconut Deep Conditioner
*Moisturizer* - Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer
*Sealant* - ST Cupuacu Carrot Moisture Butter


----------



## almond eyes (Aug 6, 2016)

snoop said:


> @almond eyes thanks so much for this breakdown!   I really need to improve my detangling game since I'm finding that my hair just loves to web.  I think I'll have to use a combto detangle on a more regular basis to prevent that from happening, but of course I'll have to be extra gentle so as not to cause damage and mess up my retention.
> 
> When you steam yourhair then detangle does the water provide enough slip for the comb?



Most welcome.  I use a spray bottle with warm water and I find that that plus the baggying helps with the detangle process.  I do not like to use conditioners to do the detangling before hand because it tends to be too much for my fine strands.  Since I do this everyday, my hair never has a chance to web. My hair is always kept in four parts or cornrows.  I only use a comb once a week on wash day but rest of the week finger detangle gently when I am moisturizing. When I do use the comb I start from my ends and when I hit a snag, I use my fingers or spray more water on my hair and then use my fingers. Since I use protein treatments every four weeks, my hair is strong to deal with the gentle finger detangle and daily moisturizing (with spritz warm water and moisturizer) and my hair is fine. I only lose the normal amount of hair that needs to be shed.

Again on my wash day, after my light detangle with the comb I go into the shower to saturate my hair again and again lightly detangle to make sure no tangles. And then shampoo my hair in my bathroom mirror. I do not like to use a comb in the shower with my hair because the force of the shower water and comb would be too much for my fine hair. 

The webbing I think may be coming from wearing wash and goes and product build up, or product build up without detangling, not sleeping with hair in sections. As I said, I almost never wear my hair loose and I get into my hair everyday but with big braids to cut down on over manipulation.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## snoop (Aug 6, 2016)

My hair webs regardless it seems, but mainly because I don't comb frequently or finger detangle often.  In the last few months I've worn twist and braid outs. I was rinsing frequently but not detangling as thoroughly as I should have been. I usually wear my hair in two strand twists then doing a few washes with them in before taking them out to detangle with a comb.  That of course would cause even more webbing as shed hair gets caught in it.  I do protein treatments monthly. 

I will try steaming to detangle and comb detangling weekly and see how it goes.  Thank you!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2016)

Just completed day 6 of my August inversions, no massage, no oil


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2016)

Day 7 of my inversions for August is finally complete and will be back in September.


----------



## snoop (Aug 23, 2016)

snoop said:


> My hair webs regardless it seems, but mainly because I don't comb frequently or finger detangle often.  In the last few months I've worn twist and braid outs. I was rinsing frequently but not detangling as thoroughly as I should have been. I usually wear my hair in two strand twists then doing a few washes with them in before taking them out to detangle with a comb.  That of course would cause even more webbing as shed hair gets caught in it.  I do protein treatments monthly.
> 
> I will try steaming to detangle and comb detangling weekly and see how it goes.  Thank you!



I just want to say that I've done steaming to finger detangle twice now and wow!  Loving it.  The first time I steamed with my rinse out conditioner and it was great.  The second time I needed more help so I mixed KCKT with the conditioner and magic happened!  It was the beat detangling session ever.   Both times I steamed with the heat cap. 

Going to try now with super diluted conditioner  (my daily spritz) and see what transpires.  This is something I plan on keeping around (at least for a good while).


----------



## snoop (Aug 23, 2016)

snoop said:


> I just want to say that I've done steaming to finger detangle twice now and wow!  Loving it.  The first time I steamed with my rinse out conditioner and it was great.  The second time I needed more help so I mixed KCKT with the conditioner and magic happened!  It was the beat detangling session ever.   Both times I steamed with the heat cap.
> 
> Going to try now with super diluted conditioner  (my daily spritz) and see what transpires.  This is something I plan on keeping around (at least for a good while).



So I did the spritz then steam.  It was OK, but I prefer using a bit more conditioner.  I'll have to try with various ratios so that I don't end up with product build up, but steaming to detangle is it for me!  Thanks @almond eyes!  You've helped my hair -- AGAIN!


----------



## almond eyes (Aug 26, 2016)

snoop said:


> So I did the spritz then steam.  It was OK, but I prefer using a bit more conditioner.  I'll have to try with various ratios so that I don't end up with product build up, but steaming to detangle is it for me!  Thanks @almond eyes!  You've helped my hair -- AGAIN!



Most welcome. I think your hair may be a bit thicker in diameter than my hair so steaming is fine. But my hair is superfine and I have a lot of strands so the steaming would be a bit too much as well as the conditioner. When your hair is superfine, gentleness is required. But for all of the women who may have a more in between hair characteristic steaming and conditioner for detangling works. Or perhaps a warm water spritz with conditioner in the bottle could help too. It sounds like you are on the right track. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 26, 2016)

Should've taken a pic before I went out in this heat. I can grab my hair from behind without leaning my head back


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 1, 2016)

I put in a bkt 2 weeks ago to make detangling easier. I love the results! My hair gets straighter when heat is used, but when wet my curl pattern is the same.

Here is a pic of a blowout before the bkt (left) and after (right).


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2016)

Right now I have some Redken Extreme Builder Plus mixed with AVJ and Avocado oil on my hair for maybe 20 minutes as a*prepoo/DC on dry hair.*

*Shampoo* with Macadamia Natural Oil Rejuvenating Shampoo

*Possible Oil Rinse* with hot Avocado oil

*Moisture DC* with NG Marshmallow Root DC mixed with SSI Riche Moisture Masque. I only have a little of the NG Marshmallow leftover so I have to make it up to fit my whole head.

*Leave-In *using NG Hibiscus & Honey Leave in conditioner.


----------



## Anaisin (Sep 3, 2016)

Current hair situation 

 
of course the humidity didn't let my straight hair live. Which is fine because I don't own or ever plan to use edge control, I just let my edges be. So when they started sweating but the rest of my hair is still straight it kind of looks dumb and like I have a weave that I thought was okay to not blend with my leave out lmao

But back on topic, I added a little SM curling souffle and put it two loose braids last night. Brushed it out with a paddle brush. First time adding product since I straightened


----------



## Aggie (Sep 17, 2016)

I hate inverting but I have to continue because I've been experiencing some great results from it and with that said I just completed day 1 (5 minutes with a 2 minute scalp massage using Netwurks 21) for September.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 19, 2016)

Just completed day 3 of my inversions with scalp massage.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 20, 2016)

Massaged some Netwurks 21 in my scalp and inverted for 5 minutes - day 4 complete.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2016)

This afternoon I used Netwurks 21 on my scalp, moisturized and sealed with DB Sweet Cocoa Beans Hair Whip. Tonight to inverted for 5 minutes, no massage, no oil. Day 5 complete.


----------



## bubbles12345 (Sep 25, 2016)

almond eyes said:


> Most welcome.  I use a spray bottle with warm water and I find that that plus the baggying helps with the detangle process.  I do not like to use conditioners to do the detangling before hand because it tends to be too much for my fine strands.  Since I do this everyday, my hair never has a chance to web. My hair is always kept in four parts or cornrows.  I only use a comb once a week on wash day but rest of the week finger detangle gently when I am moisturizing. When I do use the comb I start from my ends and when I hit a snag, I use my fingers or spray more water on my hair and then use my fingers. Since I use protein treatments every four weeks, my hair is strong to deal with the gentle finger detangle and daily moisturizing (with spritz warm water and moisturizer) and my hair is fine. I only lose the normal amount of hair that needs to be shed.
> 
> Again on my wash day, after my light detangle with the comb I go into the shower to saturate my hair again and again lightly detangle to make sure no tangles. And then shampoo my hair in my bathroom mirror. I do not like to use a comb in the shower with my hair because the force of the shower water and comb would be too much for my fine hair.
> 
> ...



What protein conditioner do you use?


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 25, 2016)

bubbles12345 said:


> What protein conditioner do you use?



I use Komaza protein conditioner every four weeks. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 28, 2016)

I also use Neutrogena's anti-residue shampoo once a month.

Lately, I have been coating my hair with a shea butter conditioner mix (from the moorket shop) before shampooing my hair. I like this conditioner because it doesn't have any slip but it coats my hair well but is very messy in its application.  I don't like products that have too much slip. I never cared for the traditional pre poo with an oil which doesn't work for me or a slippery conditioner but when I started using this natural conditioner it helped my hair a lot during the shampoo process.  

I also stopped braiding my hair all the way to the end which left tangles.  I braid until the last inch and leave it. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## snoop (Sep 29, 2016)

@almond eyes

Out of curiosity why don't you like products with slip?


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 29, 2016)

snoop said:


> @almond eyes
> 
> Out of curiosity why don't you like products with slip?



Hello. 

I don't like my conditioner with too much slip because my hair is fine and a lot of my hair would come out in the past during the manipulation and detangling process. I found that just because a product had cones did not mean it was moisturizing. What made my hair soft was the warm water spritz and baggy. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## bubbles12345 (Sep 29, 2016)

almond eyes said:


> Hello.
> 
> I don't like my conditioner with too much slip because my hair is fine and a lot of my hair would come out in the past during the manipulation and detangling process. I found that just because a product had cones did not mean it was moisturizing. What made my hair soft was the warm water spritz and baggy.
> 
> ...




I feel like we have the same hair whenever I read your posts.


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 30, 2016)

bubbles12345 said:


> I feel like we have the same hair whenever I read your posts.



I'd love to hear a description about your hair texture!!!!!

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 30, 2016)

I have been focusing more on scalp health recently. I'm using Nioxin scalp treatment nightly. I did a Nioxin exfoliating treatment last night and I'll be using the Scalp Renew Density serum for the next 30 days.

I will do another bkt in a couple weeks...it has really turned my hair around. Wash days haven't been this easy since I had a relaxer


----------



## Aggie (Oct 1, 2016)

Overnight last night I Deep Conditioned on dry hair with 4 Bella Naturale' Cocoavonana mixed with Terrene Fusions Ultra Rich Mango Deep Conditioner.

*Today I :*

Added a pre poo oil on top of my DC and allow it to sit for 20 minutes before detangling and washing it out
Shampooed with Jason Naturals Thin to Thick Shampoo
Quick rinse out with the remainder of the TF URM Deep Conditioner
Leave-in with Bel Nouvo Avocado & Shea Hair Milk. 

I also did a demi color on my hair as well, followed with a quick oil rinse to soften, leave-in and bun for the day.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 1, 2016)

I just completed the first day of my inversions for the month of October using Netwurks 21 on my scalp with a 2 minute massage before inverting.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 4, 2016)

almond eyes said:


> I use Komaza protein conditioner every four weeks.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



I want to order this product.  I have fine hair and I haven't done a protein treatment since being natural, it's been almost two years.  I'm waiting for my hair analysis results but I have a feeling protein is the missing link and the cure to my problems.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 4, 2016)

almond eyes said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I want to add that I suggest that method for when you need to get that moisture in but nothing seems to work but again I don't suggest it for the long term and it is critical to stick to your protein treatment regiment. I used that method for three months and it worked except I got lazy about my protein treatments and my fine hair became mushy and stringy and I had to cut off about two inches which was also probably damaged due to back to back color but that was in  early 2015 and all is corrected now.
> 
> ...


Hi!  Thank you for the detailed regimen, I'meant going to be paying lots of attention to your hair and regimen.  Did you do the Komaza Hair Analysis?


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 7, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Hi!  Thank you for the detailed regimen, I'meant going to be paying lots of attention to your hair and regimen.  Did you do the Komaza Hair Analysis?



I highly recommend the protein treatment every few weeks. I didn't do the analysis.  I read and re read those who did the analysis. I knew that my hair didn't have major issues only just getting rid of my colored ends and incorporating a protein treatment and keeping up with my moisture treatments.   So everyday it's spritz with warm water and let that settle under a plastic cap for about  5 to 15 minutes and then the califa moisturizing spray leave in and that's it.  

Are you wanting to do the analysis? Why? We are all here to help you. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## bubbles12345 (Oct 9, 2016)

What conditioners do y'all recommend? I used to use Aubrey's hsr but I need an alternative now. Thanks


----------



## Maracujá (Oct 10, 2016)

Ladies, do not sleep on black tea rinses! If you're dealing with brittle, dry and shedding hair, give it a try. I had been meaning to try it ever since watching this video:


So the last time I was at my local holistic BSS, I decided to purchase these: 

 

So far I've only tried it once but have gotten really good results. My hair is much much softer and more manageable.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 13, 2016)

almond eyes said:


> I highly recommend the protein treatment every few weeks. I didn't do the analysis.  I read and re read those who did the analysis. I knew that my hair didn't have major issues only just getting rid of my colored ends and incorporating a protein treatment and keeping up with my moisture treatments.   So everyday it's spritz with warm water and let that settle under a plastic cap for about  5 to 15 minutes and then the califa moisturizing spray leave in and that's it.
> 
> Are you wanting to do the analysis? Why? We are all here to help you.
> 
> ...



I used Aphogee 2-minute reconstructor and I'm getting way less breakage and it seems to have somewhat normalized my porosity whatever that means?  Almost two years later and I still don't know my porosity .  I'll definitely be incorporating it into my regimen...my daughter's hair responded very well to the protein.  I useed protein regularly for both of us before going back natural but I let people tell me it's no longer needed.  

My analysis is complete so now I'm waiting on my slides (hopefully by Monday) and appointment (10/24).  I decided to do the analysis because I need to know my porosity and the state of my hair; surface and below. What really made me question the health of my hair was one day I was sitting watching TV with hands in hair and noticed my shed strands were DRY, DRY, DRY!  They quickly snapped with no stretching when I did the elasticity test.  Then I had my hair straightened to have my hair cut due to all the splits and SSK.  My hair was brillo pad dry while she was blow drying; to the point she stopped and conditioner washed thinking it was the leave in conditioners causing the problem.  She then flat ironed after drying with hot heat, when she was finished she said it wouldn't get straight so she turned it all the way up as far as it could go .  My hair was hard, dull and brittle.  She blamed my flat iron but I have the Sedu Revolution. My concluded something is terribly wrong or missing from my hair.  I revamped my products and regimen. I'll know eventually what state my hair is in after I deal with the problem when I know it.

If you have suggestion I'm happy to hear them!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> I used Aphogee 2-minute reconstructor and I'm getting way less breakage and it seems to have somewhat normalized my porosity whatever that means?  Almost two years later and I still don't know my porosity .  I'll definitely be incorporating it into my regimen...my daughter's hair responded very well to the protein.  I useed protein regularly for both of us before going back natural but I let people tell me it's no longer needed.
> 
> My analysis is complete so now I'm waiting on my slides (hopefully by Monday) and appointment (10/24).  I decided to do the analysis because I need to know my porosity and the state of my hair; surface and below. What really made me question the health of my hair was one day I was sitting watching TV with hands in hair and noticed my shed strands were DRY, DRY, DRY!  They quickly snapped with no stretching when I did the elasticity test.  Then I had my hair straightened to have my hair cut due to all the splits and SSK.  My hair was brillo pad dry while she was blow drying; to the point she stopped and conditioner washed thinking it was the leave in conditioners causing the problem.  She then flat ironed after drying with hot heat, when she was finished she said it wouldn't get straight so she turned it all the way up as far as it could go .  My hair was hard, dull and brittle.  She blamed my flat iron but I have the Sedu Revolution. My concluded something is terribly wrong or missing from my hair.  I revamped my products and regimen. I'll know eventually what state my hair is in after I deal with the problem when I know it.
> 
> If you have suggestion I'm happy to hear them!




The analysis will be helpful. I hope the results turn out OK.


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 13, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> I used Aphogee 2-minute reconstructor and I'm getting way less breakage and it seems to have somewhat normalized my porosity whatever that means?  Almost two years later and I still don't know my porosity .  I'll definitely be incorporating it into my regimen...my daughter's hair responded very well to the protein.  I useed protein regularly for both of us before going back natural but I let people tell me it's no longer needed.
> 
> My analysis is complete so now I'm waiting on my slides (hopefully by Monday) and appointment (10/24).  I decided to do the analysis because I need to know my porosity and the state of my hair; surface and below. What really made me question the health of my hair was one day I was sitting watching TV with hands in hair and noticed my shed strands were DRY, DRY, DRY!  They quickly snapped with no stretching when I did the elasticity test.  Then I had my hair straightened to have my hair cut due to all the splits and SSK.  My hair was brillo pad dry while she was blow drying; to the point she stopped and conditioner washed thinking it was the leave in conditioners causing the problem.  She then flat ironed after drying with hot heat, when she was finished she said it wouldn't get straight so she turned it all the way up as far as it could go .  My hair was hard, dull and brittle.  She blamed my flat iron but I have the Sedu Revolution. My concluded something is terribly wrong or missing from my hair.  I revamped my products and regimen. I'll know eventually what state my hair is in after I deal with the problem when I know it.
> 
> If you have suggestion I'm happy to hear them!




Good luck. Let us know the results.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 16, 2016)

faithVA said:


> The analysis will be helpful. I hope the results turn out OK.


Thanks...I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 16, 2016)

almond eyes said:


> Good luck. Let us know the results.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes


Thanls, will do.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 20, 2016)

@faithVA @almond eyes

I have my images from Komaza Care but they are getting on my last nerve!  Their HUB/Portal has been down so they sent my images via email in a zip file which is cool. The problem I have is there is no explanation so I'm looking at the images wondering wth!  I went online to see if I can find something to tell me what I'm looking at.  So I emailed Rene to ask if there should be some sort of report with them?  I get an email the next morning saying they are still having problems.  I get a 2nd email less than an hour later with my secure access to my personalized portal.  There are no images, reports, nothing!.  IT'S ENTIRELY EMPTY! I would send an email telling them how I really feel about the service but I'm afraid I'll get a botched report, lol. My consultation is on Monday, they are closed on the weekends.  How am I suppose to ask questions and make proper use of my one hour when I don't know what I'm looking at? 

Ok, vent over.  FaithVA, what was your experience?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> @faithVA @almond eyes
> 
> I have my images from Komaza Care but they are getting on my last nerve!  Their HUB/Portal has been down so they sent my images via email in a zip file which is cool. The problem I have is there is no explanation so I'm looking at the images wondering wth!  I went online to see if I can find something to tell me what I'm looking at.  So I emailed Rene to ask if there should be some sort of report with them?  I get an email the next morning saying they are still having problems.  I get a 2nd email less than an hour later with my secure access to my personalized portal.  There are no images, reports, nothing!.  IT'S ENTIRELY EMPTY! I would send an email telling them how I really feel about the service but I'm afraid I'll get a botched report, lol. My consultation is on Monday, they are closed on the weekends.  How am I suppose to ask questions and make proper use of my one hour when I don't know what I'm looking at?
> 
> Ok, vent over.  FaithVA, what was your





KiWiStyle said:


> @faithVA @almond eyes
> 
> I have my images from Komaza Care but they are getting on my last nerve!  Their HUB/Portal has been down so they sent my images via email in a zip file which is cool. The problem I have is there is no explanation so I'm looking at the images wondering wth!  I went online to see if I can find something to tell me what I'm looking at.  So I emailed Rene to ask if there should be some sort of report with them?  I get an email the next morning saying they are still having problems.  I get a 2nd email less than an hour later with my secure access to my personalized portal.  There are no images, reports, nothing!.  IT'S ENTIRELY EMPTY! I would send an email telling them how I really feel about the service but I'm afraid I'll get a botched report, lol. My consultation is on Monday, they are closed on the weekends.  How am I suppose to ask questions and make proper use of my one hour when I don't know what I'm looking at?
> 
> Ok, vent over.  FaithVA, what was your experience?


Be patient . They usually send the pictures without a report. When you have your consultation they will explain it all. You should still have plenty other time to ask questions. 

They already know the process is not great but the information they provide can be very helpful if you are having issues.

Just try to enjoy the weekend and keep not open mind about your consultation.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 20, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Be patient . They usually send the pictures without a report. When you have your consultation they will explain it all. You should still have plenty other time to ask questions.
> 
> They already know the process is not great but the information they provide can be very helpful if you are having issues.
> 
> Just try to enjoy the weekend and keep not open mind about your consultation.



Thanks FaithVA.  They don't explain the process very well at all, I had to drag it out of them little by little.  She actually said what you said so I'll just chill until then. 

She said they don't send the images ahead ofor time but is trying something new to help eliminate anxiety.  To me, sending my images with no explanation to what I'm looking at sent me into a full on anxiety attack after looking at them. Yeah, they should rethink that one.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks FaithVA.  They don't explain the process very well at all, I had to drag it out of them little by little.  She actually said what you said so I'll just chill until then.
> 
> She said they don't send the images ahead ofor time but is trying something new to help eliminate anxiety.  To me, sending my images with no explanation to what I'm looking at sent me into a full on anxiety attack after looking at them. Yeah, they should rethink that one.


They haven't really improved their process in 4 years so I wouldn't count on it getting much better any time soon. When the old thread was up everyone knew what to expect.

It will be over soon. Fortunately it's a one and done.


----------



## CopperRose (Oct 20, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks FaithVA.  They don't explain the process very well at all, I had to drag it out of them little by little.  She actually said what you said so I'll just chill until then.
> 
> She said they don't send the images ahead ofor time but is trying something new to help eliminate anxiety.  To me, sending my images with no explanation to what I'm looking at sent me into a full on anxiety attack after looking at them. Yeah, they should rethink that one.


 
Sorry to butt in but your hair sounds a lot like mine when I was having issues. I have fine/medium, medium density low porosity hair and I always neglect to do protein treatments until my hair starts acting a fool. The only thing that cured my hair was using a combined chelator/clarifier then using a protein dc mixed with honey under heat or steam. I almost felt like I didn't need a moisturizing DC but I suggest doing it right after or 3 days after.


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 21, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> @faithVA @almond eyes
> 
> I have my images from Komaza Care but they are getting on my last nerve!  Their HUB/Portal has been down so they sent my images via email in a zip file which is cool. The problem I have is there is no explanation so I'm looking at the images wondering wth!  I went online to see if I can find something to tell me what I'm looking at.  So I emailed Rene to ask if there should be some sort of report with them?  I get an email the next morning saying they are still having problems.  I get a 2nd email less than an hour later with my secure access to my personalized portal.  There are no images, reports, nothing!.  IT'S ENTIRELY EMPTY! I would send an email telling them how I really feel about the service but I'm afraid I'll get a botched report, lol. My consultation is on Monday, they are closed on the weekends.  How am I suppose to ask questions and make proper use of my one hour when I don't know what I'm looking at?
> 
> Ok, vent over.  FaithVA, what was your experience?



Sorry about that. Hopefully, your telephone consultation will help you.  You have a right to let them know you are disappointed.   

I have never used their hair analysis.  But I order their products exclusively and never have any issues with getting my products on time. 

Let us know how it goes.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 23, 2016)

CopperRose said:


> Sorry to butt in but your hair sounds a lot like mine when I was having issues. I have fine/medium, medium density low porosity hair and I always neglect to do protein treatments until my hair starts acting a fool. The only thing that cured my hair was using a combined chelator/clarifier then using a protein dc mixed with honey under heat or steam. I almost felt like I didn't need a moisturizing DC but I suggest doing it right after or 3 days after.


Thanks for your input, it's very much appreciated!

Yes, our hair sounds similar.  I let someone tell me natural hair that hasn't been chemically colored or that hasn't endured direct heat doesn't require protein treatment.  Mine and my daughter's hair suffered because of it.  I'll listen to what people have to say in the future but follow my own instincts and my personal knowledge of my own hair.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 23, 2016)

almond eyes said:


> Sorry about that. Hopefully, your telephone consultation will help you.  You have a right to let them know you are disappointed.
> 
> I have never used their hair analysis.  But I order their products exclusively and never have any issues with getting my products on time.
> 
> ...


Thank you.  I wouldn't say they were a problem, my impatience and expectations had more to do with it than anything else.  Monday morning will be here in just a few hours and I can't wait!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 24, 2016)

@faithVA @almond eyes

Soooo, where do i start, lol.  My Analysis was done by Rene, it's bad but not bleak...I'm actually pretty excited!

1. My low porosity hair is actualy very (straight down the middle) normal.  She said most people are normal to high.

2. My very fine hair is actually very course (thick)! A trusted hair professional saw a picture of my hair last week and said the same thing.  Who would have thunk it!

3.  She said my hair is nearly indestructible, and is the most beautiful texture she's ever seen (curly/coily).  I'm still perplexed.  She says it's so shiny/reflective that she could hardly get good pictures of my healthy strands.

4.  I have a lot of severely damaged cuticles and most of it needs to be cut off,  lol!  The good news is she didn't see an urgency to cut it all at once or immediatly but it does need to go, at least 2".  My pro LCL steamer caused the damaged and the mechanical damage probably from my first and only blow dry (it was rough).  She says my hair does not require steaming EVER and to gift away my steamer.  The dry, tangling, rough texture is because I have a LOT of cuticles and the constant steaming caused them to be permanently lifted and broken.  She's 100% percent certain once I cut my hair and eliminate steam, the dryness, tangles and rough texture will be a thing of my past.


She elaborated on several occasions on my hair.  "I'm so very serious, you have the most beautiful hair, I don't get hair envy but I love your hair!"  I said so it's not west African texture? She said, no...I lIke that texture but yours is curly and coily!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> @faithVA @almond eyes
> 
> Soooo, where do i start, lol.  My Analysis was done by Rene, it's bad but not bleak...I'might actually pretty excited!
> 
> ...


I'm glad you got the analysis and now you know what to do. As helpful as this board is it could not have told you this is information. This will save you time and money in the long run.

Go head with your indestructible hair. 

Yeah and most people who think they are low porosity are not. They have some other issue going on. It ain't that many of us


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 24, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I'm glad you got the analysis and now you know what to do. As helpful as this board is it could not have told you this is information. This will save you time and money in the long run.
> 
> Go head with your indestructible hair.
> 
> Yeah and most people who think they are low porosity are not. They have some other issue going on. It ain't that many of us



Lol, I'm having such a difficult time processing it all.  I can't wait to see results.


----------



## snoop (Oct 25, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> @faithVA @almond eyes
> 
> Soooo, where do i start, lol.  My Analysis was done by Rene, it's bad but not bleak...I'm actually pretty excited!
> 
> ...



I'm glad that you got stuck positive results.   Would you mind duplicating this post in the über Komaza results thread.  I'm sure that there are others that would find the info helpful.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 25, 2016)

snoop said:


> I'm glad that you got stuck positive results.   Would you mind duplicating this post in the über Komaza results thread.  I'm sure that there are others that would find the info helpful.


Sure, if I can find it.


----------



## snoop (Oct 25, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> Sure, if I can find it.



Here you go:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/komaza-care-hair-analysis-service-rave.626329/


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 27, 2016)

KiWiStyle said:


> @faithVA @almond eyes
> 
> Soooo, where do i start, lol.  My Analysis was done by Rene, it's bad but not bleak...I'm actually pretty excited!
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for sharing.  

Now you can take the steps to take care of your hair.

I never liked steaming for my hair.  Always made my hair mushy. And I am very cautious about the blow dryer. 

Let us know!!!!!!!!!!

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## victory777 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hello Ladies!! Hoping to make APL by Jan and BSL by April. .
Hoping to improve length with protective styles and deep conditioning more. My hair is fine and lowpo


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 28, 2016)

I had another successful wash day. I used Curl Ideal Cleansing conditioner and Densite mask with Lait Vital to dc. Once my hair airdried a bit I detangled and redid my celies.

I didn't have any breakage and shedding was minimal considering it had been a week since last wash day. Before bed I moisturized my ends with Herbal Essences Touchably Smooth cream and put on my bonnet.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 28, 2016)

I will be lurking and posting here now that I'm natural. For those that get a salon cut, do you have your hair cut while curly or straight?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2016)

*Prepooing* this morning with a mixture of HQS The Slip Conditioner mixed with Banyan Botanicals Healthy Hair Oil and AVJ
*Shampooing *with Redken Color Extend Manetics Shampoo
*Protein Treating* with a mixture of some leftover Keracare Super Reconstructor and Neutral Protein Filler
*Moisture DCing* with my small jar APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle...finally 
*Moisturizing* with Bel Nouvo Avo & Shea Hair Milk
*Plaiting my hair down* for my wig. I will be wigging it out for a couple weeks.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 8, 2016)

Hey ladies!  I hope all is well with everyone. This year is almost over and I think I finally have this hair thing figured out. 

This year I learned:
How to tension blowdry
That my hair needs a weekly shampoo/dc
How to gently detangle from root to tip
To stick with the products that work (mainly Kerastase)
How to apply an at home bkt

My ends have never been stronger and I'm looking forward to retaining most of my growth from here on out.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Dec 8, 2016)

This year I learned:


Never be discouraged - sooner or later the stars will align and your hair will grow.
My hair is damaged (irrevocably by the alteration of my scalp from perms over 10 years ago) and I need to take care it as such.  The good news is that @Chicoro helped me out and now I am on the path of full BSL in 2017.
Patience is a skill that you learn after failing millions of times.  It's worth it.
Happy Holidays my gorgeous, smart and wonderful sisters and Let it Grow in 2017!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 31, 2017)

I have been trying to wear my hair out more. I have depended on wigs for far too long. I am finally learning to style my hair and I'm loving it. 

I do plan on using wigs as a protective style occasionally, but for now my scalp needs to breathe.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello beautiful ladies! It's been a while since I updated in here. My hair is doing well. I am washing it and dcing twice a week now, because of the heat and humidity. Once it cools off I may go back to weekly washes. Currently I am using Giovanni 2chic Ultra Moist shampoo in the green bottle. That's bae!! I rotate my conditioner based on what my hair needs. Yesterday was a protein day: I used Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor. Next wash I'm due for a moisturizing treatment.

I have had a huge reduction in shedding AND breakage since my trim in June. I had to remove 2-3 inches of tapered, weathered ends from my crown and about 1 inch from everywhere else. I'm still hovering around bsl/mbl. My focus now is on overall thickness, strength and shine from within. Each wash day is a new opportunity to evaluate what works and what doesn't. I have another trim due this month. I also plan to rinse my hair blue black an do another OK Original Keratin treatment. 

Since the bkt makes my hair easier to detangle in its coily state, I want to try doing some unstretched styles. I'll let yall know how it goes...


----------



## icsonia22 (May 2, 2018)

Bump


----------



## I Am So Blessed (May 3, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> Bump


Thanks for bumping this. The title is fly. 

*goes to read*


----------



## Prettymetty (May 3, 2018)

I did a keratin treatment last week. I've done my first cowash and it's going well. My curl pattern is slightly looser and softer.

I got a new bottle of curl ideal cleansing conditioner and it came with a few samples and a free comb. I love Kerastase. It's pricy, but this bottle will last around 6 months


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2018)

*Tomorrow I will be:*

-Shampooing with Hairveda Deep Cleansing Shampoo
-Protein Deep Conditioning with Hairveda Step 1 Methi Sativa Tea Deep Protein Masque
-Moisturizing DC with Hairveda Step 2 Methi Sativa Tea Moisture Conditioning Milk
-Leave-in with Komaza Care Aloe My Hair Leave-in Conditioner

-Later I will be moisturizing and sealing with SCurl Curl Activator Moisturizer and my DIY Shea Butter Blend.

-I thought it still had Komaza Care Protein Conditioner but turned out that I used it all already


----------



## kikisf (May 5, 2018)

CenteredGirl said:


> This year I learned:
> 
> 
> Never be discouraged - sooner or later the stars will align and your hair will grow.
> ...


How do you know your scalp is damged and please let us know what to do for it?


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 29, 2020)

I seem to not cut enough when I trim or airdrying has been kiiling my ends softly, or both. Has anyone has this experience with airdrying?

I've been hanging out in 'the void' between APL and BSL. And I've always got split ends. I tend to exclusively wear wash and goes, or my hair is in extensions or braided down under a wig. As well as trims, I've always dusted my hair regularly in its natural state. I want to get a hold on these splits without hacking off half my length so I've decided to stop the wash and goes for a while. Instead, stretch my hair with heat every 6-8 weeks by blowdrying and straightening, mainly in order to trim. I did this last weekend (and of course its been raining ever since) so I've been bunning and braiding my ends at night. I took off 2-3 inches this week and I really tried to get into my short upper layers in my crown.

ETA: I forgot to add that once my hair starts to revert too much for my liking, I will braid down and wear it under a wig.

I will see an improvement in my length retention.


----------



## Silkylover (Aug 31, 2020)

GGsKin said:


> I seem to not cut enough when I trim or airdrying has been kiiling my ends softly, or both. Has anyone has this experience with airdrying?
> 
> I've been hanging out in 'the void' between APL and BSL. And I've always got split ends. I tend to exclusively wear wash and goes, or my hair is in extensions or braided down under a wig. As well as trims, I've always dusted my hair regularly in its natural state. I want to get a hold on these splits without hacking off half my length so I've decided to stop the wash and goes for a while. Instead, stretch my hair with heat every 6-8 weeks by blowdrying and straightening, mainly in order to trim. I did this last weekend (and of course its been raining ever since) so I've been bunning and braiding my ends at night. I took off 2-3 inches this week and I really tried to get into my short upper layers in my crown.
> 
> I will see an improvement in my length retention.


I wouldn't use heat at all.  Stick to dusting as needed.   Sounds like  your moisture and or protein is off.   I also would leave the fake hair alone


----------



## kxlot79 (Oct 9, 2020)

How were you sealing your hair in WnGs? What’s your hair type? I’m type 4 and once I realized I could effectively seal my hair with lots of things without affecting the style, I stopped having adverse reactions from WnGs. I also admit that having mastered elongated clumpy curls, chunky twistouts have a remarkable resemblance to my WnGs, and they last longer with fewer hoops to jump through.

You totally WILL see improvement in your length retention. Having a good plan is 80% of the battle of any destination.


GGsKin said:


> I seem to not cut enough when I trim or airdrying has been kiiling my ends softly, or both. Has anyone has this experience with airdrying?
> 
> I will see an improvement in my length retention.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 9, 2020)

kxlot79 said:


> How were you sealing your hair in WnGs? What’s your hair type? I’m type 4 and once I realized I could effectively seal my hair with lots of things without affecting the style, I stopped having adverse reactions from WnGs. I also admit that having mastered elongated clumpy curls, chunky twistouts have a remarkable resemblance to my WnGs, and they last longer with fewer hoops to jump through.
> 
> You totally WILL see improvement in your length retention. Having a good plan is 80% of the battle of any destination.



Thanks @kxlot79 . From August 2019, I've been taking a break but I mainly wear a wash n go. When I do, I don't use a leave-in and I use diluted KCCC. For a few years now, I'll also add whipped shea to my ends/length. I tend to have good hydration and definition and my WnGs last me a long time. I don't have issues with tangling either. My hair is a mix of 4c and 4b. I think the clumping helped hide how far up my strands the splits were travelling. It also doesn't help that I mostly wear my hair loose when I wear a WnG- a habit I will amend.

I used to use clay very frequently (I started my natural hair journey doing MHM 2013/2014 IIRC, and I was all in lol). I will still use clay but I haven't in a long time. Anyway, I have a sneaky suspicion that I caused a lot of mechanical damage to my finer strands during that time.

I've dusted and trimmed my hair regularly over the years, maybe it just wasn't enough for the splits in the shorter layers of my canopy (as @discodumpling calls it). Coupled with the fact that I have wanted the top to catch up with the bottom for a few years now. I've happily chopped my lower layers so that by upper layers could catch up but I wasn't so eager to loose length up top. Also, the shorter length made it difficult to assess damage, from just cutting an arbitrary amount. This has improved with length and particularly for me, straightening to trim.

I also have a sneaky feeling about all the airdrying I've done over the years not being so kind- I usually airdry 100%.

What do you use to seal your hair?


----------



## kxlot79 (Oct 9, 2020)

everything ain’t for everybody. So if you suspect air drying is adding to your issues, maybe it is. Why do you think that?

I have known people to get better styling results when using heat. I can only attest to “air drying” causing problems when it takes +24 hours to completely dry— too much moisture for too long on the scalp has led to moldy scalps and too much moisture on the hair has led to mushy, breakage prone hair.

what I use to seal depends on what styling products I used, how long I want my style to last, and what I have on hand. I’ve experimented with pretty much all the known sealants: butters, grease, oils, AVJ, AVG, gel, heavy creams, and serums. Unless I’m doing a long term (+2 weeks) PS, I don’t like using grease. Unless it’s cold outside, I’m not crazy about butters.
Lighter styling= lighter sealants, heavier styling/cooler weather/longer term styles= heavier sealants
My splits can’t hide because I almost exclusively finger detangle and I can feel most of them the minute they show up. My ends won’t clump right (they’ll get frizzy) and they look obviously raggedy to me when there is even minimal/normal wear&tear damage.


GGsKin said:


> I also have a sneaky feeling about all the airdrying I've done over the years not being so kind- I usually airdry 100%.
> 
> What do you use to seal your hair?


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 10, 2020)

Yeah, it's Kinky Curly gel and shea butter for me, when it comes to sealing. Creamy leave-in and serum when straightened.

With airdrying, I'm just looking at all the possibilities. My upper strands tend to be finer than the bottom half. My hair behaves low- normal porosity. I don't appear to have any scalp issues. I usually exclusively finger detangle- combing once every 4 months or so. When my hair is it's coily kinky state, I only use the metal 'tail of a rattail comb to part. For styling, I tend to do this on wet hair, smoothing with my hands and setting with a scarf. Yet the amount of splits and branches of splits 2, 3 and 4 inches up the strand- particularly in my crown area- was the most I've ever had, and makes me think it was exacerbated by something I haven't realised. 



kxlot79 said:


> everything ain’t for everybody. So if you suspect air drying is adding to your issues, maybe it is. Why do you think that?
> 
> I have known people to get better styling results when using heat. I can only attest to “air drying” causing problems when it takes +24 hours to completely dry— too much moisture for too long on the scalp has led to moldy scalps and too much moisture on the hair has led to mushy, breakage prone hair.
> 
> ...


----------



## kxlot79 (Oct 10, 2020)

Are you saying your newest hair, closest to your roots is FINER than your older hair closer to your ends? How do you mean this? 
If you suspect your hair is growing in finer/weaker/thinner recently as opposed to before, that definitely speaks to  scalp issues &/or nutrition issues.

Your breakage/trouble area has a peculiar pattern. Do you part your hair often vertically through your crown? A lot of the time (not always!) canopy breakage is concentrated along vertical part lines with high tension/stress (think of the + pattern many naturals section their hair in, wearing deep parts, or skimming product application on the top of the head because of overzeal to the ends). Another possibility (which maybe you’ve tried) is to trim a little aggressively in the crown area so that the splits stop tangling in and damaging the healthier hair under your canopy. (One of my friends had very bad breakage in her canopy from weave takedown damage and she had about 6” of breakage just in her crown. So instead of trying to blend it or do anything with layers, I just circled it off from the unaffected area and gave it a nice clean cut.) 



GGsKin said:


> My upper strands tend to be finer than the bottom half.
> 
> Yet the amount of splits and branches of splits 2, 3 and 4 inches up the strand- particularly in my crown area- was the most I've ever had, and makes me think it was exacerbated by something I haven't realised.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 10, 2020)

Sorry for the confusion. No, (unless taking the removed splits ends into account) the thickness of the strand seems to be consistent down the length, its just that all the strands on my head are not the same thickness. My hair strands at the back and sides seem thicker in diameter than the hair in my crown but unless inspecting my strands, it's not something people would notice. Years ago when I was relaxed, this area would be the first to show signs of thinning/ damage when I used heat too much. I do tend to have a middle or off-centre part when my hair is coily, so this 'fragile' section is always exposed to the elements. I am meticulous in my method of applying product, especially gel for my WnG, so I think its suprising that my coils really hid the damage.

I agree with you and the cutting of damage. As soon as I straightened, I could really see the individual strands and see how far the splits travelled (and that it wasn't unevenness from cutting coily), I had to get rid. I can't see or feel them when my hair is coily.

After the post I made here in August, I went back and trimmed more all over but focussing on my crown. After straightening again, my hair definitely looks better and feels better at the ends. I wore it loosely bunned for a couple of weeks, then braided it down. I love wearing my hair in a coily state but I definitely think monitoring my ends while straight straight will help me keep better track going forwards.



kxlot79 said:


> Are you saying your newest hair, closest to your roots is FINER than your older hair closer to your ends? How do you mean this?
> If you suspect your hair is growing in finer/weaker/thinner recently as opposed to before, that definitely speaks to  scalp issues &/or nutrition issues.
> 
> Your breakage/trouble area has a peculiar pattern. Do you part your hair often vertically through your crown? A lot of the time (not always!) canopy breakage is concentrated along vertical part lines with high tension/stress (think of the + pattern many naturals section their hair in, wearing deep parts, or skimming product application on the top of the head because of overzeal to the ends). Another possibility (which maybe you’ve tried) is to trim a little aggressively in the crown area so that the splits stop tangling in and damaging the healthier hair under your canopy. (One of my friends had very bad breakage in her canopy from weave takedown damage and she had about 6” of breakage just in her crown. So instead of trying to blend it or do anything with layers, I just circled it off from the unaffected area and gave it a nice clean cut.)


----------



## kxlot79 (Oct 10, 2020)

Gotcha!
I applaud your methodical approach to figure out what the issue is! Trust me, it will eventually pay off.  
As long as you’re actively monitoring the area and trimming as needed, the need for trims should decrease in frequency and amount with proper care. Since it’s a deviation from what came to be normal for you, it’s almost certain that something changed, just a matter of what.

Believe it or not, coarser hair in the nape and sides (or back of the head) and finer hair on top/front is quite common. That’s why relaxer is typically applied in the back where it is “more resistant” but that coarser hair can really be anywhere on the head. OT: A lot of the time, people think the curl pattern is different where the texture is different (or sometimes when the porosity is different), but the curls just behave differently even though they’re the same shape.

Sometimes products stop performing the same for all parts of our hair. Have you inspected this possibility? Any formulation changes of your primary rotation? I know a few people who use different products for different sections of hair. (For instance, a gel on the nape/sides of the hair and a mousse on the canopy.)



GGsKin said:


> Sorry for the confusion. No, (unless taking the removed splits ends into account) the thickness of the strand seems to be consistent down the length, its just that all the strands on my head are not the same thickness. My hair strands at the back and sides seem thicker in diameter than the hair in my crown. Years ago when I was relaxed, this area would be the first to show signs of thinning/ damage when I used heat too much. I do tend to have a middle or off-centre part when my hair is coily, so this 'fragile' section is always exposed to the elements. I am meticulous in my method of applying product
> 
> I agree with you and the cutting of damage.
> 
> I love wearing my hair in a coily state but I definitely think monitoring my ends while straight straight will help me keep better track going forwards.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 12, 2020)

Hey guys. I’m still on the grow


----------

